# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم*
*إن شاء يعجبكم الموضوع ونشوف تفاعل*
*والصور تكون في أي مجال من المجالات وبعد الأجابة نضع نبذة عن صاحب الصورة*
*سواء كان حيوان أو نبات أو شخصية من الشخصيات أو عن البلدان ؟*



*سأبدأ*

**

----------


## مرتضى محمد

الدلفين 
هوحيوان بحري يلد وهو من احسن الحيوانات البحرية يلعب مع الصغار ويبهر الكبار ببراعته في الاستعراض 
لكن بشرط ان يعطيه المدرب السمك ههههههههـ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مرتضى يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الدولفيــن* 
*انظر الإبداع الربانى فى صنع هذا الكائن والتى تم الكشف عن خبايا أسراره عند الكشف عن أسرار الطبيعة وخباياها واتجهت الأنظار إلى تلك العجيبة من عجائب الخالق فى مخلوقاته وهو حيوان الدلفين الذى يعيش فى الماء ورغم ذلك لا يتنفس بالخياشيم كالأسماك ولكنه يتنفس بالرئة كالحيوانات الثديية , ومع أن كل الحيوانات الثديية لها رئتين الا ان للدلفين رئة واحدة ( لتكتمل دائرة الممكنات فقد خلق الله الدلفين برئة واحدة) . ولما كانت رئته خلف الرأس لذلك وجب عليه أن يحافظ على وضع معين عند نومه فلا يمكنه أن يرخى عضلاته وينام كباقي الحيوانات فى أوضاع مختلفة.* *
*
*ولقد اكتشف العلماء أن الدلفين يتنفس بشكل إرادي وهو بذلك الكائن الحى الوحيد فى الكون الذى يتنفس بشكل إرادي دون سائر الكائنات الحية وهذه أيضاً عجيبة من عجائب المخلوقات ولقد ثبتت هذه الحقيقة العلمية المذهلة عندما أعطى مخدرا للدلفين لكى ينام فمات الدلفين بأقل كمية من المخدر عكس جميع الكائنات التى تتنفس وهى نائمة فلم يستطع الدلفين بسبب النوم من التنفس الإرادي مما أدى إلى وفاته.* 
*ولقد احتار العلماء فى أمره فى بادئ الأمر, مما دعى بعضهم إلى الاعتقاد أن الدلفين لا ينام حتى يتمكن من التنفس والحياة.*
*ولقد دعا ذلك إلى الدهشة والتأمل وعندما اختبر دماغ الدلفين بدراسة النشاط الكهربى للمخ وجد أن نصف المخ الأيمن يختلف فى نشاطه البيوكيميائى والكهربى عن نصف الدماغ الأيسر بمعنى أن أحد نصفى الدماغ يكون نائما ويكون النصف الآخر مستيقظاً أو قريب إلى اليقظة والعجيب أنه تم اكتشاف أن النشاط المخى للنصفين يتبادلان النوم كل عشرة دقائق. 

والعجيب أيضاً أن احدى عينى الدلفين النائم تبقى مفتوحة وهى العين التى تتبع النصف الدماغى المستيقظ لذا سماها العلماء بالعين الساهرة للحراسة من غدر المياه وأعدائه.

فالمتأمل لهذا الكائن وما به من دلائل قدرة وتدبر ليدرك بالعين والبصيرة بأن هناك يداً صنعت وأبدعت ودبرت وأحسنت كما أحسن الله كل شئ خلقه .* *
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الصديق الوفي المحب.. المنقذ للإنسان الدلفين اطلقوا عليه لقب السفير

 الدلفين من الثدييات البحرية التي تنتسب الى عائلة الحيتان ذات الاسنان، وتعيش كجماعات وتتميز بعدد مذهل من الصفات التي يتميز بها الانسان، كالتعاون والتضحية والحب، ولا يقتصر ذلك بين ابناء جنسه فحسب، بل يتعدى ذلك الى الانسان.
وتمتاز الدلافين بحاسة سمع مرهفة الى حد مذهل وتعمل ضمن مجال ترددي يصل حتى 200 كيلو هرتز، وتتصل الدلافين مع بعضها البعض باصدار ضجيج لصفير عالي النبرة، يسمع لمسافات تصل الى مئات الامتار ويمكنها ان تميز بين الصديق والعدو، وكذلك تمييز العوائق التي تتفادها بسباحة سريعة ورشيقة. ويكمن سر قدرة الدلفين على توليد الاشارات فوق الصوتية في جمجمته، حيث توجد قناة هواء عمودية تصل الحنجرة بفتحة التنفس وتقع في منتصف الرأس، كما تغلق عند الحاجة بغطاء جلدي مرن.. وغيرها الكثير الكثير من المميزات والصفات التي تساعد في تفوقه وسبب حب البشرية له وثقتهم فيه واعتباره اكثر الحيوانات لطفا ووداعة وحبا للسلام.
مدرب غوص الكابتن طارق الخياط يتطرق من خلال دراسته البحرية الى عالم الدلافين من خلال معايشته الشخصية والسباحة معها، فماذا يقول؟
كشفت دراسة جديدة عن ان السباحة مع الدلافين يمكنها ان تساعد في تخفيف حالات الاكتئاب سواء كانت منخفضة او متوسطة الحدة.
واختبر فريق من جامة ليستر تأثير جلسات السباحة المنتظمة مع الدلافين على 15 شخصا مصابين بالاكتئاب في دراسة اجريت في هندوراس.
وخلصت الدراسة الى ان الاعراض في هذه المجموعة اظهرت تحسنا في حالتهم اكثر من مجموعة اخرى مكونة من العدد ذاته مارست السباحة في المنطقة ذاتها دون التفاعل مع الدلافين.
ونشرت الدراسة في 'بريتيش ميديكال جورنال' وهي دورية طبية بريطانية، وكل المتطوعين للمشاركة في الدراسة توقفوا قبل بدئها باربعة اسابيع على الاقل عن تعاطي اي ادوية مضادة للاكتئاب او حضور جلسات علاج نفسي.
وقام نصف المتطوعين بالسباحة والغطس حول الدلافين لمدة ساعة يوميا على مدى اسبوعين، وقام النصف الآخر بالسباحة ايضا للمدة نفسها وفي المنطقة نفسها، ولكن دون وجود الدلافين حولهم، وبعد الاسبوعين ظهر تحسن على المجموعتين ولكن بشكل ملحوظ على المرضى الذين سبحوا مع الدلافين.
ويقول فريق البحث ان القيمة الاجمالية للسباحة مع الدلافين والمشاعر التي يثيرها التفاعل معها قد تكون لها خصائص علاجية.
ويتوقع البعض ان الموجات فوق الصوتية التي تصدرها لها تأثيرات ايجابية، ويقول الخياط: اكد فريق البحث في جامعة ليستر ان استخدام الحيوانات بهذه الطريقة قد يكون وسيلة فعالة في علاج الاكتئاب والامراض النفسية الاخرى.
ويقول الدكتور مايكل ريفيلي من فريق البحث 'الدلافين حيوانات عالية الذكاء وقادرة على التفاعل بشكل ايجابي'. واضاف ريفيلي 'بعض الاشخاص المصابين بالاكتئاب قد تكون لديهم مشكلات في التفاعل مع البشر، ولكنهم قد يستجيبون بشكل ايجابي اكثر لانواع اخرى من التفاعل، ويجب ان نتذكر اننا جزء من عالم طبيعي والتفاعل معه قد يؤثر فينا ايجابا.
واضاف: لقد اعتدنا على مقولة ان الدلفين يمكن ان يساعد الناس الذين يعانون من امراض نفسية، ولكن يبدو الآن، ان هناك ادلة علمية تدعم هذا الزعم، حيث يؤكد هوريس دوبس مؤسس احدى مجموعات البحث للكائنات البحرية في جامعة اكسفورد، ان التفاعل مع الدلافين له اثر علاجي يشبه الاستماع للموسيقى، ويقول ان 'الدلفين يمكنه نقل الامزجة التي لا نستطيع تعريفها علميا، ومن الاسباب التي تدفعني للاعتقاد بأن للناس العلاقة الخاصة مع الدلافين التي تعرف الناس الذين ينجذبون اليها وجدانيا، فان الجزء الاكثر تفاعلا من الانسان مع الدلفين هو لحاء الدماغ، اي الجزء الامامي منه المرتبط تحديدا بالابداع والموسيقى'.
ويضيف دوبس ان 'الدلافين تعتمد على حاستين هما الصوت والرؤية وهما الاكثر تعقيدا مما هما لدى الانسان، وتتمتع الدلافين بالقدرة على اخراج مقاطع فوق صوتية تجعلها شديدة الحساسية للعواطف الانسانية'.
وقد اكتشف الباحثون ان بعض الدلافين تنفصل عن قطعان الدلافين الاخرى كي تقوم بمهمة يصفها العلماء بانها اشبه بعمل السفير، وهي في الغالب تكون من الذكور فهي تعيش بمفردها في مناطق تختارها ويبدو انها تفضل صحبة البشر.
وتشير الدلائل الى ان هذه الدلافين هي التي تمتلك القدرة على شفاء الامراض العقلية. وهناك الكثير من الادلة العلمية التي تؤكد القدرة الاستشفائية للدلافين، فقد عانى بيل باول (65 عاما) من الاكتئاب المزمن لسنوات بعد اصابته بأزمة قلبية وهو في الثالثة والخمسين ويقول 'لقد عانيت حالة عصبية منعتني من مزاولة حياتي العادية لاكثر من 12 عاما وفشل الاطباء في وصف العلاج المناسب لي، ولكن حياتي تغيرت حين بدأت العلاج بالدلافين'.
واوردت الدكتورة النفسانية بتسي سميث ان السباحة مع الدلافين تحسن القدرات التعليمية للاطفال الذين يتأخرون في النطق وهناك الكثير من القصص حول نجاح علاج بعض هؤلاء الاطفال باستخدام الدلافين. وهناك العديد من المصحات في ايرلندا الجنوبية وغيرها التي تستخدم الدلافين لعلاج الكثير من الامراض النفسية، ويقول باول 'لقد شعرت بانني ولدت من جديد بعد ان مارست السباحة مع الدلافين، وربما يعتقد البعض ان هذه رواية مبالغ فيها ولكن هذا ما حدث لي بالفعل.
ويشير الخياط: من هذه المقالة بدأت رحلتي لتجربة العلاج مع الدلافين حيث توجهت بعد البحث وعمل خطة لاقرب مكان يوجد فيه دلافين فوجدت ان في مملكة البحرين يوجد بها عروض للدلافين فانطلقت الى المكان بعد التشجيع من الكابتن شرحبيل فكان الشعور غريب حينما وجدت مجموعة من الدلافين تستقبل كل من يحضر الى الحوض باصواتها وكأنها طيور مغردة وحين النزول الى الحوض بجانب الدلافين وحجمها الكبير وملمسها الناعم شعرت بالارتياح الكبير من الداخل، وعندما لمستها اول مرة شعرت بالثقة الكبيرة فبدأت ألاعبها واقبلها فكانت من اجمل لحظات حياتي ان يكون التفاهم كبير وبهذه السرعة، فسبحان الخالق وعندما امد يدي الى الامام يكون الدلفين ينتظرني بزعنفته الكبيرة ليساعدني على مسكها والسباحة، وحين اقف في الماء واناديه يأتي ويقبلني وكأنه يقرأ ما في داخلي، ومن الغريب انك عندما تكون خارج الماء تنادي الدلفين يخرج من الماء وانصح كل من استطاع السباحة مع الدلافين الا يتردد.

معالجة البشر بمساعدة الدلافين
البشرية ستنشغل مستقبلا بحل ألغاز كثيرة وتفسير الكثير من الاكتشافات العجيبة، منها معالجة البشر بمساعدة الدلافين، ولكن هذه الطريقة الفريدة تدرس فقط في حوضين يتيمين على الكرة الارضية: احدهما في الولايات المتحدة، والآخر في مدينة سيفاستوبول الروسية.
كان ايفان يجلس صامتا، ليس لانه لم يرغب في التكلم، وانما بسبب المرض، الذي حرمه من افراح الحياة عشر سنوات من الصمت وعشرات الاطباء ومئات الإجراءات الفسيولوجية، التي كان كل واحد منها يعطي الأمل بالشفاء، ولكنه كان في النهاية لا يتمخض عن نتيجة مفيدة.
بقي ايفان يجلس صامتا، ولكنه لم يحول نظره عن الدلفين فضي - رمادي اللون الذي كان يخترق زرقة البحر الهادئة، كان الدلفين يسرع من زاوية الى اخرى في الحوض، واحيانا كان يغوص فجأة، لذا كان إيفان عند ذاك يفقده لحظات عدة حتى يظهر ثانية بشكل مفاجئ بالقرب منه، وفي احدى المرات مد ايفان يده نحو الدلفين، وقفز الدلفين منصاعا الى رغبة ايفان ولمس يده وهنا حصلت الاعجوبة: الطفل نطق بكلمة، والاصح انه لم يقل كلمة وانما اطلق صوتا من فرحه ودهشته، كانت العواطف الجياشة لديه قوية لدرجة انه استطاع لأول مرة في حياته ان يطلق صوتا ما!
فالمعالجة بالدلافين طريقة فريدة تستخدم لاستعادة الوظائف الفسيولوجية، على الرغم من ان الطب لا يستطيع بعد تفسيرها، حيث انها لم تدرس بعد ولم تفسر طبيعتها حتى الآن وبدأت التجارب على طريقة المعالجة هذه منذ عشر سنوات عندما بلغ استخدام الدلافين للأهداف الحربية حده الاقصى، وبعدما كانت مراقبة هذه الحيوانات التي تعيش في ظروف الحظائر قد ادت الى اكتشاف مقدراتها غير الاعتيادية.
ففي حوض مدينة سيفاستوبول، لا يدرس العلماء حياة الدلافين فقط، وانما يعالجون الناس بمساعدتها لتخليصهم من امراض متنوعة، كالامراض النفسية - والتأتأة - والمنامات المزعجة، حتى شلل الاطفال ومرض 'الاوتيزم' وهو مرض جديد لا يعالج بالطرق التقليدية، ففي حوض الدلافين تتحطم التصورات عن عدم امكانية معالجة بعض الامراض المستعصية.
هل رأيت يوما كيف يبتسم الدلفين ويبين اسنانه التي يبلغ عددها 88؟ على الاغلب لا، ففي هذا الحوض تبتسم الدلافين بمحض رغبتها ولسرورها الناتج عن التعامل مع الانسان، فحب الدلافين للبشر موروث، فاذا لم يعجبه المريض لسبب ما، فان الدلفين ببساطة لن يتعامل معه وسيعرض عن معالجته!
بعض المتشائمين يقولون غالبا للاطباء المعالجين: 'انكم اطباء نفسانيون جيدون وانكم تعرفون متى يمكن مساعدة المرضى والدلافين ما هي الا مجرد تضليل'.. ولكن بعد ان طبقت المعالجة بالدلافين لمدة عشر سنوات، تم التأكد من ان الدلفين يمكنه ان يؤثر بشكل ايجابي على الساحة البيولوجية للانسان ويجبر منظومة مناعته على العمل - هكذا تحدثت رئيسة اعمال المعالجة بواسطة الدلافين، الدكتورة لودميلا لوكينا - ولكن الامر يختلف عندما تعجز عن شرح كيف يقوم الدلفين بذلك، واغلب الظن ان ذلك ما هو الا معالجة بالاهتزازات البيولوجية فوق الصوتية، فمن المعروف ان الاهتزازت فوق الصوتية تستخدم في الطب، ليس فقط لاهداف التشخيص فقط، وانما ايضا للمعالجة والطب يسعى لتحديد اي ترددات يصدرها الدلفين ومتى يمكن استخدامها.
بالطبع، ان الدلفين بحد ذاته لا يستطيع المعالجة، فيجب اختيار الحيوانات وتعليمها وتدريبها والمهم بالنسبة للاطباء هو التوصل الى التأثير النفسي الفسيولوجي على الانسان وهذا امر ليس سهلا، فالطفل قبل ان يقرر اطعام الدلفين ولمسه او اللعب معه يجب عليه اولا ان يتخلص من الخوف من الماء ومن الحيوان الكبير.

----------


## تأبط بودره

وتجدر الأشاره بالذكر أنه يوجد لدينا دلافين في الخليج..
ولكن ولأسباب الطقس.. لونها بني (ملحاء) ...وتسمى الدقس.
.
.
ملقوووووووووووف
 :bleh:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الدلفين : 

يتنفس كل من الدلفين والحوت عن طريق الرئتين تماماً كما تفعل باقي الثدييات، وهذا يعني أنه من الصعب عليها أن تتنفس في الماء مثل الأسماك وهذا هو السبب وراء زيارتها المتكررة للسطح. تعمل الفتحة الموجودة في أعلى الرأس على إدخال الهواء. صمم هذا العضو بطريقة تؤمن له إغلاقاً آمناً عند الغوص في الماء، حيث تغلق الفتحة أوتوماتيكياً بغطاء يمنع تسرب الماء، وعندما يعود الدلفين إلى السطح يفتح الغطاء أوتوماتيكياً أيضاً. 



نظام يسهل النوم دون التعرض لخطر الغرق : 

يملأ الدلفين من 80 ـ 90 % من رئتيه بالهواء في كل مرة يخرج فيها للتنفس. هذه النسبة لا تتعدى 15 % عند الإنسان، وهي عند الدلفين عمل إرادي وليس كباقي الثدييات الأرضية التي تتم فيها هذه العملية بشكل لا إرادي 54. 










يقرر الدلفين أن يتنفس تماماً كما نقرر نحن الخروج في نزهة. يوجد في جسم الدلفين نظام خاص يحميه من الهلاك عندما ينام في الماء. يستخدم الدلفين النائم نصفي الدماغ بشكل متناوب كل 15 دقيقة، فبينما ينام النصف الأول يبقى النصف الثاني متجهاً إلى السطح للتنفس. إن خطم الدلفين الموجود في منقاره هو عضو آخر يعينه على السباحة، فالدلفين يستخدم طاقة أقل في أختراق الماء ويسبح بسرعات عالية. تستفيد السفن الحديثة من خطم الدلفين الذي يشبه القوس المصمم وفق الديناميكية الهيدروليكية لزيادة سرعتها كما يفعل الدلفين . 

الحياة الاجتماعية عند الدلفين : 

يعيش الدلفين في مجموعة كبيرة . ومن أجل مزيد من الحماية تحتل الإناث والمواليد الجدد مركز السرب. أما الأفراد المريضة فلا تترك وحيدة، بل تبقى ضمن السرب إلى أن تموت . تبدأ الروابط التكافلية عند الدلفين منذ اللحظة الأولى التي ينضم فيها المولود الجديد إلى السرب. 

يخرج ذيل الدلفين منذ اللحظة الأولى التي ينظم فيها المولود الجديد إلى السرب.




يخرج ذيل الدلفين الوليد من رحم الأم أولاً، بهذه الطريقة يبقى متصلاً بأمه مما يضمن له الأوكسجين اللازم أثناء الوضع . وعندما يخرج الرأس في النهاية، يتجه الرضيع في الحال إلى السطح ليستنشق أول كمية من هواء الحياة الجديدة، عادة ترافق الأم التي تستعد للوضع أثنى أخرى. ترعى الأم وليدها منذ لحظة الولادة، إذ يتلقى المولود الذي يفتقد الشفتان الحليب من مصدرين يخرج الحليب من خلالهما من شق في بطن الأم. عندما يطرق الوليد برفق على هذا القسم من البطن يتدفق الحليب. يستهلك الدلفين الرضيع عشرات الليترات من الحليب يومياً، وتشكل الدهون 50% من هذا الحليب (مقارنة مع نسبة 15% في حليب البقر) وفي الحال يعمل هذا الحليب عمله في تشكيل الطبقة الجلدية الضرورية لتنظيم درجة حرارة الدلفين . تعين إناث أخريات الدلافين الصغيرة خلال الغوص العميق بدفعها إلى الأسفل.

كذلك يتم تعليمها الصيد وكيف تستخدم السونار، هذه العملية التعليمية التي تستغرق عدة سنوات في بعض الأحيان يبقى الدلفين ملتزماً بعائلته حتى ثلاثين سنة. 



النظام المانع للانحناء: 

يستطيع الدلفين أن يغوص إلى أعماق لا يمكن أن يصل إليها الإنسان. الرقم القياسي لهذا العمق يحققه نوع من الحيتان يغوص حتى 3000 متر بنفس واحد. صمم الدلفين والحوت ليتوافقا مع هذا النوع من الغوص العميق يجعل تفلطح الذيل عملية الغوص والعودة إلى السطح أكثر سهولة . 

من الأعضاء الأخرى التي تساعد في الغوص الرئتين : عندما ينزل الدلفين في الماء يزداد وزن أو ضغط عمود الماء فوقه، وبالتالي يزداد الضغط داخل الرئتين لإيجاد توازن مع الخارج. لو تعرضت رئة الإنسان إلى هذا الضغط فستتمزق في الحال. ومن أجل التغلب على هذا الخطر، أوجد نظام خاص في جسم الدلفين حيث تؤمن حلقات غضروفية متينة الحماية اللازمة للخلايا الرغامية والهوائية الموجودة داخل رئتي الدلفين . 

نظام آخر من أنظمة الحماية في هذا المخلوق الرائع هو النظام المانع للانحناء. عندما يغطس الغطاس إلى الأعماق بسرعة كبيرة، يواجه هذا النوع من الخطر. 

ويكون سبب الالتواء دخول الهواء مباشرة إلى الدم، وبالتالي تشكل الفقاعات الهوائية في الشرايين. يمكن أن تؤدي هذه الفقاعات إلى الموت لما تسببه من إعاقة للدوران الدموي . إلا أن الدلافين والحيتان لا يواجهون هذه المشكلة عل الرغم من أنها تتنفس عن طريق الرئتين والسبب هوأنها . 

تغوص برئتين فارغتين، وبما أنها لا تحمل هواء في رئتيها فهي ليست عرضة للانحناء. 

إلا أن هذا يقود إلى سؤال هام إذا كانت رئتاها فارغتين من الهواء فلماذا لا تختنق بسبب نقص الأوكسجين. 

الجواب على هذا السؤال يحمله بروتين " الميوغولبين "الذي يتواجد في أنسجة العضلات بنسب كبيرة . يتميز هذا البروتين " الميوغلوبين "بجاذبية قوية جداً للأوكسجين في عضلاته . يستطيع الدلفين أو الحوت أن يسبح دون تنفس لفترات طويلة، كما يمكنه أن يغوص إلى العمق الذي يريده. يحتوي الجسم البشري أيضاً على الميوغلوبين، لكنه لا يمكن أن يتحمل نفس الظروف بسبب حجمه الصغير هذا التصميم الفريد الذي يختص به الدلفين والحوت آية من آيات الحكمة والخلق الإلهي المعجز . خلق الله الثديات مثل باقي الحيوانات ببنية تناسب الظروف التي تعيش بها. 

قال الله تعالى : (هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ بَلِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِين).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معلومة جديدة تشكر عليها أخي تأبط بودرة فأهلا بك معنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو ؟

----------


## تأبط بودره

أذا ما ناغلطان الشيخ أحمد ياسين رحمه الله عليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي الكريم يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد أحمد ياسين في* *يونيو**/حزيران عام* *1936** في* *قرية** جورة* *عسقلان** - قضاء المجدل شمالي قطاع* *غزة** - نزح مع عائلته إلى* *قطاع غزة** بعد* *حرب** العام* *1948**. أصابه* *الشلل** في جميع أطرافه أثناء ممارسته للرياضة في عامه السادس عشر . استطاع الشيخ احمد ياسين ان ينهي دراسته الثانوية في العام الدراسي 57/1958 ثم الحصول على فرصة عمل رغم الاعتراض عليه في البداية بسبب حالته الصحية .أحمد ياسين*
*[تحرير] بداية نشاطه السياسي*

*حين بلوغه العشرين بدأ أحمد ياسين نشاطه السياسي بالمشاركه في* *المظاهرات** التي اندلعت في* *غزة** احتجاجا على* *العداوان الثلاثي** الذي استهدف* *مصر** عام 1956 ، حينها اظهر الشيخ قدرات خطابية وتنظيمية ملموسة حيث استطاع ان ينشط مع رفاقة الدعوة إلى رفض الإشراف الدولي على غزة مؤكدا على ضرورة عودة الاقليم إلى الادارة المصرية .*
*[تحرير] إنشاؤه لحركة "حماس"*

*في عام 1987 ميلادية ، اتفق الشيخ احمد ياسين مع مجموعة من قادة العمل الاسلامي في قطاع غزة على تكوين تنظيم إسلامي لمحاربة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بغية تحرير فلسطين أطلقوا عليه اسم " حركة المقاومة الإسلامية " المعروفة اختصارا باسم "حماس" . بدأ دوره في حماس بالانتفاضة الفلسطينية الاولى التي اندلعت آنذاك والتي اشتهرت* *بانتفاضة المساجد** ، ومنذ ذلك الحين و الشيخ احمد ياسين يعتبر الزعيم الروحي لحركة حماس . ولعل هزيمة 1948 من أهم الأحداث التي رسخت في ذهن الشيخ ياسين والتي جعلته في قناعة تامّة على إنشاء مقاومة فلسطينية في وجه الإحتلال الإسرائيلي. فيرى الشيخ بضرورة تسليح الشعب الفلسطيني والإعتماد على السواعد الوطنية في تحرير فلسطين، إذ لا يرى الشيخ ياسين من جدوى في الإعتماد على البلدان العربية او المجتمع الدولي في تحرير الأرض الفلسطينية. وكما يروي الشيخ، "لقد نزعت الجيوش العربية التي جاءت تحارب إسرائيل السلاح من أيدينا بحجة أنه لا ينبغي وجود قوة أخرى غير قوة الجيوش، فارتبط مصيرنا بها، ولما هزمت هزمنا وراحت العصابات الصهيونية ترتكب المجازر والمذابح لترويع الآمنين، ولو كانت أسلحتنا بأيدينا لتغيرت مجريات الأحداث".. وحركة حماس هى امتداد لحركة الأخوان المسلميين العالمية التى مقرها في جمهورية مصر العربية القاهرة وكان مؤسسها الإمام حسن البنا الذي تم* *اغتياله** في 12* *فبراير** 1949.*
*[تحرير] إعتقاله*

*بعد ازدياد أعمال الانتفاضة الاولى، بدأت السلطات الإسرائيلية التفكير في وسيلة لإيقاف نشاط الشيخ أحمد ياسين فداهمت بيته في أغسطس/آب 1988 وفتشته وهددته بنفيه إلى* *لبنان**. وعند ازدياد عمليات قتل الجنود الإسرائيلين واغتيال قامت سلطات الاحتلال يوم 18 مايو/أيار 1989 باعتقاله مع المئات من أعضاء حركة حماس، و صدر حكم يقضي بسجن الشيخ ياسين مدى الحياة إضافة إلى 15 عاما أخرى عليه في يوم 16 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1991 وذلك بسبب تحريضه على اختطاف وقتل الجنود الإسرائيلين و تأسيس حركة حماس.*
*[تحرير] الإفراج عنه*

*تم الافراج عن الشيخ أحمد ياسين مقايضة لعملاء* *الموساد** الذين تم القبض عليهم بعد المحاولة الفاشلة لاغتيال رئيس المكتب السياسي لحماس* *خالد مشعل** في عاصمة* *الاردن**عمان** .*
*[تحرير] محاولة اغتياله*

*في* *13 يونيو**2003**، أعلنت المصادر الإسرائيلية أن الشيخ ياسين لا يتمتع بحصانة وانه عرضة لأي عمل عسكري إسرائيلي. وفي* *6 سبتمبر**/ أيلول 2003 ، تعرض الشيخ لمحاولة* *اغتيال** إسرائيلية عندما قامت المقاتلات الإسرائيلية من طراز F/16 بالقاء قنبلة زنة ربع طن على أحد المباني في قطاع غزّة، وكان الشيخ أحمد ياسين متواجداً في شقّة داخل المبنى المستهدف مع مرافقه إسماعيل هنية، فاصيب الشيخ ياسين بجروح طفيفة جرّاء القصف. وأعلنت الحكومة الإسرائيلية بعد الغارة الجوية ان الشيخ أحمد ياسين كان الهدف الرئيسي من العملية الجوية.*
*[تحرير] موته*

*تم* *اغتيال** الشيخ أحمد ياسين من قبل* *الإحتلال الصهيوني** وهو يبلغ الخامسة والستين من عمره ، بعد مغادرته* *مسجد** المجمّع الاسلامي الكائن في حي الصّبرة في* *قطاع غزة**، وادائه* *صلاة** الفجر في يوم الأول من شهر صفر من عام 1425 هجرية الموافق* *22 مارس** من عام* *2004** ميلادية بعملية أشرف عليها رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي* *ارئيل شارون** . قامت مروحيات* *الأباتشي** الإسرائيلية التابعة* *لجيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي** بإطلاق 3 صواريخ تجاه الشيخ المقعد وهو في طريقه إلى سيارته مدفوعاً على كرسيه المتحرّك من قِبل مساعديه، فقتل الشيخ في لحظتها وجُرح اثنان من أبناء الشيخ في العملية، وقتلوا معه 7 من مرافقيه.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على الأضافة الرائعة أخي محمود*
*يعطيك الف عافية*
*ودمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يوجد ؟ وماأسمه ؟

----------


## تأبط بودره

هذا معبد الأقصر..ويسمى أيبت رسيت..ولكنه غير عن معبد الكرنك.
في مصر.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي الكريم يعطيك العافية وحياك الله معانا*
*بالفعل هو معبد الأقصر في مصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماأسم هذا المتحف وأين يوجد ؟*

----------


## تأبط بودره

.
.
لقد زرت هذا المكان!!  ( م.م.أ)

.
.
شكرا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة لكن ليش بالرموز*
*والأجابة هي متحف مكتبة الأسنكدرية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسابقة حلوة مرة 

تشكري عليها خيو

لكن للأسف ما عرفت الإجابة

----------


## تأبط بودره

ولد سنه 1809 في كنتاكي..ترعرع في انديانا..واصبح محاميا في 1836..من معارضي الرق..الرئيس السادس عشر للولايات المتحدة (ديمقراطي) 1860..هو
*ابراهام لنكولن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عيونك الحلوه عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*
*وماهو عيب إذا ماعرفنا الاجابة*
*أهم شيء وجودكم والإفادة والاستفادة*
*يعطيك العافية*
*وإن شاء الله في المرات الجاية نشوفك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي تأبط بودرة يعطيك العافية ويقويك*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي صاحبة الصورة ؟*
*للتسهيل هي شاعرة عراقية*

----------


## أُخرىْ

الشاعره: نازك الملائكه
*نازك الملائكة شاعرة عراقية تمثل أحد أبرز الأوجه المعاصرة للشعر العربي الحديث، الذي يكشف عن ثقافة عميقة الجذور بالتراث والوطن والإنسان. 

ولدت نازك الملائكة في بغداد عام 1923 وتخرجت في دار المعلمين عام 1944، وفي عام 1949 تخرجت في معهد الفنون الجميلة "فرع العود"، لم تتوقف في دراستها الأدبية والفنية إلى هذا الحد إذ درست اللغة اللاتينية في جامعة برستن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كذلك درست اللغة الفرنسية والإنكليزية وأتقنت الأخيرة وترجمت بعض الأعمال الأدبية عنها، وفي عام 1959 عادت إلى بغداد بعد أن قضت عدة سنوات في أمريكا لتتجه إلى انشغالاتها الأدبية في مجالي الشعر والنقد.*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة 

هو سياسي  عراقي

----------


## تأبط بودره

*نوري باشا السعيد*

 سياسي عراقي ذو أصول كردية. ولد نوري السعيد في محلة (تبة الكرد) بالقرب من ساحة الميدان وذلك بحدود سنة 1887 وقتل في سنة 1958 وأما بخصوص نسبه فقد وصف المطّلعين: (بأنه كردي المولد وتركي النشأة والثقافة وعراقي المهنة والعمل). تولى منصب رئاسة الوزراء في العراق 14 مرة بدآ من وزارة 23 أذار 1930 إلى وزارة 1 مايو 1958. كان نوري السعيد ولم يزل شخصية سياسية كثر الجدل والأراء المتضاربة عنه. اضطر إلى الهروب مرتين من العراق بسبب انقلابات حيكت ضده. ولد في بغداد وتخرج من الأكاديمية العسكرية التركية في إسطنبول، خدم في الجيش العثماني وساهم في الثورة العربية وانضم إلى الأمير فيصل في سوريا، وبعد فشل تأسيس مملكة الأمير فيصل في سوريا على يد الجيش الفرنسي، عاد إلى العراق وساهم في تأسيس المملكة العراقية والجيش العراقي.
منقول.

----------


## تأبط بودره

بعد أذنكم .. 
نفسي أعرض صوره .. واللي يحلها ... ميه ميه ...
بعرضها عن طريق الرابط .. لأني عندي بعض المشاك في النت:
الرابط: 
http://www.up07.com/up6/download.php?filename=cd8b02e195.jpg
لتقريب الأجابه:
هي نبته يستخدمها الرجال والنساء... البعض أستحبها ... والبعض أستكرهها ...لها عده فوائد ومضار ...
نستخدمها نحن في الأعراس .. منا من يستخدمها يوميا ... ومنا أسبوعيا ... ومنا من حرمها على نفسه .. 
ولبض الشباب (الله يهديهم) مآرب أخرى بها..فماهي؟؟

سحب على هيونداي 2008.

يسلموو

----------


## تأبط بودره

يارب تطلع الصوره .. أرجوكم أذا طلعت بشروني

----------


## تأبط بودره

ها يا أخوان ...
مطنشين ولا الصوره ما طلعت؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  انا  لم اعرفها  * 

*وافضل  ان تكون الصور  لشخصيات او اماكن  عامة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماعرفتها*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*آسف أستاذي محمود ..*
*أدرجتها بناءا على توجيهات الأخت عيون لا تنام.. ولغايه في نفس يعقوب..*
*القصصه تبدأ عندما تعرفت على أحد الأجانب المثقفين جدا (على مايفترض)..ومع الكلام أخبرته عن هذه النبته..*
*أنها نبته ..*

*الكــــــــــــــــــــولا ... ( منها تصنع بيبسي وكوكا وألسي "بصراحه ما أعتقد الألسي كولا ... 15 قوطي أشرب يالله أتجشىء")*

*اللي قهرني ذاك اليوم أنه وبكل فزلكه ..قال لي ..عجل تنبت قواطي!!* 

*شكرا وآسف لتأخير الجواب والأطاله...*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معلومة جديدة تشكر عليها أخي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وضعت الموضوع بشكل عام وفي جميع المجالات لعموم الفائدة والتنويع بعيدا عن الروتين الملل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا ايضا  عزيزي  اشكرك على المعلومة الجديدة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟
وللتسهيل هو مخترع إمريكي

----------


## تأبط بودره

هو مخترع المصباح الكهربائي...
توماس أديسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟
وللتسهيل
هو صاحب نظرية رياضية مشهورة

----------


## تأبط بودره

هو ألبرت أينشتاين.
وبعد أذنك أختي .. أسمحي لي أعطي كم معلومه عنه:
أينشتاين .. والذي يضرب به المثل في العبقريه .. لم يكن من نوابغ المدرسه, حاله حال الكثير من العلماء..
فلذلك .. رسالتي ألى الأخوه والأخوات: لا تقيس عقليتك أو تتشجع أو يجيلك أحباط بناءا على المعدل اتراكمى لك او GPI
فقد تكون أنت من النوابغ .. ولكن لا تعلم.


النص التالي بقلم: د‏.‏عبدالهادي مصباح
العالم ألبرت أينشتاين الذي لم يكن أحد يتوقع يوم أهداه والده بوصلة وهو في سن الرابعة من عمره‏,‏ أن تكون هذه البوصلة هي كلمة السر التي أخرجت مارد حب الاستطلاع العلمي بداخله‏,‏ وأن تستحث قدراته ومواهبه علي التخيل والابتكار‏,‏ والسباحة مع الخيال حتي إنه كان يتخيل نفسه بعد أن كبر قليلا شعاعا من الضوء يسير بسرعة الضوء ثم يتخيل ما يمكن أن يراه ويرويه لوالده‏,‏ الذي كان يعمل بائعا للأدوات الكهربائية وكان أينشتاين يذهب إلي والده في المحل‏,‏ ويحاول أن يفك الأدوات الكهربائية ويعيد تركيبها ويتخيلها بشكل آخر وإمكانات أخري‏.‏
وعندما بلغ أينشتاين الثانية عشرة من عمره‏,‏ أهداه عمه كتابا في الهندسة‏,‏ وكان ذلك الكتاب بالنسبة له مثل مصباح علاء الدين السحري الذي أدخله إلي عالم الرياضيات والحيز والفراغ‏,‏ ثم أهداه أحد أقاربه الذي كان طالبا في كلية الطب بعض الكتب في الطبيعة لفرويد وكانت‏,‏ فأصبح علم الطبيعة هو عشقه الأول والأخير إلي جانب الرياضيات‏,‏ وكان أينشتاين في ذلك الوقت في المدرسة إلا أن مدرسيه كانوا يعاملونه علي أنه تلميذ عادي أو أقل من المتوسط‏,‏ باستثناء مادتي الرياضيات والطبيعة التي كان يحصل فيهما علي الدرجات النهائية‏,‏ أما باقي المواد فكان يرسب في بعضها‏,‏ وأقل من المتوسط في البعض الآخر‏,‏
وعندما وصل أينشتاين إلي المرحلة الثانوية كان رأي مدرسيه أنه طالب عنيد وجامح‏,‏ باستثناء مدرسه اليوناني الذي كان يدرس له الفيزياء أو الطبيعة‏,‏ الذي نصحه بأن يترك هذه المدرسة التقليدية التي لا تتناسب مع طموحه وقدراته في هذا العلم‏,‏ وبعد عام التحق أينشتاين بمدرسة أخري تعتمد علي الفهم والرؤية العقلية أكثر من الحفظ‏,‏ وبعد عام آخر وجد أينشتاين نفسه عندما التحق بالأكاديمية متعددة الفنون في زيورخ‏,‏ والتي قبلته فورا بناء علي اختبارات تم إجراؤها له في الرياضيات والطبيعة‏,‏ وبدأ يمارس داخل هذه الأكاديمية حرية التفكير والإبداع والتخيل والاختراع وحب الاستطلاع من خلال الامكانات المتخصصة الموجودة بها‏,‏ وأصبح أينشتاين أحد أبرز علماء القرن الماضي بعد سلسلة من النجاحات والاخفاقات والصعاب من خلال الوصول إلي نظرية النسبية وغيرها من الفتوحات العلمية الهائلة‏.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي تأبط بودرة يعطيك العافية على المجهود*
*وليس هناك داعي للأذن* 
*( خذ راحتك )*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مبروووك خيي
وتسلم على الجهود يالله وين الصوره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟
شاعر مصري معروف

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

على ما أعتقد أنه نجيب محفوظ
صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أخي*
*حاول مرة ثانية*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*أنه أمير الشعراء*

* أحمد شوقي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  امير  الشعراء * 

*احمد  شوقي*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بعد أذنكم ... تعرفون مين ذا .. وللتسهيل .. سعودي*

----------


## تأبط بودره

ما في أحد.. :weird:  :huh: 
عوايدكم.. :sad2: 
المهم:
هو الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب (المجدد للمذهب السلفي في السعوديه)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لاتحزن أخي حقا أنا لم أعرفه*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أختي العفو .. حقش علي.
كان مجرد كلام .. وأسمحي لي .. :walla:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شاعر و كاتب من رواد الأدب في الحجاز
من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

----------


## تأبط بودره

*طاهر زمخشري* . ولد في سنة 1914 وتوفي في 20 يوليو1987 ، شاعر و كاتب من رواد الأدب في الحجاز في فترة نهضته الفكرية والادبية . ولد بمكة في المملكة العربية السعودية . أنهى الدراسة في مدرسة الفلاح . عرف بلقب *بابا طاهر* لاهتمامه بأدب الطفل وقدم برنامجا إذاعيا يحمل الاسم ذاته . انشأ أول مجلة أطفال سعودية ، مجلة الروضة ، و كان أول عدد لها في تاريخ 17 سبتمبر1959 م ، ولكن لم تستمر طويلا ، و توقفت بعد 27 عدد بتاريخ 12 مايو1960م.رأس تحرير صحيفة البلاد.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخوي يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لتسهيل المهمة*
*هو*
*مؤسس باكستان عام 1949. يلقبه الباكستانيون بقائدي أعظم (بالعربية القائد العظيم أو الكبير)*
*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أختي..
طلع خطأ404 - الصفحه غير متوفره.
هل أنا بس؟؟
تسلموووون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وااله مادري أخوي*
*أنا عندي كل شيء أوكي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لتسهيل المهمة*
*هو*
*مؤسس باكستان عام 1949. يلقبه الباكستانيون بقائدي أعظم (بالعربية القائد العظيم أو الكبير)*
*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## تأبط بودره

مؤسس باكستان هو* محمد علي جناح*

أختي..
لا زالت الصور ما تطلع..
مادري!!
اللي يطلع:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي يعطيك العافية
بالنسبة لي الصورة طالعة
خلاص ماراح أنزل صورة من نفس الموقع ونشوف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو احد رؤساء الوزراء في جمهورية العراق بعد الغزو عام 2003
 أول رئيس وزراء منتخب لجمهورية العراق حيث ساهم في تأسيس ائتلاف كبير يضم اغلبية شيعية (اسلامية ـ رادكالية) اسمه الائتلاف العراقي الموحد وقد تم اختياره رئيسا للوزراء في نيسان 2005
من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

----------


## تأبط بودره

*إبراهيم الجعفري* 
*بعد أذنك أختي..*
*نفسي أحط هالصوره ..*
*من هي..وللتسهيل .. سياسيه ورئيسة وزراء سابقه.*


**

----------


## بريط

لم افهم

----------


## تأبط بودره

*صاحبة الصوره السابقه هي* 
*ينظير بوتو* و تلفظ *بنزير بوتو*, (أردو,*بینظیر بھٹو*) سياسية باكستانية وابنة السياسي و رئيس باكستان السابق ذو الفقار علي بوتو. من مواليد 21 يونيو 1953 بكراتشي. كانت بينظير أكبر أربعة أبناء لذو الفقار من زوجته الثانية نصرت إصفهاني (الإيرانية من أصل كردي).
بعد إكمالها لدراستها بأوكسفورد، عادت إلى باكستان بفترة قليلة قبل الإنقلاب على أبيها الذي قاده ضياء الحق. بعد اعتقالها و نفيها، عادت مجددا عام 1986 وقادت معارضة ضد الأحكام العرفية.


تسلمون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أخي الكريم*
*شكرا أخي على المعلومات الجديدة*
*وتوقعت إنها سياسية لبنانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شخصية سياسية عراقية سابقة 
من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*صورة * 


*طارق  عزيز* 

*نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء في عهد  الطاغية  صدام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس افريقي  سابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممممم ممكن يكون تايلور رئيس ليبيريا*
*أنتظر التصحيح منك*

----------


## ابو طارق

لالالالالا


ابحثي   بعد   هو مسلم

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن تكون رئيس جمهورية جامبيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*كنت اود ان اطيل  الفترة * 

*انما  لا استطيع  ان  ادعكم تنتظرون* 

*انه  رئيس اوغندا  السابق* 

*عيدي  امين*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  

رئيس  سابق  واعدم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو الرئيس الرومانى تشاوشيسكو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنتظر التصحيح أخي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم صحيح  

هو الرئيس الروماني السابق 


نيقولاي تشاوشيسكو

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الرئيس اللبناني  إميل لحود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 


*سماحة  آية الله  السيد محمد حسين فضل الله* 

*حفظة الله وحماه*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* القس ديزموند توتو الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي صاحبة الصورة ؟*
*للتسهيل هي محامية وناشطة إيرانية*

----------


## احلى ليل

ما اعرفها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شيرين عبادي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


السيد  محمد خاتمي   حفظه الله 

رئيس الجمهورية الاسلامية  السابق

----------


## ابو طارق

للتسهيل   زعيم افريقي  اغتيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*باتريس* *لومومبا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قائد عربي مسلم حارب الغزاة الإيطاليين أكثر من عشرين عاما في اكثر من الف معركة منذ دخولهم أرض ليبيا الى عام 1931.
من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*عمر  المختار*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صورة  من*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الملك الراحل محمد إدريس السنوسى ملك المملكة الليبية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*خالد عبدالرحيم مشعل، أبو وليد، قائد الجناح السياسي لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية (حماس)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخوي أبو مجتبى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*الزعيم الهندي غاندي 

صاحب المقوله الشهيره تعلمت من الحسين كيف اكون مظلوماً فأنتصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي هو مهاتما غاندي*
* الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هي صاحبة الصورة ؟

----------


## ابومجتبى

*أنها هيلاري كلينتون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخوي تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟
للتسهيل هو سياسي لبناني يشغل منصب رئيس الوزراء

----------


## ابو طارق

انه العميل القذر 

صنيع امريكا واسرائيل

فؤاد السنيورة (لعنه الله عليه )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أبي محمود وعذرا نرفزتك بهالصورة القذرة* 


*بحط صورة تبرد على قلبك شوي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب الصورة ؟

----------


## ابومجتبى

*آبة الله العظمى سماحة السيد على الخامنئي أدام الله ظله*

----------


## يتيمة الحجة

السيد علي الخامنئي دام الله ظله

----------


## ابومجتبى

> *آبة الله العظمى سماحة السيد على الخامنئي أدام الله ظله*



*آية الله العظمى سماحة السيد على الخامنئي دام الله ظله الشريف*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

طباعا لا ازيد على الابناء الاعزاء واضيف 

انما عندنا في لبنا ن  نقول عن سماحته 

السيد القائد آية الله السيد علي الخامنئي دام ظله الشريف 

تشكر ابني ابو مجتبى حقيقي اثلجت قلبي في هذه الصورة

----------


## ابو طارق

من صاحب هذه الصورة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة أخواني ابو مجتبى ويتيمة الحجة وأبي محمود يعطيكم العافية*



*وإجابة سؤالك ابي محمود* 
*هو الملك فاروق*

----------


## ابو طارق

عيون لاتنام  

فتحي  عيونك   مظبوط 

لا  الجواب  غير  صحيح  

حاولي  مرة  ثانية 

وتمعني في الصورة

----------


## LUCKY

الاجابه انور السادات

----------


## ابو طارق

شو  انور  السادات  كان يلبس  طربوش  


هذه الصورة  لملك  وليس لرئيس


فكروا  جيدا  وتمعنوا  في الصورة

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الملك  فؤاد الاول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالفعل هو الملك فؤاد الأول وأخذت هذه الصورة عام 1924*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عزيزتي عيون ممكن توضحي الينا على الاقل بكلمة رئيس او اي شي؟

ماعرفت الصورة..

 :embarrest:

----------


## ابومجتبى

*أختي عيون لا تنام صاحب الصورة ممكن يكون الرئيس الباكستاني محمد علي جناح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أخي أبو مجتبى شكرا على المحاولة*
*عزيزتي شذى الزهراء  للتسهيل هو*
*أحد زعماء حركة الإستقلال في الهند, و أول رئيس وزراء للهند بعد الإستقلال*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*هو جواهارلال نهرو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي ابو مجتبى يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للتهسيل هو عالم نيوزلندي* 
*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*ارنست رذرفورد*
*عالم نيوزلندي متخصص في الفيزياء والرياضيات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي ابو مجتبى الله يقويك ويعافيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

للتسهيل عالم إنجليزي تخصص في الفيزياء النظرية 
من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إرنست رذرفورد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة عزيزتي حاولي مرة ثانية هذه الصورة لعالم انجليزي*



*إرنست رذرفورد عالم نيوزلندي ووضعت صورته سابقا وقد أجاب عليها أخي ابو مجتبى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفواا عيون تبهدلت والله ..

يمكن جوزيف جون طومسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مو يمكن أكيد وإجابتج صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية
بالفعل هو جوزيف جون طومسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

للتسهيل هو رئيس دولة اسيوية توفي يوم الأحد 27-1-2008عند الساعة 13,10 بعمر ناهز 86 عام 
من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

رئيس اندونيسيا سوهارتو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة غاليتي تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المرحوم غني عن التعريف
ولكن من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بالفعل غني عن التعريف الدكتور الشيخ احمد الوائلي رحمه الله.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة الله يعطيك القوة والعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

صاحب الصورة : السيد علي خاتمي

----------


## mrboch

هو 
محمد خاتمي

----------


## mrboch

هو علي خاتمي
وليس محمد خاتمي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة خاطئة أختي لؤلؤة الحجاز 
أخي مربوش ليش غيرت إجابتك الصحيحة
صاحب هذه الصورة
هو
حجة الإسلام السيد محمد خاتمي
الرئيس الخامس للجمهورية الإسلامية في إيران

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بصراحة ماعرفته ..

هو شكله قطيفي اذا ماخاب ظني ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لا مو قطيفي أنا كنت أحسبه مثلج قطيفي وشيخ عادي لكنه طلع إنسان مو هين وهذه نبذه عنه
الجواب هو 
*آية الله** الشيخ محسن الأراكي* 

مجتهد وعالم دين إسلاميشيعي ، مؤسس المركز الإسلامي في إنجلترا، عضو سابق في مجلس خبراء القيادة في إيران وأحد أبرز علماء الدين الإيرانيين من تلامذة المرجع الديني والمفكر الإسلامي محمد باقر الصدر ومن الذين أفادوا من الحوزة العلمية في النجف والحوزة العلمية في قم على حد سواء، وهو يجيد العربية كلغته الأم كما يجيد الإنجليزية ويكتب بها.



قام آية الله الأراكي بتأسيس العديد من المشاريع العلمية والدينية والثقافية أينما حل وارتحل منذ أيام الدراسة في النجف وبعد ذلك في قم ودزفول ولندن. من بين تلك المشاريع:
المكتبة العامة في مسجد الطريحي في النجف الأشرف. مركز الدراسات الإسلامية (1980م) في مدينة خرمشهر الإيرانية. مركز التوعية الإسلامية (1980م) في خرمشهر. تأسيس مجمع الفكر الإسلامي مع ثلة من الفضلاء والمحققين (1990م) في قم المقدسة. تأسيس مجلة الفكر الإسلامي (التابعة لمجمع الفكر الإسلامي) والإشراف على إدارتها في قم. إقامة المؤتمر الكبير للشيخ الأعظم الأنصاري وأمانته العامة (1995م) في قم. تأسيس الحوزة العلمية (مدرسة آية الله القاضي) في مدينة دزفول الإيرانية. تأسيس مؤسسة الإمام الخميني الخيرية (دارأيتام، مستوصف و..) في دزفول. تأسيس كلية أصول الدين (1367ش، 1409ﻫ، 1989م) فرع دزفول. تأسيس "المركز الإسلامي في إنجلترا" (1416ﻫ، 1996م). تأسيس مراكز إسلامية في كل من: منتشستر، برمنگهام، نيوكاسل، غلاسكو وغيرها .. في بريطانيا. تأسيس الحوزة العلمية في لندن (معهد الإمام الحسين للدراسات الإسلامية) في بريطانيا. تأسيس كلية العلوم الإسلامية في لندن (Islamic College for Advanced Studies) في بريطانيا. تأسيس المدرسة الابتدائية الخاصة للجالية الإيرانية في لندن. تأسيس "جماعة علماء المسلمين في بريطانيا" بالتعاون مع ثلة من العلماء والفضلاء المقيمين في أوروبا. تأسيس العديد من المجلات العلمية في لندن وبلغات مختلفة والإشراف على إدارتها (منها: "شؤون إسلامية" و"البلاغ" بالعربية، و"صبا" بالفارسية، و "Discourse" وغيرها بالإنجليزية).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيج العافية عيون بالفعل نبذه رائعه بعد اللي مايعرفك مايثمنك ...

صاحب الصورة المرحوم خادم الزهراء الشيخ عبد الزهراء الكعبي رحمه الله..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيج عزيزتي شذى الزهراء
وإجابتج صحيحة تسلم يمينج والله يوفقج ياااارب على هالمجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سماحة الشيخ حمزة علي الديري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويج ياااارب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

للتسهيل هو مهندس ومعماري فرنسي،إشتهر بتصميم المنشآت المعدنية - سواء كانت كباري أو سكك حديدية - لكن أشهرها علي الإطلاق كل من تمثال الحرية في نيو يورك وبرج إيفل - الذي حمل عنه إسمه منذ عام 1889 وحتي يومنا هذا   




من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جوستاف إيفل .. أو ممكن نطقها غوستاف إيفل

عيوون يسلمووو حبيبتي على هالجهد المبذول

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك ويعافيك عزيزتي شموع وإجابتك صحيحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كان ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية من 1952 حتى 1999.
نجا من عدة محاولات اغتيال ، وفي 7 فبراير1999 ، مات اثر اصابته بسرطان في جهازه البولي ، وكان قد عانى من السرطان لعدة سنوات ، وكان يزور مشفى مايو كلينيك في روتشستر في ولاية مينيسوتا الامريكة بشكل دوري للعلاج ، وقبل موته بوقت قصير ، غير وصيته باعلانه ابنه خلفا له بدل اخاه الحسن بن طلال



من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## صالح 48

الحسين بن طلال بن عبد الله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية اخوي Real Islam_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_مؤلف موسيقي_ _ألماني__ ولد عام_ _1770__ م في مدينة_ _بون__. يعتبر من أبرز عباقرة الموسيقى في جميع العصور، وأبدع أعمالاً موسيقية خالدة. له الفضل الأعظم في تطوير_ _الموسيقى الكلاسيكية__. قدم أول عمل موسيقي وعمره 8 سنوات._

_من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه* 


*بتهوفن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة ابي محمود الله يقويك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_روائي_ _مصري__ حائز على_ _جائزة نوبل__ في الآداب عام_ _1988__م._
_ ولد في_ _القاهرة__، وحصل على ليسانس الآداب قسم الفلسفة من_ _جامعة القاهرة_
_ وتدرج بالوظائف الحكومية حتى عمل مديرا عاما للرقابة على المصنفات الفنية عام_ _1959__م._
_ تعرض_
_للهجوم و االمنع من قبل بعض الإسلاميين المتطرفين الذين رأوا في كتاباته مساسا بالشخصيات الدينية، خصوصا بسبب روايته_ _أولاد  حارتنا__ التي منعت من الطبع في_ _مصر__ حتى نهاية عام 2006، حيث يستخدم الرموز الشعبية ليقدم شخصيات الانبياء. وتعرض إلى محاولة_ _اغتيال__ فاشلة عام 1994._



_من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نجيب محفوظ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء تسلم الايادي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كانت سياسية باكستانية وابنة السياسي و رئيس_ _باكستان__ السابق . من مواليد_ _كراتشي_
_وفاتها في يوم الخميس الموافق_ _27 ديسمبر__2007__ بعد خروجها من مؤتمر انتخابي لمناصريها ، وقفت في فتحة سقف سيارتها لتحية الجماهير المحتشدة ، فتم إطلاق النار عليها و قتلت برصاص في العنق والصدر اتبعها عملية تفجير إنتحاري يبعد عنها 25 مترا. و قد هزّ الانفجار المنطقة التي كان يمرّ بها موكبها في مدينة_ _روالبندي__. أعلن وقتها أنّها غادرت الموكب، ثم أعلن زوجها لمحطات محلية إنّها أصيبت بجروح بالغة، ثم أضافت مصادر من حزبها إنها تخضع لعملية جراحية عاجلة. ليعاد بعد عشرين دقيقة إعلان وفاتها. حيث روت التقارير الأولية أصابتها برصاصة برأسها و أخرى بعنقها._
_اما رواية السلطات الرسمية الباكستانية، فتتحدث عن وفاة جراء ارتطام راسها بسقف السيارة المصفحة التي كانت تركبها._


_من هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

هي ( بينظير بوتو )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عاااافية_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رئيس لجمهورية عربيه ,نال منصب الحكم بعد وفاة ابيه حافظ,*
*درس الطب في بريطانيا؟*
*من هو ؟؟*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

هو الرئيس السوري 
بشار الأسد

----------


## بريط

وانا وين سؤالي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  صاحب هذة الصورة

----------


## صالح 48

هذا أول رئيس وزراء في دولتنا (لبنان)

و بإسمه تسمى الساحة الكبيرة امام مقر الحكومة 
 التي تعتصم بها المعارضة اللبنانية

أنه الرئيس رياض الصلح

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت  ابني * 

*real aslam* 

*الجواب  صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:M9h2-UNxJwIgUM:http://img152.**************/img152/2342/tawfik0is.gif[/IMG]


من هو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهليين ابو طارق ..*
*بس اذا ممكن تعطينا لو معلومة بسيطه عن صاحب الصوره حتى نتمكن من معرفته...*
*تحياااتي لك..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو الخديوى توفيق




الخديوي محمد توفيق (15 نوفمبر1852 - 7 يناير1892) سادس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية. هو الإبن الأكبر للخديوي إسماعيل من مستولدته نور هانم شفق وهي لم تكن ضمن زوجات الخديوي إسماعيل الأربع، وربما يكون ذلك سبب عدم إرساله مع باقي أبناء إسماعيل للدراسة في أوروبا. وذلك يفسر أيضاً العلاقة السيئة بين توفيق وأبيه والتي تجلت بعد عزل إسماعيل في نأي توفيق عنه وإقصاء كل رجاله.
شهد عهده الثورة العرابية ثم الإحتلال البريطاني الذي حظي بتأييد توفيق. وفي عام 1884 وافق على فصل السودان عن مصر. وتوفي في قصر حلوانبالقاهرة في 7 يناير1892.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي العزيزة   شذى الزهراء* 

*خيرها  بغيرها * 

*لقد  جاوبت ابنتي  العزيزة*

*عيون لاتنام  جواب  شافي كافي* 

*اشكركم   جميعا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ممثل  مشهور* 

*من افلامه   ثورة على السفينة  بونتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايكل هوردن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه مشهور  جدا  جدا  جدا* 

*وله  فيلم  العراب* 


*الجواب   غلط  حاولي مرة  تانية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مــــــــارلون براندو*
*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مــــــــارلون براندو*
*ان شاء الله صح*

*نعم  صح  ونص * 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*يلا  انتظري الصورة * 

*في الصفحة التالية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائد  نازي  كبير * 

*حكم بالمؤبد * 

*فى 17* *أغسطس** 1987 وجد  مشنوقاً بسلك كهربائى في سجنه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والتر ريتشارد* *رودلف هس..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هو ؟

رئيس سابق لايران ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  الرئيس  الشيخ* 

*00 هاشمي  رفسنجاني  00*


*اطال الله بعمره  وعمر  القيادة  الايرانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس  عراقي  سابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  الرئيس العراقي السابق* 

*الذي  كان رئيس  قبل الطاغية   صدام* 


*احمد  حسن  البكر*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  رئيس وزراء  بريطاني  سابق

----------


## صالح 48

أطنه: وينستون تشرتشل

----------


## ابو طارق

صحيح  100% 

انه ونستون  تشيرتشل 


تشكر ابني

----------


## ابو طارق

امبراطور  افريقى  راحل

----------


## صالح 48

ممكن هيلا سيلا سي

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  احب  ان يكون الجواب  حاسم* 

*  نعم  امبراطور اثيوبيا  السابق * 

*هيلا سيلاسي* 

*تشكر ابني  * 

*والى  صورة  اخرى* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*امين عام سابق للأمم المتحدة*

----------


## صالح 48

Waldheim kurt

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  صحيحة*

*انه  كورت فادهايم الامين العام السابق* 

*للامم المتحدة   وهو  نمساوي* 


*الصورة  التالية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لم اجد  جواب* 

*يلا  شباب  وصبايا*

*غدا اذا لم  اجد  الحل* 

*رح  ازعل  واجاوب  انا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ زايد بن شخبوط بن سلطان ال نهيان..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حتى  لا  اعيد  السؤال* 

*سوف اقوم بالتصحيح* 

*انه   شخبوط بن سلطان وليس  زايد*

*لان  شخبوط  هو شقيق  الراحل* 

* الشيخ  زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان* 

*ويوجد  شبه  كبير  بينهم* 

*اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس  سوري  سابق

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

انا بصراحة يا عم محمود ما اعرف الاجابة لكن لما ضغطت على خصائص رابط الصورة طلع لي
http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Q87aIwCiEP-IsM:http://tharwacommunity.typepad.com/thorns_and_jasmine/images/2007/07/29/shukrialquatli.jpg

فعليه الاجابة تكون بمسمى الرابط

شكري القوتلي

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم   صحيح   100%  

شكري القوتلي رئيس  سوري سابق 

تشكر  ابني

----------


## ابو طارق

*مطران مسيحي  مدافع عن القضية الفلسطينية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المطران عطا الله حنا*
*عسى تكون صح يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  غلط * 


*نرجع للمطران*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  السؤال الاول* 

*المطران  ايلريون  كبوجي* 



*نرجع لسؤال  العزيزة* 

*شذى الزهراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  شذى  الزهراء* 


*نرجوا منك وضع الجواب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء  افريقي  مات اغتيالا*

*رميا بالرصاص*

----------


## صالح 48

پاتريس لومومبا

و الدولة هي الكونغو

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%*


**


*ناشطة امريكية قتلها العدو الصهيوني*

----------


## صالح 48

إنها (راشال كوري)(Rashel Kory)
و قد مضت بتاريخ 17 \آذار \2003

----------


## صالح 48

داعية إسلامية 
إشتهر في مجال المقارنة الإسلامية المسيحية
أسس مجمع لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية في (دربان) جنوب افريقيا
و هو أفريقي من اصول هندية
له العديد من المؤلفات القيمة في الرد على المسيحية

----------


## ابو طارق

انه   الشيخ  


احمد  ديدات 






ملك اردني  سابق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الملك الحسين بن طلال الهاشمي ..*

----------


## صالح 48

رئيس حالي لدولة في جنوب شرق آسيا

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب الصورة السابقة  غلط* 

*الملك  ليس  الحسين بن  طلال* 

*ارجوا البحث  اكثر*

----------


## صالح 48

جواب الصورة السابقة 
الملك طلال بن عبد الله 
و الد الملك الحسين بن طلال الذي ذكرتة الأخت شذى الزهراء
*
*
نعود لرئيس الدولة الآسيوية>>>

----------


## صالح 48

السؤال صعب شوي

للتسهيل :
رئيس دولة ( لاوس)

----------


## ابو طارق

امين عام سابق للأمم المتحدة 

مات بحادث سقوط طائرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الصورة الاولى هو شومالي ساياسون* 
*الصوره الثانيه يمكن الامين داج همرشولد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالنسبة  للصورة  الثانية   الجواب  صحيح* 


*الصورة  الاولى  ارجوا  ((real aslam)) التصحيح  انا لم  اعرف  الجواب* 



**

*رئيس وزراء لبناني سابق*

----------


## صالح 48

الجواب السابق صحيح 
و هذه الصورة لتقي الدين الصلح

----------


## صالح 48

لمن هذه الصورة






شخصية لبنانية شهيرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن اخوي توضح ..*
*ماعرفت الصوره..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  ابني * 

*وضح  ماذا كان هذا  الشخص* 

*وما هو  عمله السياسي او الاجتماعي او الثقافي* 


*وضح*

----------


## صالح 48

واضع النشيد الوطني البناني
<><><><><><><>

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  رشيد نخلة * 

*يا  استاذ * 

*كلنا للوطن للعلى للعلم* 

*هيك  اوضح  اشكرك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ملك  عربي  سابق*

----------


## صالح 48

أظنة زعيم ليبي اسمه ادريس

----------


## صالح 48

اشهر شخصية في لبنان




اكيد الحاج محمود  يعرفه
نترك الجواب للآخرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والله يااخوي ماعرفته انتوا بتعرفوه لانكم من لبنان بس احنا وضح لنا شي بسيط عنه..*
*مشكووور..*

----------


## صالح 48

معقولة ما هدش  يعرف 
""السيد حسن نصر الله ""
لما كان صغير!!!!!!!

----------


## شموخ عزي

ماعرفت .. وضح اكثر ؟!؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والله شكيت في السيد حسن , بس لان الصورة اللي عندي لمن كان صغير يختلف عن الصورة اللي انت وضعتها..*
*على كل حال شكراا لك.*

----------


## ابو طارق

reall  Aslam
ابني 
هذة الصورة نادرة لسماحة السيد 

ثانيا سؤالك  غلط غلط غلط
لماذا 

هذه الصورة ليست لاشهر شخصية في لبنان 

انها لاشهر شخصية في العالم 

تحياتي  ابني 

الصورة التالية 




رئيس افريقي  سابق

----------


## صالح 48

الظاهر انه رئيس الكونغو السابق
"موبوتو سيسي سيكو"

----------


## صالح 48

رئيس أمريكي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جورج واشنطن

----------


## صالح 48

إجابة صحيحة
*
أول إنسان يطير




مع أخيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أورفيل رايت و اخوه ويلبر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## صالح 48

ممكن رائيس الجزائر
بو تفليقة

----------


## صالح 48

مخترع المصباح الكهربائي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توماس اديسون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزير خارجية  سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هنري كسينجر الملقب بالداهيه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* هو مؤسس وقائد أول فرقة مظلات في مصر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه القائد  البطل  حبيب الشعب المصري* 

*البطل الحقيقي للعبور ومحطم خط  بارليف* 

* الذي  رفض اتفاقية  كامب ديفيد  المشؤومة* 

*الفريق  سعد الدين  الشاذلي* 

*انا شخصيا  احبه وكان لي شرف  السلام عليه* 

*سنة 1997  في بيروت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد زعماء المليشيات في لبنان* 


*real aslam* 

*ممنوع من الاشتراك لانك  لبناني   ههههههه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سمير جعجع..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايحتاج كلام يااهل لبنان*
*شخصيه معروفة وتظهر كتييير*

----------


## صالح 48

رئيس المجلس الإسلامي الشيعي الأعلى
الشيخ عبد الأمير قبلان

----------


## صالح 48

ملك عربي

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد  السادس* 

*ملك المغرب* 





*رئيس وزراء سابق للكيان الصهيوني*

----------


## صالح 48

ديفيد بن غوريون
__________________
مرجع شيعي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن اخوي وضح اكثر ..*

----------


## صالح 48

ولادته:
ولد سنة 1328 هـ في إيران.


دراسته وأساتذته:
هاجر إلى النجف الاشرف لإكمال دراسته الحوزوية وأخذ يحضر دروس كل من آية الله الشيخ محمد حسين النائيني، وآية الله ضياء الدين العراقي، وآية الله السيد أبو الحسن الاصفهاني.
ثم استقل بالتدريس في مسجده الذي كان يُقيم فيه صلاة الجماعة في محلة (الحويش) في النجف، فتخرّج عليه العديد من الفضلاء.


مرجعيته:
بعد وفاة آية الله العظمى السيد أبو القاسم الخوئي (قدس سره)، أخذ الكثير من المؤمنين يرجعون إليه في تقليدهم؛ إلا إن ذلك لم يدم طويلا لانتقاله إلى رحمة الله. وقد ساهم السيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ خلال مرجعيته في نشاطات سياسية واجتماعية، واضطلع بنشاط إصلاحي في مدينة النجف أواخر أيام حياته.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اية الله العظمى السيد عبد الاعلى الموسوي السبزواري قدس سره.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اية الله العظمى السيد عبد الاعلى الموسوي السبزواري قدس سره.*

*مع ابنتي  شذى* 

*ابني real aslam*
*وهل تعتقد باننا نعرف جميع المراجع بالصورة* 

*نعرفهم من خلال سيرتهم * 

*اشكرك على اختيار عظمائنا* 

*وما تزعل* 

*الصورة التالية* 




من مراجع الشيعة ورئيس مؤسسة كبيرة في امريكا 

نجل  امام راحل 






مرتضى الشيرازي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيد مرتضى السيد محمد الشيرازي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزير خارجية عربي سابق*

----------


## صالح 48

محمود رياض 
وزير الخارجية المصري السابق

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 


*وزير خارجية مصر  السابق* 

*وأمين عام الجامعة  العربية السابق  ايضا*

----------


## صالح 48

من كبار مراجع الشيعة

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  زعيم الحوزة العلمية* 

*السيد  ابو  القاسم الخوئي  رضوان الله عليه* 


*الصورة* 




مفكر  فرنسي  ثوري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماعرفته يا ابو طارق*
*لو فيه معلومه بسيطه عنه ...*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان من اصدقاء الثائر الكبير*

*تشي غيفارا* 

*مؤلف كتاب * 

*الانوار التي  تعمي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن ريجيس دوبريه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور ابو طارق ع التوضيح ...*
**
*مفكر وكاتب فلسطيني* 
*اتهم بدعم المقاومة اللبنانية خلال الحرب الاخيرة على لبنان 2006*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عزمي  بشارة*

----------


## ابو طارق

ابن رئيس جمهورية مات بحادث  سيارة

----------


## صالح 48

إنه باسل حافظ الأسد 
إبن الرئيس السوري السابق
وأخو الحالي

----------


## ابو طارق

مذيع اذاعي مصري  مشهور

----------


## ابو طارق

*معطيات جديدة* 

*اشتهر  في  حرب 1967*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احمد سعيد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خطيب حسيني وسيد مشهور من عائله معروفه وتذكر داائما..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   احمد  سعيد   صحيح* 



*والصورة  الثانية   هو* 

*السيد  مرتضى القزويني*

----------


## ابو طارق

زوجة رئيس جمهورية  ورئيسة  جمهورية

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان السؤال  غلط* 

*وهو ان الصورة المذكورة هي * 

*لزوجة رئيس جمهورية  وقد لقبت  بالقديسة* 

*وليس  رئيسة جمهورية * 

*اعتذر  عن الخطأ* 

*انها ايفيتا  بيرون زوجة رئيس الارجنتين  خوان بيرون* 






رئيسة جمهورية في امريكيا اللاتينية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كريستينا فرناندس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*مرجع ديني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  شذى * 

*الصورة  لا تظهر *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*ان شاء الله الحين واضحه*
*اني عندي طالعه ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد محمد تقي المدرسي* 

*حفظه الله ورعاه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء سابق للعدو الصهيوني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يمكن يكون يتسحاق رابين_
_أنتظر التصحيح_

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  لا * 

*معلومة اضافية  انه  ارهابي كبير* 

*وكان قائد تنظيم  «الاتسل»: الصهيوني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن دافيد رازيال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا الجواب  غلط*  
*ساضيف معطيات اخرى* 

*وقع هو والرئيس المصري انور السادات* 

*معاهدة  كمب ديفيد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مناحيم بغين*

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم انه الارهابي  

مناحيم بيغن   (صح) 


السؤال 


 

*اديب لبناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو ميخائيل نعيمه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_شاعر وفيلسوف هندي_ 
_من هو صاحب الصورة ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صحيح* 


*سؤالي*

*الشاعر طاغور*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء  هندي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بما انه لا يوجد  جواب * 

*سانتظر  لغدا  وبعدها  اضع انا  الحواب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياريت في اضافه عمو للتسهيل بس..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساضيف معطيات اضافية* 

*كان رئيس لوزراء الهند*

*بين سنة 1964**و**1966*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لال بهادور شاستري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وهذي معلومات تخصه

لال شاستري بهادور (1904-1966)



رئيس وزراء الهند سابقا
لال بهادور شاستريكان لال بهادور واحدا من أبرز الشخصيات في تاريخ الهند. فقد كان عسكريا فذا في جماعة جنود الحرية المسالمين التي كان يتزعمها غاندي. كان محط أنظار الحزب الحاكم كخليفة لنهرو في رئاسة الوزراء، إثر وفاته بأزمة قلبية عام 1964.
*الميلاد والنشأة*
ولد لال بهادور في 2 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1904 في مدينة موغالساراي على مقربة من ولاية كاشي ونشأ في أسرة تعمل بالزراعة. عمل بالتدريس في بداية حياته ثم كاتبا في إحدى الدوائر الحكومية. توفيت والدته وهو ابن سنة واحدة وتربى في بيت جده مع أختيه.
*الانتماء الفكري*
ينتمي لال بهادور إلى مدرسة غاندي في ما يسمى بالمقاومة السلمية وعدم التعاون مع الحكومة البريطانية أثناء حكمها للهند، الأمر الذي منعه من الانتظام في الدراسة على نحو متواصل وشارك في التظاهرات التي دعا إليها غاندي ضد الحكومة البريطانية واعتقل وهو في السابعة عشرة وأطلق سراحه لصغر سنه.
*الدراسة*
تابع لال بهادور دراسته بعد فترة انقطاع في مدرسة كاشي فديا بيث القومية حيث استمر هناك أربع سنوات درس خلالها الفلسفة التي كان لها تأثير كبير على مسار حياته. وفي عام 1926 حصل على درجة "شاستري"، أي العالم بالكتب المقدسة، وترك مدرسة كاشي فديا بيث وأصبح عضوا دائما في جمعية خدام الشعب التي أسسها لالا لاجبات لاي.
*الحياة السياسية*
رشح للهيئة التشريعية المركزية عام 1952 وعمل وزيرا للسكك الحديدية في الفترة من 1952-1956، ووزيرا للتجارة والصناعة من 1957-1961، ثم وزيرا للشؤون الداخلية من 1961-1963 قبل أن يخلف جواهر لال نهرو رئيسا للوزراء عام 1964. وعقب الحرب الهندية الباكستانية عام 1965 التقى شاستري بالرئيس الباكستاني أيوب خان في طشقند ووقع معه إعلان عدم الحرب أو ما عرف باتفاق طشقند. ومات في اليوم التالي لتوقيع الاتفاقية في 11 يناير/ كانون الثاني 1966.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أول رئيسة وزراء للهند 
من هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انديرا غاندي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس ايراني  سابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هو  أبو الحسن بني صدر_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وهذه نبذه عنه





أبوالحسن بني صدر

أبو الحسن بني صدر أول رئيس للجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية بعد اندلاع ثورة 1979، اصطدمت توجهاته الليبرالية مع التوجهات الدينية لآيات الله الذين قادوا الثورة، وحاول التعايش معهم على مدى 17 شهرا تولى فيها منصب رئيس الجمهورية لكن محاولاته باءت بالفشل، وكانت الحرب العراقية الإيرانية التي اندلعت عام 1980 بداية النهاية لفترة حكمه القصيرة، حيث اتهم فيها بالخيانة وتعطيل المجهود الحربي، وأصدر مرشد الثورة الإسلامية آية الله الخميني قرارا بعزله، وأصبحت حياته مهددة في الأيام القليلة التي تلت ذلك فاختفى عن الأنظار، إلى أن استطاع الهرب إلى منفاه الاختياري في فرنسا.
كانت اختيار آية الله الخميني للسياسي الليبرالي أبو الحسن بني صدر أول رئيس للجمهورية الإسلامية وسيلة لطمأنة الرأي العام العالمي بشأن نظام الحكم الجديد الذي قام في إيران عام 1979.
لكن أبو الحسن كان رئيسا دون سلطات أو بالأحرى بسلطات مقيدة برضا آيات الله ومجلس الثورة الذي كان يسيطر على مؤسسة الدولة الحيوية، مثل الجيش والشرطة والقضاء والإذاعة والتلفزيون والبنك المركزي.. إلخ.
حاول بني صدر في بداية حكمه وبعد أن حلف اليمين الدستورية أمام آية الله الخميني في يناير/كانون الثاني 1980 أن يقوم ببعض الإصلاحات السياسية والاقتصادية لكن الجو الثوري الذي كانت تعيشه إيران لم يكن مهيئا لقبول ذلك على الأقل في ذلك الوقت.
”
كانت اختيار آية الله الخميني للسياسي الليبرالي أبو الحسن بني صدر أول رئيس للجمهورية الإسلامية وسيلة لطمأنة الرأي العام العالمي بشأن نظام الحكم الجديد الذي قام في إيران عام 1979.

”
كان أبو الحسن بني صدر يرى احتواء تلك الأزمة التي نشبت بين العراق وإيران حتى لا تتسبب في اندلاع حرب تأكل الأخضر واليابس، إلا أن الأمور سارت بسرعة مريبة حيث اجتاحت القوات المسلحة العراقية الحدود الإيرانية واحتلت مساحات من الأراضي الإيرانية.
وكانت العلاقات بين الرئيس الإيراني ومرشد الثورة قد وصلت إلى مرحلة خطرة واتسعت شقة الخلاف بينهما وتعالت أصوات كثيرة داخل مجلس الثورة مطالبة بعزله.
ومثلت الرسالة التي بعث بها أبو الحسن إلى آية الله الخوميني والتي يطالبه فيها بحل مجلس الثورة ومجلس القضاء الأعلى وتشكيل حكومة جديدة كوسيلة لإنقاذ البلاد من التدهور السياسي والاقتصادي الذي وصلت إليه كانت القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير.
فلم يكد يمر على تلك الرسالة أيام قليلة حتى توصل الخوميني إلى اقتناع مفاده أن بقاء أبو الحسن بني صدر أصبح يمثل بالنسبة له مصدر إزعاج وقلق داخلي، فقرر في 27 مايو/أيار 1981 عزله بعد أن اتهمه بالخيانة، وبرر تلك التهمة الخطيرة بمسؤوليته عن إعاقة عمل القوات المسلحة لصد الهجوم العراقي على الأراضي الإيرانية.
عزل بني صدر من جميع مناصبه، وأصبح مدانا لدى آية الله الخوميني بما له من سلطة روحية كبيرة على ملايين عدة من الشعب الإيراني، كل هذا وسط جو ثوري مشحون، فخشي بني صدر على حياته التي أصبحت مهددة.
اختفى عن الأنظار عدة أيام إلى أن تمكن من الهرب في نهاية يوليو/تموز 1981 إلى منفاه في باريس، وهناك بدأ حياة جديدة كرسها لمعارضة حكم آيات الله في إيران ومحاولة إسقاط ذلك النظام.
__________
المصادر:
الجزيزة نت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعطينا معلومه عنه...*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تعرض للاعتقال عدة مرات في عهد الشاه، مما اضطره للهجرة إلى لبنان وسوريا، وهناك زادت معارضته لنظام حكم الشاه، وزادت قدرته على الحركة وسط الشيعة في أماكن مختلفة من العالم.*
*شغل منصب وزير الداخلية في إيران في الفترة من 1981-1985. ثم اختاره المحافظون ناطقا رسميا لهم في البرلمان، حيث أعتبر واحدا من أقوى المعارضين لسياسيات الرئيس الإصلاحي محمد خاتمي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ علي أكبر ناطق نوري* 
*مشكوره عيون عالمعلوماات*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*درس الدكتور .. الطب، ثم درس العلوم الشرعية في حوزة قم الدينية، وفي عام 1999 عين مسؤولا عن مركز الكمبيوتر للعلوم الإسلامية، ثم انتخب نائبا عن مدينة قم في الانتخابات البرلمانية الماضية.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> **
> 
> 
> * الدكتور . طه هاشمي*

----------


## ابو طارق

شاعر  تونسي

----------


## صالح 48

ممكن( أبو القاسم )

----------


## صالح 48

أحد كبار المراجع الشيعة (سهل جداً)
[IMG]http://almofeeda.***********/3olama/khoei.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب السابق  صح* 

*هو  ابو القاسم الشابي  الشاعر التونسي* 



*وجواب  الصورة  هو* 

*السيد  ابو القاسم  الخوئي  (رض)*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس ومؤسس حزب لبناني 

اعدم  سنة 1949

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*انطوان سعاده*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_رئيس جمهورية اسيويه ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* رئيس جمهورية كازاخستان نور سلطان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*خطيب حسيني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*السيد : محمد باقر الفالي حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*خطيب حسيني   ؟؟؟؟؟*

*اكيد معروف عند اهل القطيف*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سيد منير الخباز

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم  صيني  راحل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابو طارق*
* لو معلومه بسيطه عن الزعيم لو سمحت..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو زعيم  كبير  ومشهور وقد اقترن اسمه  بالثورة الثقافية* 

*ترأس الحزب الشيوعي الصيني  سنة 1937*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماعرفت الاجابه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الزعيم الصيني الكبير* 

*ماو تسي  تونغ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لقبت بالمرأة الحديدية*

----------


## ريام البراري

هي مارغريت تاتشر ولقبت ايضا بسارقة الحليب 
لانها رئيس الوزراء الوحيد في بريطانيا الذي منع تقديم الحليب للاطفال في المدارس لذلك لقبت بهذا 
لا اعرف كيف اضع صوره او ارفعها في المنتدى

----------


## 7mammah

> هي مارغريت تاتشر ولقبت ايضا بسارقة الحليب 
> لانها رئيس الوزراء الوحيد في بريطانيا الذي منع تقديم الحليب للاطفال في المدارس لذلك لقبت بهذا 
> لا اعرف كيف اضع صوره او ارفعها في المنتدى



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
ঔღঔ أختي العزيزة ريام البراري [IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileyz/7_1172312555.gif[/IMG] 
لوضع صوره يلزمك ِ أولا ً رفعها على موقع رفع صور أو ملفات  
والحصول على رابط لها من خلال ذلك الموقع وكل هذه المواقع توفر لك ِ  
عدة أنساق مختلفة من الروابط للصوره هذه هي الخطوة الأولى 
ومن ثم وضعها هنا بالضغط على أيقونة " إدراج الصوره "  
وقد عملت لك ِ شرحا ً مصورا ً عندما دخلت لهذا الموضوع ورددت  
قمت بوضع صورة إبتسامه فأنظري كيف وضعتها 
هذه الأيــقــونة >>>>  
عند الضغط عليها ينبثق مستطيل تقومي بلصق رابط الصوره بداخله 
وذلك بعد أن تنسخي رابط الصوره من موقع الرفع  
 
وأما إذا كنتي تتساءلين عن مواقع رفع الصور فهي كثيرة في الأنترنت  
ويمكنك ِ البحث عنها في محركات البحث مثل جوجل وغيره 
أو إستخدمي موقع الرفع الآتي وهو من مواقع الرفع الشيعيه 
http://www.up3.shia4up.net/ 

تحياتي لك ِ  ঔღঔ

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

**


*رئيس جمهورية  دولة عربية  سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس المصري محمد نجيب

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*انه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*علي الامين* 

*يقال انه مفتي  مدينة  صور  في جنوب لبنان* 

*بصراحة  صورته لا تشرف المنتدى* 

*واذا  احببتم الشرح ساشرح لكم* 

*الا اذا كنتم  تعرفون ماذا فعل* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفواا ابو طارق لم اقصد شي اخر* 
*اعرف السبب الذي تريد قوله , لكن والله بعدما وضعت الصورة عرفت انك بتضايق لما تشوفها*
*اكرر اعتذااري ابو طاارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  شذى الزهراء* 

*لا داعي للاعتذار* 

*انه مجرد  رأي واذا كنا نرفض وضع الصور التي* 

*لانحبها سيكون عندنا مشكلة* 

*انا فقط احببت ان اسجل موقف من هذا الخبيث* 

*الذي لا يشرفنا * 

*انا لا ارفض وضع صورة اي انسان* 

*انا اعتذر ابنتي* 

*اشكرك على  تواضعك  وتقديرك لي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صاحب الصورة  هو الحبيب* 

*الشيخ  حبيب الكاظمي* 

*اطال الله بعمره*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه اشهر من نار على علم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا تعتذر عزيزي ابو طارق لك كل تقدير مني* 
*واحترامي واعتزازي لسيد لبنان وقائدها العظيم ابو هادي*
* السيد حسن نصر الله ...*
*صاحب الصوره / نواف الموسوي هو مسؤول العلاقات في حزب الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة الرئيس* 

*حامل الأمانة من صاحب الأمانة* 

*الأستاذ المقاوم  ورئيس حركة  امل* 


*((نبيه  بري ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس مجلس نواب لبناني  سابق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس كامل الاسعد ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*عبد العزيز الحكيم*



*السيد عبد العزيز الحكيم الطباطبائي (**1950** - ..) هو ابن* *السيد محسن الحكيم** المرجع الشيعي الكبير ، عاش معارضا لنظام* *صدام حسين المجيد** مع اخيه المتوفي* *محمد باقر الحكيم** ويتراس عبد العزيز الحكيم الان المجلس الاعلى الاسلامي العراقي ،* *المجلس الأعلى للثورة الإسلامية في العراق** سابقاً ، وعضو في* *البرلمان العراقي** وزعيم الإتلاف العراقي الموحد.*
*نجله* *عمار الحكيم** أمين عام مؤسسة 'شهيد المحراب' للتبليغ الإسلامي.*

*ويعتبر عبد العزيز الحكيم من الشخصيات المؤثرة في الساحة العراقية ، كما ويعد من أبرز الاصوات المطالبة بتطبيق الفيدرالية في العراق حيث ينتقده العديدون بسبب هذا الطرح.*
*يذكر ان عبد العزيز الحكيم استلم رئاسة المجلس الاعلى للثورة الاسلامية بعد مقتل محمد باقر الحكيم في هجوم انتحاري بسيارة مفخخة استهدف موكبه بعد خروجه من باب* *ضريح الإمام علي** في* *النجف** .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_للمعلومية_
_هو  وزير الخارجية الفرنسي_

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بيرنار كوشنر*

*×××××××××××××*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية أختي سويت ماجيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_للمعلومية_
_هو المتحدث بأسم الحكومة الإيرانية_ 





_من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غلام حسين الهام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*الممثل الاعلى للاتحاد الاروربي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*خافير سولنا*


*××××××××××*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شخصية اسبانية* 


*وضع مركز صاحب الصورة  يسهل معرفته*

----------


## احلى ليل

رئيس الورزاء الاسباني سباتيرو

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح   وبتقدير  امتياز*  


**


*جنرال رئيس دولة سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لو معلومه عنه اذا ممكن ابو طارق ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قاد الحرب الاهلية في اسبانيا* 

*التي استمرت  ثلاث سنوات* 

*1936.....1939*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجنرال فرانكو..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

زين العابدين بن علي 

رئيس الجمهورية التونسية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من اليمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علي سالم البيض*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

للاسف  

لا اعرفه  وبحثت  كثيرا  ولم اوفق

----------


## احلى ليل

آية الله السيد كاظم الحائري

*هو السيد كاظم بن السيد علي بن السيد جليل بن السيد ابراهيم الحسيني الحائري.
ولد في العاشر من شعبان من عام 1357هـ ق في كربلاء المقدسة.
وكان والده(قدس سره) من طلبة العلوم الدينية في كربلاء المقدسة ومن مواليدها وهاجر إلى النجف الأشرف لتكميل الدراسة فأصبح من علمائها وأساتذة العلم فيها.
وأما والدته فهي كريمة آية الله الشيخ محمد رضا الفاضل(قدس سره) وكانت رضوان الله عليها من ذوات الفضل والعلم.
هاجر مع والده(قدس سره) إلى النجف الأشرف وهو لا زال رضيعاً...، ولمّا بلغ الثانية والعشرين من عمره الشريف تزوّج من ابنة عمه فأنجبت له أربعة بنين وهم الشهيد السعيد السيد جواد وقد استشهد في جبهات القتال مع النظام البعثي الغادر، السيد صادق، السيد علي، والسيد محمد رضا.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحه اختي احلى ليل موفقه دااائما..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*مرجع من مرجعيات العراق..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*آية الله   محمد اسحاق  فياض*

----------


## ابو طارق

قائد وزعيم ايطالي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بينتو موسيليني

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## احلى ليل

الشيخ علي الكوراني 
الحين بحط معلومات عنه

----------


## احلى ليل

كل المواقع محجوبة عندي ماقدرت اجيب نبذة من حياته
لين شفت شي بحط

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد في أسرة متدينة معروفة في بلدة ياطر (جبل عامل)* 

جنوب لبنان ، سنة 1944 ميلادي ، ووالده المرحوم الحاج محمد قاسم كوراني من وجهاء ياطر المحبين للعلماء ، وكانت له علاقة خاصة مع المرحوم آية الله السيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين قدس سره ، حيث كان عالماً في البلدة لمدة 13 سنة ، ثم كان يقضي فيها أشهر الصيف ، حتى آخر عمره الشريف قدس سره .
تعلم القراءة والكتابة والقرآن في كتاتيب القرية (مکتب الشيخة زينب الشيخ طالب) ثم دخل المدرسة الرسمية في ياطر ثم بيروت.

بدأ بدراسته الحوزوية في جبل عامل في سن مبكرة بتشجيع آية الله السيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين قدس سره، ولم يكن في لبنان حوزة علمية فهيأ له أستاذاً خاصاً هو آية الله الشيخ ابراهيم سليمان حفظه الله ، فدرس عنده في قرية البياض نحو ثلاث سنوات النحو والصرف والمنطق والمعاني والبيان والفقه الى شرح اللمعة . 

هاجر لطلب العلم الى النجف الأشرف سنة 1958ميلادية .

درس بقية المقدمات والسطوح العالية على يد آيات الله: الشيخ محمد تقي الفقيه قدس سره، والسيد علاء بحر العلوم، والشيخ محمد تقي الايرواني، والمرجع السيد محمد سعيد الحكيم حفظهم الله .

ودرس شرح التجريد وقسماً من منظومةالسبزواري عند آية الله السيد محمد جمال الهاشمي قدس سره .
وحضر بحث الخارج مدة عند المرجع السيد الخوئي قدس سره . ثم عند الشهيد السيد محمد باقر الصدر قدس سره، وكان من طلبته المقربين .

كانت له مشاركات في نشاطات المرجعية ومقاومة موجة الشيوعية ، وأرسله المرجع الراحل السيد محسن الحكيم قدس سره من سنة 1963 ميلادية، مبعوثاً في أشهر التعطيل والمناسبات الدينية الى مدينة الخالص في محافظة ديالى، وكان له نشاط مؤثر في المنطقة . 

في سنة 1967ميلادية أوفده المرجع السيد محسن الحكيم قدس سره الى الكويت بصفة وكيلاً عاماً للمرجعية، فقام بنشاط تبليغي واسع وربى جيلاً متديناً من شباب الكويت . وبعد وفاة السيد الحكيم سنة 1970، اعتمده السيد الخوئي قدس سره وكيلاً عاماً في الكويت بنفس الصفة .

عاد الى لبنان سنة1974، فعمل في التوعية والتبليغ والتأليف ، وأسس بعض المشاريع الاجتماعية منها مسجد الرسول الأعظم ومستشفى الرسول الأعظم صلی الله عليه وآله ، في بيروت .

سكن بعد الثورة الاسلامية الايرانية في حوزة قم المشرفة، وعمل في التأليف والتدريس، وأسس برعاية المرجع السيد الكلبايكاني قدس سره مركز المعجم الفقهي،الذي أصدر برنامج المعجم الفقهي في ثلاثة آلاف مجلد، وهو أول برنامج في العالم الإسلامي .وقد تم تطويره أخيراً فبلغ 4700 مجلداً باسم ( مكتبة أهل البيت عليهم السلام) .

أسس برعاية المرجع السيد السيستاني مد ظله، مركز المصطفى للدراسات الاسلامية، فأصدر سلسلة العقائد الاسلامية المقارنة، خمس مجلدات، وبعض الكتب الأخرى، وأصدر برنامج المعجم العقائدي في700 مجلد من مصادر العقائد ونحو ألفين من موضوعات العقائد.. وقد أدمج أخيراً في ( مكتبة أهل البيت عليهم السلام).

له مؤلفات عديدة مثل عصر الظهور ومعجم أحاديث الإمام المهدي عليه السلام في خمس مجلدات ، وتدوين القرآن ، وآيات الغدير ، والوهابية والتوحيد.. والحق المبين في معرفة المعصومين وغيرها ، وتجدها في الموقع .

يواصل عمله في التأليف والتدريس في حوزة قم العلمية، وله مشاركات في مجلات البحوث ، وفي إذاعة وتلفزيون الجمهورية الإسلامية العربي ، وغيره من القنوات الفضائية .

----------


## ابو طارق

مذيعة

----------


## احلى ليل

ايييي اعرفهااااا بس ناسية اسمها


اييي بتول ايوب :) 


مذيعة البرامج السياسية بتول ايوب كانت المرأة الوحيدة في مركز بث الأخبار بعدما تحولت بفعل الحاجة الى مذيعة للنشرات الاخبارية. وتروي المذيعة التي اقامت خلال تلك الفترة في احد فنادق بيروت انها كانت ترتدي عباءة خليجية لتفادي التعرف عليها، وكان زوجها يتولى نقلها الى مكان متفق عليه ينقلها منه «الشباب» الى مكان عملها حيث ترتدي لباسها المعتاد ثم تعود الى العباءة الخليجية بعد انتهاء مهامها. تروي بتول «كنت اسمع دوي الصواريخ وأنا اقدم النشرة وكان علي ان اطل على الشاشة مبتسمة من دون ان يظهر على وجهي أي انطباع، كنت ابتسم وأنا اشعر بالرعب في داخلي».
وتضيف انها كانت تودع عائلتها كلما غادرت صباحا لأنها قد لا تعود بعد ان التحقت بها عائلتها لتكون سندا معنويا لها. وتروي «كانت والدتي تسألني أين انت؟ فأجيبها انني في موقع آمن، وكانت ابنتي تقول لي كل يوم عندما اودعها انها فخورة بي وتوصيني بالسلام على السيد (نصر الله)».
تصف بتول ايوب المكان الذي عملت فيه كل يوم طوال فترة الحرب بأنه «مخيف» الا أنها تقول انها اعتادت ان تعزل نفسها عما يحيط بها للتركيز على اداء عملها.

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي ابنتي* 

*احلى  ليل * 

*جواب  ممتاز مع شرح للسيدة  بتول ايوب* 

*التي نفتخر  فيها * 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس فرنسي  سابق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فاليري ديستان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد  عمار الحكيم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فنانان سوريان*  
*اريد الاسم الاساسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*متأسف الصورة السابقة لم تظهر* 



*هذه صورة جديدة* 


*امير كويتي  راحل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الشيخ عبدالله السالم الصباح ( عبدالله الثالث ) .
من 1950 إلى 1965 م

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رئيس مصري سابق ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انور السادات*

----------


## ابو طارق

وزير خارجية  ومسؤل سوداني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*د. مصطفى عثمان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*خطيب في النجف الاشرف..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ليش مااحد جاوب

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد صدر الدين القبانجي*

*هلكتيني بالبحث* 

*كنت اظن انه السيد عبد العزيز الحكيم بدون نضارات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسؤول فلسطيني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احمد قريع.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رئيس المجلس الاسلامي الشيعي الأعلى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*المرجع الديني الراحل* 
*الإمام الشيخ محمد مهدي شمس الدين رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر عراقي* 
*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر محمد مهدي الجواهري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*خطيب حسيني من اهالي القطيف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  لم يحصل لنا الشرف بمعرفته* 

*انما ننتظر  الجواب لنتعرف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*الشيخ مصطفى الموسى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نحات فرنسي صنع* *تمثال الحرية** في** *‬نيويورك*
*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مصمم تمثال الحرية  الفرنسي اوغست برتولدي عام 1886

سلامووو

----------


## ابو طارق

كان اصغر ملك في العالم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الملك فيصل الثاني ملك العراق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*الف الف الف* 

*رحمة تنزل عليه* 

*انه الشهيد البطل المقاوم* 

*الذي دحر العدو الاسرائيلي* 


*بالموقف والكلمة وهو صاحب  الشعار المعروف* 

*(الموقف سلاح والمصافحة اعتراف)*

*انه الشيخ  الشهيد  راغب  حرب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سياسي واعلامي لبناني مشهور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هو ناصر قنديل ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  شذى* 

*لو  نبذة صغيرة عنه* 

*جنسيتة    مركزه الديني  *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفواا ابو طاارق*
*بالضبط لا اعلم ماهي جنسيته اخاف اقول لبناني يطلع عراقي او غير..*
*بس اسهل عليك اسمه من اسماء الاسد واللقب ينتسب الى الامام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام ..*
*ركز عل النقاط واتن شاء الله انت بتجاوب عليه..*
*هو خطيب حسيني قرأ في الكويت و قطر وعدد من البلدان..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه سماحة السيد ليث الموسوي* 

*وقد بحثت كثيرا لاعرف جنسيته للاسف* 

*لم اوفق  ولكن في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

شيخ لبناني مقاوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *انه سماحة السيد ليث الموسوي* 
> 
> *وقد بحثت كثيرا لاعرف جنسيته للاسف*  
> 
> *لم اوفق ولكن في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله*



 
*اجاابه راائعه ابو طاارق ..*
*بوركت جهودك*
*تعبت مع سؤاالي...بس في الاخير جاوبت ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاسير المحرر المقاوم الشيخ عبد الكريم عبيد في ايام شبابه..*
*وهذا هو الان ..*

**

----------


## نجمه سهيل

السيد على السيستاني (حفظه الباري)

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

> السيد على السيستاني (حفظه الباري)



 
*هذه  صورة  الشيخ علي الكوراني (حفظه الله))* 

*وليس  السيد السيستاني ((حفظه الله ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

[quote=شذى الزهراء;718522][


*/quote]*



*الحاج حسين خليل  حفظه الله* 

*المعاون السياسي* 

*لسماحة الأمين العام لحزب الله* 

*السيد  حسن نصراله حماه الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لماذا توقفتم عن وضع الصور ؟؟.*

**
*ولد سماحة آية الله المحقق في مدينة المنامة من بلاد البحرين سنة 1382هـ* 
*ثم هاجر بعد ذلك الى مدينة قم المقدسة في سنة 1400هـ ق، لدراسة العلوم الدينية في حوزتها الشريفة. 

**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* آية الله المحقق الشيخ محمد سند (حفظه الله)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى في يوم الاثنين 16 صفر 1423هـ المصادف 29/4/2002م في مدينة النجف الاشرف العلامة المحقق آية الله السيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*العلامة المحقق آية الله السيد محمد تقي الحكيم (رحمه الله)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*مرجع ديني راحل .. كان في ايراان..*

----------


## صوفيا

المرجع الديني السيد صادق الحسيني الشيرازي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة خاطئة صوفياا*
*ثاني شي السيد صادق الشيرازي وهو على قيد الحياة حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ الميرزا  جواد التبريزي* 


*اعتقد  صح   100%*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس عربي سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة ابو طااارق*
*الله يعطيك العااافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة سؤاالك هو الرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة حكم تونس لمدة اربعة قرون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*هو الملك فاروق*

* بن الملك* *فؤاد الأول** بن* *الخديوي إسماعيل** بن* *إبراهيم باشا** بن* *محمد علي باشا** (**11 فبراير**1920** -* *18 مارس**1965**) آخر ملوك مصر وآخر من حكم مصر من* *الأسرة العلوية** ولد ونشأ في* *القاهرة** كابن وحيد بين خمسة شقيقات أنجبهم الملك* *فؤاد الأول** ثم أكمل تعليمه* *بفرنسا**وبإنجلترا**، أصبح ولياً للعهد وهو صغير السن، واختار الملك الوالد* *فؤاد الأول** لولي عهده لقب أمير الصعيد. وتحمل فاروق المسؤولية وهو صغير السن، حيث أنه تولى العرش في السادسة عشر من عمره بعد وفاة والده الملك* *فؤاد الأول**، حيث خلف أباه على عرش* *مصر** بتاريخ* *28 أبريل**1936**، ولأنه كان قاصراً فقد تم تشكيل مجلس وصاية رأسه ابن عمه* *الأمير محمد علي** بن* *الخديوي توفيق** أخ الملك* *فؤاد الأول** وكان سبب اختياره هو من بين أمراء الأسرة العلوية بأنه كان أكبر الأمراء سناً، واستمرت مدة الوصاية ما يقارب السنه وثلاث شهور إذ أنّ والدته* *الملكة نازلي** خافت بأن يطمع* *الأمير محمد علي** بالحكم ويأخذه لنفسه فأخذت فتوى من* *المراغي** شيخ الأزهر آنذاك بأن يحسب عمره بالتاريخ الهجري، وأدّى ذلك إلى أن يتوّج فاروق ملكاً رسمياً بتاريخ* *29 يوليو**1937**، وتم تعيين* *الأمير محمد علي باشا** ولياً للعهد وظل بهذا المنصب حتى ولادة ابن فاروق الأول* *أحمد فؤاد**. استمر حكم فاروق مدة سته عشر سنة إلى أن أرغمته* *ثورة 23 يوليو**1952** على التنازل عن العرش لإبنه الطفل* *أحمد فؤاد** والذي كان عمره حينها ستة شهور والذي ما لبث أن خلع، بتحويل* *مصر** من* *ملكية** إلى* *جمهورية**، وبعد تنازله عن العرش أقام فاروق في منفاه* *بروما** عاصمة* *إيطاليا** وكان يزور منها أحيانا* *سويسرا**وفرنسا**، وذلك إلى أن توفي* *بروما**، وكان قد أوصى بأن يدفن في* *مصر**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس سوفياتي سابق

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ميخائيل جور باتشوف

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  غلط* 

*ابحثي  اكثر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*الرئيس الروسي السابق بوريس يلتسين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المرشح لرئاسة امريكا باراك اوباما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*آية الله محمد تقي بهجت* 

*حفظه الله  واطال عمره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشيخ العالم العارف بهجت دام ظله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة 
للتسهيل هو مؤسس شركة سيارات شهيرة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انزو  فيراري* 

*صاحب ومؤسس  شركة فيراري الايطالية* 
**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورتين ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المهاتما غاندي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد حسن الشيرازي  (رض)* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحه وممتازة ابو طاارق*
*تحياااتي لك*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خالد مشعل رئيس حركة حمااس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سماحة الشيخ توفيق العامر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الصور الثلاثة هم لشخص واحد فمن هو صاحب هذه الصور ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احبه  كثير  جدا* 

*لانه مرمغ انف امريكا بالتراب* 

*القائد العظيم* 

*فيدل  كاسترو* 

*الذي تنحى عن الحكم  منذ فترة بسيطة* 

*لشقيقه  راؤول كاسترو*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلطان سعيد بن تيمور ابو السلطان قابوس رئيس عمان ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس ياسر عرفات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*خطيب جمعه في طهران*

----------


## ابو طارق

*آية الله أمامي كاشاني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتب مصري مشهور*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

توفيق الحكيم 
توفيق الحكيم كاتب وأديب مصري، من رواد الرواية والكتابة المسرحية العربية ومن الأسماء البارزة في تاريخ الأدب العربي الحديث، كانت للطريقة التي استقبل بها الشارع الأدبي العربي نتاجاته الفنية بين اعتباره نجاحا عظيما تارة وإخفاقا كبيرا تارة أخرى الأثر الأعظم على تبلور خصوصية تأثير أدب وفكر الحكيم على أجيال متعاقبة من الأدباء [1].كانت مسرحيته المشهورة أهل الكهف في عام 1933 حدثا هاما في الدراما العربية فقد كانت تلك المسرحية بداية لنشوء تيار مسرحي عرف بالمسرح الذهني. بالرغم من الإنتاج الغزير للحكيم فإنه لم يكتب إلا عدداً قليلاً من المسرحيات التي يمكن تمثيلها على خشبة المسرح وكانت معظم مسرحياته من النوع الذي كُتب ليُقرأ فيكتشف القارئ من خلاله عالماً من الدلائل والرموز التي يمكن إسقاطها على الواقع في سهولة لتسهم في تقديم رؤية نقدية للحياة والمجتمع تتسم بقدر كبير من العمق والوعي [2].
سمي تياره المسرحي بالمسرح الذهني لصعوبة تجسيدها في عمل مسرحي وكان الحكيم يدرك ذلك جيدا حيث قال في إحدى اللقاءات الصحفية : "إني اليوم أقيم مسرحي داخل الذهن وأجعل الممثلين أفكارا تتحرك في المطلق من المعاني مرتدية أثواب الرموز لهذا اتسعت الهوة بيني وبين خشبة المسرح ولم أجد قنطرة تنقل مثل هذه الأعمال إلى الناس غير المطبعة. كان الحكيم أول مؤلف استلهم في أعماله المسرحية موضوعات مستمدة من التراث المصري وقد استلهم هذا التراث عبر عصوره المختلفة، سواء أكانت فرعونية أو رومانية أو قبطية أو إسلامية لكن بعض النقاد اتهموه بأن له ما وصفوه بميول فرعونية وخاصة بعد رواية عودة الروح ولكنه أنكر ذلك ودافع عن تياره الفكري العروبي من خلال روايته عصفور من الشرق وشدد على أن العروبة التي ينتهجها ويطمح إليها هي عروبة أقوى من السياسة، لا عروبة شعارات [3].
أرسله والده إلى فرنسا ليبتعد عن المسرح ويتفرغ لدراسة القانون ولكنه وخلال إقامته في باريس لمدة 3 سنوات اطلع على فنون المسرح الذي كان شُغله الشاغل واكتشف الحكيم حقيقة أن الثقافة المسرحية الأوروبية بأكملها أسست على أصول المسرح اليوناني فقام بدراسة المسرح اليوناني القديم كما اطلع على الأساطير والملاحم اليونانية العظيمة [4]. عندما قرأ توفيق الحكيم إن بعض لاعبي كرة القدم دون العشرين يقبضون ملايين الجنيهات قال عبارته المشهورة: "انتهى عصر القلم وبدأ عصر القدم لقد أخذ هذا اللاعب في سنة واحدة ما لم يأخذه كل أدباء مصر من أيام اخناتون" [5].
عاصر الحربين العالميتين 1914 - 1939. وعاصر عمالقة الأدب في هذه الفترة مثل طه حسين والعقاد واحمد امين وسلامة موسى. وعمالقة الشعر مثل احمد شوقي وحافظ ابراهيم، وعمالقة الموسيقى مثل سيد درويش وزكريا أحمد والقصبجى، وعمالقة المسرح المصرى مثل جورج ابيض ويوسف وهبى والريحاني. كما عاصر فترة انحطاط الثقافة المصرية (حسب رأيه) في الفترة الممتدة بين الحرب العالمية الثانية وقيام ثورة يوليو 1939 - 1952. هذه المرحلة التي وصفها في مقال له بصحيفة اخبار اليوم بالعصر "الشكوكي"، وذلك نسبة محمود شكوكو.



نشأته 


طفولة توفيق الحكيمولد توفيق إسماعيل الحكيم عام 1898 لأب مصري من أصل ريفي يشتغل في سلك القضاء في قرية الدلنجات إحدى قرى مركز ايتاي البارود بمحافظة البحيرة، وكان يعد من أثرياء الفلاحين، ولأم تركية أرستقراطية كانت ابنة لأحد الضباط الأتراك المتقاعدين [6] لكنَ هناك من يؤرخ تاريخاً آخر لولادته وذلك حسب ما أورده الدكتور إسماعيل أدهم والدكتور إبراهيم ناجي في دراستهمما عن الحكيم حيث أرَّخا تاريخ مولده عام 1903 بضاحية الرمل في مدينة الإسكندرية [7]. كانت والدته سيدة متفاخرة لأنها من أصل تركي وكانت تقيم العوائق بين الحكيم وأهله من الفلاحين فكانت تعزله عنهم وعن أترابه من الأطفال وتمنعهم من الوصول إليه، ولعل ذلك ما جعله يستدير إلى عالمه العقلي الداخلي [8]، عندما بلغ السابعة عشر من عمره التحق بمدرسة دمنهور الابتدائية حتى انتهى من تعليمه الابتدائي سنة 1915 ثم ألحقه أبوه بمدرسة حكومية في محافظة البحيرة حيث أنهى الدراسة الثانوية [9]، ثم انتقل إلى القاهرة، مع أعمامه، لمواصلة الدراسة الثانوية في مدرسة محمد علي الثانوية، بسبب عدم وجود مدرسة ثانوية في منطقته. وفي هذه الفترة وقع في غرام جارة له، ولكن لم تكن النهاية لطيفة عليه. أتاح له هذا البعد عن عائلته نوعا من الحرية فأخذ يهتم بنواحٍ لم يتيسر له العناية بها إلى جانب أمه كالموسيقى والتمثيل ولقد وجد في تردده على فرقة جورج أبيض ما يرضي حاسته الفنية للانجذاب إلى المسرح.في عام 1919 مع الثورة المصرية شارك مع أعمامه في المظاهرات وقبض عليهم واعتقلوا بسجن القلعة. إلا أن والده استطاع نقله إلى المستشفى العسكري إلى أن أفرج عنه [10]. حيث عاد عام 1920 إلى الدراسة وحصل على شهادة الباكالوريا عام 1921. ثم انضم إلى كلية الحقوق بسبب رغبة أبيه ليتخرج منها عام 1925، التحق الحكيم بعد ذلك بمكتب أحد المحامين المشهورين، فعمل محاميا متدربا فترة زمنية قصيرة، ونتيجة لاتصالات عائلته بأشخاص ذوي نفوذ تمكن والده من الحصول على دعم أحد المسؤولين في إيفاده في بعثة دراسية إلى باريس لمتابعة دراساته العليا في جامعتها قصد الحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه في الحقوق والعودة للتدريس في إحدى الجامعات المصرية الناشئة فغادر إلى باريس لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه (1925 - 1928)، وفي باريس، كان يزور متاحف اللوفر وقاعات السينما والمسرح، واكتسب من خلال ذلك ثقافة أدبية وفنية واسعة إذ اطلع على الأدب العالمي واليوناني والفرنسي
أحس والداه أن ابنهما لم يغير في باريس الاتجاه الذي سلكه في مصر، فاستدعياه في سنة 1927 أي بعد ثلاث سنوات فقط من إقامته هناك، وعاد الحكيم صفر اليدين من الشهادة التي أوفد من أجل الحصول عليها عاد سنة 1928 إلى مصر ليعمل وكيلا للنائب العام سنة 1930، في المحاكم المختلطة بالإسكندرية ثم في المحاكم الأهلية. وفي سنة 1934 انتقل إلى وزارة المعارف ليعمل مفتشاً للتحقيقات، ثم نقل مديراً لإدارة الموسيقى والمسرح بالوزارة عام 1937، ثم إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية ليعمل مديرا لمصلحة الإرشاد الاجتماعي. استقال في سنة 1944، ليعود ثانية إلى الوظيفة الحكومية سنة 1954 مديرا لدار الكتب المصرية. وفي نفس السنة انتخب عضواً عاملاً بمجمع اللغة العربية وفي عام 1956 عيّن عضوا متفرغا في المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب بدرجة وكيل وزارة. وفي سنة 1959 عيّن كمندوب مصر بمنظمة اليونسكو في باريس. ثم عاد إلى القاهرة في أوائل سنة 1960 إلى موقعه في المجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب. عمل بعدها مستشاراً بجريدة الأهرام ثم عضواً بمجلس إدارتها في عام 1971، كما ترأس المركز المصري للهيئة الدولية للمسرح عام 1962 [13].

حياته الأدبية
عند ذهابه إلى القاهرة ليواصل تعلمه الثانوي بدأ يظهر اهتماما بالموسيقى والتمثيل وبدأ يتردد على فرقة جورج أبيض. كما أنه كتب أول محاولاته المسرحية مثل مسرحية "الضيف الثقيل" و"المرأة الجديدة" أثناء دراسته في كلية الحقوق، وفي نفس تلك الفترة، أخرج عدة مسرحيات مثلتها فرقة عكاشة على مسرح الأزبكية، وهي مسرحيات "العريس"، و"المرأة الجديدة"، و"خاتم سليمان"، و"علي بابا". أما في باريس فقد ترك دراسته من أجل إرضاء ميوله الفنية والأدبية، وكتب وقتها مسرحية "أمام شباك التذاكر". وبعد عمله وكيلا للنائب العام كتب يومياته الشهيرة "يوميات نائب في الأرياف". في سنة 1934 استقال من الوظيفة الحكومية ليعمل في جريدة أخبار اليوم وقام بنشر بها سلسلة من مسرحياته.

الحكيم مع حيوانه المفضل الذي كان مصدر إلهام مقالته الفلسفية حمارى قال لى 1938كانت رغبة الحكيم في محاكاة التقاليد المسرحية الإغريقية والأوروبية حال عودته من الغربة شديدا جدا ولهذا السبب كانت رائعته مسرحية أهل الكهف منعطفا هاما وإلهاما في مسيرة الدراما المصرية. تتعلق قصة المسرحية بقصة أهل الكهف المذكورة في القرآن حيث يتحدث المسرحية عن سبعة مسيحين يلجؤون إلى كهف قي افيسس هربا من بطش الرومان فينامون لمدة 300 سنة ويستيقظون في عصر مختلف تماما [14] وعندما يحاولون التأقلم مع الوضع الجديد والبحث عن سعادتهم الدنيوية فإنهم يواجهون عدة عقبات وحواجز وأهمها مشكلة الزمن. توفيق الحكيم حور هذه القصة الدينية وأضاف إليها العقدة الدرامية التي تتمثل في الغرام والتجربة الرومانسية الطاهرة والحب العفيف بين مشلينيا والأميرة بريسكا التي تنتهي بالوداع والموت بسبب عائق الزمن وحتمية القدر واستحالة البقاء في الحياة لوجود غرابة كينونية ووجودية [15]. مزج هذه المسرحية بين الرمزية والواقعية وبعد نجاح هذه المسرحية بدأ نجم الحكيم بالتألق على الساحة الثقافية في مصر ومهد الطريق إلى تفرد الحكيم بمزاج ذهني خاص واسلوب متميز إشتهر به طيلة سنوات إبداعه [16]. عاد الحكيم إلى دمج الواقعية والرمزية مرة أخرى وعلى نحو جديد في رائعته عودة الروح فتمكن من دمج تأريخ حياته مع تاريخ مصر وتمكن من توظيف الإسطورة ببراعة وقام الحكيم أيضا بتوظيف إسطورة إيزيس التي إستوحاها من الأساطير المصرية القديمة [17].
روى له صحافي حكاية أعجب بها وكتب منها مسرحية قصيرة من فصل واحد. ولم يدرك الحكيم أن القصة التي رواها له الصحفي هي عبارة عن فيلم أجنبي كان يعرض في نفس الوقت في القاهرة. واتهمته الصحافة بالسرقة، وزعم أحمد رشدي صالح بأن كل مسرحياته مأخوذة عن أعمال أجنبية، إلا أن جمال عبد الناصر أوقف حملة الصحافة ضده، وطلب منحه أرفع وشاح مصري. وأعطي أرفع وسام تستحقه الدرجة المالية التي كان مثبتاً عليها، وهي وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى [18].
تميز الحكيم بتنوع نتاجه المسرحي بين الدراما الحديثة، والكوميديا، والكوميديا السوداء والكوميديا الاجتماعية وإستطاع الدمج بين الواقعية والرمزية وإستطاع في أعماله المسرحية تفادي المونولوج المحلي الذي كان الطابع الغالب على الدراما المصرية قبله وإستطاع الحكيم تجسيد البيئة المصرية بوضوح في أعماله من خلال قدرته على تصوير مشاكل المجتمع المصري في ذلك الوقت. كان للحكيم تعريفه الخاص لمسرح العبث فكان يعتبر مسرح اللامعقول محاولة لإستكشاف التلاحم بين المعقول واللامعقول في تفكير الإنسان الشرقي [19]

الحكيم وعبد الناصر
نزّله جمال عبد الناصر منزلة الأب الروحي لثورة 23 يوليو، بسبب عودة الروح التي أصدرها الحكيم عام 1933، ومهّد بها لظهور البطل المنتظر الذي سيحيي الأمة من رقادها. ومنحه جمال عبد الناصر عام 1958 قلادة الجمهورية، وحصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب عام 1960، ووسام العلوم والفنون من الدرجة الأولى في نفس العام. ولم يذكر أن عبد الناصر منع أي عمل لتوفيق الحكيم، حتى عندما أصدر السلطان الحائر بين السيف والقانون في عام 1959، وبنك القلق عام 1966، حيث انتقد النظام الناصري ودافع عن الديمقراطية. ووصل الأمر أن عبد الناصر كان بستقبل الحكيم في أي وقت وبغير تحديد لموعد. وهو ما أكده الحكيم نفسه في جريدة الأهرام في 15 مارس 1965. بعد وفاة عبد الناصر عام 1970 وأثناء تأبين الزعيم سقط توفيق الحكيم مغمى عليه وهو يحاول تأبينه وبعد أن أفاق قال خطبة طويلة من ضمنها:
اعذرني يا جمال. القلم يرتعش في يدي. ليس من عادتي الكتابة والألم يلجم العقل ويذهل الفكر. لن أستطيع الإطالة، لقد دخل الحزن كل بيت تفجعا عليك. لأن كل بيت فيه قطعة منك. لأن كل فرد قد وضع من قلبه لبنة في صرح بنائك 
إلا أن الحكيم في عام 1972 أصدر كتاب عودة الوعي مهاجما فيه جمال عبد الناصر بعنف.‏ ترتبت على عودة الوعي ضجة إعلامية، حيث اختزل الحكيم موقفه من التجربة الناصرية التي بدأت كما ذكر: يوم الأربعاء 23 يوليو 1952 حتى يوم الأحد 23 يوليو 1973، واصفا هذه المرحلة بأنها كانت مرحلة عاش فيها الشعب المصري فاقد الوعي، مرحلة لم تسمح بظهور رأي في العلن مخالف لرأي الزعيم المعبود. وأعلن في كتابه أنه أخطأ بمسيرته خلف الثورة بدون وعي قائلا:
العجيب أن شخصا مثلي محسوب على البلد هو من أهل الفكر قد أدركته الثورة وهو في كهولته يمكن أن ينساق أيضا خلف الحماس العاطفي، ولا يخطر لي أن أفكر في حقيقة هذه الصورة التي كانت تصنع لنا، كانت الثقة فيما يبدو قد شلت التفكير سحرونا ببريق آمال كنا نتطلع إليها من زمن بعيد، وأسكرونا بخمرة مكاسب وأمجاد، فسكرنا حتى غاب عنا الوعي. اعتدنا هذا النوع من الحياة الذي جعلتنا فيه الثورة مجرد أجهزة استقبال ويضيف كيف استطاع شخص مثلي أن يري ذلك ويسمعه وأن لا يتأثر كثيرا بما رأي وسمع ويظل علي شعوره الطيب نحو عبد الناصر. أهو فقدان الوعي. أ‎هي حالة غريبة من التخدير. 
في فبراير 1972 كتب بيده بيان المثقفين المؤيدين لحركة الطلاب، ووقّعه معه وقتذاك نجيب محفوظ. وساءت بعدها علاقة الحكيم مع محمد أنور السادات حيث قال السادات وقتذاك "رجل عجوز استبد به الخرف، يكتب بقلم يقطر بالحقد الأسود، إنها محنة أن رجل رفعته مصر لمكانته الأدبية إلى مستوى القمة ينحدر إلى الحضيض في أواخر عمره". حاول بعدها محمد حسنين هيكل جمع الحكيم مع السادات ونجح بذلك بعد حريق مبنى الأوبرا
إسم العمل النوع غلاف الإصدار ترجمة 
شهر زاد مسرحية 1934 في باريس عام 1936 بمقدمة لجورج لكونت عضو الأكاديمية الفرنسية في دار نشر نوفيل أديسون لاتين وترجم إلى الانجليزية في دار النشر بيلوت بلندن ثم في دار النشر كروان بنيويورك في 1945. وبأمريكا دار نشر ثرى كنتننتزا بريس واشنطن 1981. 
عودة الروح رواية 1933 ترجم ونشر بالروسية في لننجراد عام 1935 وبالفرنسية في باريس عام 1937 في دار فاسكيل للنشر وبالانجليزية في واشنطن 1984. 
يوميات نائب في الأرياف رواية 1937 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية عام 1939 (طبعة أولى) وفى عام 1942 (طبعة ثانية) وفى عام 1974 و1978 (طبعة ثالثة ورابعة وخامسة بدار بلون بباريس وترجم ونشر بالعبرية عام 1945 وترجم ونشر باللغة الانجليزية في دار (هارفيل) للنشر بلندن عام 1947 -ترجة أبا إيبان- ترجم إلى الأسبانية في مدريد عام 1948 وترجم ونشر في السويد عام 1955، وترجم ونشر بالالمانية عام 1961 وبالرومانية عام 1962 وبالروسية 1961. 
أهل الكهف مسرحية 1933 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية عام 1940 بتمهيد تاريخى لجاستون فييت الاستاذ بالكوليج دى فرانس ثم ترجم إلى الإيطالية بروما عام 1945 وبميلانو عام 1962 وبالاسبانية في مدريد عام 1946. 
عصفور من الشرق رواية 1938 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية عام 1946 طبعة أولى، ونشر طبعة ثانية في باريس عام 1960. 
عدالة وفن قصص 1953 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس بعنوان (مذكرات قضائى شاعر) عام 1961. 
بجماليون مسرحية 1942 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1950. 
الملك أوديب مسرحية 1949 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1950، وبالانجليزية في أمريكا بدار نشر ثرى كنتننتزا بريس بواشنطن 1981. 
سليمان الحكيم مسرحية 1943 ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1950 وبالانجليزية في أمريكا بواشنطن 1981. 
من أعماله المترجمة الأخرى : نهر الجنون، الشيطان في خطر، بين يوم وليلة، المخرج، بيت النمل، الزمار، براكسا أو مشكلة الحكم، السياسة والسلام ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1950. شمس النهار، صلاة الملائكة، الطعام لكل فم، الأيدى النعامة، شاعر على القمر، الورطة ترجم ونشر بالانجليزية في أمريكا (ثرى كنتننتز) واشنطن عام 1981. العش الهادئ، أريد أن اقتل، الساحرة، لو عرف الشباب، الكنز،دقت الساعة ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1954، أنشودة الموت ترجم ونشر بالانجليزية في لندن هاينمان عام 1973، وبالاسبانية في مدريد عام 1953. رحلة إلى الغد ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1960، وبالانجليزية في أمريكا بواشنطن عام 1981 الموت والحب ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1960. 
السلطان الحائر ترجم ونشر بالانجليزية لندن هاينمان عام 1973، وبالايطالية في روما عام 1964، ياطالع الشجرة ترجمة دنيس جونسون دافيز ونشر بالانجليزية في لندن عام 1966 في دار نشر أكسفورد يونيفرستى بريس (الترجمات الفرنسية عن دار نشر "نوفيل ايديسيون لاتين" بباريس)، مصير صرصار ترجمة دنيس جونسون دافيز عام 1073 مع كل شئ في مكانه، السلطان الحائر، نشيد الموت لنفس المترجم عن دار نشر هاينمان لندن. 
الشهيد ترجمة داود بشاى بالانجليزية جمع محمود المنزلاوى تحت عنوان أدبنا اليوم مطبوعات الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة 1968، محمد ترجمة دز ابراهيم الموجى 1964 بالانجليزية نشر المجلس الاعلى للشئون الاسلامية، طبعة ثانية مكتبة الآداب 1983، المرأة التى غلبت الشيطان ترجمة تويليت إلى الألمانية عام 1976 ونشر روتن ولوننج ببرلين، عودة الوعى ترجمة انجليزية علم 1979 لبيلى وندر ونشر دار ماكملان لندن. 
آراء معاصريه من الكبار
طه حسين أختلف الحكيم مع طه حسين في الأسلوب، إلا أنهم أقر له بأنجازاته، حيث قال حسين: "إن الحكيم يفتح باباً جديداً في الأدب العربى هو باب الأدب المسرحى الذى لم يعرفه العرب من قبل في أي عصر من عصورهم. إلا أنه انتقده في مسرح العبث، وذلك في مسرحية الأيدي الناعمة والتي قام بدور البطولة بها وقتها يوسف وهبي، فقد نقل عن طه حسين قوله: "إن (أخانا) توفيق يحاول أن يكون شخصاً آخر، فرنسياً يعيش في باريس، ولا علاقة له بالقاهرة ومصر واللغة العربية، إن مسرح العبث عند الحكيم ثقيل الدم، ولا يبعث على الضحك، واذا ضحكنا فعلى المؤلف وليس مع الممثلين!، إن في فرنسا شعراء عبثيون ولكن دمهم أخف من ظلهم، أما توفيق الحكيم فهو ثقيل الدم والظل معا. 
رد الحكيم على تعليق طه حسين قائلا:
طبعاً مش عاجبه كل اللي أنا قلته، أنا عارف هوه عاوز واحد يقول 2 + 2 = 4، يقولها بصوت هامس وبصوت عال ويلحنها محمد عبد الوهاب وتغنيها أم كلثوم، ولكن لا يوجد في الدنيا شيء بهذا الوضوح ولا هذا المنطق، بلاش الدنيا، ان الانسان نفسه عقدة العقد وليس في السلوك الانساني هذه البديهيات وليس ضرورياً. 
محمد حسنين هيكل اشترك مع الحكيم في العمل في جريدة أخبار اليوم وقال عنه : أنا كنت مبهورا بالأديب والفنان وهو كان مبهوراً بالصحفي. 
وزير التعليم القباني انتقده بشدة قائلا لعبد الناصر: "إن الحكيم ليس إدارياً وإنه كسول وكونه أديباً مشهوراً ليس معناه أنه يصلح لإدارة دار الكتب. وطالب عبد الناصر بإقالته، إلا أن عبد الناصر قال: "لا أرضى للثورة أن تضع هذه النقطة في تاريخها فقدم القباني استقالته إحتجاجا على تمسك عبد الناصر بالحكيم. 
مناصب وجوائز تقديرية
رئيس اللجنة العليا للمسرح بالمجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب سنة 1966. 
مقرر للجنة فحص جوائز الدولة التقديرية في الفنون. 
نائب فخري بمجلس الأدباء. 
رئيس للهيئة العالمية للمسرح 
عضو في المجلس القومي للخدمات والشئون الاجتماعية. 
رئيس لمجلس إدارة نادي القصة. 
رئيس للمركز المصري للهيئة العالمية للمسرح. 
كاتب متفرغ بصحيفة الأهرام القاهرية. 
قلادة الجمهورية عام 1957. 
جائزة الدولة في الآداب عام 1960، ووسام الفنون من الدرجة الأولى. 
قلادة النيل عام 1975.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله* 

*اجابة  رائعة فيها حياة الكاتب* 

*وتعتبر مرجع  للباحثين* 

*تشكر  ابني* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> *إن شاء يعجبكم الموضوع ونشوف تفاعل*
> *والصور تكون في أي مجال من المجالات وبعد الأجابة نضع نبذة عن صاحب الصورة*
> *سواء كان حيوان أو نبات أو شخصية من* *الشخصيات أو عن البلدان ؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *سأبدأ*
> 
> ...



 
*لفت نظري ان المسابقة ليس فقط لصور الشخصيات* 

*بل تشمل النبات والحيوان* 

*لذلك  انا سوف ابدأ   بوضع  صور  للنبات او الحيوان* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
ممكن تعطينا بعض المعلومات

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  المناضل الافريقي* 

*نيلسون مانديلا* 

*ومتأكد  بس  مطلوب التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود تستحق التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الشيخ حسن الصفار ..

كل الشكر لكِ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشكر لك على المرور أخي الكريم شبكة والإجابة صحيحة*
*وبما إني أول مرة أرد عليك* 
*أمنحك تقييم للتشجيع :)*
*دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

**

----------


## 7mammah

** 

*آية الله الشيخ محمد الهاجري*

*هناك مشكله في تصفح المنتدى : (*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عنيده

لما سالت قالوا : رئيس الحزب الشيوعي.. 



ان شاء الله صح ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانا كمان بقول* 

*رئيس الحزب الشيوعي  بس* 


*شو  الاسم* 

*رح اعطيكي الاسم الاول* 

*((ليونيد ))*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عنيده

*ليونيد اليتش بريجينيف* 



*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  ونص كمان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*نريد فقط معلومة  صغيرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بدأ دراسته الحوزوية في حوزة النجف الأشرف ، حتّى أنهى دراساته العالية ، هذا وقد تمحّض في تدريس المكاسب والرسائل والكفاية وشرح التجريد سنين . 
وبعد انتقاله إلى طهران عام 1391 هـ بدأ بإلقاء محاضرات في خارج الفقه والأُصول ، وبعد فترة قصيرة انتقل إلى مدينة قم المقدّسة ، فانصرف إلى عمله في التعليق على كتاب والده ( تنقيح المقال ) وترك التدريس نهائياً*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آية الله المحقق الشيخ محي الدين المامقاني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة اخوي ابتسام السهم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## عنيده

*الرادود عبد الجليل الكربلائي ..* 


*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## عنيده



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرادود السيد علوي ابو غايب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في بداية حياته الدراسية قام بدراسة العلوم الجديدة ، وبعض الكتب في علم الطب القديم ، ودرس العلوم الدينية في حوزة مدينة النجف الأشرف ،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد شهاب الدين المرعشي النجفي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة ابو طاارق ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## Sweet Magic

السلطان عصمان الأول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*(السلطان عُصمان الأول)*
حاكم في نيجيريا
دعى الى الاسلام الصافي البعيد عن اي شبهات ..
توفي بعد التقاط هذي الصوره له بـ15 يوم . الغريبه انه كان يدعو للاسلام ولم يتم دفنه بعد موته مباشره.
حكم اكثر من 50 سنه
ذريته الى الان تنشر الاسلام في نيجيريا بناء على وصي.

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## ابو طارق

*الرئيس الجزائري* 

*هواري بو مدين*

----------


## ابو طارق

هو تركي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لو معلومة بسيطه عنه ممكن ...*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ملك تركيا يمكن يعني

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الصورة مو طالعة عندي!!!

----------


## ابو طارق

كان ناطق رسمي للأمم المتحدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تيمور غوكسيل، الناطق السابق باسم قوات الطوارئ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم فلكي وفيلسوف وفيزيائي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غاليليو غاليلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*عالم وفلكي الماني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ألفريد لوثار فاجنر* (1 نوفمبر1880 - 2 أو 3 نوفمبر1930) هو عالم وفلكي ألماني ذاع صيته بعد قيامه بوضع نظرية الإنجراف القاري عام 1912. وهو من أفضل العلماء الالمان.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

[IMG]http://oscar999.***********/scan0004.jpg[/IMG]





* كان عمرها 18 عاما 
حينما أصبحت ملكة فرنسا في عام 1774م*
*أعدمت بعد أقل من 20 سنة من توليها العرش 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماري أنطوانيت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*سماحة  السيد  هاشم  صفي الدين  حفظه الله* 

*رئيس المجلس التنفيذي  بحزب الله* 

*انه ابن  عمة  زوجتي  ام طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طلع السيد هاشم يقرب لزوجة عمنا تماام يلا مبرووك لكم النصر وموفقين*
* بمحمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صاحب الصورة انيس النقاش*
*أنيس النقاش وُلد في بيروت عام 51، في عائلة لبنانية، تأثر في المحيط السياسي العربي والذي يحيط بنا، ودخل في السياسة منذ عمر متقدم، منذ كان عمري 16 سنة أصبحت عضواً في حركة فتح التي كانت تقود –ومازالت تقود- النضال الشعبي الفلسطيني من أجل تحرير فلسطين، والأمور.. الظروف التاريخية والسياسية والانغماس في هذا النضال أدى إلى أن نكون في مواقع متعددة، وظروف تاريخية متعددة، وأحداث كبيرة مهمة..*
*وهو من أبرز مخططي عملية فيينا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*سعادة النائب عن حزب الله لمنطقة بنت جبيل* 

*السيد  حسن فضل الله*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
لو كانت الصورة أكبر 


الصورة غير واضحة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قاضي المحكمة الجعفرية الشيعيه العليا بلبنان*
* الشيخ محمد كنعان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصوره ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم انه  الشيخ محمد كنعان 

جوابك  صحيح  ابنتي 

شذى الزهراء

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

توماس أديسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة خاطئة اخي ابن محمد وعلي*
*الاجابة الصحيحة هي*

*ماركوني

*
**


 
*غوليلمو ماركوني (1874–1937م) عالم موجات كهربية مغناطيسية ومخترع الراديو، ولد بمدينة بولونيا بإيطاليا من أسرة غنية، ونجح ماركوني في اختراع جهاز خاص وذهب إلى إنكلترا وعرض الجهاز وسجله هناك وأنشأ شركة، وهو أول رجل أرسل واستقبل بنجاح الإشارات الإشعاعية على مختلف المسافات. أرسل عام 1901م إشارات عبر الأطلسي، فكان يوما عظيماً في تاريخ الإتصالات اللاسلكية حيث أن السفن الحربية التي تعاني من مصاعب يمكنها أن تطلب المساعدة بسرعة، وفي السنوات الأخيرة من حياته قام بتطوير استخدام الموجات القصيرة والموجات القصيرة جدا، وتوفي ماركونى في روما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم عربي وهو عالم بصريات وهندسة له العديد من المؤلفات والمكتشفات العلمية التي أكدها العلم الحديث*
*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* الحسن بن الهيثم*
*محمد بن الحسن بن الحسن بن الهيثم أبو على البصري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مسؤول منطقة الجنوب في حزب الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ نبيل قاووق حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة ابو طاارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن تعطينا شوية معلومات عن صورتك ابي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس سابق للولايات المتحدة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ليندون بينيس جونسون* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مع عيون لا تنام
هو ليندون جونسون 
الرئيس السادس والثلاثين للولايات المتحدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* صاحب «النظرية الكمية للإشعاع الكهرومغنطيسي»*
*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماكس بلانك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

السيد حسين اسماعيل الصدر

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن تعطينا شوية معلومات عن هذا الشخص*
*مع إني أعتقد أنه الشيخ حسن شحاته*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

هو كاتب اردني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الإجابة منك أختي لؤلؤة نجفية* 
*للأسف لم أجد الإجابة بعد بحث طويل*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الصورة للمحامي الاردني المتشيع
الكاتب احمد حسين يعقوب
رحمه الله

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

هو موسيقار مشهور

----------


## ابو طارق

*بيتر إليتش تشايكوفسكي*

*ولد تشايكوفسكي في مدينة فوتكنسك في روسيا، دخل مدرسة القانون في سانت بطرسبرغ عام 1855 م، ثم اتجه إلى دراسة الموسيقى في معهد الموسيقى بسانت بطرسبرغ من عام 1862 إلى 1866 م. كان تشايكوفسكي أول الموسيقيين الذين تلقوا تدريبا منظما في أساسيات الموسيقى وفي السادسة والعشرين من عمره عُين أستاذا لتدريس الموسيقى في معهد موسكو للموسيقى من عام 1866 وحتى عام 1877 م. كانت بدايته الجدية في التأليف في حوالي عام 1866 م، تطورت أحاسيسه وانفعالاته في هذه الأثناء خلال فترات طويلة من الإحباط النفسي، ومن المثير للعجب أنه قد ألف بعضا من أكثر مقطوعاته الموسيقية بهجة خلال هذه الفترة.
** 

*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

نيل آرمسترونغ
اول رائد فضاء يضع رجله على القمر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*ابغى اعرف اسم السيد منو؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الاجابة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيد حسن الكشميري حفظه الله*

----------


## khozam

انا مع اختي 

السيد حسن الكشميري

تحياتي وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*من هو؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين الاجابه؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:embarrest:  
*ننتظر جوابك والله ماعرفته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ فيصل العوامي ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كاتبة إنجليزية اشتهرت بكتابة الروايات بوليسية لكنها أيضا كتبت روايات رومانسية باسم مستعار*
*تعد أعظم مؤلفة* *روايات بوليسية** في التاريخ حيث بيعت أكثر من مليار نسخة من رواياتها التي ترجمت لأكثر من 45 لغة*
*من هي صاحبة الصورة ( السم مكتوب على الصورة )   :)  ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أجاثا كريستي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*من هو؟*

----------


## همسه دلع

اكيد الرادود نزار القطري.
تحياتي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحه خيتي همسة دلع ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*خطيب صاحب الحنجرة الحسينية المميزة ..*
*من هـو ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشيخ عبد الرسول البصارى حفظه الله وأطال الله في عمره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نعم عزيزتي عيون اجابه راائعه وموفقه بعد طول انتظاار* 
*تستحقي التقيم وكل عام وانتم بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارنستو  تشي  غيفارا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*من هـو؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الخطيب الشاعر والأديب الماهر الملاّ عطية الجمري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو مؤسس* *المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية*

*من هو صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الملك عبد الله الاول

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هو صاحب هذه الصوره

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السيد حسن نصر الله هو صغير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة يعطيك الف عافية على المحاولة* 
*الجواب هو* 
*آية الله العظمى السيد القائد علي الخامنئي دام ظله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سماحة آية الله العظمى الشيخ محمد فاضل اللنكراني "قدس سره"*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح تستحقي التقييم عليه بعد هذا الإنتظار دمت بخير وبعافية عزيزتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*من هو؟*

----------


## زهرة الهدى

السيد بحر العلوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خيتو زهرة الهدى اكتبي اسم السيد كاملا لتحصلي على تقييم..*
*تحياااااااتي لك..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

امممممممم 
عادي اني الى اقول اسمه بالكامل 
أدا مو عادي لاتقيميني بس بكتبه 

السيد محمد مهدي بحر العلوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خيتو قمر طبعاا عااادي ولج تقييم على هالصورة بالخصوص ..*
*اجابه صحيحة كامله ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي

الحمد لله عااادي  :bigsmile: 

و ننتظر الصوره الجديده :smile1:  :cheesy:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*من هو؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أمممم ممكن تعطينا شوية معلومات بسيطه عن صاحب الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_ولد في 20 / صفر / 1315 هـ في مدينة النجف الاشرف في عائلة علمية متدينة, تولى رعايته و تربيته والده وخاله السيد حسين الخوئي_

----------


## صدى الهمس

هو ..
سيد شهاب الدين المرعشي النجفي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح هو آية اللّه العظمى السيد شهاب الدين المرعشي النجفي 
( قدّس سرّه )*
*يعطيك  الف عافية اخي صدى الهمس وتستحق  التقييم*
*يعطيك الف عافية
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رئيس حالي لدولة عظمى ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *رئيس حالي لدولة عظمى ؟*
> _ دميتري ميدفيديف_ 
> _حقوقي وسياسي_ _روسي__ وثالث رئيس_ _لروسيا الاتحادية__. ولد في_ _14 سبتمبر_
> 1965* بمدينة* *لينينغراد المعروفة حالياً بسانت بطرسبرغ*
> _ في_ _10 ديسمبر 2007__أعلن عن ترشحه للرئاسة_




*أن شاء الله أكون وفقت في الحل* 
*تحــيــآآآآتي لكِ خيتو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وين  الصورة  الجديدة* 


*جواب  صح  100%*

----------


## looovely

* مابعرف إذا كان عليي وضع الصورة أم اختي عيون هي المسؤلة لوضع الصور* 
*لاني اول مرة أشارك*
* على العموم هذه الصورة والسموحة من أختي*
* * 
*                  من صاحب هذه الصورة؟؟*
*                        معلومات*
*               زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني*

* دخل جامعة بكين و هناك اعتنق الشيوعية ماركسى متعصب كعشرات الصينين* 
* و في يونيو  1921 أصبح واحداً من الاثنى عشر الذين اسسوا الحزب الشيوعى في شنغهاى ؟؟*
* إن شاء الله مايكون صعب,,*
* وبالتووووووفيق لجميع*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> *مابعرف إذا كان عليي وضع الصورة أم اختي عيون هي المسؤلة لوضع الصور* 
> *لاني اول مرة أشارك*
> *على العموم هذه الصورة والسموحة من أختي*
> ** 
> *من صاحب هذه الصورة؟؟*
> *معلومات*
> *زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني* 
> *دخل جامعة بكين و هناك اعتنق الشيوعية ماركسى متعصب كعشرات الصينين* 
> *و في يونيو 1921 أصبح واحداً من الاثنى عشر الذين اسسوا الحزب الشيوعى في شنغهاى ؟؟*
> ...



اتوقع
هوا غوفينغ     
انشاء الله صح   :amuse:

----------


## looovely

*اممممممم خيتوووو*
*كنت اتمنى انك توصلتي للحل بس مع الأسف*
*يبي لك بحث شوي وتتوصلي,,راجعي المعلومات*
*الي كتبتها ,,وراح تقدري تتعرفي على الشخص* 
*مووووووووفــقــييييين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها صورة الزعيم الصيني  الراحل المعروف جدا* 

*بالنسبة لنا نحن الجيل القديم* 


*انه* 

*ماو تسي تونغ*
*في أقل من جيل حول ماو تسيتونغ الصين من أمة متخلفة منطرحة أرضاً بالفقر و الحرب المدنية إلى سلطة عالمية عدوانية بالقنابل الهيدروجنية و الصواريخ و ثالث أكبر جيش على الارض ، مغيراً ميزان القوى في العالم. كسيد سياسى مطلق ل 800000000 من الصينين - و هو أقرب من إله بالنسبة لهم- يعيش ماو بالكلمات التى كتبها من فترة طويلة. الأمة الأكثر ازدحاماً بالسكان . أصبحت أوسع معمل للحياة عندما فتحها ماو في 1949 . لقد أقام نظام مركزى عملاق في صورة حزباً واحداً للتحكم في كل قطاع من حياة الصينين، كل الصناعات وضعت تحت تصرف الدولة لياد توزيعها لخدمة المجتمع الثورى، لم يعد هناك اى نوع من الحريات الاعلامية مثل الصحافة ، الاذاعة و باقى الوسائل بل تحولت إلى ادوات للدعاية للنظام و المدارس و الجامعات اضحت قنوات لترويج و نشر افكار ماوو أضحى العلماء في مختلف المجالات في سباق لبناء القوة العسكرية، و كان الجيش يُستخدم لبقاء المعارضة صامتة. له خمسة من*


* الاولاد، بنتان من زوجته الرابعة الممثلة* *شيانج شينج** وولدلن و بنت من زيجاته السابقة، قتل ابن له في* *حرب كوريا**، و الاخر مترجم روسى في* *بكين**. نشأته ولد ماو في 26 ديسمبر* *1893** في مقاطعة هيوفن من اب فلاح وعندما كان في الثامنة عشرة من عمره قامت اثورة ضد النظام الملكى الفاسد الذى يحكم البلاد من القرن 17 و بعد شهور من قيامها انتهت الملكية و اعلنت الجمهورية، و فشل النظام الثوري في إنشاء حكومة مستقرة فكانت قاعدة لحرب أهلية مسببة الفوضى و ظلت الصين كذلك حتى* *1949*
*اراد ماو ان يصبح استاذاً فدخل جامعة بكين في* *1918** و هناك اعتنق الشيوعية كونه يسارياً في أفكاره و في 1920 كان واضحاً انه ماركسى متعصب كعشرات الصينين و في يونيو* *1921**أصبح واحداً من الاثنى عشر الذين اسسوا الحزب الشيوعى في شنغهاى .و ترقى فيه ببطء فكان زعيمه في 1937.*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 
*رئيس جمهورية في امريكا  اللاتينية* 
*يكره الامريكان ويكرهوه*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

> **
> 
> *من هو صاحب الصورة* 
> *رئيس جمهورية في امريكا اللاتينية* 
> 
> *يكره الامريكان ويكرهوه*



يمكن جو شافيز

----------


## looovely

*والدي العزيز /اجابه موفقه*
* شكلك تعرفه,,بس جديد عليي:-)*
* أعتقد اجابتي اختي حلم صحيحة*
*وهذه بعض المعلومات* 
*رئيس فنزويلا* 
*هوغو تشافيز* 
*ولد هوغو شافيز في 28 يوليو/ تموز 1954 بسابيناتا في ولاية باريناس في الجنوب الغربي لفنزويلا. ونشأ في أسرة متواضعة، وهو متزوج من ميرازابيل دو شافيز وله خمسة أولاد. ويعرف بحبه الشديد للقراءة*  
*رئاسة فنزويلا*
*أسس شافيز عام 1997 حزبا باسم حركة الجمهورية الخامسة وحظي بمساندة اليساريين والطبقات الفقيرة. وقد أعلن عن برنامج يركز على مقاومة الفقر والرشوة فحصل على نسبة 56% في رئاسيات ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1998، منهيا هيمنة دامت 30 سنة لحزبي العمل الديمقراطي والديمقراطيين المسيحيين. وقام بتعديل دستوري في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1999 وانتخب بعده في 30 يوليو/ تموز 2000 لمدة ست سنوات*
*هوغو شافيز والولايات المتحدة*
*تعد فنزويلا -رابع منتج للنفط في العالم- ثاني أكبر مصدر للولايات المتحدة الأميركية‏.‏ إلا أن الولايات المتحدة غير راضية عن شافيز لعدة أسباب، منها علاقته الخاصة بالرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو، وزيارته للعراق وليبيا, وانتقاده قصف أميركا لأفغانستان في حربها ضد طالبان والقاعدة، والتزامه الحياد في حرب النظام الكولومبي ضد الثوار الشيوعيين*
*تحياتي,,*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  الصحيح* 


*هوغو  تشافيز * 


*انتظر  صورة  منكم  ولكم * 

*تقييم* 

*حلم   شاعرة  للصور   ونصف  الجواب* 

*ولوفلي  للجواب  الصحيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

من هو صاحب هذة الصورة 



ولد  1962 

اتوقع عرفتوه ما يحتاج اكتب اي شيء صح

----------


## looovely

*      أكييييييييييد * 
*  عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين* 
*                 ملك الأردن*
*درس عبدالله الثاني الابتدائية في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان عام 1966 ثم غادر إلى بريطانيا إلى مدرسة سانت إدموند في ساري، و أكمل الثانوية في مدرسة إيجلبروك وأكاديمية ديرفيلد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
عام 1980 التحق بأكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية في بريطانيا حيث تخرج برتبة ملازم ثاني عام 1981، وعين بعدها قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة 13/18 في قوات الهوسار الملكية البريطانية، حيث سافر مع هذه القوات إلى كل من ألمانيا الغربية و بريطانيا.
عام 1982م إنضم إلى جامعة أوكسفورد لمدة عام، لدراسة مساق للدراسات الخاصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط 
            ولاية العهد
تولى ولاية العهد على فترتين. الأولى من يوم ولادته في 30 يناير
1962 إلى 1 أبريل1965. والثانية من 24 يناير 1999 إلى 7 فبراير1999 و أصبح بعدها ملكاً على الأردن. 
تح ـــيآآآآآآآتي**
*

----------


## looovely

*حاز على المئات من* *براءات الاختراع** في تطويره* *للرادار*
*والراديووالتلفاز والعديد من الأدوات الكهربائية*
*وعمل على تطوير نظام الراديو للموجات القصيره*
*فمن هو صاحب الصورة؟؟* 
*بالتووووفــيـــق للجميع*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

*غوليلمو ماركون:*عالم موجات كهربية مغناطيسية ومخترع الراديو، ولد بمدينة بولونيا بإيطاليا من أسرة غنية، ونجح ماركوني في اختراع جهاز خاص وذهب إلى إنكلترا وعرض الجهاز وسجله هناك وأنشأ شركة، وهو أول رجل أرسل واستقبل بنجاح الإشارات الإشعاعية على مختلف المسافات. أرسل عام 1901م إشارات عبر الأطلسي، فكان يوما عظيماً في تاريخ الإتصالات اللاسلكية حيث أن السفن الحربية التي تعاني من مصاعب يمكنها أن تطلب المساعدة بسرعة، وفي السنوات الأخيرة من حياته قام بتطوير استخدام الموجات القصيرة والموجات القصيرة جدا، وتوفي ماركونى في روما.


او توماس اديسون مش متأكدة

انتظر التصيح

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اذا صح هذا سؤالي من هو صاحب هذة الصورة 


عالمة بولندية ولدت في وارسوا عام 1867م وتلقت تعليمها بجامعة السوربون في باريس . تزوجت في عام 1895م من أستاذ فيزياء وكيمياء ونجحا معا في إكتشاف عنصر الراديوم المشع الذي أستخدم في معالجة مرض السرطان . في عام1903م حصلت ماري عام 1911م على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الكيميائية وأصبحت أول شخص يحصل على هذا الشرف الرفيع مرتين.توفيت ماري عام 1934م وكان عمرها 66 عاما وقد تأثرت بشدة من كثرة تعرضها لأشعة الراديوم. كان لأبنتها شرف مواصلة نشاط أمها وإكتشافاتها وحصلت الإبنة أيضا على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الكيميائية

----------


## ابو طارق

> *حاز على المئات من* *براءات الاختراع** في تطويره* *للرادار*
> *والراديووالتلفاز والعديد من الأدوات الكهربائية*
> *وعمل على تطوير نظام الراديو للموجات القصيره*
> *فمن هو صاحب الصورة؟؟* 
> 
> *بالتووووفــيـــق للجميع*



 

*جون هايز هاموند*


13 أبريل1888 - 12 فبراير1965. كان مخترع أمريكي.

----------


## ابو طارق

> اذا صح هذا سؤالي من هو صاحب هذة الصورة 
> 
> 
> عالمة بولندية ولدت في وارسوا عام 1867م وتلقت تعليمها بجامعة السوربون في باريس . تزوجت في عام 1895م من أستاذ فيزياء وكيمياء ونجحا معا في إكتشاف عنصر الراديوم المشع الذي أستخدم في معالجة مرض السرطان . في عام1903م حصلت ماري عام 1911م على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الكيميائية وأصبحت أول شخص يحصل على هذا الشرف الرفيع مرتين.توفيت ماري عام 1934م وكان عمرها 66 عاما وقد تأثرت بشدة من كثرة تعرضها لأشعة الراديوم. كان لأبنتها شرف مواصلة نشاط أمها وإكتشافاتها وحصلت الإبنة أيضا على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الكيميائية



 

 *ماري سكوودوفسكا كوري*

*مدام كوري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيمة  آسيوية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن تعطينا شوية معلومات عن هذه الشخصية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي من بنغلادش*

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *زعيمة آسيوية*



أبي أبا طارق أتمنى أن يكون جوابي صحيحاً::

" زعيمة المعارضة البنغلاديشية  ورئيسة حزب عوامي الشيخه حسينة واجد وهي رئيسة وزراء سابقه وهي إبنة الشيخ (مجيب الرحمن مؤسس بنجلاديش) "

----------


## ابو طارق

> أبي أبا طارق أتمنى أن يكون جوابي صحيحاً::
> 
> " زعيمة المعارضة البنغلاديشية ورئيسة حزب عوامي الشيخه حسينة واجد وهي رئيسة وزراء سابقه وهي إبنة الشيخ (مجيب الرحمن مؤسس بنجلاديش) "



 


*الجواب   صحيح  100%*

* الشيخه حسينة واجد*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*من هو  صاحب  هذه الصورة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فلسطيني** أحد مؤسسي حركة المقاومة الإسلامية* *حماس**. وقائد الحركة في* *قطاع غزة** قبل* *إغتياله**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عرااقي*  *رئيس هيئة محمد الأمين الثقافية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *عرااقي* *رئيس هيئة محمد الأمين الثقافية ؟*



 


*الشيخ فاضل الفراتي*

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجااابه صحيحه عمووو*
*يعطيك ربي العاااافيه*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلسطيني** أحد مؤسسي حركة المقاومة الإسلامية* *حماس**. وقائد الحركة في* *قطاع غزة** قبل* *إغتياله**.*

*صحيح واسمه* 

*الشهيد الدكتور* 

*عبد العزيز الرنتيسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مناضل فلسطيني * 

*مات  اغتيالا*

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *مناضل فلسطيني*  
> 
> *مات اغتيالا*



 الشهيد الدكتور فتحي إبراهيم عبدالعزيز الشقاقي الامين العام لحركة الجهاد الاسلامي في فلسطين  1951-1995

----------


## ابو طارق

> الشهيد الدكتور فتحي إبراهيم عبدالعزيز الشقاقي الامين العام لحركة الجهاد الاسلامي في فلسطين 1951-1995



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*الدكتور فتحي الشقاقي* 

*رحمه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*قيادي  في حزب الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اعرف اسم صاحب الصورة بس موقادره اطلعه..*
*ياااريت عمو تعطينااا معلوماات شوي..*
*اكون شااكرة لك..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية  في حزب الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نعم انه السيد نـــواف الموسوي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *نعم انه السيد نـــواف الموسوي ..*



 
*الجواب صحيح *

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## احلى ليل

السيد محمد خاتمي رئيس ايران السابق

----------


## Habit Roman

*محمد خاتمي* (1943-..) ولد في مدينة أردكان في إيران وهو الرئيس الخامس للجمهورية الإيرانية.
نشأ خاتمي في كنف أسرة متدينة ، ودخل مدرسة قم الدينية عام 1961 بعد إنهاءه دراسته الإبتدائية ، ودرس الفلسفة وحصل على إجازة البكالوريوس في الفلسفة من جامعة أصفهان، واستكمل دراسته الدينية بعد ذلك في معهد قم. وفي العام 1970 عاد ليدرس العلوم التربوية في جامعة طهران، عاد بعدها إلى قم لدراسة علم الإجتهاد. وبس
في عهد الشاه، كان لخاتمي نشاطات سياسية معارضة، فشارك في نشر البيانات الصادرة عن مؤسس الجمهورية الإيرانية ، آية الله الخميني.
ولدى وجوده في جامعة أصفهان، كان عضوا ناشطا في اتحاد الطلبة ، كما انه كان قريبا من محمد منتظري وحجة الإسلام أحمد الخميني ، ابن الإمام الخميني. كما أنه ترأس مركز هامبورج الإسلامي في ألمانيا في الفترة التي سبقت إنتصار الثورة في إيران عام 1979.
في مايو من عام 1997، تم إنتخاب خاتمي ليكون خامس رئيس للجمهورية ، محققا نسبة 70% من الأصوات ممثلا بذلك أكثر من عشرين مليون ناخب

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس جمهورية لبناني  سابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لم اجد اي  جواب* 

*سانتظر حتى العاشرة من مساء اليوم* 

*واعطيكم  الجواب   مع صورة جديدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *رئيس جمهورية لبناني سابق*



 
*انه الرئيس * 

*فؤاد  شهاب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارملة احد الملوك العرب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الملكة نور الحسين زوجة الملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال..*
*بانتظار التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الملكة نور الحسين زوجة الملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال..*
> 
> 
> *بانتظار التصحيح*



 

*صحيح * 

*تم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الشهيد  القائد   عماد مغنية ؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الشهيد القائد عماد مغنية ؟؟؟*



 

*صحيح  القائد عماد مغنية  في اول شبابه  رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد سعيد الصحاف وزير الخارجيه العراقي السابق*
*في عهد الطاغيه صدام حسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محمد سعيد الصحاف* 

*هو  وزير خارجية وإعلام* *عراقي** في عهد الرئيس* *صدام حسين**، أدار* *الحرب** الإعلامية خلال* *الغزو الأمريكي للعراق** عام 2003م، وقبل أن تسقط* *بغداد** بلحظات، ولم يكن من المطلوبين بعد سقوط نظامه* *السياسي** حيث أفرج عنه وغادر إلى* *الإمارات العربية المتحدة**بطائرة** خاصة أرسلت لنقله إلى هناك مع عائلته، وصرح الرئيس* *الأمريكي**بوش** خلال الحرب إنه كان يتابع خطاباته بشغف، وكان ضليعا* *باللغة العربية** ويستخدمها في خطابه* *السياسي**، ووصف* *جنود الغزو الأمريكي**بالعلوج** وأرتبط هذا اللفظ* *العربي** بأسمه في* *الصحافة** الأجنبية إذ لم تتوفر له* *ترجمة** غير عربية.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب سؤالك عزيزتي شذى هو جاسم الخرافي رئيس البرلمان الكويتي*
*رئيس مجلس الامة السابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*حبيب  اللبنانيين* 

*منوشهر متكي*

*وزير خارجية* 

*الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزير دفاع دولة عربية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن يكون وزير الدفاع العراقي السابق سلطان هاشم*
*أنتظر التصحيح لأني مو متأكدة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

وزير الدفاع السوري السابق العماد أول مصطفى طلاس
ولد طلاس في مدينة حمص عام 1932 ، وشغل عدة مناصب عسكرية ورفع في عام 1978 إلى رتبة عماد ثم عماد أول عام ستة وتسعين، وكان طلاس قد درس العلوم العسكرية في أكاديمية فوروشيلوف في موسكو، وهو متزوج وله أربعة أولاد 
إنشا ء الله صحيحه

----------


## ابو طارق

> وزير الدفاع السوري السابق العماد أول مصطفى طلاس
> ولد طلاس في مدينة حمص عام 1932 ، وشغل عدة مناصب عسكرية ورفع في عام 1978 إلى رتبة عماد ثم عماد أول عام ستة وتسعين، وكان طلاس قد درس العلوم العسكرية في أكاديمية فوروشيلوف في موسكو، وهو متزوج وله أربعة أولاد 
> إنشا ء الله صحيحه



 



*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 


*العماد مصطفى طلاس * 

*وزير الدفاع السوري السابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## 7mammah

> 



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ســـمــــاحـــة الــســـيــد مصطفى القزويني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للتسهيل لبناني  من البقاع* 

*من كبار حزب الله السابقين*

----------


## 7mammah

> *للتسهيل لبناني من البقاع*  
> 
> *من كبار حزب الله السابقين*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الشيخ  صبحي  الطفيلي*

*انتخب الشيخ صبحي الطفيلي المولود في لبنان عام 1948 أول أمين عام لحزب الله في عام 1989 تتويجاً لعمل سياسي وديني طويل وسط الشيعة في الجنوب اللبناني، ثم تسلم قيادة الحزب منه عبر انتخابات مباشرة الشيخ عباس الموسوي عام 1991، وفي ذلك العام صدر قرار من الحزب بفصله لإعلانه العصيان المدني على الدولة اللبنانية احتجاجاً على تردي الأوضاع الاجتماعية والاقتصادية للشيعة في لبنان.*
*درس الشيخ الطفيلي كأقرانه من علماء الشيعة العلوم الدينية، فسافر إلى النجف في العراق، وتلقى دروسه على يد الإمام محمد باقر الصدر، وكان رفيقه في الدراسة آنذاك الشيخ عباس الموسوي الأمين العام الثاني لحزب الله. وبعد دراسته عاد مرة أخرى إلى لبنان وأسس عام 1979 تجمعاً ضم العديد من علماء المسلمين أطلق عليه اسم "تجمع علماء المسلمين" واتخذ من منطقة البقاع مقراً له.*
*بعد تولي منصبه الجديد بدأ تصعيد عمليات المقاومة الإسلامية المسلحة ضد الوجود الإسرائيلي في الجنوب اللبناني، وتقديم الدعم للانتفاضة الفلسطينية. وفي مايو/ أيار 1991 وبعد انتخابات جديدة في حزب الله عاد الشيخ صبحي الطفيلي إلى مجلس شورى الحزب بعد أن فاز برئاسة الحزب الشيخ عباس الموسوي، ومن ثم عاد الشيخ الطفيلي ليمارس الدعوة وسط أبناء الطائفة الشيعية وبخاصة الفقراء منهم.*
*اشتهر الشيخ صبحي الطفيلي بقيادته لما يسمى بثورة الجياع، وذلك عندما أعلن العصيان المدني عام 1997 احتجاجاً على تردي الأوضاع الاجتماعية والاقتصادية للشيعة اللبنانيين.*
*لم يرض حزب الله عن إعلان العصيان المدني فاتخذ قراراً يوم 24 يناير/ كانون الثاني عام 1998 بفصل الشيخ الطفيلي من الحزب، وحدثت اشتباكات مسلحة بين أنصاره وبعض أفراد حزب الله في حوزة عين بورضاي يوم 30 يناير/ كانون الثاني 1998. وقتل أثناء تبادل إطلاق النار الذي شارك فيه الجيش اللبناني إلى جانب حزب الله الشيخ خضر طليس وأحد الضباط اللبنانيين، ورغم الأحكام القضائية التي صدرت بحقه فإنه لايزال حتى الآن في منزله يستقبل زواره ويقيم معهم كل خميس مجالس عزاء حسينية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*هذا  ما اريده بالظبط* 

*ليس الاسم فقط بل  نبذة عن حياته*

*لكي  يعرف الاعضاء  عنه  وعن تصرفاته* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*ولك  تقييم  مضاعف  تقديرا * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أشكرك والدي على هذا الكرم الحاتمي .. ما اكرمك والدي العزيز*

*وماجزاء الكرم إلا الكرم  : )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة من ؟

----------


## 7mammah

> صورة من ؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الشيخ عبدالرضا معاش*




*الأسرة* 
*يرجع سماحة الخطيب الشيخ عبد الرضا معاش، في النسب إلى أسرة آل معاش، وهي من الأسر العريقة التي قطنت مدينة كربلاء المقدسة منذ عهد بعيد، وقد عرف رجالها وأبرزهم عميد الأسرة المرحوم الحاج محمد صالح معاش، بالصلاح والتقوى والورع، وإدارة مشاريع الخير وأعمال البر ومساعدة المحتاجين والفقراء، ومباشرة الخدمات الاجتماعية المتنوعة، كما عرفوا بملازمتهم العلماء ومجالسهم العلمية والتربوية.* 
*وقد برزت هذه الخصيصة جلية في والد المترجَم الحاج عبد الرزاق معاش، الذي تشرف منذ أيام شبابه بملازمة وخدمة اية الله العظمى المرجع المقدس آغا حسين القمي(رضوان الله عليه) والمرجع الديني الكبير اية الله العظمى ميرزا مهدي الشيرازي(قدس سره)، ونجله صاحب موسوعة الفقه الشهيرة وغيرها من المؤلفات الإسلامية الكثيرة التي تربو على الألف كتابا، المرجع السيد محمد الحسيني الشيرازي (رحمه الله).*


*الولادة* 
*وقعت ولادته في الأول من شهر رجب المرجب سنة 1389هـ في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة، موافقا لذكرى ميلاد الإمام محمد الباقر(عليه السلام)، وسبب تسميته بـ(عبد الرضا) يعود لنذر نذرته والدته عند تشرفها بزيارة الإمام الرضا(عليه السلام). * 


*الدراسة الحوزوية* 
*بعد تسعة أعوام من عمره عاشها في ظلال كربلاء، مدينة الحسين(عليه السلام)، انتقل مع أبويه وإخوته إلى(عش آل محمد) وهي مدينة قم المقدسة في إيران، فامتزجت هاتان التربتان المقدستان في روحه وسرَيَتا في دمه فكانتا سببا في توجهه نحو ساحل الخدمة الحسينية المباركة واتخاذها سبيلا للنجاح وسفينة للنجاة.*
*فعند بلوغه الثالثة عشرة من العمر دخل أولا معهد التعاليم الإسلامية، ومن ثم وبإشارة قام بها والده ذات يوم وهو يتحدث إلى احد العلماء ، قائلا: أريد أن يصبح ولدي هذا - يعنينه- رجل دين .. قالها بين الجد والمزح ، فكانت فيما قدر الله بعد ذاك حقيقة،*
* أخذت تتجلى واضحة منذ التحاقه بالحوزة العلمية المباركة، كانت بدايته بدراسة كتاب الاشتقاق عند سماحة الحجة الشيخ القحطاني ، ليتوالى التحصيل العلمي بعدئذ من درس لآخر دون تقيد بنظام مدرسي معين شأن الدراسة الحوزوية الحرة، استلهاما من الإشعاعات القدسية التي يبعثها الضريح المطهر لمعصومة قم (عليها السلام) وبركة دعاء الوالدين.* 
*ومما قرأ، كتاب شرح الملا محسن في اللغة العربية على سماحة العلامة الشيخ السند في الحرم المشرف وكتاب الصمدية على سماحة العلامة  السيد العلوي في المدرسة الرضوية.* 
*وهكذا واصل الليل بالنهار في طلب العلم متنقلا بين مدارس الحوزة العلمية الشريفة من المدرسة من مدرسة جابر بن حيان الكوفي إلى مدرسة الإمام المهدي ، إلى مدرسة الرسول الأعظم ، وتتلمذ في علم الفقه على سماحة آية الله السيد محمد رضا الشيرازي وسماحة آية الله الشيخ الوجداني. وفي علم الأصول على سماحة آية الله السيد مرتضى الشيرازي وآية الله الشيخ البامياني وسماحة آية الله الشيخ الاعتماد.*
*وحضر البحث الخارج للمرجع  الديني سماحة آية الله العظمى الشيخ الوحيد الخراساني ( دام ظله الوارف )  واية الله العظمى السيد صادق الشيرازي ( دام ظله الوارف )  حتى رحيله إلى الاستقرارفي لبنان ، منصرفا إلى مهمة التبليغ والإرشاد الديني، ومنها بعد بضع سنوات استقر به المقام بدمشق، متشرفا بجوار بطلة كربلاء العقيلة زينب(عليها السلام)، ومعاودا دروس البحث الخارج، مع مواصلة الخدمة الحسينية من خلال بعض الأنشطة الثقافية وارتقاء منبر الخطابة في المناسبات الدينية ومواسم عاشوراء وغيرها ، أمله في ذلك كله الفوز برضا سيدنا ومولانا بقية الله الأعظم الإمام الحجة بن الحسن المهدي(عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف).        * 


*المدرسة الخطابية* 
*لدى بلوغه المرحلة العلمية المسماة (السطوح) أشار بعض أساتذته عليه وعدد من زملائه بضرورة التصدي  لمهام الدعوة والتبليغ الرسالي عن طريق الخطابة الحسينية، ولم يكن أمامه غير العمل بهذه المشورة  المخلصة، فاقترح المترجم على أستاذه سماحة العلامة*
*الشيخ علي حيدر المؤيد- حفظه الله - أن يتولى بنفسه الإشراف على تدريسه وزملائه الخطابة، فاستجاب الرجل مشكورا لاقتراحه وشرعوا فعلا بالدرس مشكلين حلقة ضمت إلى جانبه كثيرا من خطباء اليوم أمثال: سماحة  الشيخ ناصر الحائري ، وسماحة الشيخ صفاء الخطيب ، وسماحة  الشيخ عبد الرحمن الحائري ، وسماحة  الشيخ عبد*
*الحسن الأسدي ، وسماحة  الشيخ فلاح العطار ، وسماحة  الشيخ محمد حسن الريحاني ، وآخرين. * 
*ولقد كانت هذه الدورة نواة لدورات عديدة أعقبتها في السنوات اللاحقة، ولكن الأهم من ذلك مما تميزت به  ،هو ذلك الدور الكبير الذي لعبه الأستاذ سماحة العلامة المؤيد ، إذ كان لتلاميذه الأستاذ الواعي والأب العطوف والأخ المخلص والصديق الحميم سواءاً بسواء ، ولم يدخر وسعا في توجيههم وإرشادهم، فضلا عن التعليم والتشجيع على المثابرة والاجتهاد، وكان لشفافيته في التعامل وصدقه في أداء الرسالة، تأثير ملموس في النجاح الذي حققه جميع تلامذته فيما بعد ، متبعا في ذلك سيرة أستاذه الخطيب الشهير الشيخ عبد الزهراء الكعبي (رحمه الله).*
*وكانت لخطيبنا المترجم بعض المشاوير الى طهران حيث حظي بأهتمام بالغ ، وتوجيه مركز ، وعناية فائقة من صاحب النبرة الشجية الخطيب الكبير العلامة الشيخ مرتضى الشاهرودي  ، ليستفيد من تجربته الغنية في المنبر الحسيني .*
*إذن فقد كانت بداية خطيبنا من الصفر- كما يقال-  ولم تكن الخطابة يوما قد طرأت علىباله مطلقا، إلا أن جاذبية العشق الحسيني المقدس والانشداد إلى كربلاء وما تمثله من مبادئ وقيم انتصار الكلمة الحرة المكتوبة بالدم على سيف الباطل، وما تفتحه الخدمة المباركة لسيد الشهداء أبي عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام) من آفاق واسعة، كل ذلك دفعه وبقوة للتشرف بالخطو ولو خطوة واحدة في رحلة رائدها ذلك العشق الأقدس.* 
*وفي البدء كانت الكلمة (صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله) والتي يقرأها الخطباء عادةً في بداية المنبر ،  وبعد ستة أشهر دعاه سماحة الشيخ الأستاذ لقراءة عشرة أيام في مسجد الإمام الحسين(عليه السلام) الذي تم بناؤه وتشييده بجهوده الخيرة في مدينة قم المقدسة.. تردد في القبول بداية، لما لهذا المجلس من أهمية تنبيك عنها هيبة الحضور المتميز من العلماء والمثقفين عالي المستوى، ولكن إصرار الأستاذ وتشجيعه أخذا بيده ليقدم واثقا على اقتحام العقبة فكانت الانطلاقة الأولى إلى النجاح والاستمرار حتى الآن.*
*بعد مجالس متعددة في كثير من المناطق المختلفة تشرف بقراءتها، جعل خطيبنا يشد الرحال متوجها صوب سوريا ولبنان، مع كل حلول لشهر محرم الحرام, ومن المناطق اللبنانية التي قرأ فيها:*
*البقاع وبلدة رياق والجنوب وقضاء صور وبلدة يا نوح, وكان إلى وقت غير يسير، منتعشا بالأجواء الروحانية الرائعة التي تسود هذه النواحي الموالية برمتها لأهل البيت(عليهم السلام), فاسمعه يقول: (لا أنسى - ما حييت- تلك المناظر الولائية في بلدة يانوح - قضاء صور،  و تلك الشعائر الحسينية التي كانت تغلف تلك الأرجاء بالكامل أيام المحرم الحرام، فترى السواد وملابس الحداد ومجالس اللطم ومواكب الضرب بالسلاسل والسيوف ومراسم الشبيه التي تجسد أحداث واقعة الطف وكأنها حدثت الساعة, والصراخات المتعالية من كل حدب وصوب: وا إماماه وا سيداه وا حسيناه يضيف سماحته ، من المواقف التي تخلدت في ذاكرته : هو المجلس الذي أقيم في المدينة المنورة من عام 1424 هجرية ، حينما كان متشرفا لزيارة قبر رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ) والصديقة الكبرى فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) والائمة المعصومين  ( عليهم السلام ) حيث لبى دعوة اهالى المدينة المنورة الكرام ، فقد اقيم المجلس الحسيني خلف مسجد قبا في تلك الحسينية العامرة وبرعاية العلامة الشيخ العمري ، وكان المجلس مزدحما ، ويقول سماحته :*
*لاانسى تلك الوجوه السمراء ، المعبرة عن الولاء العميق لاهل بيت رسول الله ، وتلك النفوس الطيبة ، والاجواء الايمانية الرائعة ، وصرخات البكاء واللوعة ، واهات الاطفال والشباب والشيوخ ، عند ذكري مصيبة السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ، فأحسستُ بروحانية رهيبة ، وسمو من عالم الذات الى عالم المعنى . ).*
*ومن لبنان وسوريا انطلقت رحلته إلى الكويت وقطر والإمارات وعمان وبلدان أخرى نشرا لفكر وعلوم وأخلاق أهل بيت الرسالة الأطهار(صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين).* 


*في عقيدته* 
*شاء الله عز وجل أن يجعل من وليه الإمام الحسين(عليه السلام) منطلقا للبشرية جمعاء, وقبلة يتوجه إليها أنصار الحق وعشاق الحقيقة أينما كانوا في هذا العالم الكبير, وأن تكون مجالس العزاء الحسيني هي الدعامة الحقيقة التي يرتكز عليها الإسلام الحنيف.* 
*من هنا فإن سماحة الشيخ عبد الرضا معاش يعتقد بأن واجب المحافظة عليها وتنميتها وتطويرها بما يلائم روح العصر ومتطلباته، إنما هو مسؤولية ورسالة جميع المسلمين التي يجب أن يتحملوا السهر والتعب والكدّ من أجلها فإن بذلك الحفاظ على الإسلام بكلّه بقاءا واستمرارا.*
*واختتم الحديث بقول الكاتب المسيحي انطوان بارا عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام :*
*لقد أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يحفظ هذا الدين الوليد فأرسل الحسين إلى جده بقماشة شهيد دون الأنبياء، فكان المنعطف كربلاء فلو لم يقم الحسين (عليه السلام) بثورته لما تبقى شيء من التوحيد أساساً، ولأصبح الدين الإسلامي الجديد مرتبطاً بممارسات السلاطين الذين على المجتمع القبول بهم والرضوخ لجورهم واضطهادهم مهما حدث باعتبارهم (ولاة للأمر).*
*وإني أعتقد بأن الحسين (عليه السلام) كان مسيراً في هذا الاتجاه لأن له وظيفة إلهية محددة، كما للأنبياء وظائف إلهية محددة. ولكن مع الأسف.. فإنه على الرغم من أن الحسين (عليه السلام) شخصية مقدسة عندكم أنتم الشيعة والمسلمين، إلا أنكم لم تعرفوا قدره وأهملتم تراثه وثورته، إذ الواجب عليكم أن تعرفوا كيف تنصروا هذا الإمام العظيم اليوم من خلال قول الحق ونصرة المظلوم وإصلاح المجتمع وتحقيق العدالة والحرية، والمفترض أن تكون لديكم أمانة تامة بتوصيل صيحته يوم عاشوراء إلى العالم، وهذه الأمانة تستدعي التعمق بأركان وروحية حركته الثورية وعدم الاكتفاء بالسردية والمظهر الخارجي للواقعة.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**


*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انون 
اجابه وافية 
تستحقي عليها التقييم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> *؟ ؟ ؟*



*الشيخ جلال الدين الصغير امام جامع براثا, و شخصية سياسيه*
*سماحة الشيخ من ابرز اعضاء قائمة الائتلاف العراقي الموحد و عضو في مجلس النواب العراقي..*
*يعجبني هذا الشيخ كثيراا وغالبا اسمع خطبه في يوم الجمعه*
*ع قناة الفرات..*
*وهذه صوره له في الجامع/*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة سماحة الشيخ جلال الصغير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرادود  جعفر الدرازي* 

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خطأ بابا 
قربت

----------


## قمر دنياي

ممكن أشارك ؟؟
صالح الدرازي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد قموره يمكن اتشاركي
واجابتش صحيحه
يلا وين طلبش

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانا كمان  اقول  صالح الدرازي* 

*والغلط  مش  عيب*

----------


## قمر دنياي

وهذه الصوره.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الرادود الحسيني مهدي سهوان
بحريني الجنسية..

----------


## قمر دنياي

اجابه صحيحه 
وين صورتك

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اعداء ايران الاساسيين*

----------


## 7mammah

> *من اعداء ايران الاساسيين*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إنه*

*قائد افواج الموت بمنظمة مجاهدي خلق* 

*زوج مريم رجوي زعيمة هذه المنظمه*

*مـــســـعــود رجـــوي*


*ولد مسعود رجوى عام 1948 في مدينة طَبَس إحدى مدن إقليم خراسان شرقى إيران. وقضى فترة دراسته الابتدائية والثانوية في مدينة مشهد مركز إقليم خراسان. ثم واصل دراسته في كلية الحقوق بجامعة طهران فتخرج من فرع الحقوق السياسية. وتعرف مسعود رجوى خلال فترة دراسته الثانوية على الفعاليات والأفكار الدينية السياسية آنذاك، وكان مولعًا بآثار ومؤلفات آية الله طالقانى أكثر من غيره. وانضوى إلى صفوف منظمة مجاهدى خلق الإيرانية عام 1967 عن عمر لا يتجاوز 19 عامًا. ثم أصبح على علاقة مباشرة بمحمد حنيف نجاد مؤسس منظمة مجاهدى خلق وهو كان آنذاك أصغر أعضاء اللجنة المركزية للمنظمة سنًا الذى اختير عضوًا في مجموعة العقيدة بالمنظمة. واعتقل عند اقتحام جهاز مخابرات الشاه وكرًا للمنظمة في أيلول (سبتمبر) عام 1971 ضمن أولى حملات الاعتقال، فصدر عليه الحكم بالإعدام، إلا أنه ونتيجة الأنشطة والضغوط الدولية تم تخفيف الحكم المذكور ليتحول إلى السجن المؤبد. فآنذاك نظم شقيقه الأكبر الشهيد الدكتور كاظم رجوى حملة دولية واسعة للحيلولة دون إعدامه، فتدخل مرات عديدة لإنقاذ حياته كل من منظمة العفو الدولية والصليب الأحمر الدولى وكذلك شخصيات أوربية بارزة منها الرئيس الفرنسى السابق فرانسوا ميتران. وآنذاك تم توزيع نص مرافعة مسعود أمام محكمة الشاه العسكرية على نطاق واسع في خارج السجن. أما "السافاك" (شرطة الشاه السرية) التى لم تكن قادرة على إعدامه بفعل الضغوط الدولية فمارست أبشع أساليب التعذيب والأيذاء ضد مسعود حتى السنوات الأخيرة من سجنه، خاصة خلال عامى 1974 و1975 بلغت شدة التعذيب على أيدى جلادى السافاك حدًا تآكلت من جرائه قوته الجسدية حتى بلغت الصفر، ولكنه كان يذل ويخيب السافاك بفعل صموده وصبره بوجه الجلادين. وفى عام 1975 وبعد توجيه الانتهازيين المتشدقين باليسارية ضربتهم الخيانية على المنظمة نجح مسعود في إعادة تنظيم المنظمة وإحيائها بعد انهيارها وذلك بقيامه بتدوين وتعليم مواقف ومبادئ مجاهدى خلق. وقد أطلق سراح مسعود رجوى من السجن يوم 20 كانون الثانى (يناير) عام 1979 أى بعد أسبوع من هروب الشاه من إيران بفعل انتفاضة الشعب وضمن آخر وجبة للسجناء السياسيين المفرج عنهم آنذاك.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب   كافي   شافي * 

*صحيح 100%* 

*انه مسعود رجوي * 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*ولك تقييم* 

*لان الجواب  مع شرح لصاحب الصورة*


*ومن الان وصاعدا* 

*كل جواب يكون مع شرح مفصل  سينال  تقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذا ممكن ..*
*ولو معلومة بسيطه حتى نتعرف عليه ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء  دولة اوروبية  سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بعد البحث والجهد الجهيد توصلنا الى :*

*رئيس وزراء سابق لبريطانيا ..*
*جون ميجر هو رئيس وزراء* *بريطاني** سابق.، ولد جون ميجور في سنة 1943 بجنوبي لندن لعائلة محدودة الدخل، وفي سن السادسة عشرة ترك ميجور المدرسة ليبحث عن عمل، وعمل في أحد البنوك سنة 1965، ليرتقي بسرعة في السلم الوظيفي حتى صار نائبا لمدير البنك.*
*وفي سنة 1968 دخل جون ميجور العمل السياسي مع حزب المحافظين ليفوز في الانتخابات المحلية، وفي سنة 1979 نفسها التي فازت فيها مارغريت تاتشر برئاسة الوزارء فاز جون ميجور بمقعد للمحافظين في البرلمان البريطاني، ليتولى بعد ذلك العديد من المناصب الهامة مثل وزارة المالية 87-1989، ووزارة الخارجية سنة 1989، حتى أصبح رئيسا للوزراء سنة 90 واستمر إلى سنة 1997.*
*وتعتبر محادثات السلام مع الجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي سنة 1993 والتي قادت إلى اتفاقية وقف إطلاق النار بين الجيوهي التي عادت به للسلطة من* *جديد.* 

*السيد جون ميجر*




*ممثل حصري لمكتب متحدثي واشنطن* 


*رئيس وزراء بريطانيا العظمى وايرلندا الشمالية الأسبق، لعب دورا قياديا في المشهد العالمي المتغير من خلال تقديم وجهة نظر فريدة، وكواحدة من الشخصيات المتميزة على الساحة الدولية، فقد دأب السيد ميجر على إعطاء مستمعيه نظرة جديدة عن شعبه ومكانته في المجتمع الدولي.* 
*اقتصادي متمرس شغل منصب السكرتير الأول لوزارة المالية ومستشارا لوزير المالية قبل أن يصبح رئيسا للوزراء، فهو يتحدث من موضع خبرة ومعرفة عملية. وهو مؤلف كتاب "السيرة الذاتية" الذي استخدم فيه أمثلة حقيقة من حياته لتوضيح أفكار مثالية، وقد كان هذا الكتاب من أكثر الكتب مبيعا.* 
*تم انتخاب جون ميجر عضوا في البرلمان البريطاني عام 1979، ثم التحق بمجلس الوزراء كسكرتير أول لوزارة المالية عام 1987 ثم عمل وزيرا للخارجية ومستشارا لوزير المالية. وخلال فترة عمله كرئيس للوزراء والتي استمرت لمدة سبعة أعوام، قام بعمليات إصلاح في القطاع العام أصبحت نموذجا دوليا فيما بعد وكان نتيجتها اقتصادا قويا غير مسبوق في بريطانيا.* 
*بدأ السيد جون في تقديم جهود غير مسبوقة لضمان السلام الدائم في ايرلندا الشمالية واستمر في تقديم دعمه لخلفه رئيس الوزراء، توني بلير. في اليوم الأول للسنة الجديدة 1999، منحت جلالة الملكة إليزابيث السيد جون ميجر وسام مرافق الشرف (Companion of Honour) وذلك تقديرا لمبادرته المتعلقة بعملية السلام في ايرلندا الشمالية.* 
*منذ أن ترك البرلمان البريطاني في عام 2001، عمل السيد جون في العديد من الأعمال منها مستشارا أولا في كريديت سويس، ورئيسا للمجلس الاستشاري الأوروبي، وشركة اميرسون للإلكترونيات، سانت لويس.* 
*عند موت ديانا، أميرة ويلز، تم تعيين السيد جون وصيا قانونيا على سمو الأميرين وليام وهاري. كما عمل رئيسا لمؤسسة داء الربو البريطانية، وراعيا لمؤسسة سرطان البروستاتا الخيرية، والمنظمة الدولية الخيرية لمكافحة فقدان البصر - بريطانيا (Sightsavers) ، ومنظمة سفن الرحمة (MercyShips). كما أنه يعمل مع العديد منن المنظمات الخيرية الأخرى.* 
*في ابريل 2005، منحت جلالة الملكة إليزابيث السيد جون ميجر وسام الفارس المرافق وهو أنبل وسام في انجلترا يمنح للفرسان.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*انه  جون ميجر * 

*والتفاصيل  جدا  ممتازة*


*سيتم التقييم *

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

ميشال نعيم عون (17 فبراير 1935 - ) قائد عسكري وسياسي لبناني. ولد في حارة حريك في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت. عاد في 7 مايو 2005 من منفاه في باريس التي قضى فيها 15 عاما، بعد لجوئه اليها بعد نهاية الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية. كلف في نهاية سنوات الحرب رئاسة مجلس الوزراء من قبل الرئيس امين الجميل بتشكيل حكومة عسكرية بعد تعذر انتخاب رئيس جمهورية جديد يخلف الرئيس الجميل حيث كان العماد عون في حينه قائدا للجيش اللبناني وقام الرئيس الجميل بتسليمه السلطة بعد أن شكل حكومة عسكرية في مواجهة حكومة مدنية اخرى يرأسها الرئيس سليم الحص وقد استقالة الوزراء المسلمون من الحكومة بعد تشكيلها بساعات وبذلك اصبح للبنان حكومتان. وفي اغسطس 1989 تم التوصل في الطائف بوساطة السعودية إلى اتفاق الطائف الذي كان بداية لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية ، ولكن عون رفض الاتفاق (بشقه الخارجي) وذلك لأن الاتفاق يقضي بانتشار سوري على الأراضي اللبنانية ولأنه لا يحدد آلية لانسحاب الجيش السوري المحتل للبنان منذ سنة 1975. وبعد معارك ضارية، تم إقصاء ميشيل عون من قصر بعبدا الرئاسي في 13 أكتوبر 1990 بعملية لبنانية-سورية مشتركة وأضطر حينها للجوء إلى السفارة الفرنسية في بيروت وضل بها لفتره من الزمن حتى توجه من بعدها إلى منفاه في باريس.

عند عودته إلى لبنان استقبله مايقرب من ستمائة ألف لبناني في ساحةالشهداء وسط بيروت ،وقد خاض العماد عون الانتخابات النيابية سنة 2005 أي بعد عودته بفترة قصيرة وحصد نجاحاً ودخل البرلمان اللبناني بكتلة نيابية مؤلفة من إحدى وعشرون نائباً. ميشال عون يتزعم حاليا التيار الوطني الحر أهم الأحزاب السياسية المعارضة في لبنان والمتحالف مع حزب الله. بوثيقة تفاهم وقعت في فبراير 2006 في كنيسة مار جرجس.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح   100%* 

*انه الجنرال  ميشال  عون* 

*حليفنا  الصادق  والامين  على عهده* 

*شكرا * 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة  صغيرة  عنه* 

*انه  ايراني*

----------


## ام الشيخ

شهبور بختيار درس شهبور بختيار القانون في السوربون وتطوع في الجيش الفرنسي أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وانخرط في الحياة السياسية الإيرانية ببهرجتها وسجونها ووصل إلى منصب رئيس وزراء إيران في الحكومة التي شكلها الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي عام 1979 قبيل عودة آية الله الخميني، وفر بعد قيام الثورة إلى منفاه الاختياري في فرنسا، وتعرض لمحاولتي اغتيال نجا منهما بأعجوبة لكنه في الثالثة سقط قتيلا بعدة طعنات في الصدر أودت بحياته.
ولد بختيار في إيران عام 1914 في أسرة غنية تنتمي إلى قبائل بختيار المعروفة بولائها التقليدي للشاه، وأكمل دراساته الثانوية والجامعية في لبنان ثم حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في العلوم السياسية من جامعة السوربون في باريس.
تطوع للقتال مع الجيش الفرنسي في الحرب العالمية الثانية ضد الألمان، وبعد الحرب عاد إلى إيران عام 1946 حيث انتخب نائبا لرئيس جمعية الصداقة الفرنسية الإيرانية، ثم عضوا قياديا في مجموعة الكفاح القومي التابعة للجبهة الوطنية التي شكلها السياسي الإيراني محمد مصدق.
وفي الحكومة القصيرة التي شكلها رئيس الوزراء الإيراني الأسبق محمد مصدق (1951 – 1953) شغل بختيار منصب وكيل وزارة العمل. وعندما عاد الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي بالقوة إلى إيران فتح بخيتار مكتبا خاصا وعمل بالمحاماة.
وفي السنوات اللاحقة اعتقل بختيار بسبب نشاطاته السياسية المعارضة لحكم الشاه، وظل داخل السجن ست سنوات، أفرج عنه بعدها ورقي إلى منصب نائب رئيس الجبهة القومية وكلف بإعادة تنظيمها.
كان بختيار عضوا قياديا في حزب إيران ورفض المشاركة في المظاهرات التي كان العلماء الشيعة ينظمونها ضد حكم الشاه.
حاول الشاه في يناير/ كانون الثاني 1979 احتواء ثورة الإسلاميين داخل إيران فعين بختيار رئيسا للوزراء، فانتزعت منه عضوية حزب إيران. وأثناء توليه منصبه الجديد حاول أن يقوم ببعض الإصلاحات الداخلية ففكك "السافاك" (البوليس السري) وأطلق سراح المعتقلين السياسيين وأعطى ترخيصا للعديد من الصحف المعارضة، لكن كل تلك الجهود توقفت بعد عودة آية الله روح الله الخميني من منفاه في فرنسا في الأول من فبراير/ شباط 1979، وبالرغم من الشعبية الكبيرة التي كانت للإمام الخميني فإن بختيار ظل على موقفه المعارض لتلك الثورة التي يعتبرها مناهضة للمفاهيم الليبرالية والعلمانية الغربية التي كان يؤمن بها.
انهارت حكومة بختيار بسرعة بسبب الخلافات التي دبت بينه وبين قادة الثورة الإسلامية، فاختفى عن الأنظار إلى أن استطاع الفرار إلى فرنسا في أبريل/ نيسان من العام نفسه، وهناك أسس حركة المقاومة الوطنية في المنفى.
نجا بختيار من محاولتين لاغتياله لكنه قتل في الثالثة، حيث وجد مقتولا بعدة طعنات في الصدر في بيته بباريس عام 1991 وحملت المنظمات الدولية لحقوق الإنسان النظام السياسي الإيراني المسؤولية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*انه شاهبور بختيار * 

*أخر رئيس وزراء في عهد الشاه المخلوع*

*تم التقييم* 

*ابنتي* 

*ام الشيخ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو لبناني مذيع تلفزيوني*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


 


*زاهي وهبي* 
*هو ابن عمة المرجع حسين فضل الله* 
*وله برنامج مشهور " خليك بالبيت "*

*تميز الإعلامي اللبناني زاهي وهبي*

* بابداعه في تقديم برامج تحمل موضوعات*

* كبرى وقضايا انسانية.، منها برنامج*

* «خليك بالبيت» الذي اضفى نكهة خاصة*

* على بيوتنا ، وليبقى مستمراً بنجاحه*

* حتى الآن.. واثبت زاهي وهبي بأنه مختلف*

* عن سواه من خلال برنامجه الثاني «ست*

* الحبايب» الذي قدم فيه اروع ما يمكن*

* الحديث عنه وهو الأم ويكمن في داخلها*

* من مشاعر واحاسيس وتحدث عن معاناتها*

* وتجاربها في الحياة بكل صدق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انه  زاهي وهبي * 

*لبناني جنوبي* 

*كان مقاوم سابق واسير محرر* 

*تحية له من كل قلبي* 

*تشكري  ابنتي*  
*أنين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مهندس ومخترع فرنسي من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرديناند كاريه (Ferdinand Carré)*


* ولد عام* *1824** - وتوفي عام* *1894**. كان مهندس* *فرنسي**. قام باختراع أول جهاز تبريد (آلة لصناعة الثلج بطريقة امتصاص الماء* *والنشادر**) بين عامي* *1857**و1863**، وتحصل على براءة اختراع عام* *1859**. كما عمل في مجال* *الكهرباء**، فاخترع معدل النور الكهربائي، وآلة كاريه (آلة لإنتاج* *الكهرباء** ذو الجهد العالي).*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم روسي سابق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وجدت أسماء لزعماء روسيين* 

*لكنه لا يشبه أحد منهم* 

*هو ليس جورباتشوف والمعلومات تقول* 

*ان جورباتشوف كان آخر رئيس للإتحاد السوفييتي المنهار*

*وشككت في خلفه الاوكراني الاصل*

*" فلاديمير ايفانشكو "*

*لكن هذا الرجل بالأسفل صورته هو مابدا لي أقرب له*



*لكن مايحيرني ان الكسندر سلطانوف ليس رئيسا ً* 

*هو  نائب رئيس وزير الخارجية الروسي*

*لست واثقه وبإنتظـار الإجابة الصحيحة*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساعطي بعض المعطيات* 


*كان في عز ازمة  خليج الخنازير*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *ساعطي بعض المعطيات* 
> 
> 
> 
> *كان في عز ازمة خليج الخنازير*



  هو خروشوف ..  الثاني عشر من سبتمبر 1953، كان مولد عصر جديد في الاتحاد السوفييتي الذي انهار وسقطت أعمدته فيما بعد بفعل معاول آخر قادته ميخائيل غورباتشوف. في ذلك التاريخ.. صعد نيكيتا خروشوف الى قمة السلطة السوفييتية كسكرتير أول للحزب الشيوعي واستأسد بها وتوسع في أركانها وظل على قمتها 11 عاما فقط . 

[IMG]http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urllowres&blobheader=image%2Fjpe  g&blobkey=id&blobtable=CImage&blobwhere=1221053038  603&cachecontrol=0%2C4%2C12%2C16%2C20%3A00%3A00+*%  2F*%2F*&ssbinary=true[/IMG] وهو عمر قصير في السلطة، اذا أيقنا أن حكام النظم الشيوعية يخلدون أنفسهم فوق كراسي الحكم إلى أجل غير معلوم! عمر خروشوف في السلطة وان كان قصيرا، الا أنه كان زاخرا بأحداث في غاية السخونة الى درجة أنه كاد يتسبب في نشوب حرب نووية. ولكن بقرار منه تلاشى شبحها وتنفس العالم الصعداء بعد أن حبس أنفاسه 13 يوما، هي من أسوأ أيام القرن العشرين. هذا الزعيم القصير طولا والشامخ بحيله ومكره وألاعيبه.. لم يكن في ريعان شبابه سوى مجرد «ميكانيكي» في المناجم. تحمس للماركسية إلى درجة أنه قاتل في صفوف قواتها الحمراء خلال الحرب الأهلية الدامية. بعدها بحث عن الضوء الذي يجعل منه نجما سياسيا، فدرس بالجامعة العمالية التي تؤهله لكي يشق طريقه إلى الصفوف الأولى في الحزب الشيوعي. 

[IMG]http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urllowres&blobheader=image%2Fjpe  g&blobkey=id&blobtable=CImage&blobwhere=1221053038  606&cachecontrol=0%2C4%2C12%2C16%2C20%3A00%3A00+*%  2F*%2F*&ssbinary=true[/IMG] وانطلق بعد تخرجه حتى صار سكرتيرا أول للحزب في أوكرانيا . وسعى لكي يكون على مقربة من الزعيم جوزيف ستالين الذي وان كان دكتاتورا صارما لا يرحم خصومه، الا أنه لا أحد ينكر أنه مفجر النهضة الصناعية السوفييتية التي تمخضت فيما بعد عن انجازات هائلة جعلت من الاتحاد السوفييتي القوة الند للولايات المتحدة. كان موت ستالين في الخامس من مارس 1953، فرصة لخروشوف كي يصل إلى سدة الحكم في الكرملين. ولكن لم يكن طريقه ممهدا أو مفروشا بالورود. كانت هناك أسماء أخرى بدت على السطح أنها الأقوى منه نفوذا وسلطانا، وعلى رأسهم: جورجي مالنكوف المرشح الأقوى لخلافة ستالين بحكم أنه كان الأقرب اليه وساعده الأيمن. 

ولافرنتي بيريا «الرهيب» وزير أمن الدولة واستخباراتها الذي قيل ان له وراء كل رجل في روسيا جاسوس. وكانت هناك أسماء أخرى. وهو بالنسبة لهم جميعا ليس الأجدر بالزعامة. ومع ذلك استطاع أن يحسم الصراع على السلطة ـ بل كل السلطة من حزب وحكومة ومجلس أعلى ـ لصالحه. 

فقد سقط الأقوياء في الحزب سواء تدريجيا أو على الفور. مالنكوف.. كان سقوطه على مراحل. كان سكرتيرا أول للحزب وبعد أيام قليلة اكتفى بأن يكون رئيسا للوزراء، وهو في العرف السياسي منصب تشريفي. بل لم يدم فيه طويلا. فقد اختار خروشوف المارشال بولغانين بدلا منه بعد عشرين شهرا فقط في رئاسة الحكومة. وبالنسبة ل«الرهيب» بيريا، فقد حوكم بتهمة التجسس لبريطانيا الى جانب اتهامه بأنه زير نساء يعشق الصغيرات منهن. 

خروشوف الذي نجح في تصفية قدامى القيادات وأقواهم نفوذا.. لم يتوقف عند هذا الحد لدعم سلطاته في الكرملين. فقد وجه ضربة قاضية إلى الزعيم الراحل ستالين وهو في قبره على حد تعبير بعض المؤرخين. ففي المؤتمر العشرين للحزب الشيوعي الذي عقد عام 1956 ـ أي بعد ثلاث سنوات من حكمه ـ كشف خروشوف فيما سمي بالتقرير السري عن خطايا ستالين ووحشيته. 

منددا في الوقت نفسه بعبادة الشخصية، قاصدا بذلك ستالين، وداعيا في الوقت نفسه إلى العودة الى مبادئ لينين الديمقراطية. وأراد خروشوف أن يظهر في صورة زعيم أكثر تحررا، يرفض القمع والتسلط، ويحرص على تحسين أحوال المواطن السوفييتي المعيشية. 

وكانت هناك ما سميت ب«الخطة السبعية» من عام 1959 الى 1965، والتي لم تكتمل في وجوده، اذ أسقطوه من فوق عرش الكرملين قبل عام من نهايتها. وكان هدف هذه الخطة، تحقيق مستويات تنموية عالية لتعويض تأخر الاتحاد السوفييتي في اللحاق بدول الغرب الأكثر تقدما ـ اقتصاديا ـ منه. 

أما على الصعيد الخارجي، فقد لمع خروشوف الى درجة كبيرة، وهو الذي أطلق الضوء الأخضر لتأسيس حلف وارسو عام 1955 لمواجهة الحلف الأطلسي «الناتو» الذي تقوده الولايات المتحدة. والمثير أنه قبل ذلك بعام تبنى ما سمي بالتعايش السلمي مع الولايات المتحدة، وزار أميركا عام 1959، ليدشن عصرا جديدا. 

ولكن شهدت بدايات الستينات تدهورا في العلاقات مع واشنطن. ففي خطابه أمام الأمم المتحدة ضرب بحذائه بقوة على الطاولة، قائلا تصريحه الشهير «سندفنكم». ولم يمض وقت طويل، حتى تفجرت أزمة خليج الخنازير التي انتهت بفشل إسقاط حكم كاسترو من خلال مجموعة مدعومة من الاستخبارات الأميركية. 

وكما أشرنا، جعل خروشوف العالم على شفا حرب نووية، عندما نصب السوفييت صواريخهم فوق كوبا على مقربة من الحدود الأميركية، وفي ظل التهديدات الأميركية المخيفة تراجع وسحب الصواريخ لتنتهي أسوأ أزمة في تاريخ الحرب الباردة. 

وفي 14 أكتوبر 1964 أقيل خروشوف عن جميع مناصبه، وخلفه بريجنيف ليبدأ الاتحاد السوفييتي عصرا آخر لم يضف جديدا للسوفييت، بل كان عصر جمود انتهى بصعود غورباتشوف الذي فتح كل النوافذ، فهبت رياح عاصفة أطاحت بالاتحاد السوفييتي. 

إضاءة 

في 16 أكتوبر 1962، تلقى الرئيس الأميركي جون كيندي دلائل على قيام الاتحاد السوفييتي ببناء قواعد لصواريخ نووية في كوبا. وأرسل خطاب تهديد إلى خروشوف بأنه لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي. وأصدر أوامره إلى 56 سفينة أميركية لمحاصرة كوبا، و12 غواصة حاملة لصواريخ نووية بالتوجه إلى سواحل الاتحاد السوفييتي ووضع قاذفات القنابل على أُهْبة الاستعداد ومئتي صاروخ باليستي للإطلاق. 

وتدخل الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة يوثانت بخطة قبلها الطرفان في نهاية الأمر، خاصة بعد أن طلب الأميركيون إبعاد السفن السوفييتية عن المواقع الأميركية لاختبار حسن النوايا. وبالفعل استجاب خروشوف لهذا الطلب فوراً. وانتهت الأزمة في 28 أكتوبر بعد أن تعهد خروشوف بسحب صواريخه من كوبا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انه* 

*نيكيتا خورتشوف* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*








*هوشى منه /1890 - 1969/، احد اكثر القادة السياسيين تأثيرا فى القرن العشرين، وقد اسس الحزب الشيوعى للهند الصينية /فيما بعد الحزب الشيوعى الفيتنامى/ وجمهورية فيتنام الديمقراطية /فيما بعد جمهورية فيتنام الاشتراكية/ فى سبتمبر 1945* 

** 

*هو شى منه* (1890-1969) (باللغة الفيتنامية: Hồ Ch&iacute; Minh)  
مؤسس الدولة الفييتنامية الشمالية و  
رائد النهضة القومية في الهند الصينية 
ينتمى إلى اسرة فقيرة معدمة رفاقه  
كانوا يدعونه "العم هو اللطيف"هاجر 
بريطانيا للعمل هناك عام 1914 خاض مع 
رفاقه حروبا محدودة ضد الاستعمار  
الفرنسى لبلاده 1917 التحق بالحزب 
الشيوعى الفييتنامى و اسس جريدة  
البرياء و اصبح عضوا فاعلا في الحزب. 

في عام 1924 قام بزيارة روسيا و في عام 
1930 اسس "نفوين اى كوك"و الذى عرف 
فيما بعد باسم هوشى منه النواة الاولى 
للحزب الشيوعى الفييتنامى الذى اضحى 
الحزب الاساسى ضمن الحركة الوطنية  
الفييتنامية في عام 1940 دخلت اليابان 
الحرب ضد فرنسا فاحتلت فييتنام و 
بسطت نفوذها مكان الفرنسيين و واصل 
هو شى منه نضاله السياسى و العسكرى 
ضد اليابانيين الذين خسروا الحرب  
العالمية الثانية في 14 آب1945 و اعلن 
في 2 ايلول يوم توقيع اليابان على 
اتفاقية الاستسلام استقلال فييتنام 
اختصارها فيت منه اقرت اتفاقية  
بوتسدام حول المشكلة الفييتنامية بحلول 
البريطانيين مكان اليابانيين في جنوب خط 
عرض 16واحتفاظ هو شى منه بالمناطق  
الشمالية لخط العرض المذكور و مع تمركز 
هوشى منه في الشمال و دعم الصينيين له 
اتخذ من هانويعاصمة لحكومته قامت  
القوات البريطانية بالسماح للفرنسيين 
باحتلال المنطقة الوسطى و الجنوبية 
(اللكوشنثين و الانام) من فييتنام خاض 
هو شى منه معارك عنيفة لاجبار  
الفرنسيين على الانسحاب و كانت هذه 
المعارك التى امتازت بحرب العصابات  
بقيادة القائد العسكرى جياب مرهقة و 
مكلفة للقوات الفرنسية المستعمرة في 
عام 1949 اقيمت جبهة معادية  
للاستعمار الفرنسى في فييتنام قوامها 
هو شى منه و ماو تسي تونغ و الباتيت 
لا الذى كان يقود النضال العسكرى ضد 
فرنسا في لاووس ازاء هذا الحلف الثلاثى 
اقرت فرنسا بهزيمتها العسكرية في 
فييتنام و اعلنت استقلال فييتنام و 
لاووس و كمبوديا و عينت باوداى  
امبراطور الانام رئيس لفييتنام من اجل 
مواجهة الفييتناميين لبعضهم البعض  
فهناك قوات و حكومة فييتنامية عميلة 
للفرنسيين في الجنوب و قوات و حكومة  
فييتنامية مستقلة مدعومة من الصين في  
الشمال بقيادة هو شى منه استطاعت  
فرنسا أن تصور أن الحرب في فييتنام هى 
حرب داخلية أهلية ذات طابع دولى  
لتطلب من الولايات المتحدة المساعدة 
العسكرية و خصوصا ان الاميركيين كانوا 
ينظرون بقلق إلى نمو و تصاعد المد  
الشيوعى في الهند الصينية مترافق هذا 
النمو مع اعلان الحرب الكورية(1950- 
1953) و دخلت الولايات المتحدة المستنقع 
الفييتنامى بدلا من الفرنسيين. 
دعيت الاطراف المتحاربة و الصين لعقد  
مؤتمر بجنيف لتسوية المشكلة الفييتنامية 
و اراد الفيتكونج قبل بداية  
المفاوضات تحقيق نصر ساحق على الفرنسيين 
في اخر معقل لهم في (ديان بيان  
فوليكون)ليكون موقعهم قويا خلال 
المفاوضات و استطاعت قوات الجنرال 
جياب من تدمير اخر المعاقل الرئيسية 
للفرنسيين بعد حصار استمر 60 يوما 
اقرت اتفاقية جنيف 21 تموز1954 على 
تقسيم فيينام إلى جمهورية فييتنام  
الديموقراطية بقيادة هو شى منه  

توفى هو شي منه في ايلول1969 دون ان 
يحقق حلمه التاريخى بتحرير الجنوب و 
اقامة دولة فييتنام الموحدة لكن مع 
استمرار القتال من قبل الثوار و  
تحريرهم للمدن الفييتنامية الجنوبية 
الواحدة تلو الاخرى و تراجع القوات  
الأمريكية استطاعت قوات الفيتكونغ في  
29 نيسان1975 من اسقاط العاصمة سايجون 
نفسها و تغيير اسمها فورا إلى مدينة 
"هو شي منه".

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح  انه* 

*هو شي منه* 

*سؤال صعب تشكري على جوابك ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*سيتم التقييم  قريبا*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*معطيات*  
*ضابط قام بعملية استشهادية عام 1956م*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> ** 
> *معطيات*  
> 
> *ضابط قام بعملية استشهادية عام 1956م*



 
جول جمال


*جول جمال* (1 أبريل 1939 - 4 نوفمبر 1956) هو الضابط السوري البطل الشهيد من البحرية استشهد في حرب السويس عندما انطلق بزورق الطوربيد الخاص به في قلب البارجة الفرنسية الضخمة جان بار Jean Bart وقيل أنه أغرقها بينما كذب ذلك الفرنسيون في حرب السويس عام 1956 وكان قد تطوع في البحرية المصرية. وهو من محافظة حمص السورية. 
ولد جول جمال فى مدينة اللاذقية الساحلية فى سوريا لأسرة مسيحية ارثودكسية فى الاول من ابريل عام 1939 م وكان والده يعمل كطبيب بيطرى وقد شارك الوالد فى المقاومة ضد الاحتلال الفرنسى وكان معروف انه كان من حفظة القران فلم يكن غريبا ان يشب ابنه على حب العروبة. 
كان جول طالبا فى كلية الاداب فى الجامعة السورية عندما تركها فى ستبمر 1953 عندما ارسل فى بعثة عسكرية ضمن عشر طلاب سوريين للالتحاق بالكلية البحرية فى مصر و هكذا تحقق حلمه بان يصبح ضابط فى سلاح البحرية . 
و قد نال جول فى مايو 1956 شهادة البكالوريس فى الدراسات البحرية و كان ترتيبه الاول على الدفعة ليصير الملازم ثاني جول جمال وفى شهر يوليو من نفس العام فوجئ العالم كله بقرار الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم شركة قناة السويس للملاحة كشركة مساهمة مصرية وبدأت بوادر عاصفة سياسية دبلوماسية سياسية غربية فى الهبوب لتتحول الى عاصفة حربية ضاربة سيناء قبل ان تعصف بمدن القناة وهي عاصفة العدوان الثلاثي انجلترا و فرنسا واسرائيل.[1] 
لم يرحل جول وبقية افراد البعثة السورية من مصر بعد التخرج فى تلك الفترة لأن مصر استوردت زوارق طوربيد حديثة وقد رأت الحكومة السورية فى ذلك الوقت انه من الافضل ان يتم تدريب ضباطها على تلك الزوارق الحديثة . و ربما كان القدر يلعب لعبته ليكتب اسطورة جديدة بدأت فى ليلة الرابع من نوفمبر. 

فى ليلة 4 نوفمبر فى منتصف الليل التقط جول وأقرانه بث فرنسي للسفينة الحربية جان بارت العملاقة اول سفينة مزودة بردار فى العالم و كانت مهمتها عندما تصل بالقرب من شاطىء بورسعيد ان تدمر ما تبقى من المدينة التى كادت ان تكون مدينة اشباح بعد قصف سلاح الطيران الملكي والبحرية الملكي البريطانيين. 
على الفور بلغ جول قائده جلال الدسوقي رحمه الله واقترح ان يذهب فى دورية الى تلك المنطقة المحددة التى ستكون فيها السفينة و على عكس اللوائح التى تمنع خروج اى اجنبى فى دورية بحرية اعطه الدسوقى تصريح للخروج بعد اصرار جول ان فى وقت المعركة لا فرق بين مصرى او سورى و ان مصر كسوريا لا فرق بينهما. 

فى تلك الليلة خرجت ثلاث زوارق طروبيد لمقابلة فخر البحرية الفرنسية و كانت مقابلة عكس كل التوقعات التى قد ترجح كفة السفينة العملاقة فقد تصدت لها الثلاث زوراق فى معركة قل لما تحدث مثلها فى تاريخ المعركة البحرية. 
لم يدمر جول السفينة جان بارت ولم يقسمها الى نصفين كما هو شاع ولكن هو ورفاقه الشهداء الابرار اصابوها بالشلل مضحين بأغلى ما يملكون وهو ارواحهم من اجل بورسعيد من اجل مصر. 
مات جول جمال هو ورفاقه ليصبحوا شهداءً. 
ويصبح ذاك الشاب السورى المسيحى سليمان الحلبى القرن العشرين و سخرية القدر ان من قتله الحلبى كان ايضا محتل فرنسى على أرض مصر.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الله الله الله* 


*جواب  رائع ابنتي* 

*نورس الشرق* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرائدة المسلمة انوشة انصاري..*


*ولدت أنوشة الانصاري في* *12 سبتمبر**1966** ،و هى أمريكية من أصل إيراني ترأس شركة* *prodea systems** .*
*في* *18 سبتمبر**2006** أصبحت أنوشة أنصاري أول سيدة مسلمة و أول إيرانية تصل إلى الفضاء, و هى تعتبر رابع[سائح فضائى] إلى المحطة الفضائية الدولية حيث تحملت كافة تكاليف الرحلة التى يقوم بها برنامج الفضاء الروسى . تكلفت الرحلة 20 مليون دولار و انطلقت انوشة في مركبة الفضاء* *الروسيةسويوز** من قاعدة بايكونور بكازاخستان مع رائدي الفضاء الروسي ميخائيل تورين والأمريكي مايكل لوبيز-ألغريا، اللذين حلا مكان فينوغرادوف وويليامز على المحطة الفضائية الدولية.*
*ورفض مسؤولو الفضاء الروسي لقب سائحة، الذي التصق بها، مشيرين إلى أن أنصاري التي جمعت ثروتها من صناعة التكنولوجيا الرقمية، ستنفذ برنامجا علميا خلال اقامتها، التي تستغرق 8 أيام في المحطة. و استمرت رحلتها العلمية السياحية احدى عشر يوما,وبالإضافة إلى أنصاري، أعادت سيوز أيضاً كلاً من رائدي الفضاء الروسي بافل فينوغرادوف والأمريكي جيفري ويليامز. وهبطت الكبسولة الفضائية الروسية "سيوز" على الأرض بسلام في شمال كازاخستان، بعد نحو ثلاث ساعات من دخولها المجال الجوي للأرض، حيث كانت تنتشر فرق الإنقاذ بالإضافة إلى نحو 12 طائرة مروحية لمساعدة طاقم المركبة على الخروج.*
*وقبل أن يتم نقل طاقم المركبة وأول سائحة فضائية إلى أحد المراكز الطبية، لإجراء فحوص لهم، لوحت أنصاري بيدها وقد علت وجهها ابتسامة عريضة، بعد أن قدم لها مستقبلوها باقة ورود حمراء مربوطة بشريط قرنفلي.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح  100%* 

*ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*تم التقييم* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## 7mammah

** 




*malkolm X* 
*هل تعلم شىء عن الشخصية الأسطورية المسماه مالكولم أكس ؟؟؟*



*انه مسلم امريكى قاوم العنصرية ضد السود فى امريكا* 
*هو العلامة الفارقة فى اخد السود لحقوقهم كمواطنين فى امريكا* 

*مالكولم إكس malkolm X* 
*او ما اطلق على نفسة بعد اسلامه ( مالك شاباز )* 
*ناشط وزعيم افريقي امريكي وفيلسوف ومؤلف وناشط وزعيم أسود* 
*وداعيا لحقوق السود ومحاربا للعنصريه السائدة في اميركا آنذاك* 
** 
*ولد في 1925-5-19 في المستشفى الجامعي في أوماها- نبراسكا -*  
*الولايات المتحدة* 
*أبيه ( الإيرل ليتل ) احد اتباع يو إن آي أي*  
*وكان احد الوعاظ المتشددين للسود* 
*احرق بيته، وضويق، وهدد*
*وفي النهايه قتل دهساً من العنصريين البيض* 
*خرج مالكولم من المدرسة في سنّ خمسة عشر*  
*واصبح مالكولم احد الأشرار* 

*وليصبح ذو علاقة بجناح عالم الجريمة بوسطن (حتى 1942).* 
*ادين بالسرقة في سن العشرين، وبقى في السجن*  
*حتى عمر سبعة وعشرون .* 
*أثناء سجنه إنضمّ إلى أمّة الإسلام ،* 
*ودرس تعليمات أليجه محمد بالكامل .*  
*وحين أطلق سراحة في 1952 كان قد تغير .*  

*تزوج عام 1958 من امرأة تدعي (بيتي )* 
** 
 
*قوته كانت في كلماته*  
*فلا يكاد يمر يوما مالم يلقي فيه خطابا او يلتقي برجالات الاعلام والصحافيين* 
*بل كان هو المميز في وقته على الاطلاق قال عنه المختلفون معه :*  
*قد لا توافق على كل ما تسمعه من مالكوم اكس وقد توافق على بعض منه* 
*أو لا توافق على أى من كلامه ولكنك*  
*لا يمكنك أن تصبح نفس الشخصية التى كانت من قبل*  
*حتما ستصبح شخصا آخر*  
 
*وهو خير من وصف محنة السود بوضوح كبير وجرّم البيض بشدّة*  
*ولمدّة إثنا عشر سنة وعظ بأنّ الرجل الأبيض كان الشيطان*  

*التغيير إلى الإسلام الحقيقي* 
 

 
*في مارس/آذار 12, 1964 فضح مالكولم إكس أليجه محمد* 
*وممارساته الجنسية الغير شرعيه وبالتالي استعدى عليه كثير من اصدقائه*  
*من امثال محمد علي الذى كان فى الأمس صديقه ونصيره* 


*بعد ذلك ترك مالكولم أمّة الإسلام بهدف بدء منظمه خاصه به*  
*وكان بعمر ثمانية وثلاثون سنة .* 
*وبالفعل تمكن من ذلك بل واثار اتباع اليجا محمد ضدة وتركة كثير منهم*  

*يقول مالكولم : رأيت بأنّ الرجال ذوو البشرة البيضاء أخوة حقّا أكثر من أي* 
*شيء آخر في الحج*  
*وكانت تلك بداية تعديل جذري في وجهة نظري الكاملة*  
*حول الرجال " البيض".*  
*وكان هناك عشرات آلاف من الحجاج و من جميع أنحاء العالم.* 
*من ذوو العيون الزرق إلى الأفريقيين ذوي البشرة السوداء الى من هم من* 
*شرق آسيا .* 
*لكنّنا كنّا جميعا نشارك في نفس الطقوس بروح الوحدة والإخوّة*  
*فأيقنت انة يجب على أمريكا فهم الإسلام* 
*لأن هذا الدين الواحد هو الذي يمحو من مجتمعنا مشكلة التعصب للجنس* 
*والتفرقه .* 

*رؤية مالكولم الجديدة لأمريكا* 
*يقول :* 
*أعتقد بأنّ الله الآن يعطي العالم ما يسمّى بمجتمع أبيض 'مسيحي'* 
*فرصته الأخيرة للندم والتكفير*  
*عن جرائم إستغلال وإستعباد شعوب العالم الغير بيضاء.* 
*هو بالضبط مثل الله حين أعطى فرعون فرصة لترك الاستعباد ،* 
*لكن فرعون أصرّ في رفضه لإعطاء العدالة إلى أولئك الذين إضطهد*  
*فكان له التدمير والفناء .* 
*توحد الاجناس تحت الله الواحد* 
*في أثناء حجّه بدأ بكتابة رسائل إلى مساعديه الموالين في المسجد الإسلامي* 
*المشكّل حديثا في هارليم* 
*وطلب منهم بأنّ تنسخ رسالته وتوزع إلى الصحافة والذي كتب فيها :* 
*أبدًا لم اشهد مثل هذا الكرم المخلص والروح الساحقة للإخوّة الحقيقية* 
*كما يمارسة الناس بكلّ الألوان والاجناس هنا في هذه الأرض المقدّسة* 
*القديمة، منزل إبراهيم ومحمد وكلّ الأنبياء الآخرون .*  
*تراث مالكولم إكس* 
*كان يعرف بأ نه اصبح غير مرغوبا فيه الآن لا من قبل الحكومه الفيدراليه*  
*ولا من منظمه أمه الاسلام*  
*فكان ان جهز نفسه لجميع الاحتمالات السيئه*  
*الى ان جاء هذا التاريخ 1965-2-21*  
*و كان على اهبه الاستعداد لإعطاء خطاب في نيويورك*  
*حين ذاك أصيب من قبل ثلاثة رجال سود بعدة طلقات ناريه صرعته طريحا* 
*على خشبه مسرح الالقاء*  
*أثّرت حياة مالكولم إكس على الأمريكان وبخاصه السود* 
*فقد أثر في إبن أليجه محمد (والاس ) و الذي بعد موت أبّيه قاد أتباع أمّة* 
*الإسلام .* 
*كتب العديد من الكتاب عن مالكولم إكس (malkolm X )*  
*وكان من أبرزهم أليكس هايلي*  
*الذي كتب سيرة مالكولم الذاتية وكتب ملحمة فيما بعد* 
*لتجربه عائلة أفريقية إسلامية*  
*وانتج فلم لحياة "مالكولم إكس" قام ببطولتة دينزيل واشنطن*  
*في دور مالكولم إكس .* 
*ومن اهم اقوال مالكولم إكس المسلم :* 
*أنا لست عنصرياً ، وأنا لا أومن بأي شكل من أشكال التمييز العنصري ، ولا* 
*بأي شكل من أشكال التفرقه ،*  
*أنا أومن بالاسلام فقط .* 
*وله من البنات ست وليس له اولاد*  
*وهن أتاله وقبيله وإليسا وجميله و ملاك و مليكة* 
*والاخيرتان توأمان ولدتا بعد موته* 
*ترك مالكوم اكس علامة فارقة فى تاريخ السود فى امريكا بل وعلى الثقافة* 
*الامريكية لدرجة أن هناك مدارس باسمه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  رائع وشامل* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 


*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

معطيات للصورة 

هو 

سياسي ودبلوماسي   جزائري

----------


## عنيده

يمكن .. 

الاخضر الابراهيمي 

تحياتي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم   انه الاخضر الايراهيمي* 

*وزير الخارجية الجزائري الاسبق*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*عنيدة*

*سيتم التقييم  الان* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذا ممكن عمو..*
*لو معلومة بسيطه ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أديب عالمى وشاعر مشهور يعتبره  الكثيرون أحد أهم المفكرين الافارقه من القرن العشرين*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *أديب عالمى وشاعر مشهور يعتبره الكثيرون أحد أهم المفكرين الافارقه من القرن العشرين*



 
ولد ليوبولد سيدار سنجور الطفل في 9 أكتوبر 1906 لأسرة كاثوليكية بمدينة جوان على ساحل السنغال، وقد كان مختلفا عن أقرانه كثيرا؛ فرغم أن أسرته تُعد برجوازية متوسطة من الناحية الاقتصادية فإن المحيط الاجتماعي حوله آنذاك لم يكن يؤهله لدوره الذي سيلعبه في الحياة، وقد تلقى تعليمًا فرنسيًا خالصًا في الإرساليات الدينية..
أثبت تمكنه وتفوقه العقلي، فنبغ في دراسة اللغة الفرنسية حتى أرسلته فرنسا لتلقي تعليمه بالمدرسة الثانوية بكلية سان لويس ثم جامعة السوربون؛ حيث زامل فيها كثيرًا من المشاهير وأقربهم إليه جورج بومبيدو.. حصل على درجة الأجريجاسيون (وهي درجة فرنسية تفوق الدكتوراة) في النحو الفرنسي.. ثم عين بمدارس فرنسا ومعاهدها العليا ليكون أول أفريقي يعين في هذا المنصب.. وزامل في هذه الفترة "إيميه سيزار" رفيقه الذي بدأ معه في النقاش لتكوين الإطار الفكري لمدرسة الزنوجة.
التصق به لقب "الأول" حتى يبدو أنه من الصعب حصر المجالات التي حصد فيها هذا اللقب بمهارة؛ فكان أول أفريقي يتخرج في السوربون 1931، وأول كاتب أسود تستقبله الأكاديمية الفرنسية عام 1984، وأول رئيس للسنغال المستقلة 1960، وهو أول رئيس أفريقي يتخلى عن رئاسة دولته 1981..*شاعر في الأصل وسياسي رغم أنفه!!*بدأ من الثقافة ومر بالسياسة، ولكنه لم يتوقف أبدا عن عشقه للأدب والشعر.. فواقع وطنه وقارته كان يملي عليه المساهمة في قضايا بلاده لا الانعزال في الأبراج العاجية؛ فعلى الرغم من انغماسه في السياسة وتطلعاته لقيادة شعبه فإنه لم يتخلَّ عن أحلامه الثقافية والأدبية؛ ففي أوج انشغاله بالحياة السياسية أسس عام 1974 مجلة ثقافية اسمها "الأميرة الأفريقية"، وهي مجلته التي أرضت ميوله الأدبية، وفرغ فيها إمكاناته الإبداعية الشعرية.. كما أنه لم يتوقف عن كتابة الشعر؛ فالدواوين الثمانية التي نشرها انقسمت بين 4 قبل توليه الرئاسة و4 بعدها، وهي: أغاني الظل 1945، القرابين السوداء 1948، أغنيات إلى ناييت 1949، حبشيات 1956، الدياجير 1962، مرثيات الرياح الخفيفة 1969، رسالة من فصل شتوي 1973، مرثيات جليلة عام 1979.
مُنح سنجور الدكتوراة الفخرية من 30 جامعة أشهرها السوربون، وهارفارد، والقاهرة، وأبيدجان، وبيروت، وباريس، كما حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1968.. كما حصل على عدد ضخم من الجوائز والألقاب،* ومن الجوائز التي نالها*: الجائزة الدولية الكبرى للشعر 1963.. الميدالية الذهبية للغة الفرنسية عن مجمل مؤلفاته 1963، جائزة أبو لينير 1974، جائزة موناكو الأدبية 1977، أمير الشعراء 1978، جائزة ألفريد دوفينين 1980.*الثقافة الفرنسية في حياته*تعد علاقة السنغال بفرنسا علاقة خاصة جدا ومختلفة؛ فهي أول مستعمرة شاركت في المؤسسات السياسية الفرنسية، وكانت لها دومًا وضعية خاصة؛ فهي قد رحبت بالثقافة الفرنسية واتجهت إليها، ووجدت فيه عضدًا لها في هذا العالم..
أحس شارل ديجول السياسي الداهية أن روح التحرر أخذت تدب في أفريقيا، وأن مسألة خروج أفريقيا من السيطرة الفرنسية أصبحت مسألة وقت فحسب، فأراد ألا تخرج أفريقيا الغنية بطبيعتها ومواردها خروجا تاما من العباءة الفرنسية، وأن يبقى لفرنسا وضعها المميز داخل القارة السمراء؛ ففكر أن تدخل الدول طواعية تحت مظلة فرنسا مقابل بعض الامتيازات التي تحصل عليها هذه الدول، واختار ديجول بعض الشخصيات الأفريقية البارزة لتدرس انضواء هذه الدول تحت لواء الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية، وكان على رأس هذه الشخصيات ليوبولد سنجور وذلك عام 1945.. وأصبحت السنغال أول مستعمرة فرنسية، وذلك إثر إجراء استفتاء شعبي جرى في 11 سبتمبر 1958 حول الاستقلال الجزئي، والاشتراك في المجموعة الفرنسية، ووافق 67.4% من المشتركين على الاستقلال والبقاء ضمن المجموعة الفرانكفونية.
ففي ظل هذا المناخ غير المتصادم مع فرنسا والراغب في الاندماج معها.. نشأ سنجور سياسيا، وتكونت وجهة نظره الخاصة في الفرنسية، التي عبرت عن شعبه، في أن الفرنسية -تبعا لرأيه- "ثقافة كما هي أسلوب في التفكير والتصرف بطريقة متميزة في اكتشاف المشاكل وحلها".*سنجور.. مؤيدون كثر ومعارضون كثر..*يعتبر ليوبولد سنجور نموذجا يستحق التأمل؛ فالبعض يراه من تلك النخبة الكاثوليكية التي تبنتها فرنسا في كل مستعمرة من مستعمراتها لتكون أبواقا دعائية للثقافة الفرنسية، ولتضمن فرنسا من خلال تسليمها لهم مقاليد السلطة في بلادهم أن يظل الفكر الفرنسي والتبعية السياسية لفرنسا هي الأصل في هذه البلاد، وأن الحريات التي تدافع عنها فرنسا، وتدّعي أنها سيدتها الأولى في العالم تساق إلى مذبح الديكتاتورية حفاظا على الهيمنة الفرنسية الدائمة، إذا ما وجد من يناوئ أو يعارض التواجد الفرنسي في هذه المستعمرات؛ لذا فقد لقبه الغربيون بما ينم عن رضاهم التام عنه؛ فقد لقبه شارل ديجول بأنه أعظم عظماء أفريقيا، ولقبه آخرون بأنه المعتدل الحكيم.. فثمة وجهة نظر أخرى ترى أنه -تبعا لأحد المتخصصين في الشأن السنغالي- "لم يشأ أن يقف في وجه النهر الفرنسي العاتي آنذاك، لكنه وقف على قدميه في صلابة وشرب منه حتى ارتوى، بل سبح في تياره أحيانًا أخرى.."، وسنجور هو رجل الدهشة؛ فعلى الرغم من اعتزازه لزنجيته فإن ذلك الاعتزاز لم يتحول أبدا إلى تعصب أو كراهية أو مقت للرجل الأبيض..*فلسفة الزنجية*عاش سنجور للزنجية وأفريقيا فمنذ بواكير حياته أسس مجلة "العالم الأسود" عام 1931، ثم "الطالب الأسود"، وزاد من اعتناقه لهذا الفكر أنه أجبر على المشاركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية ووقع في الأسر رغم أنه يرى أن أفريقيا والمستعمرات لا ناقة لها في الحرب ولا جمل.
يرى هذا الفكر أن الزنجية هي مجموعة من المفاهيم والمرجعيات التي تؤثر في سلوك الزنجي وتحكم طريقة تفكيره وأسس علاقاته.. وأن الزنجية هي التي تحمي التراث الأفريقي، وتثبت أن أفريقيا ذات حضارات قديمة تستطيع أن تقف مع الحضارة الفرنسية موقف الندية، ولا تكتفي الزنجية بالأخذ السلبي عن الفرنسية، وإنما يكون ثمة استيعاب في اتجاهين متضادين بين الحضارتين أخذًا ومنحًا..
لم يفِ أحد للزنجية مثلما فعل (سنجور) حتى أصبح فيلسوفها الأول ومنظر هذا الفكر، ويعتبر سنجور أحد أهم الشخصيات التي دعمت الإحساس بالاعتزاز لدى الزنوج بلونهم وشخصيتهم المميزة واكتشاف نقاط القوة في أنفسهم، ولم يكن الرجل متعصبًا لزنجيته، لكنه كان عاشقًا مخلصًا لها في إطار حبه للإنسان بوجه عام.. فهو يحكم على الزنجية بإنصاف ويذكر ما لها وما عليها، فيرى أن على الزنجية أن تتأهب للانفتاح على العالم والأخذ من شتى القيم الثقافية والإنسانية، ويجب علينا كزنوج أن نستوعب ونؤثر أكثر مما يستوعبنا الغير أو يؤثر فينا.
والزنجية لديه وإن كانت لا تعني أفريقيا فحسب فإنه يرى في هذه القارة السمراء هو، يرى أفريقيا الصدر الحنون والأم التي تفتح ذراعيها وتحتضن كل زنوج العالم.. وبجملة أخرى كأن الزنجية هي احتواء لجميع الزنوج وإكسابهم المفاهيم الغربية وهضمها ثم تحويلها إلى ثقافة أفريقية أصيلة بعد تفاعلها مع الروح الزنجية الشفافة..
لقد أعاد سنجور اكتشاف الزنجية حين قدم وجهها الجميل للعالم.. الوجه المشع بالصفاء والسلام والروحانية المميزة، واعتقد أن ثمة أملا لدى الثقافة الفرنسية والغرب عامة لتطوير الأفارقة والارتقاء بالحياة والحضارة الأفريقية..*الإسلام والعروبة عند سنجور*يدعو سنجور إلى الامتزاج بين العرب والأفارقة؛ فعلى العرب الأفارقة والزنوج أن يختلطوا بالمصاهرة والنسب؛ لأنه يرى أن الأفريقانية تتكون من عنصرين أساسيين: العروبة والزنوجة، وهو من جهة أخرى يؤكد على وجود روابط لغوية وثقافية عديدة بين العنصرين العربي والزنجي.
وعن الإسلام فيعتقد سنجور أن العودة إلى الإسلام وروحانيته الصافية هي خير سبيل للمسلمين الزنوج ليوائموا بين إسلامهم وزنجيتهم؛ فهو لا يرى تعارضًا بين الفكرتين بل يراهما متكاملتين متعاضدتين.*الاشتراكية على الطريقة السنجورية*اعتنق سنجور الاشتراكية ووجدها فرصة لتخليص المجتمع السنغالي من البؤس والتخلف والمرض والأمية في هذا المجتمع، ولكنه لم يكن وفيًا إلا للزنجية وللشعوب الأفريقية؛ فرفض كل ما رآه يضرها وينمي الصراعات داخلها.. فقد رفض مبدأ "صراع الطبقات"، وكذلك "ديكتاتورية البروليتاريا" و"الفلسفة المادية" وغيرها من المفاهيم الماركسية التي رآها تضر المجتمع الأفريقي.. خاصة أن النظرية الاشتراكية وليدة أوروبا المختلفة في ظروفها الحضارية جذريا مع الظروف الحضارية الأفريقية.
كما أن اشتراكيته كانت دينية تؤمن بالعقائد السماوية وتحترم جميع الأديان، ولسنجور كلمته المأثورة: "يمكن لنا أن نكون اشتراكيين، ونظل مؤمنين"..
كما أنه حمل على فكرة التأميم بشدة؛ لأنه يرى أنها تؤدي إلى هروب رؤوس الأموال والكوادر الفنية التي تحتاجها البلاد، ويرى أن مجرد تشغيل هذه الأموال للعمالة السنغالية وإعادة استثمار جزء من أرباحها في البلاد ودفع الضرائب أجدى.
أسس في حياته السياسية عددًا من الأحزاب على مدار تاريخه منها "حزب الكتلة الديمقراطي"، كما أنشأ هيئة برلمانية بعنوان "مستقلو ما وراء البحار" بعد انفصاله عن الحزب الاشتراكي الفرنسي لاتجاهات الحزب الشيوعية عام 1948، كما أسس حزب الاتحاد التقدمي، الذي تغير اسمه عام 1976 إلى الحزب الاشتراكي، وانتخب سنجور رئيسًا للسنغال عام 1960. *العلمانية والتبعية والديكتاتورية.. كبوات الجواد*رغم أن عدد مسلمي السنغال يبلغ 90%، فإن سنجور نصّ في دستوره على أن السنغال علمانية ديمقراطية واجتماعية، وهذه إحدى مساوئه من وجهة نظر معارضيه، إضافة إلى الخطأ الأكبر في حياته الخاص بدستور 1963 الذي ركز السلطات أكثر وأكثر في يد سنجور، وهو ما جعله قادرًا- قانونًا- على قمع المعارضين والمخالفين، خاصة في ضوء نظرته الخاصة بالتعدد في إطار الحزب الواحد، والتي راوح بينها وبين التعدد الحزبي الجزئي في آن آخر.
ورغم أنه أول رئيس أفريقي يستقيل من منصبه ويتنازل عن السلطة فإن البعض لا يجد في ذلك إكبارا للديمقراطية بقدر ما هو تكريس للشمولية؛ فقد حرص أن يزرع مكانه رئيس الوزراء عبده ضيوف، كما أن من مساوئه بالنسبة للقضية العربية أنه لم يتحمس حيال الصراع العربي -الإسرائيلي لقطع العلاقات مع إسرائيل…لكنه في عام 1980 قبل رحيله فتح مكتبًا لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بداكار ذات وضع دبلوماسي على مستوى سفارة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*شكرا ابنتي* 

*نورس الشرق * 

*تم التقييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*تحيه طيبه اخواني* 
*صاحب الصوره هو* 
*صلاح خلف ابو اياد*
*هو قائد فلسطيني استشهد* 
*ويعطيكم العافيه على هذا الجهد الرائع* 
*مشكورين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بنت الوفاء وحياك معانا وتستحقي تقييم مني :)*
*دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعد من ابرز علماء الشيعة في الشام فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد  عبدالله نظام  حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *جواب صحيح عزيزتي بنت الوفاء وحياك معانا وتستحقي تقييم مني :)*
> 
> 
> *دمت بخير وبعافية*



*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*وتشكر ايضا  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 


*نعم الجواب  صحيح  100%*



*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## عنيده

*ابي لو تضع معلومه بسيطه بس عنه ؟؟*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

صاحب الصوره هو 
*رئيس فرنسي سابق اسمه جورج بومبيدو* 
*ومشكورين ويعطيكم العافيه*
*وتشكرو على دعمكم لي ياعيون لا تنام  وأبو طارق* 
*تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*انه جورج بومبيدو*

*رئيس  جمهورية  فرنسا السابق* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*بنت الوفاء* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي صاحبة الصورة * 


*مناضلة  عربية  مشهورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*جميلة بو حريد


المرأة التي صفق لها العالم طويلاً محبة واعتزازاً وتقديراً، هي المرأة التي سيستيقظ الشهداء من مقابرهم إذا ما تكلمت، أما التاريخ فسيركع تحت قدميها إجلالاً وإنصاتاً، هي الشخصية التي اختارها التاريخ لتكون بين أبرز خمس شخصيات سياسية طبعت القرن العشرين· هي ليست مجرد اسم رنان في التاريخ العربي الجزائري، إنها رمز مضيء من رموز الكرامة العربية والحرية الإنسانية، هي تجسيد للنزوع المقدس نحو كل ما هو جميل في الحياة البشرية، إنها قصيدة في تراب الوجدان الجزائري والعربي والإنساني، إنها شجرة مثمرة وخالدة في تربة الروح وفي ماء الحلم ودم التحرر القومي والوطني والإنساني·


الجزائر سيدتها العظيمة، تخشى عليها ومستعدة لأن تفديها بما تبقى لديها من عمر وجسد نحيل وبصر ضعيف·
وحدهم العظماء يعرفون معنى الصمت، لذلك انسحبت ببساطة وفي سكون تام كأي كائن جريح، هربت داخل مرايا النسيان واختارت الصمت الصادق، المخيف، الجبار، والجليل سنوات طويلة··· ولأنها تعرف متى يجب أن يشق الصمت فإنها في اللحظة المناسبة تصرخ صرختها المهيبة: يا جزائر، يا وطني يا أنا يا نحن يا شهداء أحياء وأحياء أموات اطلقوا سبيل الحياة حتى لا نظل في السرداب المظلم ما دام هناك من يصر على سرقة شمس الفقراء والكادحين ومادام المسروق يبارك سارقه·



كثيرون يعتبرون أن جميلة بو حيرد هي أبرز المناضلات من أجل الحرية في القرن العشرين. لكن المعلومات المتوفرة عن هذه البطلة التي دخلت التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه في خمسينيات وستينيات القرن الماضي قليلة إلى حد كبير، ولأسباب غامضة للغاية. وفي الواقع، يبدو وكأن ستاراً يلقى عمداً عليها وحولها في محاولة لطمس اسمها ودفعها إلى زوايا النسيان.

المعلومات حول دورها – على الرغم من أهميته – في ثورة التحرير الجزائرية تتكون في معظمها من سطور قليلة متناثرة هنا وهناك. ولربما يكون من السهل جداً على المرء أن يعثر على مصادر معلومات غزيرة ومفصلة عن الكثير من رفاق جميلة في النضال ممن لعبوا أدواراً أقل أهمية من دورها. وذلك في النتيجة يثير العديد من التساؤلات عن الأسباب والدوافع، وخصوصاً أنه لا تكاد مدينة أو بلدة عربية تخلو من شارع أو مدرسة يحملان اسم هذه المناضلة.

وقد يكون من السهل علينا أن ندرك أسباب محاولات تجاهلها لو أخذنا في اعتبارنا حجم ما قدمته جميلة للثورة الجزائرية، حتى بعد اعتقالها، أو خلال محاكمتها أو سجنها، ومدى إسهامها في نجاح الثورة، وفي وقت لاحق في ترسيخ أهمية النضال الوطني ضد الاستعمار. لكن ما يحزن في الأمر أن الدوائر الرسمية في البلاد التي قاتلت من أجل تحررها تعتذر، وبأدب مبالغ فيه، عن عدم توفر معلومات عن جميلة بو حيرد، لتعرض بدلاً عنها معلومات عن شخصيات أخرى. وقد زاد الطين بلةً أن مسؤولاً في إحدى سفارات الجزائر أبلغني أن الشيء الوحيد المتوفر عن جميلة هو أن اسمها ورد لديهم في قوائم شهداء الثورة، علماً بأن جميلة بو حيرد مازالت حية ترزق حتى هذه اللحظة.



قصة جميلة لا تبدأ مع اندلاع الثورة عام 1954، بل تعود في الواقع إلى عام 1830، عندما غزت فرنسا الجزائر واحتلتها بعد أن تعرض قنصلها للإهانة على يد الحاكم الجزائري الذي كان يحمل لقب الداي. وقد حارب الجزائريون قوات الاحتلال بضراوة، لكن عدوهم كان يتفوق عليهم عدة وعدداً. وعلى مدى العقود الخمسة اللاحقة، كانت معظم أراضي الجزائر الخصبة قد صودرت ومنحت لمستوطنين فرنسيين وصل عددهم إلى ربع مليون في الوقت الذي كان فيه عدد الشعب الجزائري يتناقص باطراد.

وقبل سنوات من اندلاع نيران الحرب العالمية الثانية، قامت فرنسا رسمياً بضم الجزائر إليها لتصبح مقاطعة فرنسية في أفريقيا. وعلى الرغم من رفض الشعب الجزائري للإجراء الفرنسي، فقد قامت قوات الاحتلال بتجنيد شباب الجزائر للقتال دفاعاً عن فرنسا خلال الحرب. إلا أن الفترة التي أعقبت الحرب كانت أكثر دموية للجزائريين من الحرب نفسها.

كان من الواضح أن فرنسا التي خرجت منتصرة من الحرب، ستأكل وعوداً أطلقتها بمنح الحرية للجزائريين لو قاتلوا معها. وكان من الطبيعي أن يؤدي ذلك إلى اندلاع مظاهرات سلمية لأشهر متتالية احتجاجاً على المعاملة السيئة لقوات الاحتلال بعد الحرب (من الأمثلة الشهيرة على ذلك حصر توزيع الخبر على الأوروبيين فقط، أما غيرهم فحصتهم كانت من خبز الشعير). وكان أكثر من 15.000 شخص قد تظاهروا في مستغانم دونما حادث يذكر. لكن ذلك سرعان ما تغير عندما قام الجيش الفرنسي بارتكاب مذبحة مريعة في شوارع بلدة سطيف وجوارها علة مدى أيام قليلة رداً على المظاهرات السلمية.

ففي الثامن من مايو 1945، وهو اليوم الذي اختاره الحلفاء للاحتفال بانتصارهم على النازية، تجمع آلاف الجزائريين قرب أحد مساجد البلدة للقيام بمسيرة سلمية سبق لمنظميها أن حصلوا على موافقة السلطات عليها. لكن القوات الفرنسية التي جيء بها من قسنطينة لم تمهل الجماهير كثيراً، حيث فتحات عليها نيران رشاشاتها.

وخلال دقائق كانت الجثث تملأ شوارع الحي. وتحدث الشهود عن مناظر مرعبة. فقد كان مرتزقة الفرقة الأجنبية الشهيرة بقسوتها في الجيش الفرنسي يمسكون الأطفال من أرجلهم ويضربون برؤوسهم الجدران والصخور، ويبقرون بطون الحوامل ويلقون بالقنابل اليدوية في مداخن المنازل لقتل قاطنيها. كما تعرض من حاولوا دفن القتلى إلى مجازر مماثلة بنيران الرشاشات وسط المقابر.

وتشير السجلات العامة إلى أن المستوطنين الأوروبيين أفزعتهم بادرة التظاهر إلى درجة أنهم كانوا يشجعون جنودهم على قتل الجميع. وهكذا توسعت المذبحة على مدى الأيام القليلة التالية، فقصفت المزارع القرى القريبة بالمدفعية، فيما استخدم الطيران لدك كل ما لم يطله مدى المدفعية. وقد سقط في تلك المجزرة الشنعاء أكثر من 45.000 شهيد جزائري.

ومن الروايات التي تبين بشاعة الحدث، أن عقيداً مسؤولاً عن دفن القتلى تعرض للوم بسبب بطئه في العمل، فأجاب قائلاً "أنتم تقتلون بأسرع من طاقتنا على الدفن."!!

كانت لمذبحة سطيف وغيرها من الأحداث المماثلة أبلغ الأثر في تلقين الجزائريين درساً بالغ الأهمية: الفرنسيون لن يمنحوهم حريتهم أبداً إذا لم يقاتلوا من أجلها.

في ذلك المناخ العام ولدت جميلة بو حيرد وترعرعت في عائلة متوسطة الحال. وقد تلقت تعليمها في مدرسة فرنسية، لكنها سرعان ما انضمت لحركة المقاومة السرية عن طريق شقيقها. وكانت آنذاك فتاة باهرة الجمال وجريئة للغاية.

وقد عملت خلال أعوام انطلاقة الثورة كمسؤولة ارتباط مع القائد سعدي ياصف. كما أن تقارير غير مؤكدة تتحدث عن أنها تولت لبعض الوقت مسؤولية العمليات المسلحة في العاصمة، الجزائر.

كانت الثورة الجزائرية 1954-1965 واحدة من أقوى حركات النضال ضد الاستعمار، والتي اجتاحت في تلك العقود آسيا وأفريقيا. وقد انطلقن العملية الأولى للثورة في الأول من نوفمبر 1954، عندما هاجم فدائيو جبهة التحرير الوطني قوة جزائرية في جبال الأوراس الشرقية. وكانت المعنويات الفرنسية آنذاك تعاني الكثير بعد الهزيمة المذلة التي لحقت بقواتهم في معركة ديان بيان فو الشهيرة، والتي خطت سطور نهاية الاحتلال الفرنسي للهند الصينية، وبالتالي نهاية الإمبراطورية الاستعمارية الفرنسية.

وقد لقي الكفاح المسلح دعماً كبيراً، خصوصاً في المناطق الريفية وبين القرويين. أما في المدن، فإن الأحياء الشعبية مثل حي القصبة في العاصمة، وفرت دعماً ممتازاً للمقاتلين، وأصبحت مناطق شبه محظور دخولها على قوات الاحتلال. وكانت المظاهرات العارمة تندلع في المدن الجزائرية حيث كان المتظاهرون يتصدون لقوات الاحتلال بصدورهم العارية غير عابئين بالموت.

ألقى الفرنسيون بكل قوتهم في وجه الثورة، واستخدموا كامل جيشهم المزود بأحدث ما لدى حلف الناتو من سلاح. وقد شارك ما ينوف على 400.000 جندي فرنسي في المعارك على مدى سبع سنوات ونصف السنة، بالإضافة إلى أكثر من ثلثي سلاح الجو ونصف البحرية. كما استخدم الفرنسيون آخر ما أبدعوه في مجال مكافحة النضال الوطني. ففضلاً عن الدبابات والطائرات، والحصار البحري، استخدموا الأسيجة المكهربة لإقفال الحدود مع تونس والمغرب، وأقاموا شبكات متصلة في شتى الأنحاء لعزل واصطياد المناضلين، ومسحوا عن وجه الأرض أكثر من 8.000 قرية في إطار سياسة الأرض المحروقة. ولم يقصروا في اللجوء إلى شتى السبل المعقدة والشيطانية بما فيها الإرهاب والتجسس والتعذيب لقمع الثورة.

قدم الشعب الجزائري ضحايا بالآلاف يومياً، وبلغ عدد شهدائه أكثر من مليون، كما أن ما يزيد عن مليونين ونصف فقدوا منازلهم. وامتلأت شوارع المدن بأكثر من 300.000 طفل يتيم، فيما اضطر 300.000 جزائري للفرار إلى المغرب وتونس حيث شكلوا هناك قواعد إضافية ترفد الثورة.


كانت جميلة بو حيرد واحدة من الآلاف المؤلفة من المناضلين الذين كتب لهم سوء الحظ أن يسقطوا في قبضة العدو. فقد ألقي القبض عليها أثناء غارة شنتها القوات الفرنسية الخاصة، واتهمت بزرع الكثير من المتفجرات والعبوات الناسفة في العاصمة، مما أودى بحياة الكثير من الفرنسيين. وبعد عمليات تعذيب يصعب تصورها، قدمت للمحاكمة في يوليو 1957، فحكم عليها بالإعدام.


لكن محاميها الفرنسي، وهو مؤمن بقوة بحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها، لم يكن مستعداً لتقبل الهزيمة في قضيتها. وهكذا قام المحامي، وهو جاك فيرجيس، بحملة علاقات عامة واسعة غطت العالم بزواياه الأربع، واكتسب من وراء هذه القضية، وما تبعها من قضايا مماثلة، شهرة عالمية. وكان من نتائج الضغط الكبير الذي مارسه الرأي العام العالمي تأييداً للبطلة جميلة بو حيرد أثر حاسم في إجبار الفرنسيين على تأجيل تنفيذ الحكم بإعدامها. وفي عام 1958، نقلت إلى سجن ريمس.

وعلى الصعيد السياسي، وبعد خسائر بشرية باهظة للجانبين، تم في مايو 1962 توقيع اتفاقيات إيفيان وإعلان استقلال الجزائر. وكانت فرنسا قد بدأت قبل أشهر، ومع تقدم سير المفاوضات، بإطلاق سراح الأسرى الجزائريين تدريجياً. وعندما أطلق سراح جميلة، تزوجت بعد أشهر من محاميها الذي أشهر إسلامه واتخذ اسم منصور.

بعد الاستقلال، تولت جميلة رئاسة اتحاد المرأة الجزائري، لكنها اضطرت للنضال في سبيل كل قرار وإجراء تتخذه بسبب خلافها مع الرئيس آنذاك، أحمد بن بلة. وقبل مرور عامين، قررت أنها لم تعد قادرة على احتمال المزيد، فاستقالت وأخلت الساحة السياسية. وهي ما تزال تعيش في العاصمة الفرنسية حتى الآن، متوارية عن الأنظار. لكن المرات القليلة التي ظهرت فيها أمام الناس أثبتت أن العالم ما زال يعتبرها رمزاً للتحرر الوطني.*
__________________

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*سلام صاحبه الصوره هي* 
*جميلة بو حريد*
*المرأة التي صفق لها العالم طويلاً محبة واعتزازاً وتقديراً، هي المرأة التي سيستيقظ الشهداء من مقابرهم إذا ما تكلمت، أما التاريخ فسيركع تحت قدميها إجلالاً وإنصاتاً، هي الشخصية التي اختارها التاريخ لتكون بين أبرز خمس شخصيات سياسية طبعت القرن العشرين· هي ليست مجرد اسم رنان في التاريخ العربي الجزائري، إنها رمز مضيء من رموز الكرامة العربية والحرية الإنسانية*
*وتحياتي لكم جميعاً* 
*بالتوفيق* 
*بنتظار المزيد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي * 

*ام  الشيخ* 

*وابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*تم التقييم* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

1- المولد والنشأة 





*أحمدبن بلة* 

ولد أحمد بن بلة في 25 ديسمبر 1916 بمغنية بالغرب الجزائري . من أسرة فلاحية، تابع دراسته الثانوية بتلمسان وأدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية سنة 1937 .وأعيد تجنيده كبقية الجزائريين في الحرب العالمية الثاني

2- النشاط السياسي 
بعدانتفاضة 8 ماي 1945 ، انخرط في صفوف *حزب الشعب الجزائري* ثم *في**حركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية* ، وتدرج في عدة مناصب ومسؤوليات . ترشح في انتخابات سنة 1948 على مستوى مدينة مغنية .
أصبح مسؤولا عن القطاع الوهراني في المنظمة الخاصة التي بدأت تحضرللعمل المسلح ، وخطط للهجوم على بريد وهران عام 1949 والذي استهدفمن ورائه الحصول على تمويل للعمل العسكري . 
عين على رأس *المنظمة الخاصة* بعد استبعاد حسين آيت أحمد في 1949إلى غاية سنة 1950 تاريخ اكتشاف المنظمة الخاصة. وقد اعتقلته السلطاتالاستعمارية في 1950وحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة 7 سنوات . وفي 16 مارس 1952 تمكن من الفرار من سجن البليدة . بعد فراره التحق بالوفدالخارجي لحركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة . 
3- نشاطه أثناء الثورة 
شاركأحمد بن بلة في تأسيس *جبهة التحرير الوطني* عام 1954، وبعد اندلاعالثورة أصبح عضوا في الوفد الخارجي لجبهة التحرير الوطني مكلفابالجوانب العسكرية خاصة تزويد الثورة بالسلاح. اخنير عضوا في لجنةالتنسيق والتنفيذ التي أقرها مؤتمر الصومام وعضوا في *المجلس الوطنيللثورة* 1956-1962 .
وفي 22 اوكتوبر 1956 ألقت عليه السلطات الاستعمارية القبض برفقة*آيت أحمد الحسين* و*محمد بوضياف* و*محمد خيضر* والكاتب مصطفى الأشرففي حادثة اختطاف الطائرة . وقد بقي في السجون الفرنسية إلى غاية 19 مارس 1962.

----------


## أموله

اممم ننتظر الصوره الجآيهـ ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%*  
*يعطيكي العافية*  
*ام الشيخ*  
*وسيتم التقييم*  
*أموله*  
*حظ اوفر في صورة مقبلة*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*تحياتي للجميع* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه على الجهد الرائع* 
*صاحب الصوره هو*
*والتر ريتشارد رودولف هس (26 أبريل، 1894-17 أغسطس،1987 ) من أعلام ألمانيا النازية كنائب هتلر في الحزب النازي. في بداية الحرب مع الاتحاد السوفيتى في الحرب العالمية الثانية، سافر إلى أسكتلندا لمناقشة إقتراح سلام مع إنجلترا و لكن تم القبض عليه. تمت محاكمته في نورنبيرغ و الحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياه. أصبح محل احترام وتقدير كبيرين بين مؤيدى النازيه و معادي السامية في العالم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هي أول امرأة تتولى رئاسة مجلس النواب في* *الكونغرس الأمريكي**   فمن هي صاحبة الصورة ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *هي أول امرأة تتولى رئاسة مجلس النواب في* *الكونغرس الأمريكي** فمن هي صاحبة الصورة ؟*



_نانسي بيلوسي_

----------


## ابو طارق

> *تحياتي للجميع* 
> 
> *الله يعطيكم العافيه على الجهد الرائع* 
> *صاحب الصوره هو*
> 
> *والتر ريتشارد رودولف هس (26 أبريل، 1894-17 أغسطس،1987 ) من أعلام ألمانيا النازية كنائب هتلر في الحزب النازي. في بداية الحرب مع الاتحاد السوفيتى في الحرب العالمية الثانية، سافر إلى أسكتلندا لمناقشة إقتراح سلام مع إنجلترا و لكن تم القبض عليه. تمت محاكمته في نورنبيرغ و الحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياه. أصبح محل احترام وتقدير كبيرين بين مؤيدى النازيه و معادي السامية في العالم.*



*الجواب  صحيح  100% * 

*مع شرح ممتاز  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء*


*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> _نانسي بيلوسي_



 

*بألأذن من ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*الجواب صحيح 100%  ابنتي* 

*وردة محمدية* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *من هو صاحب الصورة*



*ساضيف لكم معطيات* 

*انه  رئيس وزراء  اوروبي  سابق*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

تحياتي للجميع 
مشكورين على التقييم 
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
صاحب الصوره هو *
انتوني ايدن**
رئيس وزراء بريطانيا السابق 
(21/4/1955- 22/1/1957) 
وبالتوفيق للجميع
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 


*كنت اود ان اضيف معلومات جديدة اليوم* 

*شكرا لكي ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*هنري كيسنجر*





*هنري ألفريد كيسنجر* دبلوماسي أمريكي وفائز بجائزة نوبل ولد في 27, 1923م.
أحد ألمع السياسيين الأمريكيين، ومهندس السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية في عهد إدارتي كل من الرئيسين ريتشارد نيكسون وجيرالد فورد، عدا عن كونه مستشاراً في السياسة الخارجية في إدارتي كل من الرئيسين كينيدي وجونسون . تخرج من جامعة هارفرد (درجة البكالوريوس، والماجستير، والدكتوراه)، التي درس فيها فيما بعد مقررات في العلاقات الدولية.
ولد عام 1923 في مدينة فورث الألمانية لأسرة يهودية هاجرت في عام 1938 إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. حيث خدم كيسنجر خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939-1945) في الجيش الأمريكي، وحصل في العام 1943 على الجنسية الأمريكية.
شغل كيسنجر منصب مستشار الرئيس (ريتشارد نيكسون) لشؤون الأمن القومي في الفترة 1969 وحتى 1973، وخلال ذلك، أجرى كيسنجر مفاوضات مع الديبلوماسيين الفيتناميين الشماليين أفضت إلى التوصل إلى اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار بين الجانبين، الأمر الذي تم بناء عليه منح كيسنجر ولي دك ثو، المفاوض الرئيسي عن الجانب الفيتنامي الشمالي، جائزة نوبل للسلام لعام 1973، رغم تورطه في الانقلاب على الرئيس التشيلي سيلفادور الليندي وقتله في ذات العام.
كذلك، شغل كيسنجر في الفترة 1973-1977، منصب وزير الخارجية لدى كل من نيكسون وفورد. وبقي حضور كيسنجر مستمراً حتى الآن، فقد عينه الرئيس رونالد ريغان في عام 1983، رئيساً للهيئة الفيدرالية التي تم تشكيلها لتطوير السياسة الأمريكية تجاه أمريكا الوسطى. وأخيراً، قام الرئيس جورج بوش (الإبن) بتعيينه رئيساً للجنة المسؤولة عن التحقيق في أسباب هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول 2001.
أما على صعيد الشرق الأوسط والعلاقات العربية الأمريكية، فقد عرف كيسنجر بدوره المؤثر على صعيد الصراع العربي–الإسرائيلي، من خلال جولاته المكوكية في المنطقة في أعقاب حرب تشرين الأول / أكتوبر 1973، في إطار سياسته المعروفة بسياسة الخطوة خطوة. وأفضت هذه الجولات، والدور المحوري الذي قام به كيسنجر، إلى التوصل إلى اتفاقيات الفصل بين القوات الإسرائيلية من جهة والسورية والمصرية من جهة أخرى

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*عباس حلمي الأول ابن أحمد طوسون باشا ابن محمد علي*
*واليا من نوفمبر 1848 إلى يوليو 1854* 
*ولد سنة 1813 في جدة ونشأ في مصر . خلف عمه إبراهيم باشا في تولي مصر 1848 هو حفيد محمد علي وابن أخ إبراهيم باشا في عهده اضمحل الجيش والبحرية في مصر وأغلقت كثير من المدارس والمعاهد عاش عيشة بذخ وانصرف عن التفرغ لشئون الدولة ظل في الحكم قرابة الخمس سنوات واغتيل في قصره في بنها في عام1854*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  اكثر من رائع* 

*ان  الصور التي  اضعها هي صور* 

*تحتاج الى بحث دقيق* 

*اشكرك سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*على جهدك في البحث والوصول الى النتيجة الايجابية* 

*وتقييمك هو حق   وسيتم التقييم  الان* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآله محمد*
*تحيه طيبه للجميع بصحه وخير وعافيه*
*وصاحب الصوره هو* 
*ليفي إشكول* 
*(25 أكتوبر 1895 إلى 26 فبراير 1969 ).ثالث رئيس وزراءإسرائيلي من 1963 إلى 1969 عندما مات بالسكتة القلبية .وُلد إشكول في قرية صغيرة بالقرب من مدينة كييف الأوكرانية ، هاجر إشكول من أوكرانيا إلى فلسطين في عام 1914 وسارع للإلتحاق بالكتيبة اليهودية(1) .*

*فاز إشكول بمقعد في الكنيست الإسرائيلي في عام 1951 وتم اختياره لمنصب رئيس الوزراء في عام 1963 ، ولحقت رئاسة إشكول للوزراء فترة ديفيد بن غوريو*

*والله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*بالتوفق للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله  جواب صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*سيتم التقييم  مضاعف لان هذه الصورة صعبة جدا* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم الثلاثة الذين في الصورة* 

*والتقييم  سيكون مضاعف* 

*اعرف انه يوجد صعوبة*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآله محمد*
*وصاحب الصوره* 
* الأولى*  



*ريتشارد نيكسون رئيس امريكي سابق* 



أم الثاني  


*معالي الأستاذ/ عمر السقاف (1388-1394)*
*وزير خارجية المملكة العربية السعودية* 


*ام الثالث هو*  
*هنري كيسينغر وزير خارجية امريكي سابق* 

*والله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*تحياتي إلى الجميع* 
*بالتوفيق* 
**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك العافية والدي ابو طارق صراحة توني اشوف سؤالك ألحين* 
*بالتوفيق عزيزتي بنت الوفاء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر  الجواب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الصورة الأولى*
**
*ريتشارد نيكسون* 

*__________________________* 
** 

*الصورة الثانية هنري كيسينغر* 


*_______________________________*
** 
*والثالثة لعمر السقاف* 



*إجابات صحيحة بعد البحث والتأكد للأخت بنت الوفاء ماشاء الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله* 

*كنت اعتقد باني وضعت سؤال  صعب* 

*فتبين انه  سهل عليكم* 

*اذا  ستنال  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*تقييم مضاعف* 

*وابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*تقييم* 

*يعطيكم العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*
*كاتب إنجليزي شهير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاديب الانجليزي  هو* 

*تشارلز ديكنز*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*تحياتي للحميع* 
*صاحب الصوره هو*
*شكري بن محمود بن عبد الغني القوتلي* 
*(**21 أكتوبر**1891** -* *30 يونيو**1967**) زعيم عروبي و* *رئيس سوري** مرتين، من* *1943** -* *1949**، ومن* *1955** -* *1958**. حوكم بالإعدام 3 مرات نجا منها كلها. يُعد واحدا من أبرز دعاة الوحدة العربية في العصر الحديث كان عضوا في* *المنتدى الأدبي**. وهو أحد المنادين بالتحرر في العالم العربي، وقادة حركة المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الأجنبي في العالم العربي هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم طواعية وبملء إرادته لرئيس آخر وذلك عام* *1958** وتنازل آنذاك للزعيم العربي* *جمال عبد الناصر** وذلك من أجل وحدة سوريا مع مصر والتي كان أحد أبطالها وتعد من أهم إنجازاته كرئيس عرف بأمانته واستقامته توفي عام* *1967**.*


*ويعطيكم العافيه* 
*مشكورين* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *الاديب الانجليزي هو* 
> 
> 
> *تشارلز ديكنز*



 
*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *تحياتي للحميع* 
> 
> *صاحب الصوره هو*
> *شكري بن محمود بن عبد الغني القوتلي* 
> *(**21 أكتوبر**1891** -* *30 يونيو**1967**) زعيم عروبي و* *رئيس سوري** مرتين، من* *1943** -* *1949**، ومن* *1955** -* *1958**. حوكم بالإعدام 3 مرات نجا منها كلها. يُعد واحدا من أبرز دعاة الوحدة العربية في العصر الحديث كان عضوا في* *المنتدى الأدبي**. وهو أحد المنادين بالتحرر في العالم العربي، وقادة حركة المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الأجنبي في العالم العربي هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم طواعية وبملء إرادته لرئيس آخر وذلك عام* *1958** وتنازل آنذاك للزعيم العربي* *جمال عبد الناصر** وذلك من أجل وحدة سوريا مع مصر والتي كان أحد أبطالها وتعد من أهم إنجازاته كرئيس عرف بأمانته واستقامته توفي عام* *1967**.* 
> 
> *ويعطيكم العافيه* 
> *مشكورين* 
> 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع*



 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بنت الوفاء ماشاء الله عليك*
*الله يحفظك من كل سوء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*استمر كرئيس لسوريا لأربعة أشهر في الفترة من* *18 نوفمبر**1970** إلى* *22 فبراير**1971** من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *استمر كرئيس لسوريا لأربعة أشهر في الفترة من* *18 نوفمبر**1970** إلى* *22 فبراير**1971** من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*



_سيد أحمد الحسن الخطيب (ولد في_ _1933__) هو سياسي_ _سوري__. عين رئيساً لسوريا بواسطة_ _حافظ الأسد__ بعد إعلان الآخير عن_ _حركة تصحيحية__ قام على إثرها بإزاحة الرئيس_ _نور الدين الأتاسي__. كان الخطيب عضواً في_ _حزب البعث__ الحاكم، واستمر كرئيس لأربعة أشهر في الفترة من_ _18 نوفمبر__1970__ إلى_ _22 فبراير__1971__._

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله* 

*اجوبة  رائعة  من  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء * 

*وابنتي* 

*وردة محمدية* 


*الجوابين  صح  100%* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 

*لبناني تعامل مع العدو الصهيوني*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صاحب الصوره هو 
انطوان لحد 

تحياتي للجميع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو*  
> 
> *لبناني تعامل مع العدو الصهيوني* 
> _انطـــــــــــــــــــون لحد_



_ عسااااااااكـ على القووووووووووهـ_

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*انه العميل الخائن  اطوان لحد*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*ايضا ابنتي* 

*وردة محمدية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## بنت الوفاء

**
*تحياتي* 
*صاحب الصوره هو* 
*هو كولن باول* 
* وزير خارجية امريكي سابق* 
*مشكورين يعطيكم العافيه*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> من هو صاحب الصورة



_كولن باول_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أختي بنت الوفاء و وردة محمدية يعطيكم الف عافية وسيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دكتورة تعمل في الحقل الدبلوماسي فمن هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صورة * 

*الدكتورة  ميرفت  التيلاوي* 

* وكيل الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة والأمين التنفيذي للإسكوا*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*من هو* 

*قائد فلسطيني اغتيل على يد الصهاينة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الشهيد القائد خليل ابراهيم الوزير( أبو جهاد) 


ولد القائد خليل إبراهيم محمود الوزير المعروف بـ "أبو جهاد" في نهاية عام 1935م في بلدة الرملة بفلسطين، وغادر بلدته – الرملة – إلى غزة إثر حرب 1948م مع أفراد عائلته.



درس أبو جهاد في جامعة الإسكندرية، ثم انتقل إلى السعودية فأقام فيها أقل من عام، ومن السعودية توجه إلى الكويت، حيث ظل بها حتى عام 1963م. وهناك تعرف على ياسر عرفات وشارك معه في تأسيس حركة فتح.

في عام 1963م غادر الكويت إلى الجزائر حيث سمحت السلطات الجزائرية بافتتاح أول مكتب لحركة فتح وتولى أبو جهاد مسؤولية ذلك المكتب. كما حصل خلال هذه المدة على إذن من السلطات بالسماح لكوادر الحركة بالاشتراك في دورات عسكرية وإقامة معسكر تدريب للفلسطينيين الموجودين على أرض الجزائر. 

وفي عام 1965م غادر الجزائر إلى دمشق حيث أقام مقر القيادة العسكرية، وكلف بالعلاقات مع الخلايا الفدائية داخل فلسطين، كما شارك في حرب 1967م وقام بتوجيه عمليات عسكرية ضد الجيش الصهيوني في منطقة الجليل الأعلى. 

وقد تولى بعد ذلك المسؤولية عن القطاع الغربي في حركة فتح، وهو القطاع الذي كان يدير العمليات في الأراضي المحتلة. وخلال توليه قيادة هذا القطاع في الفترة من 76 – 1982م عكف على تطوير القدرات القتالية لقوات الثورة، كما كان له دور بارز في قيادة معركة الصمود في بيروت عام 1982م والتي استمرت 88 يومًا خلال الغزو الصهيوني للبنان.

تقلد أبو جهاد العديد من المناصب خلال حياته ، فقد كان أحد أعضاء المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني، وعضو المجلس العسكري الأعلى للثورة، وعضو المجلس المركزي لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، ونائب القائد العام لقوات الثورة.

ويعتبر أبو جهاد – رحمه الله – أحد مهندسي الانتفاضة وواحدًا من أشد القادة المتحمسين لها، ومن أقواله: 

إن الانتفاضة قرار دائم وممارسة يومية تعكس أصالة شعب فلسطين وتواصله التاريخي المتجدد. 
ومنها: لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الانتفاضة. 
وقوله: إن مصير الاحتلال يتحدد على أرض فلسطين وحدها وليس على طاولة المفاوضات. 
كما كان يقول: لماذا لا نفاوض ونحن نقاتل؟ 
ويرى أن كل مكسب ينتزع من الاحتلال هو مسمار جديد في نعشه.
اغتيال خليل الوزير:

شعر الكيان الصهيوني بخطورة الرجل لما يحمله من أفكار ولما قام به من عمليات جريئة ضد الاحتلال؛ فقرر هذا الكيان التخلص من هذا الكابوس المتمثل في أبو جهاد، وفي 16/4/1988م قامت عصابات الغدر الصهيونية بعملية اغتيال حقيرة كلفتهم ملايين الدولارات، وفي ليلة الاغتيال تم إنزال 20 عنصرًا مدربًا من عصابات الإجرام الصهيوني من أربع سفن وغواصتين وزوارق مطاطية وطائرتين عموديتين للمساندة على شاطئ الرواد قرب ميناء قرطاجة، وبعد مجيء خليل الوزير إلى بيته كانت اتصالات عملاء الموساد على الأرض تنقل الأخبار، فتوجهت هذه القوة الكبيرة إلى منزله فقتلوا الحراس وتوجهوا إلى غرفته، فلما شعر بالضجة في المنزل رفع مسدسه ووضع يده على الزناد لكن رصاصات الغدر الصهيونية كان أسرع إلى جسده، فاستقر به سبعون رصاصة ليلقى ربه في نفس اللحظة فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله * 

*جواب  رائع  ومكتمل ومرجع للقراء* 

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 

*تقييم عدد 2 بدون معطيات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عمو ممكن لو معلومه لي..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تركي وذات مستوى كبير  سابقا*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 
*صاحب الصوره هو* 

*مصطفى عصمت اينونو* 
*ولد في إزمير بتاريخ 24 سبتمبر 1884م وتوفي في أنقرة 25 ديسمبر 1973م, هو الرئيس الثاني 
لجمهورية تركيا حيث تولى الرئاسة من 11 نوفمبر 1938م إلى 22 مارس 1950م, كما شغل منصب رئيس وزراء تركيا عدة
 مرات في الفترات التالية من 1923م إلى 1924م ومن 1925م إلى 1937م ومن
1961م إلى 1965م شكل خلالها عشر حكومات, كما شغل منصب وزير خارجية تركيا في الفترة من 1922*


*تحياتي للجميع* 
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*وسيتم التقييم * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من   هو صاحب  الصورة*



*رئيس  عربي  سابق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو صاحب الصورة* 
> 
> 
> 
> *رئيس عربي سابق*
> *اتوقعـ جمال عبد الناصر*



* ننتظر التصحيحـ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  خطأ*

*ارجوا البحث اكثر* 

*اكيد  ليس  جمال عبد الناصر* 

*هناك الكثير من الرؤساء العرب عسكريين* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

هو شكله رئيس عراقي سابق موووووووووووووو....؟؟؟


يمكن اللي جا قبل صدام....

ما ادري جاري البحث

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 
*تحياتي للجميع*
*صاحب الصوره هو* 
*المشير عبدالله يحيى السلال هو أول رئيس للجمهورية العربية اليمنية في الفترة 1962 – 1967. الميلاد في قرية شعسان مديرية سنحان محافظة صنعاء عام 1917.
التحق بمدرسة الايتام بصنعاء عاصمة اليمن آنذاك عام 1929، وبعد اتمامة للمرحلة الثانوية سافر إلى العراق عام 1936 في بعثة عسكريةأرسلها حاكم اليمن وقتها الإمام يحيى حميدالدين حيث دخل الكلية العسكريةالعراقية وتخرج فيها برتبة ملازم ثان عام 1939.شارك في الإنقلاب الدستوري عام 1948 بقيادة عبدالله الوزير حيث قتل الإمام يحيى.ثم سجن في إثرها كما أعدم الإمام أحمد بن يحيىالذي تولي الحكم بعد ابيه الكثير ممن شاركوا في الإنقلاب.

أخرجه ولي العهد سيف الإسلام محمد البدر- الإمام لاحقا- من السجن وكانت هذه غلطة ولي العهد التي قد يقال أنها كلفته عرشه.وبعدها أصبح رئيس الحرس لولي العهد وقد كان مشتركا في تنظيم الضباط الاحرار ولم يكن يعلم الإمام البدر بهذا فقربه إليه أكثر.وفي السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر بعد إسبوع واحد من وفاة الإمام أحمد وتسلم الإمام البدر الحكم قامت الثوره على النظام الإمامي الملكي في اليمن من قبل مجموعة من الظباط في الجيش حيث ايدها قليل من مشائخ بعض القبائل ودعمت دعم كبير من الجانب المصري ليصبح أول رئيس للجمهورية في الشمال.ثم اطيح به في انقلاب تم في 5 نوفمبر 1967 اثناء زيارته للعراق حيث كانت الحرب الأهلية بين الجانب الملكي والجانب الجمهوري لا زالت قائمة.انتقل بعدها للاقامة في مصر التي ظل فيها حتى صدور قرار الرئيس علي عبدالله صالح في سبتمبر/ ايلول 1981 بدعوته مع القاضي عبدالرحمن الارياني للعودة إلى الوطن. توفى بمدينة صنعاء في 5 مارس 1994.

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنائي الاعزاء* 

*وردة محمدية ***امير الذوق* 

*للاسف  اجوبتكم  خطأ* 

*واتمنى لكم  حظ اوفر في شخصية مقبلة* 

*ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*انه المشير عبدلله السلال* 

*اول رئيس للجمهورية اليمنية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 

*رئيس  عربي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*شارل حلو**الرئيس الرابعللجمهورية اللبنانية**في المنصب:*23 سبتمبر1964 - 22 سبتمبر1970*سبقه*فؤاد شهاب*خلفه*سليمان فرنجيّة*تاريخ الميلاد*25 سبتمبر1913*مكان الميلاد*لبنان
*شارل إسكندر حلو* (25 سبتمبر1913 - 7 يناير2001)، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية بين 23 سبتمبر1964و22 سبتمبر1970. تحصل على إجازة في الحقوق من جامعة القديس يوسف سنة 1934 وإمتهن المحاماة. إشتغل كذلك في الصحافة في جريدة ليكلار دي جور ولوجور ومجلة لنفورماسيون. ساهم سنة 1936 في تأسيس حركة الكتائب لكنه سرعان ماإنسحب منها. عين بين 1946و1949 كسفير للبنان لدى الفاتيكان. عين في أكتوبر 1949 كوزير للعدلية في حكومة رياض الصلح السادسة وإستمر في منصبه حتى شهر ديسمبر من نفس العام. عين بعد ذلك كوزير عدة مرات في حكومات لعبد الله اليافي، سامي الصلحوحسين العويني. أنتخب في 17 أغسطس1964 خلفا لفؤاد شهاب بحصوله على 92 صوت مقابل خمسة أصوات لمنافسه بيار الجميّل إضافة لورقتين بيضاتين. شهد عهده عدة احداث رئيسية في تاريخ لبنان، كحرب 67 و بداية الاصطدام بين الجيش اللبناني و المقاومة الفلسطينية التي ادت إلى توقيع إتفاق القاهرة. كما عرف عهده هزة اقتصادية بعد افلاس بنك إنترا سنة 1966. خلفه سليمان فرنجية. و يشار إلى انه ابتعد عن الحياة السياسية بعد انتهاء ولايته بإستثناء مشاركة لمدة قصيرة في حكومة سليم الحص سنة 1979. تزوج من نينا طراد وظل مرتبطا بها إلى وفاتها في سنة 1989.
*المناصب التي تولاها:*

وزير العدلية : من 1949-10-06 حتى 1949-12-15 في حكومة الرئيس رياض الصلح في عهد الرئيس بشارة الخوري وزير الخارجية والمغتربين : من 1951-06-07 حتى 1952-02-11 في حكومة الرئيس عبدالله اليافي في عهد الرئيس بشارة الخوري وزير الصحة العامة : من 1954-09-16 حتى 1955-05-29 في حكومة الرئيس سامي الصلح في عهد الرئيس كميل شمعون وزير العدل : من 1954-09-16 حتى 1955-05-29 في حكومة الرئيس سامي الصلح في عهد الرئيس كميل شمعون وزير الاقتصاد الوطني : من 1958-09-24 حتى 1958-10-14 في حكومة الرئيس رشيد كرامي في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير الانباء : من 1958-09-24 حتى 1958-10-14 في حكومة الرئيس رشيد كرامي في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة : من 1964-02-20 حتى 1964-08-18 في حكومة الرئيس حسين العويني في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير دولة : من 1979-07-16 حتى 1979-08-04 في حكومة الرئيس سليم الحص في عهد الرئيس الياس سركيس.

----------


## ام الشيخ

*شارل إسكندر حلو* (25 سبتمبر1913 - 7 يناير2001)، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية بين 23 سبتمبر1964و22 سبتمبر1970. تحصل على إجازة في الحقوق من جامعة القديس يوسف سنة 1934 وإمتهن المحاماة. إشتغل كذلك في الصحافة في جريدة ليكلار دي جور ولوجور ومجلة لنفورماسيون. ساهم سنة 1936 في تأسيس حركة الكتائب لكنه سرعان ماإنسحب منها. عين بين 1946و1949 كسفير للبنان لدى الفاتيكان. عين في أكتوبر 1949 كوزير للعدلية في حكومة رياض الصلح السادسة وإستمر في منصبه حتى شهر ديسمبر من نفس العام. عين بعد ذلك كوزير عدة مرات في حكومات لعبد الله اليافي، سامي الصلحوحسين العويني. أنتخب في 17 أغسطس1964 خلفا لفؤاد شهاب بحصوله على 92 صوت مقابل خمسة أصوات لمنافسه بيار الجميّل إضافة لورقتين بيضاتين. شهد عهده عدة احداث رئيسية في تاريخ لبنان، كحرب 67 و بداية الاصطدام بين الجيش اللبناني و المقاومة الفلسطينية التي ادت إلى توقيع إتفاق القاهرة. كما عرف عهده هزة اقتصادية بعد افلاس بنك إنترا سنة 1966. خلفه سليمان فرنجية. و يشار إلى انه ابتعد عن الحياة السياسية بعد انتهاء ولايته بإستثناء مشاركة لمدة قصيرة في حكومة سليم الحص سنة 1979. تزوج من نينا طراد وظل مرتبطا بها إلى وفاتها في سنة 1989.

*المناصب التي تولاها:*

وزير العدلية : من 1949-10-06 حتى 1949-12-15 في حكومة الرئيس رياض الصلح في عهد الرئيس بشارة الخوري وزير الخارجية والمغتربين : من 1951-06-07 حتى 1952-02-11 في حكومة الرئيس عبدالله اليافي في عهد الرئيس بشارة الخوري وزير الصحة العامة : من 1954-09-16 حتى 1955-05-29 في حكومة الرئيس سامي الصلح في عهد الرئيس كميل شمعون وزير العدل : من 1954-09-16 حتى 1955-05-29 في حكومة الرئيس سامي الصلح في عهد الرئيس كميل شمعون وزير الاقتصاد الوطني : من 1958-09-24 حتى 1958-10-14 في حكومة الرئيس رشيد كرامي في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير الانباء : من 1958-09-24 حتى 1958-10-14 في حكومة الرئيس رشيد كرامي في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير التربية الوطنية والفنون الجميلة : من 1964-02-20 حتى 1964-08-18 في حكومة الرئيس حسين العويني في عهد الرئيس فؤاد شهاب وزير دولة : من 1979-07-16 حتى 1979-08-04 في حكومة الرئيس سليم الحص في عهد الرئيس الياس سركيس.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%*

*انه الرئيس شارل الحلو* 

*سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*اشكرك على بحثك الرائع* 

*وقد  تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

*في مساء اليوم ساضع الصورة الجديدة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*
*عالم وراثة إمريكي*

----------


## ابو طارق

جيمس واتسون مولود عام 1928 عالم وراثةأمريكي. حائز على جائزة نوبل في الطب لدوره في اكتشاف بنية المورثات، DNA، عام 1962.
اثار جدلا في 2007 عندما صرح ب"إن السود أقل ذكاء من البيض" يُذكر أن واتسون سبق أن أثار جدلا في الماضي عندما قال إنه يجب أن إعطاء المرأة حق إجهاض جنينها في حال استطاعت التجارب أن تثبت أن مثل ذلك الجنين قد يكون مثلي الجنس في المستقبل.
جيمس ديوي واطسون (ولد في 6 نيسان / ابريل ، 1928) هو اميركي في علم الأحياء الجزيئية ، وأفضل المعروف باسم أحد المشاركين في المكتشفة للبنية الحمض النووي. واتسون ، وفرانسيس كريك وموريس ويلكنز منحت عام 1962 جائزة نوبل في الطب "لالاكتشافات المتعلقة البنية الجزيئية من الأحماض النووية وأهميته لنقل المعلومات في المواد الحية". [3] درس في جامعة شيكاغو وجامعة إنديانا وبعد ذلك عملت في جامعة كامبردج 'sمختبر كافنديش في انكلترا حيث اجتمع لأول مرة فرانسيس كريك.
وفي عام 1956 أصبح عضوا صغيرا في جامعة هارفارد والمختبرات البيولوجية ، حتى عام 1976 ، ولكن في عام 1968 مديرا للالربيع الباردة ميناء مختبر على لونغ آيلاند ، نيويورك ، وتحول التركيز بحوثه لدراسة مرض السرطان. وفي عام 1994 اصبح رئيسا له لمدة عشر سنوات ، ثم بعد ذلك بوصفه رئيسها حتى عام 2007 ، عندما أرغم على التقاعد من جانب contoversy على مدى عدة تعليقات حول العرق والذكاء. بين عامي 1988 و 1992 انه كان مرتبطا مع المعاهد الوطنية للصحة ، والمساعدة على إنشاء مشروع الجينوم البشري. وقد كتب العديد من الكتب والعلوم ، بما فيها الكتب المدرسية الأصيلة البيولوجيا الجزيئية من الجينات (1965) والكتاب الأفضل مبيعا ، وقد اللولب المزدوج (1968) عن اكتشاف بنية الحمض النووي

----------


## ابو طارق

*طبيب  جراح عربي مشهور*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*مأجورين* 
*صاحب الصوره هو*
*الدكتور مجدي يعقوب*

*جراح مصري وعالمي حظى بمكانة علمية متميزة في مجال جراحة القلب والأوعية الدموية، فكان واحداً من رواد جراحة زراعة القلب بالعالم، فقام بالعديد من العمليات الجراحية الناجحة والتي تجاوزت 2000 عملية جراحية على مستوى العالم، هذه العمليات التي أنقذ بها حياة الآلاف، ولم يدخر جهداً من أجل القيام بالعديد من العمليات الجراحية المجانية في الدول النامية للمرضى والأطفال الذين لا يتوافر لهم المال اللازم لأجراء مثل العمليات.على الرغم من تقاعده إلا أنه استمر كاستشاري لعمليات نقل الأعضاء، كما استمر عمله في مجال البحوث الطبية وكتابة التقارير والمقالات العلمية، هذا بالإضافة لقيامه بممارسة الجراحة بعيادته الخاصة ببريطانيا ويرجع له الفضل في تدريب العديد من الأطباء الشبان من أجل توفير أجيال من الأطباء المهرة في مجال زراعة القلب، هذا بالإضافة لإسهاماته العديدة في ابتكار أساليب جديدة في مجال عمليات القلب المفتوح.*

*حياتة الشخصية*
**** هو الدكتور مجدي حبيب يعقوب أحد أشهر جراحيين القلب في العالم، مصري الجنسية، ولد في السادس عشر من نوفمبر 1935م، بمركز بلبيس بالشرقية بجمهورية مصر العربية، وقد عشق يعقوب مهنة الطب منذ الصغر وطالما حلم أن يكون جراح، وربما يرجع عشقه لهذا التخصص الدقيق إلى والده والذي كان بدوره طبيب جراحة عامة، وكان مجدي يكن له الكثير من الإعجاب.*

****وكانت من ضمن العوامل المؤثرة في توجه مجدي يعقوب نحو جراحة القلب خصيصاً هو ما حدث عندما كان في السابعة من عمره، حيث توفيت عمته في الثانية والعشرين من عمرها متأثرة بضيق في صمام القلب، وعدم إمكانية إجراء جراحة لها سوى بالخارج، وهو الأمر الذي مثل حافز له ليصبح جراح قلب.*

**** حصل مجدي يعقوب على بكالوريوس الطب من جامعة القاهرة - مستشفى القصر العيني - عام 1957م، وعمل كنائب جراح بقسم عمليات الصدر بمستشفى القصر العيني*

*** سافر إلى المملكة المتحدة عام 1962م وذلك لاستكمال دراسته، فحصل على الزمالة الملكية من ثلاث جامعات وهي زمالة كلية الجراحيين البريطانيين بلندن، زمالة كلية الجراحين الملكية بأدنبرة، وزمالة كلية الجراحين الملكية بجلاسكو*

*حياته العملية*
*1- عمل يعقوب باحثاً بجامعة شيكاغو الأمريكية عام 1969م،*
*2- رئيساً لقسم جراحة القلب عام 1972م،*
*3- أستاذاً لجراحة القلب بمستشفى برومتون في لندن عام 1986م،* 
*4- رئيسا لمؤسسة زراعة القلب ببريطانيا عام 1987،* 
*5- أستاذا لجراحة القلب والصدر بجامعة لندن.*
*6- مدير البحوث والتعليم الطبي* 
*7- ومستشار فخري لكلية الملك ادوار الطبية في لاهور بباكستان،* 
*8- رئاسة مؤسسة زراعة القلب والرئتين البريطانية.*

*إنجازاته في المجال الطبي*

*للدكتور مجدي يعقوب العديد من الإنجازات الطبية فمن خلال عمله كجراح قلب في المستشفيات البريطانية، قام بتقديم العديد من الأساليب الجراحية الجديدة لعلاج أمراض القلب وخاصة الأمراض الوراثية، ويعد الدكتور مجدي يعقوب ثاني جراح يجري عملية زراعة قلب بعد الدكتور العالمي كريستيان برنارد عام 1967م، وقد قام يعقوب بحوالي ألفي عملية زراعة قلب وذلك على مدار 25 عام.*

*تمكن يعقوب من إجراء أول عملية جراحية لزراعة القلب عام 1980م، وعكف بعد ذلك على إجراء هذه الجراحات على نفقته ونفقة المتبرعين لفترة من الزمن، حيث لم يكن هذا النوع من الجراحة منتشراً في هذا الوقت، ولم تكن تكاليف هذه العملية تخضع لنظام التأمين الصحي للمرضى، وقد نجح يعقوب نجاحاً باهراً في مجال زراعة القلب والرئة، ثم زراعة الاثنين في الوقت نفسه عام 1986م.* 

*سعى الدكتور يعقوب من خلال عمله كطبيب إلى اختراق كل ما هو صعب في مجال جراحة القلب، والعمل على ابتكار أساليب جديدة تساعد وتنمي مهارات الجراحيين بالشكل الذي يجعل جراحات القلب أكثر سهولة مما سبق.* 

*هذا بالإضافة لمساهمته في مركز هارفيلد لأبحاث أمراض القلب ببريطانيا، واستحداثه أساليب مبتكرة للعلاج الجراحي لحالات هبوط القلب الحاد، كما عمل على تأسيس البرنامج العالمي لزراعة القلب والرئة.* 

*أصدر يعقوب العديد من الأبحاث العالمية المتميزة والتي فاقت الأربعمائة بحث متخصص في جراحة القلب والصدر.*

*وله نشاطه في المجال الخيري حيث قام بتأسيس إحدى المؤسسات الخيرية عام 1995م والتي عرفت باسم " جين أوف هوب" أو "سلاسل الأمل"هذه المؤسسة التي سعى من خلالها لإجراء جراحات القلب للمرضى في الدول النامية، وقد أهتم كثيراً بإجراء العمليات الجراحية مجاناً في عدد من الدول والتي يأتي على رأسهم بلده مصر وذلك للأطفال الذين لا يستطع أهلهم تحمل نفقات الجراحة والعلاج لأولادهم، كما عمل على إنشاء وحدة رعاية متكاملة بمستشفى القصر العيني بمصر لعلاج التشوهات الخلقية في القلب.* 


*التكريم*
*نظراً لجهوده وتأثيره الفعال في مجال جراحة القلب استحق الدكتور مجدي يعقوب التكريم من أكثر من جهة،*
*1- حصل على لقب بروفسير في جراحة القلب عام 1985م،*
*2- قامت ملكة بريطانيا بمنحه لقب " سير" عام 1991م،*
*3- فاز بجائزة الشعب عام 2000م والتي قامت بتنظيمها هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية bbc،*
*4- انتخابه من قبل الشعب البريطاني ليفوز بجائزة الإنجازات المتميزة في المملكة المتحدة. هذه الجائزة التي تقدم لتكريم أصحاب الإنجازات المتميزة بالمملكة المتحدة، وفي هذه الجائزة يتم ترشيح الفائزين من قبل الشعب البريطاني والذي يقوم بالتصويت على الفائزين أيضاً،* 
*5- حصل على عدد من الألقاب والدرجات الشرفية من عدد من الجامعات العالمية،*
*6- تكريمه بواسطة البابا شنودة.* 
*7- وعندما قام الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك بإصدار قراراً بتشكيل المجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا، تم ضم عدد من رموز مصر بالخارج إليه من ضمنهم الدكتور مجدي يعقوب، أحمد زويل، وفاروق الباز، وغيرهم من العلماء والشخصيات العامة المتميزة، والذين عملوا على دفع مسيرة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بمصر*



*تحياتي للجيمع بالوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بنت الوفاء وتستحقي تقييم على هذا التميز في الإجابات*

----------


## ابو طارق

مجرم  صهيوني

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*صاحب الصوره هو* 
*مناحيم بيغن رئيس سابق للوزراء في اسرائيل*

*وُلد مناحيم بيغن في 16 اغسطس 1913 في روسيا البيضاء ودرس فيها حتى أنهى المرحلة الثانوية ومن ثمّة، سافر الى بولندا في عام 1938 حيث جامعة "وارسو" لدراسة القانون. تعرّف بيغن على العمل الصهيوني من خلال منظمة "بيتار" البولندية التي ترأسها في عام 1939. حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع الرئيس المصري الراحل أنور السادات.*

*الهجرة الى فلسطين*

*في العام 1939، اجتاحت القوات الألمانية النازية بولندا في بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية فاضطر بيغن الى النفاذ بجلده ومغادرة بولندا الى الإتحاد السوفييتي. ولم يستقبل السوفييت بيغن بالأحضان، بل ألقوا القبض عليه وقامت السلطات السوفييتية بنفيه الى صحراء سيبيريا في عام 1940. وبعد عام في سيبيريا، أطلقت السلطات السوفييتية سراحه حيث قام بالإنظمام الى صفوف الجيش البولندي لمدة عام واحد ومن بعدها قرر الهجرة الى فلسطين في عام 1942.*

*نشاطه في فلسطين*

*نتيجة فكر بيغن الصهيوني، عمل على تأسيس منظمة صهيونية عسكرية أطلق عليها اسم "ارجون". واقترن اسم الإرجون بعمليات الإرهاب الفظيعة في حق الشعب الفلسطيني وأسهمت الإرجون في ترحيل الفلسطينيين من ديارهم بفعل العمليات الإرهابية، ومن أشهر عمليات الإرجون الإرهابية على الشعب الفلسطيني، مذبحة دير ياسين التي راح ضحيتها 360 فلسطيني كما ذكر مناحيم بيغن في كتابه "التمرد. قصة الأرجون". ولإيمان بيغن ان البريطانيين يعيقون تأسيس الدولة الإسرائيلية، فقد نال البريطانيون نصيبهم من الأذى عندما قامت الإرجون بنسف مقر قيادة القوات البريطانية في فندق الملك داود في عام 1948. ولم تُستثنى هيئة الأمم المتحدة من إرهاب مناحيم بيغن عندما أقدمت الإرجون على إغتيال ممثلها، الكونت "برنادوت" عندما قدم الكونت إقتراحات لهيئة الأمم لحل الإشكالات بين اليهود والفلسطينيين، ولم ترق تلك الإقتراحات لليهود، فتعاونت الإرجون مع عصابة شتيرن والهاجاناه على الإجهاز على الكونت في 17 سبتمبر 1948.*

*العمل السياسي*

*بعد الإعلان الرسمي لقيام دولة إسرائيل، قامت الحكومة الإسرائيلية المؤقّتة بحل جميع التنظيمات العسكرية وكان تنظيم الإرجون من بينها، فتوجّه مناحيم بيغن الى العمل السياسي وتم انتخابه للكنيست الإسرائيلي في عام 1949. وزاول العمل السياسي حتّى ترأّس حزب الليكود في عام 1973.*

*رئيس الوزراء*

*في عام 1977، تمكّن مناحيم بيغن من ان يصبح سادس رئيس وزراء لإسرائيل. ومن أهم الأحداث التي حدثت في فترة رئاسته التي استمرت حتى عام 1983 :*

** ترأُّس الوفد الإسرائيلي المُفاوض مع الوفد المصري، وتمخضت المفاوضات عن توقيع أول معاهدة سلام بين دولة عربية وأسرائيل. وتحققت المعاهدة في عام 1997.*
** أقلعت الطائرات الحربية الإسرائيلية متوجهة الى العراق في عام 1981 بهدف ضرب المفاعل النووي العراقي. وصرح بيغن عندها "انا لن نسمح بأي حال من الاحوال ان نمكّن اعداءنا من تطوير اسلحة الدمار الشامل لاستخدامها ضد الشعب الاسرائيلي". وفي عام 1982، انطلقت القوات الإسرائيلية شمالا داخل الأراضي اللبنانية واستقرت في جنوب لبنان فترة 18 سنة بحجّة ضرب المقاومة الفلسطينية.*
*أقواله*

*"لا مزيد من الحروب، لا مزيد من إراقة الدماء، لا مزيد من التهديدات" - خطاب إذاعي موجه الى الشعب المصري في 11 نوفمبر 1977.*

*"الفلسطينيون وحوش تمشي على قدمين" - خطاب موجه للكنيست الإسرائيلي في 25 يونيو 1982.*

*نهايته*

*بعد موت زوجته "أليزا"، تدهورت حالة بيغن الصحية فقام الرجل على تقديم استقالتة من رئاسة الوزراء في اغسطس 1983 وظّل يصارع المرض حتّى فارق الحياة في 9 مارس 1992 عن عمر يناهز الـ 78 عام.*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 


*تشكري ابنتي* 


*بنت الوفاء*


*اجوبتك دائما رائعة وتعطي معلومات* 

*عن الشخصية المطلوبة* 


*سيتم التقييم المضاعف لان السؤال كان صعب* 



*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيتم  وضع  صورة ان شاء الله * 

*مساء  اليوم*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*من هو صاحب الصورة* 


*معلومة  صغيرة* 

*هو  يهودي  صهيوني*

----------


## ام الشيخ

تيودور هيرتسل أول صهيوني

" تيودور هيرتسل " عليه من الله مايستحق 
هو صحفي نمساوي يهودي والذي كتب ورقة في العام 1896 أسماها "الدولة اليهودية". 
و في العام الذي يليه،
نظم هيرتزل مؤتمراً في مدينة "بال" في سويسرا وتمخّض المؤتمر فأنجب "المنظمة الصهيونية الدولية" والتي بدورها عينت هيرتزل رئيساً لها والذي أعتبر من أكبر مؤسسي الحركة الصهيونية .

----------


## ابو طارق

*  نعم  انه* 

*تيودور  هيرتسل     او هيرتزل* 


*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*جوابك  صحيح  100%* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احد الزعماء اللبنانيين*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تحياتي للجيمع* 
*والله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا امجهود الرئعه* 
*بيار أمين الجميّل (**23 سبتمبر**1972** -* *21 نوفمبر**2006**). ولد في* *بكفيا** في* *لبنان**. وهو سياسي* *لبناني** ووزير الصناعة في* *حكومة فؤاد السنيورة** المشكلة في* *يوليو**2005**، كما شغل منصب رئيس مجلس الأقاليم والمحافظات في* *حزب الكتائب** وعضو في مكتب* *الحزب** السياسي. ينتمي إلى عائلة* *لبنانية** سياسية عريقة فوالده هو الرئيس الجمهورية السابق* *أمين الجميّل** وجده مؤسس* *حزب الكتائب** السياسي المعروف* *بيار الجميّل**، و عمه رئس الجمهورية الأسبق* *بشير الجميّل*

*دراسته*
*_ تلقى تعليمه في مدرسة الفرير - الشانفيل* *"ديك المحدي" وفي اليسوعية في مدينة* *نيس** في* *فرنسا**.* 
*_ حصل على شهادة في الحقوق من* *جامعة الحكمة** في* *بيروت**.* 
*_ إنتخب بعام* *2000** نائبا عن المقعد* *الماروني** في* *المتن**. وأعيد إنتخابه لنفس المقعد بعام* *2005**.* 
*_ بعام* *2005** عين وزيرا للصناعة في* *حكومة** الرئيس* *فؤاد السنيورة** في عهد الرئيس* *إميل لحود**، وظل بهذا المنصب حتى يوم* *اغتياله**.* 
*وفاتة*
*اغتيل** في* *21 نوفمبر**2006** بعد أن أطلق ثلاثة مجهولون النار على سيارته في منطقة الجديدة في ضاحية* *بيروت** الشمالية. وقد دلت التحقيقات التي أجريت إنهم ينتمون إلى* *تنظيم فتح الإسلام** الأصولية.*
*بالتوفيق للجيمع*

----------


## عنيده

*بيار امين جميل ..* 

*اختي بنت الوفاء حطت  معلومات بحط الصور عنه ..* 


**



*و هذا الجد بيار الجميل مع الاب امين جميل ..* 



**

*و شكراا ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ابنتي * 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*ابنتي* 

*عنيدة* 

*الجواب خطأ* 

*لاني كنت اقصد  بيار الجميل* 

*الجد وليس الحفيد* 

*ساقيمكم لانكم قد اجبتم عن السؤال* 

* وفي المرة القادمة  انتبهوا للصورة* 

*بيار الحفيد  عمره 34  سنة* 

*وبيار الجد عمره عند وفاته 79  سنه*

*وهذه  صورة  للحفيد  والجد* 




***   ***********          * **
*الحفيد************************الجد*


*يعطيكم العافية  والى  صورة  ثانية في المساء ان شاء الله*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

زعيم  صيني

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الزعيم الشيوعي الصيني هوا غوفينغ
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  ابنتي * 

*جوري* 

*الجواب  خطأ*

----------


## عنيده

_يمكن : جين تاو_ 

_انتظر التصحيح ..._

_شكراا .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا  الجواب  خطأ* 

*ليس  جين تاو*

*ارجوا  البحث  اكثر*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 
*صاحب الصوره  هو* 
*ماو تسي تونغ ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*

*اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء*


*انه الزعيم الصيني الكبير  ماو تسي تونغ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس  جمهورية  سابق لدولة اشتراكية*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 
*صاحب الصوره هو* 
*جوزيف بروز تيتو* ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*بنت الوفاء* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مستشار الماني  سابق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هلموت شميت* 

*هلموت شميت* *23 ديسمبر**1918** في* *هامبورغ* *سياسي* *ألماني** ومستشار سابق لألمانيا الغربية بين أعوام* *1974** إلى غاية* *1982** .* 
*حياته* 
*ولد هلموت هينريك فالديمار شميت وهو اسمه بالكامل في مدينة هامبورج بألمانيا، خدم في* *الجيش الألماني** في* *الحرب العالمية الثانية** والتحق بعدها بالحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعي عام* *1946**. تخرج شميت من* *جامعة** هامبورج عام* *1949** وخدم في البوندستاج من عام* *1953** إلى عام* *1962**، عندما أصبح مسؤولا حكوميا تم انتخابه مرة أخرى في البوندستاج وعمل في حكومة برانت وزيرا للدفاع، ووزيرا للاقتصاد، ووزيرا للمالية والاقتصاد وفي عام 1974 انتخب هيلموت شميت مستشارا لالمانيا خلفا ل* *فيللي براندت** ليصبح شميت خامس مستشار ألماني بعد* *الحرب العالمية الثانية** .*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*هلموت شميت* 23 ديسمبر1918 في هامبورغ سياسي ألماني ومستشار سابق لألمانيا الغربية بين أعوام 1974 إلى غاية 1982 .

*حياته*

ولد هلموت هينريك فالديمار شميت وهو اسمه بالكامل في مدينة هامبورج بألمانيا، خدم في الجيش الألماني في الحرب العالمية الثانية والتحق بعدها بالحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعي عام 1946. تخرج شميت من جامعة هامبورج عام 1949 وخدم في البوندستاج من عام 1953 إلى عام 1962، عندما أصبح مسؤولا حكوميا تم انتخابه مرة أخرى في البوندستاج وعمل في حكومة برانت وزيرا للدفاع، ووزيرا للاقتصاد، ووزيرا للمالية والاقتصاد وفي عام 1974 انتخب هيلموت شميت مستشارا لالمانيا خلفا ل فيللي براندت ليصبح شميت خامس مستشار ألماني بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هلموت شميت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس*

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*وشكرا* 

*ام الشيخ *****وردة محمدية* 


*حظ اوفر في صورة قادمة* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي  صاحبة  الصورة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





تانسو تشيلر
*تولت تانسو تشيلر قيادة حزب الطريق القويم بعد*

* انتقال سليمان ديميرل إلى منصب رئاسة الجمهورية،* 

*وبهذا كانت أول امرأة تتولى قيادة البلاد في تاريخ*

* تركيا الحديث.*

*النشأة والتعليم*
*ولدت تشيلر في 24 مايو/أيار 1943 في مدينة*

* إسطنبول لأسرة غنية بيرقراطية حيث عمل والدها*

* محافظ لمدن شتى ورشحه حزب الشعب الجمهوري لعضوية*

* البرلمان، تخرجت في كلية الاقتصاد بجامعة بوغاز إيجي*


*، وحصلت على الماجستر والدكتوراه في الاقتصاد*

* بالولايات المتحدة. عادت إلى تركيا لتعمل أستاذة*

* في جامعة بوغاز إيجي، نالت درجة الأستاذ سنة 1983*

*، وهي متزوجة من رجل أعمال وأنجبت منه ولدا*

* واحدا.*

*النشاط السياسي** 

رشحها حزب الطريق القوم لعضوية البرلمان عن

 إسطنبول في انتخابات 1991، وتولت منصب وزير

 الاقتصاد في حكومة سليمان ديميرل الائتلافية التي

 شكلها حزب الطريق القويم مع حزب الشعب

 الديمقراطي الاشتراكي. وتولت زعامة حزب الطريق

 القويم خلفا لسليمان ديميرل الذي تخلى عن الزعامة

 ليصبح رئيسا للجمهورية، وبذلك كانت تانسو 

تشيلر أول امرأة تتولى منصب رئيس الوزراء في 

تاريخ تركيا.

 
وفي انتخابات 1995 شكلت تشيلر حكومة ائتلافية مع

 حزب الوطن الأم، لكنها انهارت بعد مدة. تلا ذلك

 الحكومة الائتلافية التي تشكلت بمشاركة حزب الرفاه

 الإسلامي و حزب الطريق القويم، وكانت تشيلر وزيرة

 الشؤون الخارجية ونائبة رئيس الوزراء نجم الدين

 أربكان في هذه الحكومة، لكن هذه الحكومة انتهت 

عام 1997 إثر أزمة عرفت بـ28 فبراير/شباط والتي

 أدت إلى حظر حزب الرفاه ومنع أربكان من ممارسة

 النشاط السياسي. بعد ذلك فقد حزب تانسو تشيلر

 شعبيته في انتخابات 1999 فدخل البرلمان في المركز 

الخامس حاصلا على نسبة 12% من الأصوات، وقامت 

تشيلر في هذه الفترة بدور المعارضة في البرلمان. تعتبر

 تشيلر نفسها من وسط اليمين وتدعو إلى توحيد

 اليمين تحت رايتها.


قامت في الآونة الأخيرة بجهود كبيرة للم شمل وسط

 اليمين، وقد ثار جدل كبير بشأنها في الآونة الأخيرة

 بسبب العقارات التي تملكها في الولايات المتحدة، 

وهو ما ألقى بظلال على علاقاتها المالية، وقد وعدت

 ببيع وإنفاق أموال هذه الممتلكات على أمهات 

الشهداء، لكنها لم تف بوعدها بعد.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*أنين* 


*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 

*رئيس جمهورية عربي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*رابح بيطاط*
ثالث - رئيس الجمهورية الجزائريةالعهدة27 ديسمبر 1978 – 9 فبراير 1979سبقه      هواري بومدينلحقه       شاذلي بن جديدالجنسية   جزائريمن مواليد 19 ديسمبر 1925بـ قسنطينة (ولاية قسنطينة - الجزائر)توفي      10 ابريل 2000جزائر (مدينة) (الجزائر)
رابح بيطاط (19 ديسمبر 1925 - 10 ابريل 2000) رئيس الجزائر لفترة انتقالية قصيرة. عضو مؤسس للجنة الثورية للوحدة و العمل و القيادة التاريخية ولد بعين الكرمة بولاية قسنطينة بالشرق الجزائري ، ناضل في صفوف حركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية وعضو في المنظمة السرية. حكم عليه غيابيا بالسجن لعشر سنوات بعد مشاركته في مهاجمة دار البريد بوهران.
هو عضو مؤسس للجنة الثورية للوحدة و العمل. كان كذلك من بين مجموعة الإثني و عشرين (22) و مجموعة التسعة (9) قادة التاريخيين الذين أعطوا إشارة انطلاق الثورة الجزائرية التحريرية. عين بعدها مسؤول عن منطقة الرابعة (الجزائر). و في 1955 اعتقل من طرف السلطات الاستعمارية بعد الحكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد ليطلق سراحة بعد وقف إطلاق النار في مارس 1962. عين في 27 سبتمبر 1962 نائبا لرئيس مجلس أول حكومة جزائرية ليستقيل بعد ذلك بسنة. في 10 يوليو 1965 عين وزيرا للدولة. بعدها في سنة 1972 عين وزيرا مكلفا بالنقل.
في مارس 1977 ترأس المجلس الشعبي الوطني . وبعد وفاة الرئيس هواري بومدين في 28 ديسمبر 1978، تقلد بالنيابة رئاسة الجمهورية لمدة 45 يوما. تولى رئاسة المجلس الشعبي الوطني لمدة أربع فترات تشريعية إلى أن قدم استقالته في 2 أكتوبر 1990. وقلد أعلى وسام في الدولة "صدر" بمناسبة الاحتفال بالذكرى السابعة و الثلاثين لعيد الاستقلال في 5 يوليو 1999. توفي يوم 10 أبريل 2000.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 

*زعيم افريقي  سابق راحل*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*صاحب الصوره هو*

*كوامي نكروما السياسي والمناضل
يعتبر الزعيم الغاني كوامي نكروما من المناضلين الأفارقة الأوائل ضد الاستعمار، وكان أول رئيس لغانا المستقلة، وأبرز دعاة الوحدة الأفريقية وواحدا من مؤسسي منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية قبل إسدال الستار عنها في يوليو/تموز 2002.

الميلاد والنشأة
ولد عام 1909، تخرج بدار المعلمين في أكرا، وعمل أستاذا إلى أن التحق عام 1935 بجامعة لنكولن في الولايات المتحدة وفي عام 1945 بمدرسة الاقتصاد في لندن ببريطانيا، وكان قد نشط في العمل الطلابي فترة وجوده في أميركا وبريطانيا.

النضال من أجل الاستقلال
عاد نكروما إلى شاطئ الذهب (اسم غانا سابقا) في أواخر عام 1947، وأصبح أمين عام مؤتمر شاطئ الذهب الموحد وبدأ بالنضال لأجل الاستقلال فاعتقل عام 1948، وترك المؤتمر وأسس صحيفة أخبار المساء لتنشر آراءه.

حزب المؤتمر الشعبي
وفي أواسط عام 1949 أسس نكروما حزب المؤتمر الشعبي لتحقيق الحكم الذاتي للبلاد. وفي أوائل 1950 اعتقل نكروما مجددا بعد سلسلة من الإضرابات وحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاث سنوات، وفاز حزبه بالانتخابات البلدية والعامة في الانتخابات، وفاز وهو بالسجن بدائرة أكرا وبأكثرية كاسحة، فأطلق سراحه وتولى رئاسة الوزراء في مارس/آذار 1952.

الاستقلال
ويوم 6 مارس/آذار 1957 أعلن استقلال شاطئ الذهب تحت اسم غانا، واختار نكروما النمط الاشتراكي. وفي عام 1960 أقر دستور جمهورية غانا، وانتخب نكروما أول رئيس لها، وأعيد انتخابه عام 1965، وتعرض لمحاولات اغتيال عديدة بسبب تصرفات حزبه السلطوية، وانقلبت عليه مجموعة من الضباط أثناء سفره إلى فيتنام فالتجأ إلى غينيا ومنها أخذ يدعو الغانيين للتمرد بدون جدوى.

وفاته
بعد انقلاب عام 1971 بدأ الشعب يتقبل فكرة عودة مؤسس الدولة، غير أن المرض كان أسرع، وتوفي نكروما في رومانيا يوم 27 أبريل/نيسان 1972 فأعلنت السلطات الغانية الحداد الرسمي، وبعد أن كان قد دفن في غينيا أعيد جثمانه إلى غانا، حيث شيع رسميا.

لنكروما مؤلفات عديدة منها "أتكلم عن الحرية"، "يجب أن تتحد أفريقيا"، "الاستعمار الجديد" وكذلك نشر سيرته الذاتية بعنوان "غانا".
تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%*


*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء* 

*تم التقييم* 

*وغدا  صورة  جديدة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

*اديب لبناني*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالخير والعافيه والتوفق ان شاءالله في الحياة* 
*صاحب الصوره هو*
 
*امين الريحاني*

*هو أمين فارس أنطون يوسف بن المطران باسيل البجاني، ولد في 23 تشرين ثاني 1876 في بلدة الفريكة قضاء المتن في جبل لبنان، ولقب بالريحاني لكثرة شجر الريحان المحيط بمنزله. والده، فارس تاجر حرير ميسور الحال، حاد الطباع، كريم الخلق، يجسم عقلية اللبناني المتوسط المحافظ على التقاليد. والدته، أنيسة ابنة جفال البجاني شيخ القرنة الحمراء، تصرف أوقاتها في العبادة والزهد.*  
*تلقى الريحاني في بلدته الفريكة مبادئ اللغة العربية والفرنسية، أرسله والده في صيف 1888 مع عمه إلى أمريكا وكان عمره اثنتي عشرة سنة، وفيها تعلم مبادئ اللغة الإنكليزية، وبرز ميله إلى المطالعة. ثم ترك المدرسة ليتسلم مهمة المحاسبة في متجر عمه في منهاتن.*  
*اندفع الريحاني إلى المطالعة ليل نهار، فاطلع على أعمال الشعراء والكتاب أمثال شكسبير وهيجو وسبنسر وهاكسلي وكارليل وآخرين من المعاصرين والقدامى،وفي عام 1895التحق بفرقة تمثيل محلية بعد أن ولدت فيه المطالعات ميلاً إلى فن التمثيل، فجال معها ثلاثة أشهر، ثم تركها لأسباب مجهولة لم تذكر.*  
*وفي عام 1897 التحق بمعهد الحقوق في جامعة نيويورك، واستمر فيه سنة حيث مرض فأشار عليه الطبيب بالعودة إلى لبنان، فعاد إليه عام 1898، وهناك درس الإنكليزية في مدرسة أكليريكية، وتعلم اللغة العربية بالمقابل وبدأ في كتابة المقالات في جريدة (الإصلاح) التي اتخذها منبراً للهجوم على الدولة العثمانية.*  
*عام 1899 رجع الريحاني إلى أمريكا فاشتغل بالتجارة والأدب، وبدأ في إصدار الكتب وكان أولها (نبذة عن الثورة الفرنسية)، كما ترجم إلى الإنكليزية مختارات من شعر الشاعر أبي العلاء المعري، ومنذ ذلك الحين كرس حياته للكتابة، وفي هذا الإطار تعترف صحيفة (الأوبزرفر) اللندنية بأن (أمين الريحاني هو أول من أعطى كتباً بالإنجليزية عن البلاد العربية والشرق الأدنى).*  
*وفي سنة 1904 عاد الريحاني إلى لبنان مروراً بمصر، فزار الخديوي عباس حلمي، واتصل بأبرز الأدباء والزعماء السياسيين، وباحثهم في أحوال الشرق العربي الاجتماعية والسياسية والفكرية ووسائل النهوض بها، وفي لبنان تابع نشاطه الفكري والاجتماعي العاصف والمتعدد الأوجه، وأصبحت صومعته في قريته (الفريكة) ملتقى عشرات الأدباء من أمثال: محمد كرد علي وبيرو باولي والأخطل الصغير والشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني وغيرهم، كما كان ينتقل من مدينة إلى أخرى يلقي الخطب داعياً إلى الحرية ومهاجماً الإقطاع والخنوع والجهل، ويحاضر في الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت وفي معاهد أخرى في لبنان وسوريا، ويكتب وينشر في المجلات والجرائد العربية والإنكليزية.*  
*وفي سنة 1911 قفل أمين الريحاني راجعاً إلى نيويورك ليطبع كتابه (كتاب خالد)، ومنذ ذلك الحين أصبح يتنقل بين نيويورك وبلدته الفريكة. وأصبح مرموقاً في كل من أمريكا وإنكلترا وكندا، وكذلك في أوروبا والشرق الأدنى والبلاد العربية. وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى كان الريحاني أحد أعضاء (اللجنة السورية ـ اللبنانية) التي مارست نشاطاً سياسياً ضد السيطرة التركية. فقد اشترك الريحاني سنة 1918 في مؤتمر انعقد في واشنطن من أجل الحد من التسلح، وزار أوروبا عدة مرات حيث التقى في إحدى زياراته الفيلسوف (ولز) صاحب النظرية المستقبلية فجرى نقاش بينهما حول الشرق والغرب.*  
*انطلق عام 1922 في رحلته الشهيرة، فزار الحجاز وقابل شريف مكة الحسين بن علي، ثم زار (لحج) وقابل سلطانها عبد الكريم فضل ، و(الحواشب) وفيها قابل سلطانها علي بن مانع، وصنعاء حيث التقى إمامها يحيى، ونجداً حيث اجتمع إلى سلطانها عبد العزيز بن سعود، والكويت فزار فيها شيخها أحمد الجابر آل الصباح، والبحرين وفيها اجتمع إلى شيخها أحمد بن عيسى، وأخيراً بغداد حيث قابل الملك فيصل الأول... فكان نتاج هذه الرحلات عدداً كبيراً من كتب الرحلات والتاريخ بالعربية والإنجليزية.*  
*وخلال سنوات تمتد منذ 1927 ـ 1939، حاضر الريحاني في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حول مخاطر الدور الصهيوني في الوطن العربي، وشن حرباً دفاعاً عن الحرية والتحرر والحقوق الإنسانية، وقد طلب إليه الحاج أمين الحسيني أن يشترك في الوفد الفلسطيني لمفاوضة الحكومة البريطانية فاعتذر، ولما عاد إلى لبنان تصدى للفرنسيين المستعمرين وراح يدعو لتحقيق الاستقلال فنفي إلى بغداد ولم يعد إلا بعد ضغط كبير من الجاليات العربية في المهاجر.*  
*في عام 1911 جرى اختيار أمين الريحاني عضواً مراسلاً للمجمع العربي بدمشق، وكان عضواً في جمعية الشعراء الأمريكيين وفي منتدى الصحافة النيويوركية ونادي المؤلفين الأمريكيين والجمعية الشرقية الأمريكية، كما اختاره معهد الدراسات العربية في المغرب الأسباني رئيس شرف له.*  
*توفي أمين الريحاني في بيروت يوم 13 أيلول 1940، إثر سقوطه عن دراجة اعتاد أن يركبها على طرقات الجبل حول بلدته الفريكة. ودفن في بلدته وقد أقيم له تمثالاً نصب في باحة كلية الآداب في الجامعة اللبنانية.*  
*ترك الريحاني العديد من المؤلفات في العربية والإنكليزية في السياسة والأدب والشعر والتاريخ والفن. ومنح أمين الريحاني عدة أوسمة هي: ـ وسام المعارف الأول الإيراني ـ وسام المعارف الأول للمغرب الإسباني ـ وسام الاستحقاق اللبناني الأول المذهب.*  
*المراجع:*  
*ـ ( رجالات من بلاد العرب)، د. صالح زهر الدين، المركز العربي للأبحاث والتوثيق، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 2001، ص(81ـ93).*  
*ـ (أعلام نهضة العرب في القرن العشرين)، جميل عويدات، الطبعة الأولى 1994، ص(47).*  
*ـ (مجلة تاريخ العرب والعالم)، تصدر عن دار النشر العربية، 1980، العدد 32، ص(33ـ41).*  
*ـ (موسوعة أعلام العرب المبدعين في القرن العشرين)، المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 2001، ص(471ـ476).*  
*ـ (أمين الريحاني)، عيسى ميخائيل سابا، دار المعارف، القاهرة، الطبعة الثالثة، ص(25،27ـ29،47).*  
*ـ (خمسة رواد يحاورون العصر)، محمد دكروب، مؤسسة عيبال للدراسات والنشر، الطبعة الأولى 1992، ص(12،13).* 
*مشكورين ويعطيكم العافيه* 
**

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماشاء الله* 

*جواب شافي كافي مع مراجع* 

*ممتاز  رائع  ابنتي* 


*بنت الوفاء* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  صاحب الصورة* 


*وزير خارجية  بريطاني  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

صاحب الوعد المشئوم بلفور، آرثر جيمس 


 
النشأة
ولد آرثر جيمس بلفور في ويتنغهام التي أصبحت تعرف اليوم باسم لوثيان وتقع في اسكتلندا. وبعد أن أنهى دراسته الأولية التي درس فيها تعاليم العهد القديم، أكمل دراساته العليا في كلية إيتون وجامعة كمبردج بإنجلترا. 
ترجمة الشخصية
انتخب بلفور لأوّل مرة في البرلمان سنة 1874، وعمل وزيراً أوّلا لاسكتلندا عام 1887، ثم وزيراً رئيساً لشؤون أيرلندا من عام 1887 - 1891, ثم أول رئيس للخزانة من عام 1895 - 1902, ورئيساً لوزراء بريطانيا من عام 1902 - 1905.
وكان يعارض الهجرة اليهودية إلى شرق أوروبا خوفاً من انتقالها إلى بريطانيا، وكان يؤمن بأن الأفضل لبريطانيا أن تستغل هؤلاء اليهود في دعم بريطانيا من خارج أوروبا. 
رؤيته للصهيونية 
وجد بلفورالصهويني ضالتة في حاييم وايزمان الذي التقاه عام 1906، فتعامل مع الصهيونية باعتبارها قوة تستطيع التأثير في السياسة الخارجية الدولية وبالأخص قدرتها على إقناع الرئيس الأميركي ولسون للمشاركة في الحرب العالمية الأولى إلى جانب بريطانيا. وحين تولى منصب وزارة الخارجية في حكومة لويد جورج في الفترة من 1916 إلى 1919 أصدر أثناء تلك الفترة وعده المعروف بـ"وعد بلفور" عام 1917 انطلاقا من تلك الرؤية. 
كانت أول زيارة لبلفور إلى فلسطين عام 1925 حينما شارك في افتتاح الجامعة العبرية، وعمت وقتها المظاهرات معظم الأراضي الفلسطينية احتجاجاً على قراره الذي أصدره عام 1917 والذي اشتهر بوعد بلفور.
تزعم بلفور حزب المحافظين لأكثر من عشرين عاماً، وشغل منصب رئيس مجلس اللوردات لمدة خمس سنوات من 1924 - 1929. وتوفي بلفور عن عمر يناهز أل 82 عاماً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة 


وهو شاب وهو كبير بالعمر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تصدق ياوالدي ؟*

*أول ماشفتوا صورتو للرجال هادا قلت جاسوس طوالي* 

*فصرت أبحث عن جواسيس إلين طلعتوا*



*الجاسوس الإسرائيلي  بن عامي*


*شلومو بن عامي
(وُلد 1943)*

*وزير خارجية دولة إسرائيل 2000-2001*

*وُلد البروفسور شلومو بن عامي في المغرب في 1943. وتعلّم في جامعة تل أبيب وجامعة أُوكسفورد (إنغليترا) حيث حصل على شهادة الدكتوراة في التأريخ.*
*ترأس البروفسور بن عامي قسم التأريخ في جامعة تل ابيب (86-1982). وأشغل منصب سفير إسرائيل لدى إسبانيا في 1991-1987. ونشر بن عامي عددًا من الكتب في اللغات الإنكليزية والإسبانية والعبرية.*
*أنتُخب بن عامي عضوًا في الكنيست في 1996. وكان عضوًا في لجنة الخارجية والأمن البرلمانية وكذلك في اللجنة الفرعية للخدمة الخارجية.*  
*في تموز يوليو 1999 عُيّن بن عامي وزيرًا للأمن الداخلي وفي أعقاب استقالة* *دافيد ليفي** في أغسطس 2000، عُيّن قائمّا بأعمال لوزير الخارجية، ثم عُين في تشرين الثاني نوفمبر 2000 وزيرًا للخارجية. واحتفظ بن عامي بهاذين المنصبين حتى آذار مارس 2001. واستقال شلومو بن عامي من الكنيست في آب أغسطس 2002.**بن عامي متزوّج وله ثلاثة أولاد.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي الغالية* 

*أنين* 

*تصورك  كان صحيح* 

*جاسوس  وارهابي حسب  بعض الناس* 

*ولكن ليس  شلومو بن عامي* 

*انه مصنف  ارهابي  عالمي* 

*لذلك  ارجو ان تعيدي البحث* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

إنه كارلوس ، واسمه الحقيقي راميرز سانتشيز
 وهو فنزويلي الأصل، كان السودان قد سلمه إلى فرنسا عام 1994 بموجب اتفاق سري
، وحكمت محكمة فرنسية بسجنه مدى الحياة عام 1997 لجرائم قتل عملاء بالاستخبارات الفرنسية عام 1975،

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم الان* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  حاولت ان اضع  صورة* 

*جديدة ولكن اعتقد بانه  هناك عطل  فني* 

*في  التحميل* 

*عندما تنتهي الاعطال  ساضع  صورة جديدة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*امين عام اممي سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*تريغف هالفدان لي (النرويج)
أول أمين عام للأمم المتحدة*

ولد تريغف هالفدان لي في 16 تموز/يوليه 1896 في أوسلو، النرويج. وهو ابن لمارتين وهولدا أرنيسين لي. وتلقى تعليمه في جامعة أوسلو حيث حصل على درجة علمية في القانون في عام 1919. وفي 8 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1921 تزوج من هجورديس جورجنسين، فأنجبا ثلاثة أطفال - سيسيل وغوري وميت. انضم لي إلى عضوية منظمة شباب حزب العمل النرويجي في عام 1911. وكان مساعدا لأمين حزب العمل من عام 1919 إلى عام 1922، ومستشارا قانونيا لاتحاد نقابات العمال النرويجية من عام 1922 إلى عام 1935، وأمينا تنفيذيا لحزب العمل في عام 1926. وفي حكومة حزب العمل التي شكلها جوهان نيغاردسفولد، تولي السيد لي منصب وزير العدل خلال الفترة من 1935 إلى 1939، ثم وزير التجارة والصناعات من تموز/يوليه إلى أيلول/سبتمبر 1939، ثم أصبح إبان اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية وزيرا للإمداد والشحن. وقد وضع، بصفته هذه، التدابير الانتقالية التي أمكن بفضلها، بعد الغزو الألماني في نيسان/أبريل 1940، الإبقاء على الأسطول النرويجي لكي يستخدمه الحلفاء. وذهب إلى إنجلترا في حزيران/يونيه من نفس العام عندما قررت الحكومة النرويجية مواصلة القتال من الخارج. وأصبح وزير الخارجية بالنيابة في كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1940 ثم عين وزيرا لخارجية النرويج في شباط/فبراير 1941. وانتخب السيد لي عضوا في البرلمان النرويجي في عام 1939 وأعيد انتخابه في عام 1945. وفي 12 حزيران/يونيه 1945، استقالت الحكومة التي كان عضوا فيها؛ وعُيّن وزيرا للخارجية في الوزارة الائتلافية المؤقتة التي تولت الحكم حينذاك، ووزيرا للخارجية في حكومة حزب العمل الجديدة في تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1945.
ورأس السيد لي الوفد النرويجي إلى مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بالمنظمة الدولية في سان فرنسيسكو، في نيسان/أبريل 1945، وكان رئيسا للجنة الثالثة المعنية بصياغة أحكام الميثاق المتعلقة بمجلس الأمن. ورأس أيضا الوفد النرويجي إلى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في لندن خلال شهر كانون الثاني/يناير 1946. وفي 1 شباط/فبراير 1946، انتُخب السيد لي أول أمين عام للأمم المتحدة. وعينته الجمعية العامة رسميا في هذا المنصب خلال جلستها الـ 22 المعقودة في 2 شباط/فبراير 1946. ووافقت الجمعية العامة في 1 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1950 على تمديد فترة خدمة السيد لي لمدة ثلاث سنوات أخرى اعتبارا من 1 شباط/فبراير 1951. واستقال من منصب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1952.
وعُيّن السيد لي في المناصب التالية بعد انتهاء خدمته في الأمم المتحدة: حاكم أوسلو وأكيرشوس، ورئيس مجلس الطاقة النرويجي. وبموجب قرار اتخذته الجمعية العامة في عام 1959، طُلب إلى الملك أولاف ملك النرويج أن يجد أساسا يمكن أن تستند إليه إثيوبيا وإيطاليا في بدء تسوية نزاع على الحدود يتصل بالصومال، المستعمرة الإيطالية السابقة. وفي عام 1959 عين الملك أولاف السيد لي وسيطا لتسوية هذا النزاع.
توفي السيد لي في 30 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1968.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم  التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*من هو صاحب الصورة* 

*مسؤول  سوري  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*هو عبد الحليم خدام*








*عبد الحليم خدام* (ولد سنة 1932 في بانياس)، هو سياسي سوري يعد أحد أبرز مرافقي الرئيس حافظ الأسد ضمن ما سمي بالحرس القديم. شغل منصب الرئيس بالوكالة مدة 37 يوما بعد وفاة الأسد بصفته نائبه الأول. أعلن إنشقاقه في ديسمبر 2005 بعد أن ساءت علاقته بالرئيس بشار الأسد متذرعا بان الحكم في سوريا يعاني من الفساد علما بان خدام كان مهندس سياسات هذا النظام السياسي لمدة ثلاثين سنة بل وهو الذي وقع على القانون رقم 9 لسنة 2000 القاضي يتخفيض سن الرئيس في سوريا من 40 إلى 34 سنة كقانون تكميلي وليس كتعديل دستوري.
ولد خدام في مدينة بانياس في محافظة طرطوس لعائلة سنية. تخرج من جامعة دمشق فرع الحقوق وإمتهن المحاماة. إنتسب إلى حزب البعث سنة 1947. شغل بعد وصول البعث إلى السلطة محافظا للحماة وذلك من سنة 1964 إلى 1966. من عام سنة 1966 إلى 1967 عين كمحافظ لطرطوس، ثم محافظا لدمشق بين 1967 و 1969. عين بين 1969 و 1970 كوزير للاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية، قبل أن يصبح نائبا لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزيرا للخارجية سنة 1970 بعد نجاح الحركة التصحيحية التي قادها حافظ الأسد. كان مكلفا بما سمي بالملف اللبناني طوال الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية وذلك إلى سنة 1998. لعب دورا مهما في التحضير للإتفاق الثلاثي سنة 1985 و لإتفاق الطائف سنة 1989. أصبح في مارس 1984 أحد نواب رئيس الدولة الثلاثة وعوضه في منصب وزير الخارجية فاروق الشرع. ربطته علاقة وطيدة برئيس الوزراء اللبناني الراحل رفيق الحريري وعائلته. توترت علاقته تدريجيا مع الرئيس بشار الأسد ليعلن في النهاية رسميا إنشقاقه في 31 ديسمبر 2005 على قناة العربية من باريس. متأهل من السيدة نجاة مرقبي وله أربعة أبناء. جدير بالذكر ان السيد خدام بعد انشقاقة عن النظام السوري دخل في شراكة مع جماعة الاخوان المسلمين السورية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 

*اشكرك على وضع  سيرته الذاتية* 

*هم من المتآمرين على الشعب اللبناني* 

*مع رفيق الحريري  وعصابته* 

* سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم  عراقي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

[


*الزعيم العراقي عبد الكريم قاسم* 




*عبدالكريم قاسم* (1914 - 1963) رئيس الوزراء والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع في العراق من 14 يوليو1958 ولغاية 9 فبراير1963 حيث أصبح أول حاكم عراقي بعد الحكم الملكي. كان عضوا في تنظيم الضباط الوطنيين " أو الأحرار" وقد رشح عام 1957 رئيسا للجنة العليا للتنظيم الذي أسسه العقيد رفعت الحاج سري الملقب *بالدين* عام 1949م. ساهم مع قادة التنظيم بالتخطيط لحركة أو 14 يوليو / تموز 1958 التي قام بتنفيذها زميله في التنظيم عبد السلام محمد عارف والتي أنهت الحكم الملكي وأعلنت قيام الجمهورية العراقية. هو عسكري عراقي عرف بوطنيته وحبه للطبقات الفقيرة التي كان ينتمي لها. ومن أكثر الشخصيات التي حكمت العراق إثارةً للجدل حيث عرف بعدم فسحه المجال للاخرين بالإسهام معه بالحكم واتهم من قبل خصومه السياسيين بالتفرد بالحكم حيث كان يسميه المقربون منه وفي وسائل إعلامه "الزعيم الأوحد" .
أحد ضباط الجيش العراقي الذين شاركوا في القتال بفلسطين، حكم العراق 4 سنوات و 6 أشهر و 15 يوماً، تم إعدامه دون تحقيق ومن خلال محكمة صورية عاجلة في دار الإذاعة في بغداد يوم 9 فبراير 1963. هناك جدل وتضارب حول الإرث التاريخي لقاسم فالبعض يعتبره "نزيهاً وحريصاً على خدمة الشعب العراقي لم يكن يضع لشخصه ولأهله وأقرباءه أي أعتبار أو محسوبية أمام المسؤولية الوطنية" واتخاذه سياسة التسامح والعفو عن المتآمرين الذين تآمروا على الثورة "سياسة عفا الله عما سلف" وأصدر الكثير من قرارات بإعفاء المحكومين بالإعدام ولم يوقع على أحكام إعدام، بينما يعتبره البعض الآخر زعيما عمل جاهداً للإستثئار بالسلطة وسعيه إلى تحجيم جميع الأحزاب الوطنية منها والقومية والأخرى التقدمية وإصداره لأحكام إعدام جائرة بحق زملائه من أعضاء تنظيم الضباط الوطنيين "أو الأحرار" كالعميد ناظم الطبقجلي و العقيد رفعت الحاج سري وغيرهم، كما يتهمه خصومه السياسيين بأنه أبعد العراق عن محيطه العربي من خلال قطع علاقاته الدبلوماسية مع أكثر من دولة عربية وانتهى به المطاف لسحب عضوية العراق من الجامعة العربية، وكذلك يتهمه خصومه بأنه ابتعد عن الإنتماء الإسلامي للعراق الاسلامي بالتقرب من الشيوعيين وارتكب المجازر في الموصلوكركوك وأعدم الكثير من خصومه السياسيين والعسكريين وقرب أفراد أسرته من الحكم وأسند لبعضهم المناصب ومنح البعض الآخر الصلاحيات كإبن خالته المقدم فاضل المهداوي ذو الإرتباطات الماركسية وأخيه الأكبر حامد قاسم الذي كان يلقب بالبرنس حامد وهو المشرف عن توزيع أراضي الإصلاح الزراعي للفلاحين والذي جمع أموال طائلة من هذه العملية. إلا أن هناك نوع من الإجماع على شعبية قاسم بين بعض الشرائح كالعسكريين ومن ذوي الإنتماءات الشيوعية وكذلك الفلاحين في المدن والمناطق التي تقطنها الطبقات الفقيرة في جنوب العراق.
حدثت إبان حكم قاسم مجموعة من الإضطرابات الداخلية جعلت فترة حكمه غير مستقرة على الصعيد الداخلي أما على الصعيد الإقليمي فقد أثار موقف عبدالكريم قاسم الرافض لكل أشكال الوحدة مع الأقطار العربية ومنها رفضه الإنضمام إلى الإتحاد العربي الذي كان يعرف بالجمهورية العربية المتحدة التي كانت في وقتها مطلبا جماهيريا، ولد خيبة أمل لجماهير واسعة من العراقيين ولمراكز القوى والشخصيات السياسية العراقية والعربية ومنها الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر الذي أشيع أنه في سبتمبر 1959 ساند ومول المعارضين لقاسم والذي أدى إلى محاولة انقلاب عسكري على حكم قاسم في الموصل. وفي المقابل كانت تصريحات عبدالكريم قاسم لها آثار متناقضة والخاصة بأنه كان وراء انفصال مشروع الوحدة بين مصر وسوريه من خلال تمويله ودعمه للعميد السوري عبدالكريم النخلاوي والعقيد موفق عصاصة الذين قادا الإنقلاب في الشطر السوري من الوحدة، كما كانت لمطالب قاسم بضم الكويت تداعيات تسببت برد فعل عبدالكريم قاسم وغضبه انتهت بانسحابه من عضوية العراق في الجامعة العربية في وقت كانت للجامعة العربية هيبتها وأهميتها في تلبية مطالب الدول العربية. كما حدثت إبان حكم قاسم أيضا حركات تمرد أو إنتفاضة من قبل الأكراد في سبتمبر 1961 مما أدى إلى إضعاف أكثر للهيمنة المركزية لقاسم على حكم العراق وكانت آخر الحركات المعارضة ضد حكمه حركة أو انقلاب أو ثورة 8 شباط 1963 التي قام بها مجموعة من الضباط العسكريين العراقين الذين كان معظمهم ينتمي إلى حزب البعث .

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن والدي أن تضع لنا بعض المعلومات للمحاولة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه كان رئيس تحرير  صحيفة* 

*من اشهر الصحف اللبنانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أستبعد أن يكون*
*طلال سلمان المؤسس لصحيفة السفير* 
*يمكن يكون* 
* فيصل سلمان نائب رئيس تحرير صحيفة السفير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نووووووووووووووو*

*ابحثي*



*هو رئيس مجلس ادارة الصحيفة*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> من هو صاحب الصورة



 
السلام عليكم أبو طارق
صاحب الصوره هو : جبران تويني
رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة النهار

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 


*امنيات مجروحه* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*وئام وهاب*

*وزير لبناني سابق*



*وئام ماهر نجيب وهاب* (ولد سنة 1964)، سياسي لبناني. من مواليد بلدة الجاهلية لأسرة من الطائفة الدرزية. عمل بين سنة 1991و2000 مستشارا سياسيا لطلال أرسلان. شارك سنة 1996 في الإنتخابات النيابية في دائرة الشوف لكنه إنهزم أمام وليد جنبلاط ومروان حمادة، كما وعمل في مجال الصحافة والاعلام. شغل منصب وزير البيئة في حكومة عمر كرامي بين أكتوبر 2004 و فبراير 2005. أسس سنة 2006تيار التوحيد الذي ينتمي إلى قوى 8 آذار التي تضم عدة قوى سياسية أهمها حزب الله وحركة امل والتيار الوطني الحروتيار المردة

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  هو وئام  وهاب* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو  طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزير دفاع  عربي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

صاحب الصورة
وزير الدفاع المصري
 شمس بدران

----------


## يوم مولدي

كرس معبد الأقصر، المسمى أيضاً إيبت رسيت، لثالوث طيبة المكون من أمون رع وزوجته موت وإبنهما خونسو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*
*شكرا أخي يوم مولدي لكن جوابك ليس له علاقة بالصورة الموضوعة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عموو لو ممكن*
*معلومة بسيطة*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان رئيس حزب لبناني سابق*

*وتم اغتياله*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جــــــــــــــورج حــــــــــــــــــــاوي

*جورج حاوي* (1938 - 21 يونيو 2005). ولد في بتغرين في المتن الشمالي شرق بيروت). والده أنيس حاوي، والدته نور نوفل.
متأهل من الدكتورة سوسي مادايان ابنة ارتين مادايان أحد مؤسسي الحزب الشيوعي اللبناني في مطلع العشرينات انتسب إلى الحزب الشيوعي اللبناني مطلع العام 1955 .
كان أحد قادة الاتحاد الطلابي العام في اواخر الخمسينات وقد شارك في كل التحركات الجماهيرية والمظاهرات والإضرابات وكان يقود معظمها. وكان لفترة طويلة مسؤولاً للجنة العمالية ـ النقابية.
سجن عام 1964 لمدة 14 يوماً لدوره في اضراب عمال الريجي مع رفيقه جورج البطل وبعض قادة نقابة عمال الريجي. ثم اعتقل مع آخرين من قادة الاحزاب والقوى الوطنية اثر مظاهرة 23 ابريل (نيسان) 1969 الشهيرة تأييداً للمقاومة الفلسطينية، كما اعتقل عام 1970 بتهمة التعرض للجيش.
انتخب اواخر العام 1964 عضواً في اللجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعي اللبناني. وكان اصغر اعضائها سناً. ولم يلبث ان اصبح عضواً في المكتب السياسي وعضواً في السكريتاريا في العام 1966 .
انتخب اميناً عاماً مساعداً في اواسط السبعينات، ثم اميناً عاماً في المؤتمر الرابع عام 1979 خلفاً لنقولا الشاوي. وكان ثاني امين عام للحزب بعد انفصاله عن الحزب الشيوعي السوري ـ اللبناني. وظل في منصبه حتى العام 1993 .
انتخب رئيساً للمجلس الوطني للحزب في العام 1999. وظل في هذا الموقع حتى اواخر العام 2000 وكان أحد ابرز قادة الحركة الوطنية إلى جانب الزعيم الراحل كمال جنبلاط. وانتخب نائباً لرئيس المجلس السياسي للحركة الوطنية.
وفي مواجهة احتلال الجيش الإسرائيلي لبيروت صيف العام 1982 اعلن مع (الامين العام لمنظمة العمل الشيوعي) محسن إبراهيم اطلاق جبهة المقاومة الوطنية اللبنانية .
إغتيل بتفجير سيارته عام 2005، ضمن حملة اغتيالات اجتاحت لبنان في الآونة الأخيرة ، حيث تتهم الدول المحيطة للبنان بالإغتيالات ، و بالتحديد إسرائيل و سوريا
يعتبر جورج حاوي -وهو مسيحي أرثوذكسي ذو أصل يوناني- من أهم وجوه اليسار اللبناني منذ السبعينات.
ولد في عام 1938 في بلدة بتغرين في المتن شرق بيروت، وقد تلقى دروسه الابتدائية في مدرسة للرهبانيات الكاثوليكية.
في بداية حياته تأثر بأفكار أنطوان سعاده مؤسس الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي قبل أن ينتسب ألى الحزب الشيوعي اللبناني في الأول من ديسمبر/كانون الأول 1955 حيث خاض غمار العمل السياسي والوطني.
تابع دورة داخلية على الصعيد الحزبي في لبنان, وكان من أبرز أساتذته نقولا الشاوي وحسن قريطم ويوسف فيصل وأرتين مادويان أحد مؤسسي الحزب الشيوعي.
عمل في المجال الطلابي بين 1955 و 1964 حتى أصبح عضوا في قيادة الاتحاد الطلابي عام 1957, وكذلك في قيادة اتحاد الشباب الديمقراطي.
عام 1968 انتخب عضوا في المكتب السياسي وفي اللجنة المركزية للحزب الشيوعي الذي توالى على قيادة أمانته العامة ثلاث مرات عام 1979 و1987و1992 قبل أن يقدم استقالته عام 1993.
خلال الحرب اللبنانية وما بين عامي 1975 و1976 شكل إلى جانب كمال جنبلاط ومحسن إبراهيم الأمين العام لمنظمة العمل الشيوعي الثلاثي الأساسي في تركيبة المجلس السياسي للحركة الوطنية.
عام 1982 أصدر مع إبراهيم البيان الأول لانطلاقة جبهة المقاومة الوطنية اللبنانية, خاطا إياه بيده وحاملا توقيعه وذلك إبان الاجتياح الإسرائيلي.
1999 انتخب رئيسا للمجلس الوطني للحزب الشيوعي قبل أن يستقيل من منصبه عام 2000.
أطلق عام 1991 مبادرته الشهيرة للمصالحة الوطنية عبر زيارات لكافة الأقطاب السياسية آنذاك وأبرزها لسمير جعجع في غدراس.
بعد ذلك عمل بتصميم على إقامة مؤتمر وطني للحوار فكانت له زيارات لمختلف المرجعيات الدينية والسياسية.
كانت آخر مبادراته السياسية في أبريل/نيسان 2004 وهي إطلاق حركة سياسية جديدة تحت اسم التجمع اليساري للاستقلال والتقدم.
تولى الأمانة العامة للحزب الشيوعي اللبناني من 1976 إلى 1992. .
أسس مؤخرا ما يعرف بالتجمع الاستشاري الوطني المدعوم من قبل الساسة المسيحيين المحافظين أمثال أمين الجميل ونايله معوض، وذلك بهدف الضغط على الرئيس إميل لحود لتناول بعض القضايا مثل العلاقات الثنائية اللبنانية السورية.
عارض سياسات الحكومة اللبنانية وبعض سياسات سوريا لكنه عرف بخطاب معتدل يدعو لإيجاد مرحلة جديدة من الاحترام المتبادل بين البلدين.
كان رجل حوار وصديقا مقربا للزعيم الدرزي كمال جنبلاط قائد الحركة الوطنية اللبنانية الذي اغتيل في 1977 قرب حاجز سوري خلال الحرب الأهلية في لبنان.
اغتيل بتفجير عبوة ناسفة بسيارته في منطقة وطى المصيطبة في بيروت بتاريخ 21 يونيو/حزيران 2005.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب   صحيح  ابنتي* 

*جوري* 

*هو الشهيد  جورج  حاوي* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 


**

----------


## جـــــــــوري

المخرج :مصطفى العقاد

----------


## جـــــــــوري

**
*مصطفى العقاد* (1 يوليو1935 - 11 نوفمبر2005)، مخرج و منتج و ممثل سينمائي سوري المولد أمريكي الجنسية. ولد في حلببسوريا ثم غادرها للدراسة إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في جامعة كاليفورنيا، وأقام فيها حتى أواخر مراحل حياته
* انتاجه الفني*

عند اخراجه لفيلم الرسالة، استشار العقاد علماء الدين المسلمين لتفادي اظهار مشاهد أو معالجة مواضيع قد تكون مخالفة لتعاليم الدين الإسلامي. رأى الفيلم كجسر للتواصل بين الشرق و الغرب و خاصة بين العالم الإسلامي و الغرب و لتحسين صورتهم عن الإسلام. ذكر في مقابلة أجريت معه عام 1976: «لقد عملت الفيلم لأنه كان موضوع شخصي بالنسبة لي، شعرت بواجبي كمسلم عاش في الغرب بأن أقوم بذكر الحقيقة عن الإسلام. أنه دين لديه 700 مليون تابع في العالم، هناك فقط القليل المعروف عنه، مما فاجأني. لقد رأيت الحاجة بأن أخبر القصة التي ستصل هذا الجسر، هذه الثغرة إلى الغرب.»

* الترتيب الزمني لأفلام العقاد*

*الرسالة (النسخة العربية) 1976 بطولة : عبد الله غيثو منى واصف . 
الرسالة(النسخة الإنكليزية) بطولة : انتوني كوينو أيرين باباس
الجزء الأول من سلسلة الرعب هالوين : جرائم جليسات الأطفال Babysitters murders 1978 . 
1981 أسد الصحراء (عمر المختار) : أنتوني كوين و إيرين باباس و أوليفر ريد . 
1981 أيضا انتاج الجزء الثاني من سلسلة هالوين : من اخراج ريك روزنتال 
1982 انتاج الجزء الثالث من اخراج ريك روزنتال أيضا بعنوان : season of the Witch 
1985 انتاج فيلم موعد مع الخوف Appointment with Fear . 
*

* وفاته*

قتل العقاد في 11 نوفمبر2005 مع ابنته ضمن ضحايا الانفجار الذي حصل في فندق غراند حياة - عمان. كانا قد حضرا إلى عمان لحضور حفل زفاف أحد الأصدقاء. حصل الانفجار، الناتج عن عملية انتحارية، لحظة وجود العقاد في بهو الفندق واستقباله لإبنته القادمة للتو من السفر، توفت ابنته ريما في الحال، بينما مات هو بعد العملية بيومين متأثرا بجراحه.
كان المخرج السوري العالمي *مصطفى العقاد* يحضر لعمل فيلم سينمائي عن صلاح الدين، يوازي جودة الأعمال السابقة، قال عن الفيلم: _...صلاح الدين يمثل الاسلام تماما. الآن، الاسلام يصور كدين إرهابي. حصل الدين كله على هذه الصورة بسبب وجود عدة مسلمين ارهابيين. اذا كان هناك دين ممتلئ بالارهاب، فيمكن قول ذلك عن المسيحية أيام الحملات الصليبية. لكننا في الواقع لا يمكننا لوم المسيحية كدين بسبب مغامرات بعض أتباعها آنذاك. هذه هي رسالتي._ ،كان من المفترض ان يجسد شخصية صلاح الدين الفنان العالمي شون كونري رغم شيخوخته، قال فيه العقاد انه مكسب للرأي العام العالمي

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%*

*برافوووا  ابنتي* 

*جوري* 


*تم التقييم* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لبنانية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

**
النائبة *نائلة* 
*معوض**نائلة عيسى الخوري* أو *نائلة معوض* (1940- ) عضو مجلس النواب اللبناني. هي ارملة الرئيس *رينيه معوض*، ولديها من الأبناء المحامي المحامي ميشال و ريما.

*الشهادات العلميه والخبرات*


اجازة في الآداب الفرنسية من كلية الآداب - جامعة القديس يوسفدورات تأهيل باللغة الإنكليزية في *G.C.I* من جامعة كامبردجمسؤولة في الحركة الكشفية للبنات.صحافية في جريدة الأوريان من سنة 1963 إلى 1965.رئيسة مؤسسة رينيه معوض.*السيرة النيابية والوزارية*


عضوه بمجلس النواب اللبناني من عام 1991 حتى الان .. بعام 1991 عينت بالمجلس بعد نهايه الحرب وانتخبت بالاعوام 1992، 1996، 2000و2005.عينت *وزير للشؤون الاجتماعية* منذ 19 يوليو2005 وحتى 11 يوليو2008 في حكومة الرئيسفؤاد السنيورة بعهد الرئيس إميل لحود.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ * 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة عن صاحب الصورة* 


*هو رئيس وزراء  لبناني  سابق*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سامي الصلح

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*جوري* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

طلال *أرسلان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو صاحب الصورة*



_طلال ارسلان_

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه الأمير * 

*طلال ارسلان* 

*رئيس الحزب الديمقراطي اللبناني* 

*تشكر ابني* 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ايضا ابنتي* 

*وردة محمدية* 


*جواب صحيح* 

*وتم التقييم  ايضا* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*رئيس الوزراء التركي مصطفى بولنت أجاويد*
 ولد في اسطنبول بتاريخ 28 مايو 1925م وتوفي في أنقرة بتاريخ 5 نوفمبر 2006م 
وهو سياسي وشاعر وكاتب صحفي.
 تولى رئاسة وزراء تركيا خمس مرات كما شغل منصب زعيم حزب الشعب الجمهوري في الفترة من 1972م إلى 1980م كما تولى منصب زعيم حزب اليسار الديمقراطي في الفترة من 1987م إلى 1988م 
وفي الفترة من 1989م
 إلى 2004م.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لجواب صحيح* 

*بولانت اجاويد*

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

امريكي

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة عنه* 

*مستشار امن قومي سابق*

----------


## عنيده

_يمكن هنري كيسينجر_ 

_تحياتي .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف الجواب  خطأ*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الدكتور زبجنييف بريجينسكي
 مستشار الرئيس الأمريكي السابق لشؤون الأمن القومي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*جوري*

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

هو الشيخ 

*علي كوراني* 

 عندما كان صغيرا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سماحة الامام المغيب* 

*السيد موسى الصدر* 

*نسئل الله ان يفرج عنه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية منك الدعاء وعلى الله الإجابة*
*بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ابو طارق

شخصية  دولية كبيرة سابق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أضف معلومات عنه والدي العزيز لم اعرفه*

----------


## ابو طارق

كان ذو منصب عالي في الامم المتحدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*اتمنى  وجود   جواب اليوم* 

*والا سوف  اضع الجواب  في المساء* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> شخصية دولية كبيرة سابق



 
 لين باسكو مساعد الامين العام للامم المتحدة للشؤون السياسية

----------


## ابو طارق

خطأ 

رتبته  اعلى  من هيك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يُو ثَانْتْ U Thant* الأمين العام الثالث للأمم المتحدة وقع الاختيار على يو ثانت، الذي عمل أمينا عاما للأمم المتحدة في الفترة من 1961 إلى 1971، لكي يتولى رئاسة الهيئة الدولية بعد مقتل الأمين العام داغ همرشولد في حادث تحطم طائرة وقع في أيلول/ سبتمبر 1961.
وقد ولد يو ثانت في بنتاناو ببورما في 22 كانون الثاني/يناير 1909 وتلقى تعليمه في المدرسة الوطنية العليا في بنتاناو وفي جامعة رانغون.
وقبل أن يعمل يوثانت في السلك الدبلوماسي، مارس العمل في مجالي التعليم والإعلام. وعَمِل كمدرس أول في المدرسة الوطنية العليا التي انتظم بها تلميذا في بنتاناو، وفي عام 1931 أصبح ناظرا لها بعد أن حصل على المركز الأول في امتحان شغل المناصب التعليمية في المدارس الثانوية الإنكليزية والوطنية.
وكان عضوا في لجنة الكتب المدرسية في بورما ومجلس التعليم الوطني قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية، كما كان عضوا في اللجنة التنفيذية لرابطة نظار المدارس. وعمل أيضا صحفيا غير متفرغ.

وفي عام 1942، عمل يوثانت بضعة أشهر كأمين للجنة إعادة تنظيم التعليم في بورما. وفي السنة التالية، عاد إلى المدرسة الوطنية العليا كناظر لها لمدة أربع سنوات أخرى.
وعُين يوثانت مديرا صحفيا لحكومة بورما في عام 1947. وفي عام 1948، أصبح مدير الإذاعة، وفي السنة التالية عُين وكيلا لوزارة الإعلام في حكومة بورما. وفي عام 1953، أصبح يوثانت أمينا للمشاريع في مكتب رئيس الوزراء. وفي عام 1955، عُهدت إليه مهام أخرى بوصفه الأمين التنفيذي للمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي لبورما.
وعندما عُين يوثانت أمينا عاما للأمم المتحدة بالنيابة، كان يشغل منصب الممثل الدائم لبورما لدى الأمم المتحدة، برتبة سفير (1957-1961).
وخلال تلك الفترة، رأس وفود بورما إلى دورات الجمعية العامة، وفي عام 1959، خدم بوصفه أحد نواب رئيس الجمعية العامة في دورتها الرابعة عشرة. وفي عام 1961، كان يوثانت رئيس لجنة الأمم المتحدة للمصالحة في الكونغو ورئيس اللجنة المعنية بصندوق الأمم المتحدة للمشاريع الإنتاجية.
وأثناء توليه مناصب دبلوماسية، خدم يوثانت في عدة مناسبات كمستشار لرئيس وزراء بورما.
وبدأ يوثانت عمله كأمين عام بالنيابة اعتبارا من 3 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1961، عندما عينته الجمعية العامة بالإجماع، بناء على توصية من مجلس الأمن، ليشغل المدة المتبقية من ولاية داغ همرشولد الأمين العام الراحل. ثم عينته الجمعية العامة بالإجماع أمينا عاما في 30 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1962 لفترة تنتهي في 3 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1966.
وأعادت الجمعية العامة تعيين يوثانت لفترة ثانية كأمين عام للأمم المتحدة في 2 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1966، بناء على توصية بالإجماع من مجلس الأمن (القرار 229، عام 1966). واستمر في منصبه حتى 31 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1971.
وتلقى يوثانت درجات فخرية (دكتوراه في الحقوق) من الجامعات التالية: جامعة كارلتون في أوتاوا بكندا (25 أيار/ مايو 1962)؛ وكلية وليامز تاون بماساتشوستس (10 حزيران/يونيه 1962)؛ وجامعة برينستون، في برينستون بنيوجيرسي (12 حزيران/يونيه 1962)؛ كلية جبل هولووكي في ساوث هادلي بماساتشوستس (2 حزيران/يونيه 1963)؛ وجامعة هارفارد في كامبردج بماساتشوستس (13 حزيران/يونيه 1963)؛ وكلية دارموث، في هانوفر، بنيوهامبشر (16 حزيران/يونيه 1963)؛ وجامعة كاليفورنيا في باركلي بكاليفورنيا (2 نيسان/أبريل 1964)؛ وجامعة دنفر في دنفر بكلورادو (3 نيسان/أبريل 1964)؛ وكلية سوارتمور في سوارتمور ببنسلفانيا (8 حزيران/يونيه 1964)؛ وجامعة نيويورك في نيويورك (10 حزيران/يونيه 1964)؛ وجامعة موسكو في موسكو بالاتحاد السوفياتي (31 تموز/يوليه 1964)؛ وجامعة كوينز في كنغستون بأونتاريو (22 أيار/ مايو 1965)؛ وكلية كولبي في ووترفيل بمان (6 حزيران/يونيه 1965)؛ وجامعة يال في نيوهافن بكونيتيكت (14 حزيران/يونيه 1965)؛ وجامعة وندسور في وندسور بأونتاريو بكندا (28 أيار/ مايو 1966)؛ وكلية هاميلتون في كلينتون بنيويورك (5 حزيران/يونيه 1966)؛ وجامعة فوردهام في برونكس بنيويورك (8 حزيران/يونيه 1966)؛ وكلية منهاتن في نيويورك (14 حزيران/يونيه 1966)؛ وجامعة متشجان في آن أربور بمتشجان (30 آذار/ مارس 1967)؛ وجامعة دلهي في نيودلهي بالهند (13 نيسان/أبريل 1967)؛ وجامعة ليدز في إنجلترا (26 أيار/ مايو 1967)؛ وجامعة لوفين في بروكسل ببلجيكا (10 نيسان/أبريل 1968)؛ وجامعة آلبرتا في أدمنتون بكندا (13 أيار/ مايو 1968)؛ وجامعة بوسطن في بوسطن بماساتشوستس (19 أيار/ مايو 1968)؛ وجامعة رادجرز في نيوبرونزويك بنيوجيرسي (29 أيار/ مايو 1968)؛ وجامعة دبلن (كلية ترينيتي) في دبلن بأيرلندا (12 تموز/يوليه 1968)؛ وجامعة لافال في كويبك بكندا (13 أيار/ مايو 1969)؛ وجامعة كولومبيا في مدينة نيويورك (3 حزيران/يونيه 1969)؛ وجامعة الفلبين (11 نيسان/أبريل 1970)؛ وجامعة سيراكيوز ( حزيران/يونيه 1970).
وحصل أيضا على الدرجات الفخرية التالية: دكتوراه في اللاهوت من ذا فيرست يونيفرسال تشيرش (11 أيار/ مايو 1970)؛ ودكتوراه في القانون الدولي من الجامعة الدولية لفلوريدا في ميامي بفلوريدا (25 كانون الثاني/يناير 1971)؛ ودكتوراه في القانون، جامعة هارتفورد في هارتفورد بكونيتكت (23 آذار/ مارس 1971)؛ ودكتوراه في القانون المدني، بمرتبة الشرف، من جامعة كولغات في هاميلتون بنيويورك (30 أيار/ مايو 1971)؛ ودكتوراه في الآداب الإنسانية من جامعة ديوك في دورهام بنورث كارولاينا (7 حزيران/يونيه 1971).
وتقاعد يوثانت في نهاية فترة ولايته الثانية في عام 1971، وتوفي في 25 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1974 بعد مرض طويل. وكان يبلغ من العمر 65 عاما.

----------


## ابو طارق

*واخيرا* 

*نعم انه يوثانت*

*جواب صحيح  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس  افريقي  سابق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جان بيدل بوكاسا (رئيس جمهورية افريقيا الوسطى ,,,*
*بوكاسا الأول من أفريقيا الوسطى* Bokassa I of Central Africa (و. 22 فبراير, 1921–3 نوفمبر, 1996), ويعرف أيضاً باسم *جان بيدل بوكاسا Jean-Bédel Bokassa* (IPA: [ʒɑ̃ bedɛl bɔkasa]) و *صلاح الدين أحمد بوكاسا*, كان حاكماً عسكرياً على جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى من 1 يناير, 1966 وامبراطور امبراطورية أفريقيا الوسطى من 4 ديسمبر, 1976, حتى الإطاحة به في 20 سبتمبر, 1979.
*جان بيدل بوكاسا*، رئيس جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى، نصـّب نفسه، بوكاسا الأول، امبراطوراً على امبراطورية أفريقيا الوسطى. والرئيس المصري أنور السادات رفض اعطاءه العربة الملكية للخديوي إسماعيل، الموجودة في متحف العربات الملكيةبالقلعة. قامت قوات فرنسية بالاطاحة به ثم حوكم بتهمة أكل لحوم البشر ثم أعدم بتهمة الفساد.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو إمام بلدة الطيبة في لبنان ...
من هو .؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه  بوكاسا رئيس جمهورية افريقيا الوسطى سابقا* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه سماحة الشيخ* 

*حسين قازان* 

*حفظه الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*امريكي كان له دور في حرب الخليج*

----------


## ام الشيخ

نورمان شوارزكوف


*نورمان شوارزكوف*، او "نورمان العاصف"، جنرال متقاعد في الجيش الأمريكي خدم بين عامي 1956 و1991، ولد في ترنتون - نيو جيرسي، في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية في 22 آب 1934، كان قائد تحالف قوات الهجوم البرية والبحرية والجوية ضد العراق خلال حرب الخليج الثانية عام 1991 التي عرفت بعاصفة الصحراء. والده، هربرت شوارزكوف، كان رجل أمنٍ عسكري أيضاً، تسلم قيادة شرطة نيوجرسي ومن بعدها ولّي عام 1946 تنظيم القوات الأمنية الإيرانية، رزق هربرت بولد فأعطاه الحرف الأول من اسمه واسم والده، نورمان.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ام الشيخ شكرا على هذا المجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رئيس وزراء لكوسوفو ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

رئيس وزراء كوسوفو هاشم تاجي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ رائعة دائم بتألقك سيتم التقييم*
*هاشم ثاتشي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_جاكم دولة اوروبية فمن هو ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ديميتريس كريستوفياس* 
*رئيس قبرص*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وزير لبناني*

----------


## ام الشيخ

وزير الاتصالات اللبناني جبران باسيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ام الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية وعساك عالقوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كان ملك_ _العراق__ من_ _1921__ إلى_ _1933__ وكان لفترة قصيرة_ _ملك  سوريا__ في عام_ _1920__ فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## ام الشيخ

الملك فيصل الأول(( ملك العراق ))

الملك فيصل الأول (20 مايو 1883 - 8 سبتمبر 1933), اسمه الكامل فيصل بن حسين بن علي الحسني الهاشمي,
كان ملك العراق من 1921 إلى 1933 وكان لفترة قصيرة ملك سوريا في عام 1920. يرجع نسبه إلى الأسرة الهاشمية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ عساك عالقوة وسلمت يمناك على هذا المجهود سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سياسي* *جزائري** ورئيس وزراء سابق في عهد* *الشاذلي بن جديد** ومدير* *المخابرات الجزائرية** في عهد الزعيم* *هواري بومدين** فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

قاصدي مرباخ اسمه الحقيقي..
خالف عبد الله..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طيارة**أمريكية**، شهيرة بأرقامها القياسية في* *الطيران**، حاولت التحليق حول الارض عبر* *خط الاستواء** فمن هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

أميليا ايراهارت..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم منظمة ارهابية عالمية* 

*((كما يقول عنه الاوروبيين))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة  اضافية * 

*هو الماني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعيم الجيش الاحمر فيالمانيا والمعروف باسم منظمة بادر ماينهوف كريستيان كلار*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مناضل فلسطيني تم اغتياله*

----------


## عنيده

يمكن .. 

الدكتور جورج حبش ..

مووفق

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف الجواب  خطأ* 

*الدكتور جورج حبش  مات  موت  طبيعي* 

*هذا المناضل تم اغتياله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه من قيادات حركة  فتح*

----------


## ام الشيخ

المناضل الشهيد صلاح خلف



سياسي ومناضل فلسطيني لعب دوراً أساسياً وهاماً في نضال الشعب الفلسطيني ضد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ومن القادة المؤسسين لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وعرف باسم (أبو إياد). 

ولد صلاح خلف في مدينة يافا عام 1933، ودرس في المدرسة المروانية بيافا دراسته الأولى والإعدادية وانضم حينها إلى منظمة الشباب فيها. 

في عام 1948 هاجر مع أسرته إلى غزة بعد احتلال الصهاينة ليافا، وفي غزة أكمل دراسته الثانوية، ثم التحق بكلية المعلمين بجامعة القاهرة في مصر عام 1951 وهناك قابل ياسر عرفات لأول مرة، وعندما كان عرفات رئيس اتحاد الطلبة الفلسطينيين عام 1954 عمل معه صلاح ورشحه عرفات ليكون رئيساً للاتحاد عام 1956. 

في عام 1957 أنهى دراسته وحصل على ليسانس فلسفة وعاد إلى غزة ليمارس عمله في العليم، وفي عام 1959 انضم إلى عرفات ف الكويت وعمل فيها بالتعليم أيضاً، ونشط في العمل السياسي وكان واحد من الأساسيين الذين أوجدوا (فتح) ولذلك غادر الكويت لينضم إلى (فتح) في دمشق والتي كانت مسرح نشاط الحركة في ذلك الوقت (في النصف الأول من الستينيات). 

ساهم في إرساء منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية (فتح) وعمل على خلق روابط قوية بين المنظمة والدول العربية وبشكل خاص مع حكومة جمال عبد الناصر في مصر وكان من أبرز مؤيديه. 

اعتبر (أبو إياد) القائد الرئيسي لجناح اليسار في حركة فتح، ودخل في مواجهات سياسية مع عدة أطراف عربية وبشكل خاص بشأن موقفهم من عرفات. 

وكغيره من أعضاء (فتح) كان له موقفاً معتدلاً من أيديولوجية الإخوان المسلمين، وبشكل عام تميز جناحه اليساري بالتخلي عن الميول الماركسية، وطريق تحرير فلسطين كان هدفاً واضحاً في أيديولوجيته وكان مختلف عن بعض القادة الفلسطينيين في رأيه حول العمل السياسي، فليس بالنضال السياسي وحده ستحرر فلسطين. 
أصبح دور صلاح خلف أكثر أهمية داخل الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية وذلك في عام 1970 في المواجهة مع النظام الأردني، وقد كان رافضاً المواجهة مع الأردنيين، وبالرغم من ذلك اختلف مع جناح اليمين في حركة فتح إذ رفض لوم الجبهة الديمقراطية لتحرير فلسطين، والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين عن دورهما في المذبحة التي تعرض لها الشعب الفلسطيني في الأردن في الوقت الذي أصبحت فيه المنظمات الأخرى هدفاً سهلاً لانتقادات فتح. وقد اعتقل من قبل النظام الأردني حينها وأجبر على تصريحات مخالفة لنظرته تلك (حسب صديقه محمد يوسف النجار)، وفيما بعد إدانته "إسرائيل" و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأنه هو من خلق أزمة (أيلول الأسود) واعتبر من قبلهم منظماً ومسؤولاً عن ما أسموه (الإرهاب). 

عندما انتقلت الحركة إلى لبنان أصبح (أبو إياد) أشهر قائد فلسطيني حيث استخدم علاقاته وصلاته الخاصة ليدعم معلوماته الأمنية والاستخباراتية وأسس لاتصلات هامة مع جهات استخبارات عالمية أو تلقى عدد من التهديدات أثناء الحرب اللبنانية ولم يأبه بها وظل يصرح (الطريق إلى فلسطين يمر من جونه"قرية لبنانية")، وفضل العمل السياسي والأمني مع الحركة اللبنانية الوطنية أثناء الحرب مع اللبنانيين، وفي عام 1976 اضطربت علاقته مع سوريا، بعد دخول الجيش السوري إلى لبنان ووقوفه ضد الوجود الفلسطيني فيها، وفي عام 1982 كان رافضاً انسحاب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من بيروت مؤكداً على أن "إسرائيل" لن تنسحب من بيروت الشرقية حتى ولو خرج الفلسطينيون من بيروت إلا أن تلك التصريحات لم تحفف عن مخاوف اللبنانيين، وبعد خروج منظمة التحرير من لبنان، بقي أبو إياد في تونس ولم يلتحق بأفراد المنظمة عام 1983، بالرغم من أن بعض القادة اليساريين قاموا بذلك (أبو موسى، أبو صالح وغيرهم). 

اغتيل مع الأخ ابوالهول و الأخ فخري العمري عام

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو هذا المجرم صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه الرئيس الامريكي هاري ترومان*  
*أمر بإلقاء* *القنبلتين الذريتين** على مدينتي* *هيروشيما* *وناغازاكي* *اليابانيتين** خلال* *الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هي هذه العجوز الشمطاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة عنها* 

*وزيرة خارجية  سابقة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

مادلين أولبرايت، وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة في إدارة كلينتون

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> من هي هذه العجوز الشمطاء



مادلين أولبرايت

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*هي مادلين اولبريت* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*وابنتي* 

*عاشقة المستحيل* 

*ايضا تشكري* 

*وتم التقيم تشجيعا لكي*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رئيس حالي لدولة تقع في جنوب شرق اسيا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرئيس الاندونيسي* 


*سوسيلو بامبانغ يودويونو
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*سوسيلو بامبانغ يودويونو*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*كأنه الشهيد السيد هادي نصر الله...<< احس الصورة مو اضحة اذا غلط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*هو الشهيد المجاهد* 

*السيد هادي حسن نصرالله* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*أيلول* 

*وتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو 

تولى رئاسه دولة منذ سنة تقريبا 

امريكيا الاتينية

----------


## ام الشيخ

الرئيس الكوبي راؤول كاسترو

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%*

*تشكري سيدتي*

* ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس دولة اوروبية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

هورتس كولر *رئيس ألمانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح* 

*100%*

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو هذا القائد العسكري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة  عنه انه مصري*

----------


## ام الشيخ

أتوقع إنها صورة 
المشير *محمد عبد الغني الجمسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن انور السادات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه المشير* 

*محمد عبدالغني الجمسي* 

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

بانتظار الصورة اليديدة 

والسموحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو هذا الامريكي القذر *

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة اضافية عنه* 

*معروف عنه انحيازه التام للعدو الصهيوني* 

*في اروقة الامم المتحدة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سفير الولايات المتحدة 
 لدى الأمم المتحدة "جون بولتون" .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة ( بالتحديد الرجل الطويل ) ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الاسم الكامل سليمان علي نشنوش* 
*تاريخ الولادة**1942**مكان الولادةطرابلس، ليبيا*

*تاريخ الوفاة**25* *2* *1991*

*مكان الوفاةطرابلس ليبياالطول245 سم*  
*اللقب :أطول لاعب سلة في العالم* 
*الهوايات:كرة السلة، التمثيل*

----------


## عنيده

*سليمان علي نشنوش* 

*لاعب كرة سلة ليبي*

*اطول لاعب كره سله ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*
(22 يونيو 1910 إلى 18 ديسمبر 1995)هو مهندس ألماني

----------


## ام الشيخ

*كونراد تسوزه* (22 يونيو1910 إلى 18 ديسمبر1995)
هو مهندس ألماني ورائد في الكمبيوتر.أكبر إنجازاته كان اختراع أول كمبيوتر في العالم المسمى Z3 في عام 1941.
حاز تسوزه على عدة جوائز لأعماله في مجال الكمبيوتر، وتفرغ بعد تقاعده للرسم التي كانت هوايته المحببة. توفي تسوزه في 18 ديسمبر1995 في هونفيلد، بالقرب من فولدا.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *من هو صاحب الصورة*
> 
> (22 يونيو 1910 إلى 18 ديسمبر 1995)هو مهندس ألماني



 

*كونراد تسوزه *

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*اشكركم ايها العزيزات* 

*ام الشيخ ***عاشقة المستحيل* 

*سيتم التقييم ان شاء الله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طبيب مشهور سمي لقاح شلل الأطفال بأسمه فمن هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

يوناس إدوارد سولك

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف عندي مشكلة في تحميل الصور  بعد* 

*ان  عملت  فورمات للكمبيوتر* 

*اعتذر عن عدم  وضع  صورة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## looovely

* من مؤلفاته* 
*طبقات الرجال* 
* القواعد الفقهية * 
*من أساتذته* 
*السيّد محمود الحسيني الشاهرودي* 
*إن شاء الله مو صعب* 
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*آية الله العظمى السيد محمد علي العلوي الجرجاني (دام ظله )

*

*اسمه ونسبه :* 

السيّد محمّد علي بن السيّد سجّاد العلوي الجرجاني . 
*ولادته :* 

ولد السيّد الجرجاني في الرابع عشر من جمادى الثانية 1359 هـ بمدينة النجف الأشرف . 
*دراسته :* 

اصطحبه والده السيّد سجّاد ـ شخصية معروفة في محافظة مازندران بإيران ـ من مدينة النجف الأشرف إلى إيران ، وهو في السابعة من عمره ، وتتلمذ على يد والده ، وتعلَّم منه الأدب العربي بعد تعلّمه الكتابة ، وتلاوة القرآن الكريم ، ثمّ سافر إلى مدينة قم بعد بلوغه السن السادسة عشرة ، حيث درس السطوح عند أساتذة مشهورين ، ولمّا بلغ العشرين من عمره ، راح يحضر دروس البحث الخارج في الفقه والأُصول . 
*أساتذته : نذكر منهم ما يلي :* 

1ـ السيّد محمّد اليزدي ، المعروف بالمحقّق الداماد . 
2ـ السيّد حسين الطباطبائي البروجردي . 
3ـ السيّد محمود الحسيني الشاهرودي . 
4ـ الشيخ مرتضى الحائري اليزدي . 
5ـ السيّد محسن الطباطبائي الحكيم . 
6ـ السيّد محمّد رضا الكلبايكاني . 
7ـ الشيخ محمّد علي الأراكي . 
8ـ الشيخ عباس الشاهرودي . 
9ـ السيّد أبو القاسم الخوئي . 
10ـ الشيخ باقر الزنجاني . 
11ـ الإمام الخميني . 
*تدريسه :* 

منذ عام 1405 هـ بدأ السيّد العلوي الجرجاني بتدريس بحث الخارج في الفقه والأُصول ولحد الآن ، بعدما درّس المقدّمات والسطوح لمدّة طويلة ، وذلك في الحوزة العلمية بمدينة قم المقدّسة . 
مؤلفاته : نذكر منها ما يلي : 
1ـ تقريرات بحوث السيّد المحقّق الداماد في الفقه والأُصول . 
2ـ تقريرات بحوث السيّد البروجردي في الطهارة والقضاء . 
3ـ تقريرات بحوث الشيخ الحائري اليزدي في الفقه . 
4ـ تقريرات بحوث الإمام الخميني في الأُصول . 
5ـ تقريرات بحوث الشيخ الشاهرودي في الفقه . 
6ـ المناظر الناضرة في أحكام العترة الطاهرة . 
7ـ تقريرات بحوث الشيخ الأراكي في الفقه . 
8ـ كشف الغاشية عن وجه الحاشية . 
9ـ نور البيان في تفسير القرآن . 
10ـ منهج الناسكين . 
11ـ القواعد الفقهية . 
12ـ طبقات الرجال . 
13ـ لآلي الأُصول . 
14ـ زبدة اللآلىء . 
15ـ نور الهدى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو الرئيس الثاني لدولة عربية إفريقية منذ استقلالها عن فرنسا عام 1956 م فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

الرئيس التونسى زين العابدين بن علي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو* 

*زين العابدين بن علي* 

*والرئيس السابق هو* 

*الحبيب  بو رقيبة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* زين العابدين بن علي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هو زين العابدين بن علي
 أم الشيخ والوالد ابو طارق وعاشقة المستحيل
يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رئيس جمهورية تشيلي منذ 1970 وحتى 1973 قتل في الإنقلاب العسكري الذي أطاح بحكمه
فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## القزويني

هو
سلفادور ازابيلينو اليندي غوسنيز الليندي






___تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> رئيس جمهورية تشيلي منذ 1970 وحتى 1973 قتل في الإنقلاب العسكري الذي أطاح بحكمه
> 
> فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟



 
*سلفادور ازابيلينو اليندي غوسنيز الليندي

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح اخي القزويني وعاشقة المستحيل يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رائد فضاء سوفيتي 
هو أول إنسان يتمكن من الطيران إلى الفضاء الخارجي والدوارن حول الأرض في 12-أبريل - 1961 على متن مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية (فوستوك1).
فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

يوري ألكسيافيتش جاجارين ( بالروسية:Юрий Алексеевич Гагарин) رائد فضاء سوفيتي (9 مارس 1934 - 27 مارس 1968) يعتبر جاجارين أول إنسان يتمكن من الطيران إلى الفضاء الخارجي والدوارن حول الأرض في 12-أبريل - 1961 على متن مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية (فوستوك1).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي أم الشيخ وتستحقي التقييم سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رئيس شركة مايكروسوفت
ورئيس مشارك لمؤسسة بيل ومليندا غيتس
رجل أعمال ومبرمج أمريكي ومحسن .
و أغنى شخص في العالم.
أسس عام 1975شركة مايكروسوفت مع بول آلان وقد صنع ثروته بنفسه  
فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بيل غيتس

----------


## ابو طارق

*بيل غيتس* 

*كان يعتبر اغنى رجل في العالم* 

*اعتقد اصبح في المرتبة الثالثة*

----------


## القزويني

*وليام هنري غيتس الثالث* 
(بالإنجليزية: William Henry Gates III) المشهور ببيل غيتس، و بيل هو اختصار لاسم وليام في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و هو رجل أعمالومبرمجأمريكي ومحسن . و أغنى شخص في العالم. أسس عام 1975شركة مايكروسوفت مع بول آلان وقد صنع ثروته بنفسه [1] ويملك أكبر نصيب فردي من أسهمها المقدر بتسعة بالمئة من الأسهم المطروحة[2].

_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح ملكة القلوب - الوالد ابو طارق - القزويني 
يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## القزويني

*من صاحب الصورة الاساسي*


*__________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوسف إسلام أو المغني الإنجليزي المعروف كات ستيفنس سابقاً*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## القزويني

*صح*
*ليها العم* 
*ابو طارق*

*_______________تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكر  عزيزي* 

*القزويني* 

*مع تحياتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ثوري روسي، كان قائد الحزب البلشفي والثورة البلشفية
، كما أسس المذهب اللينيني السياسي.
رفع شعار "الأرض والخبز والسلام"
فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لينين 
نفسه داك إللي قبل





> ماهي جنسية الثوري الراحل فلاديمير ألييتش أوليانوف المعروف ب (لينين) ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هو الثوري الروسي 
 فلاديمير ألييتش أوليانوف المعروف ب (لينين)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سياسي وعسكري أمريكي وهو الرئيس رقم 34 تولى حكم الولايات المتحدة في الفترة من 1953 إلى 1961 م فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*دوايت أيزنهاور*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كنت اود ان اضيف صورة* 

*ولكن للاسف عندي مشكلة في التحميل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية وإن شاء الله تنحل مشكلتك :)

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو صاحب الصورة

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

والله لحد الان ماعرفتو راح احاول ابحث في ذاكرتي وارجع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

والله ماعرفتو أمممم أعطينا معلومات عنه

----------


## ابو طارق

*كنت اعتقد بأنه معروف* 

*انما ساعطيكم معلومة صغيرة عنه* 

*انه احد اكبر القادة الافغان * 

*وقد مات بالاغتيال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر اجاباتكم* 

*غدا سوف اضع الجواب* 

*في حال لم اجد الحل*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أحمد شاه مسعود

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*النبذه عن صاحب الصوره* 
*لقبه أسد بانشير مناضل أفغاني وأحد أبرز القادة المجاهدين ضد القوات السوفياتية. درس في المعهد الفرنسي في كابول ثم إلتحق بكلية الهندسة حيث تعرف على خصمه حكمتيار.*
*عين وزيراً للدفاع في أول حكومة شكلها الرئيس برهان الدين رباني (1992) برئاسة حكمتيار. وقف دائماً مع رباني (سياسياً وعسكرياً) ضد خصمهما المشترك حكمتيار واعتبر مع جنوده من المجاهدين الأصلب عوداً سواء في المعارك العسكرية أو المواقف السياسية.*
*وبعد سيطرة حركة طالبان على الحكم، عارضها أحمد شاه مسعود، وبدأ اتصالات خارجية مع دول أوروبية وخاصة فرنسا للإطاحة بالإمارة الإسلامية.*
*وقد توالت عليه وعلى قواته النكبات العسكرية على يد جيش الإمارة الإسلامية بقيادة الملا محمد عمر، أمير المؤمنين، وقد استطاع المجاهدون من اعدامه بعدما قام مجاهدين بتفجير نفسيها بعد أن تظاهرا بأنهما يريدان إجراء مقابلة صحفية معه.*
*يعتبر أحمد شاه مسعود باتفاق أنصاره وخصومه عسكريا محنكا تجلت قدرته في إدارة العمليات القتالية ببراعة في صُعد مختلفة منذ نضال تحالف المجاهدين الأفغان لإنهاء الغزو السوفياتي لأفغانستان. كما أنه عُرف دائما بعلاقاته الروحية الحميمة مع أنصاره ومؤيديه.*
*عندما أُجبر السوفيات على الانسحاب من أفغانستان عام 1989م حملوا معهم إلى بلادهم ذكريات معارك مريرة كان بطلها شاه مسعود الذي لُقب في الحرب ضد السوفيات بأسد بانشير نسبة لوادي بانشير الشهير الذي قاد منه مسعود أنجح العمليات العسكرية ضد السوفيات.*
*وفي فترة الصراع الأهلي على السلطة الذي أعقب نهاية الغزو السوفياتي، كان أحمد شاه مسعود ورقة رابحة في يد كل من حالفوه نظرا لمقدراته القتالية المعروفة من جهة، وعلاقاته الواسعة التي شكلها مع حلفاء من خارج أفغانستان من جهة ثانية.* 
*وقد استطاع مسعود أن يستفيد من ذلك كله ببراعة في استقطاب الدعم في أحلك الأوقات.*
*وخلال حرب الفصائل الأفغانية المختلفة مع حركة طالبان استطاع مسعود وحده دون سواه الصمود حتى الآن في وجه تقدم الحركة نحو بسط كامل السيطرة على البلاد. وظل أحمد شاه مسعود طوال حربه مع طالبان وفي إطار تحركه في المواقع الواقعة تحت سيطرته يعرف جيدا أين ينشئ معسكراته ومن أين يتحصل على العتاد لها، بل وكيف يتحرك بنفسه ميدانيا للإشراف على كل الشؤون المتعلقة بها.*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يالله دحنا جبنا ليكم صوره بسيطه جدا جدا :bigsmile: 
والكل بيعرفها :nuts: 
بس لايزعلوا علينا الشباب  :toung: 


الإسم الحقيقي ها  :cheesy: 
مو الشهره :no:  :nosweat:

----------


## ام الشيخ

الممثل الايراني مصطفى زماني *بطل مسلسل يوسف الصديق*(ع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية هو مصطفى زماني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_طبيب_ _نمساوي،__عصبي__ و مفكر حر. يعتبر مؤسس التحليل النفسي فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> _طبيب_ _نمساوي،__عصبي__ و مفكر حر. يعتبر مؤسس التحليل النفسي فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟_



 سيغموند فرويد

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  صاحب هذه الصورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا والدي قرب لنا الاجابة بذكر  معلومات قليلةعنه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر الجواب

ارجوا أن تطمئننا عليك والدي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سلامات أبو طارق

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*سلامات عم ابو طارق عسى ما شر؟؟؟؟*


*ان شاء الله تكون بخير*


*صبايا شكله احد السياسيين او المقاومين.... شي هيك...*

*بس هو مشهور واسمه رايح عن بالي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*راح ننتقل لسؤال جديد*

*من أقواله الشهيرة* 
* حذار أن تركن إلى صديق خذلك ساعة الضيق

أحد الأعلام البارزين في عصر النهضة العربية و أحد الدعاة للتجديد الإسلامي ,* *ولد سنة 1838 و كانت وفاته سنة 1897 , فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟؟؟*

***Click this bar to view the full image.*
**

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *راح ننتقل لسؤال جديد*
> 
> *من أقواله الشهيرة* 
> *حذار أن تركن إلى صديق خذلك ساعة الضيق* 
> *أحد الأعلام البارزين في عصر النهضة العربية و أحد الدعاة للتجديد الإسلامي ,* *ولد سنة 1838 و كانت وفاته سنة 1897 , فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟؟؟* 
> 
> ***click this bar to view the full image.*
> **



*جمال الدين الأفغاني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

** 
*مراسلة عراقية* *ولدت لأب سني وأم* *شيعية صحفية ومراسلة وأديبة لها ديوان شعري بعنوان "غوايات البنفسج",*  
*أغتيلت مع طاقم العمل أثناء تغطيتها لتفجير مقام الإمام علي الهادي عليه السلام في سامراء في صباح يوم الأربعاء 22 فبراير2006 م.فمن هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> **
> 
> *مراسلة عراقية* *ولدت لأب سني وأم* *شيعية صحفية ومراسلة وأديبة لها ديوان شعري بعنوان "غوايات البنفسج",*  
> 
> *أغتيلت مع طاقم العمل أثناء تغطيتها لتفجير مقام الإمام علي الهادي عليه السلام في سامراء في صباح يوم الأربعاء 22 فبراير2006 م.فمن هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*



*أطوار بهجت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعة وتستحقي التقييم عساج على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو أول شخصية سياسية يرعى المعوقين في ظل تجاهل حكومي واسع لهم، ويخصص لهم امتيازات كثيرة مثل تخصيص حافلات، وتوزيع مقاعد متحركة، بل أصبح أول رئيس حزب يرشح عضوا معوقًا في الانتخابات وهو الكفيف "لقمان آيوا" ليصبح أول معوق يدخل البرلمان في تاريخ تركيا فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجب طيب أردوغان* * رئيس* *حزب العدالة و التنمية** التركي. أصبح رئيس وزراء* *تركيا** في* *14 مارس**،* *2003**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

( ------------ )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

العالم الايطالي غاليلو غاليلي 
عالم فلكي وفيلسوف وفيزيائي

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## حساسه بزياده

مخرج مسلسل يوسف الصديق
فرج الله سلحشور

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## ward roza <3

بنت الهدى

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيدة  الشهيدة  آمنة الصدر* 

*بنت الهدى * 

*رضوان الله عليها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر التصحيح * 

*وصورة جديدة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رسام* *ونحات* *ومهندس* *وشاعر* *إيطالي** فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مايكل آنجلو

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأستاذ القدير والمذيع الكويتي فيصل سعود الدويسان
**
*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *من هو صاحب هذه الصورة*



 ترى ماعرفناه
ننتظر تغشيشه عمو  :toung:  :wink:

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  البطل  اللبناني* 

*الاسير  السابق* 

*سمير القنطار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

(------------- )

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدكتور المصري* 

*احمد زويل*


*حائز  على جائزة  نوبل في الكيمياء 1999*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي عساك على القوة سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*(------------ )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ليون  تروتسكي*

ليف دافيدوفيتش برنشتاين(بالروسية: Лев Давидович Троцкий; تترجم أيضا ليو، ليف، (أكتوبر 26 (O.S.) = نوفمبر 7 (N.S.), 1879 - أغسطس 21, 1940), ولد بإسم ليف دافيدوفيتش برونشتاين (Лев Давидович Бронштейн)،و سمى نفسه ب"تروتسكي" أثناء هروبة من بطش القيصر، وكان اسم تروتسكي هواسم حارس السجن الذي أودع فيه في سيبريا كان ثوري بلشفي ومثقف ماركسي . كان سياسي مؤثر في بدايات الاتحاد السوفييتي، و كوميسار(مفوض) شعبي للعلاقات الخارجية وبعدها كمؤسس وقائد للجيش الأحمر والكوميسار الشعبي لقيادة الحرب. كان أيضا مؤسس وعضو في المكتب السياسي السوفييتي. بعد صراع على السلطة مع جوزيف ستالين في عشريات القرن العشرين ، تم طرده من الحزب الشيوعي وإبعاده عن الإتحاد السوفييتي؛ وتم إغتياله لاحقا على يد عميل سوفييتي رامون ميركادير في المكسيك وتم دفنه هناك .كتب ليون عدة كتب أهمها تاريخ الثورة الروسية و الثورة الدائمة-نتائج وتوقعات والثورة المغدورة كانت أفكار تروتسكي نواة للنظرية الشيوعية المعروفة بإسم التروتسكية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندما  اعود للبنان * 

*سوف  اضع  صور* 

*اما الان  فقط  سوف  اضع  الاجوبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*توصل بالسلامة إن شاء الله وجواب صحيح والدي سيتم التقييم : )*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

يـآلله صوره جديده

----------


## عيون لاتنام

**

**



*رئيس جزائري و هوأحد مفجري الثورة الجزائرية وأحد أعضاء نواتها الأولى أغتيل في مدينة عنابة فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد بوضياف* 

*(**23 يونيو**1919** -* *29 يونيو**1992**)، أحد رموز* *الثورة الجزائرية**، ورئيس سابق* *للجزائر**، اغتيل في* *29 يونيو** عام* *1992** ونفذ* *الإغتيال**مبارك بومعرافي**، وهو ملازم في* *القوات الخاصة الجزائرية**.*
*ولد* *بأولاد ماضي**بولاية المسيلة** ، في سنة* *1942** اشتغل بمصالح تحصيل الضرائب* *بجيجل** ، انضم إلى صفوف حزب الشعب وبعدها اصبح عضوا في المنظمة السرية . في* *1950** حوكم غيابيا إذ التحق* *بفرنسا** في* *1953** حيث اصبح عضوا في حركة انتصار الحريات الديمقراطية. بعد عودته إلى* *الجزائر**، ساهم في تنظيم اللجنة الثورية للوحدة و العمل وكان من بين أعضاء مجموعة الإثني و العشرين (22) المفجرة* *للثورة الجزائرية**. اعتقل في حادثة اختطاف* *الطائرة** في* *22 أكتوبر**1956** من طرف السلطات الاستعمارية التي كانت تقله و رفقائه من* *المغرب** إلى* *تونس**.*
*في سبتمبر* *1962** أسس حزب الثورة الاشتراكية. وفي يونيو* *1963** تم توقيفه و سجنه في الجنوب الجزائري لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، لينتقل بعدها للمغرب. ومن عام* *1972** عاش متنقلا بين* *فرنسا**والمغرب** في إطار نشاطه السياسي إضافة إلى تنشيط مجلة الجريدة.*
*في سنة* *1979** وبعد وفاة الرئيس* *هواري بومدين**، قام بحل حزب الثورة الاشتراكية و تفرغ لأعماله الصناعية إذ كان يدير مصنعا للآجر* *بالقنيطرة** في* *المملكة المغربية**. في* *يناير**1992** بعد استقالة الرئيس* *الشاذلي بن جديد**، استدعته* *الجزائر** لينصب رئيسا لها ، وفي* *29 يونيو** من نفس السنة اغتيل الرئيس في مدينة* *عنابة** .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي أبو طارق سيتم التقييم :)*
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## غرام اطفال

*المسابقة وااايد حلوووه وحماس*

*بس الصراحه الشخصيات اللي تحطهم صعبين هههه*

*تسلم اخوي ع الطرح في انتظار الصوره الجديده*


*’’*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يااااااااهلا غرام اطفال حياج معانا حبوبه :) أسعدني مرورج * 
*وإن شاء الله راح أحط صور سهلة وبعدين حبوبه أنتي ابحثي في القوقل من المعلومات اللي اذكرها تحت الصورة كمساعدة :)   وكذا راح توصلين للجواب الصحيح* 
*أختج*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سياسي ورجل أعمال* *لبناني** -* *سعودي** وهو ابن* *رفيق الحريري** صنفته* *مجلة فوربس** سنة* *2007** ضمن لائحة أغنى أغنياء العالم بثروة قدرتها ب2.3 مليار دولار فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *سياسي ورجل أعمال* *لبناني** -* *سعودي** وهو ابن* *رفيق الحريري** صنفته* *مجلة فوربس** سنة* *2007** ضمن لائحة أغنى أغنياء العالم بثروة قدرتها ب2.3 مليار دولار فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*



دي :evil: 

سعد *رفيق الحريري*
وصبروا عليي بادور ليكم صوره ها مو تستعجلوا :toung:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

توفي في مثل هذا اليوم 
من شيوخ الأزهر 
أفتى بجواز التعبد بمذهب الشيعة الإماميه

----------


## ام الشيخ

شيخ الأزهـر الشيخ محمود شلتوت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي أم الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي أم الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*



وأني  :sad2:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> وأني



 
*طلعتي حساسة بجد* 

*ولا يهمك وإجابتك صحيحة بالنسبة للصورة اللي قبلها يعطيك الف عافية حبوبه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران وفضاء* *ألماني** .*
* من أول المساعدين على تطور التقنية الصاروخية في* *ألمانيا**والولايات المتحدة** .و هو أكثر من دفع العمل الفضائي الأمريكي نحو وصول الولايات المتحدة إلى* *القمر**. لذا يعتبر هو "أب" البرنامج الفضائي الأمريكي فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فيرنر فون براون
 :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي إبتسام السهم سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هي داليا مجاهد*
*مستشارة الرئيس الامريكي اوباما*
*داليا مجاهد هي باحثة أمريكية مسلمة من أصل مصري. وتعمل محللة كبيرة والمديرة التنفيذية لمركز گالوپ للدراسات الإسلامية ، وهو مركز أبحاث غير حزبي مهتمته توفير البيانات وتحليلها ليعبر عن وجهات نظر المسلمين في جميع أنحاء العالم. [1] ، وقد إختارها الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما مستشارة في المجلس الاستشاري للأديان المكون من ممثلي 25 طائفة وشخصيات علمانية، لتكون بذلك أول مسلمة تشغل منصباً من هذا النوع في البيت الأبيض. 

داليا مجاهد هي عضو في منظمة "نساء في الأمن العالمي" Women in International Security، وتعمل في مجموعة القيادة لـ"مشروع تواصل الولايات المتحدة مع المجتمع الإسلامي العالمي"، وهي عضو في "القوة المكلفة بالأزمة في الشرق الأوسط" في معهد بروكنگز. 
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

(---------)

----------


## ابو طارق

(تيودور هرتسل )
*واذا كان الجواب خطأ  ارجوا وضع  تعليمة صغيرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة سأضع بعض المعلومات البسيطة المتعلقة به* 
*@@@* 
*عالم* *فيزيائي* *ألماني*
*حصل على* *جائزة نوبل** سنة* *1901**.م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ويلهلم كونراد رونتغن* (بالألمانية: Wilhelm Conrad R&#246;ntgen) فيزيائيألماني من مواليد (رمشايد، 27 مارس1845 توفى في ميونخ في 10 فبراير1923. اكتشف الأشعة السينية (التي تعرف أيضاً باسم أشعة X أو أشعة رونتجن) سنة 1895 وقد درس كثيراً من خصائصها وقد فتح اكتشافه هذا آفاقاً في مجالي الطب والفيزياء. حصل على جائزة نوبل سنة 1901.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

**

*(---------)*

*بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن الشخصية* 
*رياضي وفيزيائي سويسري*
* اكتشف القوانين العامة للميكانيكا وقوانين حركة الشمس والأرض والقمر.*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*ليونهارد أويلر* *Leonhard Euler* (ولد في 15 إبريل1707 م في ريهين في سويسرا وتوفي في 18 سبتمبر1783 م في سانت بيترسبورغ) من الرياضياتيين الذين تكان والده باول أويلر قسا في كنيسة. زاول تعليمه في بازل وتتلمذ على يد عدة علماء أحدهم الرياضي يوهانس بروكهاردت. انطلاقا من سنة 1720 م بدأ دراسته في جامعة بازل حيث تابع محاضرات العالم يوهان بيرنولي.ركوا أثرا في تاريخ العلوم.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

(-----------)

*بعض المعلومات عن الشخصية المعروضة*

*ثالث رئيس للولايات المتحدة* 
*صاحب* *إعلان الاستقلال** للويلات المتحدة الامريكية* 
*وصاحب* *صفقة لويزيانا** التي زادت من اتساع مساحة أمريكا بضم 13 ولاية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*توماس جيفرسون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

** 

*(---------)* 
*بعض المعلومات عن الشخصية المعروضة* 
*عالم نبات*
*راهب* *نمساوي*
*له قانون مشهور في علم الوراثة*

----------


## مهتاب

مندل

----------


## nana..~

العالم 

مندل

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد جريجور جوهان مندل ، في بلدة* *هينزندورف** بالنمسا. كان والداه مزارعين فقيرين، وكان مندل طالباً فاشل بالدراسة وتقدم مرتين لامتحان يؤهله لتدريس الثانوية لكنه فشل. ولما كان كثير من المدرسين آنذاك كهنة، دخل مندل عام* *1843م**دير القديس توماس** في* *برون**بالنمسا** -(برنو الآن في* *تشيكيا**)- وعمره في ذلك الوقت كان 21 عاماً، وأصبح قسيساً في سلكخرخرائي .*
*كان الدير في ذلك الوقت ، مركزاً علمياً بالإضافة إلى كونه مركزاً دينياً؛ فالتقى مندل بالعديد من العلماء البارزين هناك. وفي عام* *1851م**، ابتعثه الدير لدراسة العلوم* *والرياضيات** في* *جامعة فيينا** الشهيرة.*
*في عام* *1853م** وعاد إلى الدير، ودرّس علم* *الأحياء**والفيزياء** في مدرسة عليا محلية لمدة 14 سنة. وجاءت شهرة مندل العالمية من بحوثه الصغيرة في حديقة الدير على نباتات البازلاء وزهورها وبذورها.*
*انتخب مندل عام* *1868م** رئيساً للدير. ومنذ ذلك الحين قيدت مسؤولياته الإدارية من فرصة في الاستمرار في المزيد من البحوث قدماً.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اخي مهتاب سيتم التقييم جواب صحيح*
*أختي نانا حياج معانا حبوبه وجواب صحيح عساج على القوة*
*والدي شكرا على إضافة المعلومات القيمة سلمت يمينك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصورة لاديب انجليزي*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*يمكن  تشارلز ديكنز*

*مو متأكدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا  سيدتي* 

*ليس  ديكنز * 

*هو اديب مشهور جدا* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*يمكن وليام شكسبير... ما ادري بس شكله*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *يمكن وليام شكسبير... ما ادري بس شكله*



 
*ايضا الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا البحث  اكثر  مع مراعاة  الشخصية * 

*في مراحل العمر* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

جورج برناردشو*جورج برنارد شو* (26 يوليو1856 - 2 نوفمبر1950) كاتب مسرحى من أصل أيرلندي، يعد أحد أشهر الكتاب المسرحيين في العالم. هو الوحيد الذي حاز على جائزة نوبل في الأدب للعام 1925 و جائزة الأوسكار لأحسن سيناريو (عن سيناريو بيجماليون) في العام 1938

----------


## سرى

جورج برنارد شو

----------


## ابو طارق

*واخيرا  تم  الوصول للجواب الصحيح* 

*نعم انه  جورج برنارد شو* 

*تشكري  سيدتي * 

*ام الشيخ * 

*على جهودك في الوصول للشخصية العالمية* 

*ايضا  شكرا ابنتي* 

*سرى* 

*لتاكيدك على الجواب* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*الشريف حسين بن علي ..أمير مكة* 
ومؤسس الدولة الحجازية الهاشمية والحاكم قبل الأخير لمكة من الأشراف الهاشميين

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو صاحب الصورة*



*الشريف حسين بن علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الشريف حسين بن علي ..أمير مكة*
> 
> 
> ومؤسس الدولة الحجازية الهاشمية والحاكم قبل الأخير لمكة من الأشراف الهاشميين



*الجواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*انه الشريف حسين بن علي  امير  مكة* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الشريف حسين بن علي*



 

*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 
*تشكري ابنتي* 

*وردة محمدية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس جمهورية  اغتيل بعد 18 يوم من انتخابه*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

_رينيه معوض_ *رينيه معوض (17 مارس 1925 - 22 نوفمبر 1989)، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية الأسبق، انتخب سنة 1989 رئيساً للجمهورية وكان بذلك هو أول ئيس للبنان بعد إتفاق الطائف، لكنه اغتيل بعد ايام قليلة في انفجار استهدف موكبه.*

----------


## ابو طارق

> _رينيه معوض_ 
> *رينيه معوض (17 مارس 1925 - 22 نوفمبر 1989)، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية الأسبق، انتخب سنة 1989 رئيساً للجمهورية وكان بذلك هو أول ئيس للبنان بعد إتفاق الطائف، لكنه اغتيل بعد ايام قليلة في انفجار استهدف موكبه.*



*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*وردة الكاميليا* 

*سيتم التقيم* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثلاثة شخصيات  اثنان عرب وواحد اجنبي* 

*التقييم  سيكون مضاعف  للجواب الاول*

**

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *الأول*
> 
> 
> 
> *معالي الأستاذ/ عمر السقاف (1388-1394)*
> 
> *(تصحيح ) وزيرالدولة للشؤون الخارجية*
> 
> 
> ...



 




تصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> تصحيح



*الأول*



 
*معالي الأستاذ/ عمر السقاف (1388-1394)*


*(تصحيح ) وزيرالدولة للشؤون الخارجية*



*الثاني*



*وزير الخارجية الأمريكي السابق هنري كيسنجر*



*الثالث



الرئيس الجزائري السابق هواري بو مدين*
 



*الجواب صحيح  100% * 

*يعطيكي العافي  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ * 

*سيتم التقييم الان* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو

----------


## ام الشيخ

الرئيس التركي عبدالله غول

----------


## ابو طارق

> الرئيس التركي عبدالله غول



 
*صحيح  انه  الرئيس التركي* 

*عبدالله غول* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  رئيس  افريقي سابق*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم* 
*ثابو مبيكي الرئيس السابق لجنوب أفريقيا* 
*ومشكورين ويعطيكم العافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء * 

*الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا ان تبحثي  اكثر* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*نيلسون مانديلا خخخخ*
*إنشاء الله صح*
 :coool:

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا ابنتي* 

*وردة الكميليا* 

*الجواب خطأ* 

*ارجوا ان تبحثوا اكثر* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ABU A7MED

يمكن يكون جون كوفور رئيس غانا 

يمكن :)

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا عزيزي* 
*ابو  احمد* 
*الجواب خطأ* 

*ارجوا ان تبحثوا اكثر* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساعطي بعض المعلومات عنه* 

*هو ايضا ذو موقع  كبير جدا في الفرنكفونية*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام عليكم* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
*اتمنى يكون صح هالمره* 
*هل هو ؟؟*
*روليهلالا 'نيلسون' مانديلا (ولد 18 يوليو 1918)؟؟*
* الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *تحياتي للجميع* 
> *اتمنى يكون صح هالمره* 
> *هل هو ؟؟*
> *روليهلالا 'نيلسون' مانديلا (ولد 18 يوليو 1918)؟؟*
> *الله يعطيكم العافيه*



*للاسف ابنتي* 

*بنت الوفاء*

*ايضا الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا البحث اكثر* 

*واذا لم اجد جواب  غدا  ساعطيكم الجواب*

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق *

----------


## ابو طارق

*الى جميع الاعزاء* 

*هذا هو الجواب انه* 

*عبدو ضيوف * 

*الرئيس السابق للسنغال و الأمين العام للمنظمة الفرنكفونية العالمية* 

*اشكركم على متابعتكم  واسف  ما في تقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنائي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

رئيس  افريقي  سابق

----------


## وردة الكميليا

روبرت موجابي

----------


## ابو طارق

> روبرت موجابي



 

*للاسف  الجواب خطأ* 

*كرري البحث* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ABU A7MED

الصراحة انا عجزت وانا أدور وما لقيت نتيجة  :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

> الصراحة انا عجزت وانا أدور وما لقيت نتيجة



*هلا  بابني* 

*ابو احمد* 

*انتظر حتى الغد واذا لم اجد جواب* 
*ساضع الجواب مع سؤال جديد* 

*تكرم  عيونك  ابو احمد* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*ليوبولد سيدار سنجور (سنغور)* 

*كان اول رئيس للسنغال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس افريقي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*جومو كنياتا* أول رئيس لكينيا. واسمه الكامل كامو جوناتون كينياتا وقد ولد في نيروبي في 20 أكتوبر1894 وتوفي في مومبازا بتاريخ 22 أغسطس1978. كان معروفا بجومو كينياتا. كان سياسيا كينيا من أصل قبيلة كيكايو. وكان أمينا عاما للإتحاد الكيني الأفريقي من اجل استقلال كينيا

----------


## ابو طارق

> *جومو كنياتا*
> أول رئيس لكينيا. واسمه الكامل كامو جوناتون كينياتا وقد ولد في نيروبي في 20 أكتوبر1894 وتوفي في مومبازا بتاريخ 22 أغسطس1978. كان معروفا بجومو كينياتا. كان سياسيا كينيا من أصل قبيلة كيكايو. وكان أمينا عاما للإتحاد الكيني الأفريقي من اجل استقلال كينيا



*الجواب  صحيح 100 %* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ABU A7MED

> **
> 
> *ليوبولد سيدار سنجور (سنغور)* 
> 
> *كان اول رئيس للسنغال*



ههههههه

وأخيرا  :bigsmile: 

بارك الله فيك والدي ابو طارق 

تسلم يا غالي 

دمت بكل خير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس افريقي  سابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساعطيكم بعض المعطيات* 

*انه رئيس عربي سابق لدولة في المغرب العربي*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*المختار ولد داداه*
 مؤسس موريتانيا
 أحد أبرز الوجوه السياسية الحديثة، ناضل من أجل استقلال موريتانيا، فتقلد منصب رئيس الجمهورية.

----------


## ابو طارق

> *المختار ولد داداه*
> 
> مؤسس موريتانيا
> 
> أحد أبرز الوجوه السياسية الحديثة، ناضل من أجل استقلال موريتانيا، فتقلد منصب رئيس الجمهورية.



 
*نعم الجواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

* سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*رئيس افريقي سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الشاذلي بن جديد
الرئيس الرابع للجمهورية الجزائرية

----------


## ابو طارق

> الشاذلي بن جديد
> 
> 
> الرئيس الرابع للجمهورية الجزائرية



 
*الجواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس افريقي* 

*من  هو*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الرئيس السنغالي
عبد الله واد

----------


## ابو طارق

> الرئيس السنغالي
> 
> 
> عبد الله واد



 
*جواب صحيح  سيدتي*

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*من هو صاحب الصورة* 

*هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟  انجليزي  سابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

* كان المحرك الأكبر لتحالف بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل في شن العدوان الثلاثي  سنة 1956 على مصر. واستقال بعدها.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

أنطوني إيدن
رئيس  الوزراء  البريطاني الأسبق

----------


## ابو طارق

> أنطوني إيدن
> 
> 
> رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الأسبق



 

*جواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ * 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان في اعلى منصب بالعالم* 

* من سنة 1953 الى  سنة 1961*

----------


## عنيده

داغ همرشولد



عمل كنائب وزير الخارجية السويدى و انُتخب كثانى أمين عام الأمم المتحدة بعد استقالة تريجفي لي الأمين العام الأول للأمم المتحدة عام 1953ثم جدد له عام 1958 و بقى في منصبه حتى مقتله عام 1961 عندما لقى مصرعه في حادث تحطم طائرته في الكونغو اثر توجهه لروديسيا( زامبيا ) لمفاوضة تشومبى حول مشكلة الكونغو و انفصال إقليم كاتنجا عن الكونغو (زائير سابقاً ) و لتاريخه لم تُعرف الجهة وراء تحطم طائرته. كان همرشولد موظفاً في الحكومة السويدية، يشغل وظيفة كبيرة و لكنها لم تصل إلى مرتبة الوزير و كان أهم ما فيه أنه من عائلة ارستقراطية و على جانب كبير من الثراء،فقد كان ابوه رئيس وزراء السويد. و كان اجداده من المحاربين في جيوش السويد التى كانت تعيش في حروب مستمرة مع جيرانها قبل أن تتحول في تاريخها الحديث إلى دولة محايدة تدعو للسلام و تعيش فيه. و لم يكن احد قد سمع بإسمه خارج بلاده الإ أنه كان عضوا في اللجنة التى تبحث موضوع المرشحين لجائزة نوبل للسلام و عندما هبطت طائرته في مطار نيويورك ليتولى منصب الأمين العام بعد تريجفي كان أول سؤال وجهه له الصحفيون :كيف يُنطق اسمه ؟ أراد أن يُبسط اسمه فقال انه مكون من كلمتين :هامر(المطرقة) و شيلد (الدرع) فهذا الاسم الذى اطُلق منذ عدة قرون على جده المحارب: المطرقة و الدرع. لم تمض عدة سنوات حى اصبح لهذا الرجل قوة هائلة على المسرح الدولى تضاهى قوة الدول الكبرى مع إختلاف الأدوار و صار من احد ثلاثة أو أربعة رجال في العالم هم أقوى زعمائه و قادته حتى أنه عندما تأزمت الأمور في إحدى المراحل اقترح نيكيتا خوروشوف زعيم الاتحاد السوفيتى عقد مؤتمر قمة على أعلى مستوى اقتصر الإشتراك فيه على ستة رجال:رؤساء الدول الخمس الكبرى و سادسهم همرشولد .

----------


## ابو طارق

> داغ همرشولد
> 
> 
> 
> عمل كنائب وزير الخارجية السويدى و انُتخب كثانى أمين عام الأمم المتحدة بعد استقالة تريجفي لي الأمين العام الأول للأمم المتحدة عام 1953ثم جدد له عام 1958 و بقى في منصبه حتى مقتله عام 1961 عندما لقى مصرعه في حادث تحطم طائرته في الكونغو اثر توجهه لروديسيا( زامبيا ) لمفاوضة تشومبى حول مشكلة الكونغو و انفصال إقليم كاتنجا عن الكونغو (زائير سابقاً ) و لتاريخه لم تُعرف الجهة وراء تحطم طائرته. كان همرشولد موظفاً في الحكومة السويدية، يشغل وظيفة كبيرة و لكنها لم تصل إلى مرتبة الوزير و كان أهم ما فيه أنه من عائلة ارستقراطية و على جانب كبير من الثراء،فقد كان ابوه رئيس وزراء السويد. و كان اجداده من المحاربين في جيوش السويد التى كانت تعيش في حروب مستمرة مع جيرانها قبل أن تتحول في تاريخها الحديث إلى دولة محايدة تدعو للسلام و تعيش فيه. و لم يكن احد قد سمع بإسمه خارج بلاده الإ أنه كان عضوا في اللجنة التى تبحث موضوع المرشحين لجائزة نوبل للسلام و عندما هبطت طائرته في مطار نيويورك ليتولى منصب الأمين العام بعد تريجفي كان أول سؤال وجهه له الصحفيون :كيف يُنطق اسمه ؟ أراد أن يُبسط اسمه فقال انه مكون من كلمتين :هامر(المطرقة) و شيلد (الدرع) فهذا الاسم الذى اطُلق منذ عدة قرون على جده المحارب: المطرقة و الدرع. لم تمض عدة سنوات حى اصبح لهذا الرجل قوة هائلة على المسرح الدولى تضاهى قوة الدول الكبرى مع إختلاف الأدوار و صار من احد ثلاثة أو أربعة رجال في العالم هم أقوى زعمائه و قادته حتى أنه عندما تأزمت الأمور في إحدى المراحل اقترح نيكيتا خوروشوف زعيم الاتحاد السوفيتى عقد مؤتمر قمة على أعلى مستوى اقتصر الإشتراك فيه على ستة رجال:رؤساء الدول الخمس الكبرى و سادسهم همرشولد .



*جواب  صحيح ابنتي * 

*عنيدة* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هي هذه المرأة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعض المعطيات للصورة* 

*هي من الهند واصلها  اوروبي*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*سونيا غاندي*
 (ولدت 9 ديسمبر1946 - )، سياسية هندية، رئيسة المؤتمر الوطني الهندي الحاكم. كان من المحتمل أن تصبح رئيسة الوزراء القادمة للهند عقب فوز حزبها في انتخابات 2004. بعد مفاوضات شاقة تنازلت عن حلم أن ترأس الوزارة وأكتفت بزعامتها لحزب المؤتمر الهندي.

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سونيا غاندي*
> 
> 
> (ولدت 9 ديسمبر1946 - )، سياسية هندية، رئيسة المؤتمر الوطني الهندي الحاكم. كان من المحتمل أن تصبح رئيسة الوزراء القادمة للهند عقب فوز حزبها في انتخابات 2004. بعد مفاوضات شاقة تنازلت عن حلم أن ترأس الوزارة وأكتفت بزعامتها لحزب المؤتمر الهندي.



 

*جواب  صحيح سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساضع بعض المعطيات لصاحب الصورة* 

* يوصف بأنه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصري الناجح على خط الدفاع الإسرائيلي بارليف  في  سنة 1973*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى رئيس اركان حرب الجيش المصري 1973*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ام الشيخ يعطيك الف عافية*
*وهذه صورة اخرى له*

**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معلومات بسيطة عن الشخصية* 
* أول رئيس* *لجمهورية مصر العربية**،*
* لم يستمر في سدة الحكم سوى فترة قليلة بعد إعلان الجمهورية* 
*عزله* *مجلس قيادة الثورة** ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية بقصر زينب الوكيل*

*فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا عيون
ويش حالش غناتي
ويش اخبارش الحين
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق المهدي
الجواب
 الرئيس محمد نجيب

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح  ابنتي*

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس  عربي  سابق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*شكري القوتلي*
*الرئيس السابع للجمهورية السورية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*شكري القوتلي* 

*سيدتي  ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء  شرق اوسطي سابق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومات اضافية عن هذه الشخصية* 

*انه تركي الجنسية*

----------


## ام الشيخ

تورغوت اوزال 
سياسي ورجل دولة تركي. وهو أول رئيس وزراء وثامن رئيس جمهورية تركي

----------


## ابو طارق

> تورغوت اوزال 
> 
> 
> سياسي ورجل دولة تركي. وهو أول رئيس وزراء وثامن رئيس جمهورية تركي



 

*جواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

----------


## ابو طارق

** 


*هو رئيس جمهورية  سابق* 

*وكان يلقب فتى العروبة الأغر*

----------


## ام الشيخ

كميل شمعون

*الرئيس الثاني للجمهورية اللبنانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

> كميل شمعون
> 
> 
> *الرئيس الثاني للجمهورية اللبنانية*



 
*نعم* 

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*

*تشكري  سيدتي * 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*الدكتور  رمضان عبد الله شلح الأمين العام لحركة الجهاد الإسلامي في فلسطين* 
**

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الدكتور رمضان عبد الله شلح الأمين العام لحركة الجهاد الإسلامي في فلسطين* 
> 
> 
> **



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

*من هو* 

*رئيس  وزراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> .
> 
> *من هو*  
> 
> *رئيس وزراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*ساعطيكم  بعض المعطيات * 

*هو رئيس وزراء  عربي * 

*واعتقد  اصبح واضح   60%* 

*يلا   ناطر  الجواب * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

*من هو*  

*رئيس وزراء سوريا* 

*السيد* * محمد ناجي عطري*

----------


## ابو طارق

.
*من هو  صاحب الصورة*

----------


## سرى

الشيخ اسماعيل هنيه 

رئيس حركة حماس

----------


## ابو طارق

> الشيخ اسماعيل هنيه 
> 
> رئيس حركة حماس



 
الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي 

سرى 

سيتم تقييمك 

مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*.  الصورة تجمع  3  اشخاص * 

*من  هم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الصورة الاولى ..الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود
هذا اللي عرفته حالياً..

----------


## ام الشيخ

الملك فيصل وريتشارد نيكسون وهنري كيسنجر

----------


## ابو طارق

> الملك فيصل وريتشارد نيكسون وهنري كيسنجر



*الجواب  صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*. هذه صورة صعبة شوية* 

*انما عليها (3) ثلاثة تقاييم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعرف انها  صعبة  وساضع  معطيات* 

*هم رؤساء  جمهوريات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

رؤساء جمهوريات /أبخازيا وأوسيتيا الجنوبية وبريدنستروفيه 
أبخازيا : الصورة اللي تحت  /سيرغي باغابش
أوسيتيا الجنوبية : الصورة اللي ع اليسار /ادوارد كوكويتي 
وبريدنستروفيه :الثالث اللي فوق / إيغور سميرنوف

----------


## ابو طارق

> رؤساء جمهوريات /أبخازيا وأوسيتيا الجنوبية وبريدنستروفيه 
> أبخازيا : الصورة اللي تحت /سيرغي باغابش
> أوسيتيا الجنوبية : الصورة اللي ع اليسار /ادوارد كوكويتي 
> وبريدنستروفيه :الثالث اللي فوق / إيغور سميرنوف



 


*جواب  رائع  وصحيح  100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

* شذى  الزهراء* 

*وتستحقي التقييمات الثلاث*

*مع كل  تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*.*

*من  يوجد في  الصورة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الرئيس الروسي /فلاديمير بوتين هو رئيس وزراء روسيا الحالي ورئيس الدولة سابقاً
الرئيس الايراني / أحمدي محمود نجاد

----------


## ابو طارق

> الرئيس الروسي /فلاديمير بوتين هو رئيس وزراء روسيا الحالي ورئيس الدولة سابقاً
> الرئيس الايراني / أحمدي محمود نجاد



 
*جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*يعطيكي العافية*

*سيتم التقييم  * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

*هم السادة القادة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السادة العظماء رحم الله الماضين وسدد وحفظ الباقيين ..
الامام روح الله الخميني قدس سره..
السيد موسى الصدر رده الله سالماً وقر اعيننا فيه..
السيد القائد علي الخامئني ابقاه الله وادام ظله ..
السيد عباس الموسوي قدس سره..
السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله..
الشيخ راغب حرب قدس سره..

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*يعطيكي العافية * 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.


*من هو صاحب الصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

.



*من هو صاحب الصورة* 


*ساعطيكم  بعض المعطيات* 

*هو رئيس  سابق  لدولة  في  أسيا * 

*وهو مؤسس لتلك الدولة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لم أعرف هذه الشخصية ضع لنا بعض المعلومات الاضافية والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *لم أعرف هذه الشخصية ضع لنا بعض المعلومات الاضافية والدي يعطيك الف عافية*



 
*الحرف الاول  من اسمه   (م)*

*بس مش  محمد  ولا محمود * 


*يلقب  ب  (البانجو باندو)*

----------


## I wanna

اسمه مجيب الرحمن

حق دولة بنجلاديش

----------

ابو طارق (06-29-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

"مجيب الرحمن" أو "البانجو باندو" ويعني أبا الأمة أو صديق البنغال هو المؤسس الحقيقي لدولة بنجلاديش، التي تأسست بعد انفصالها عن باكستان سنة 1971.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معلومات بسيطة عن هذه الشخصية 
قامت في عهده الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية
هو صاحب قرار إلغاء الرق في أمريكا عام 1863م
هو أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة من الحزب الجمهوري
 مات مقتولاً في عام 1865م


فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------

ابو طارق (06-29-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> اسمه مجيب الرحمن
> 
> 
> حق دولة بنجلاديش



*الجواب  صحيح  ابني* 

*wanna*


*سيتم التقييم * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> "مجيب الرحمن" أو "البانجو باندو" ويعني أبا الأمة أو صديق البنغال هو المؤسس الحقيقي لدولة بنجلاديش، التي تأسست بعد انفصالها عن باكستان سنة 1971.




*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 


*عيون لاتنام* 


*جواب صحيح* 


*وسيتم التقييم*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابراهام  لينكولن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي ربي يعطيك الصحة والعافية سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معلومات بسيطة عن هذه الشخصية*
*هو الرئيس الحادى عشر والحالي* *لباكستان*
*من الطائفة الإسماعيلية* 
*هو أرمل* *بينظير بوتو*
*فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟*

----------

ابو طارق (07-29-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*آصف علي زرداري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي تم التقييم*
*تحياتي لك :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معلومات بسيطة تخص هذه الشخصية*
*هي والدة الملك فاروق*
*وزوجة الملك فؤاد الأول*
*قررت الرحيل عن مصر عام 1946 م فسافرت لسويسرا ثم لفرنسا ثم الولايات المتحده الامريكية*
*أعتنقت الكاثوليكية في اخر ايام حياتها وسمت نفسها ماري اليثابس عام 1950 م*
*توفيت عن عمر يناهز 83 عام ودفنت في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*
*فمن هي صاحبة هذه الصورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نازلي صبري ابنة عبد الرحيم باشا صبري*

----------


## THE GAME

وقد مثل فيه مسلسل  النبي يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نازلي صبري*

----------

عيون لاتنام (08-21-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى سيتم التقييم*
* وشكرا والدي ابو طارق على الاجابة الصحيحة* 
* يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معلومات بسيطة عن هذه الشخصية 
*سياسي* *تركي* *ليبرالي*
*هو الرئيس الثامن* *لتركيا*
فمن هو صاحب هذه الصورة ؟

----------


## عنيده

_تورغوت أوزال_

----------

